# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Պարանորմալ երևույթներ

## Հայ տղա

Բարեվ բոլորին, 
Ինչ կարծիք ունեք անոմալ երևույթների մասին՝ որոնք մեր կողքին են բայց անհասկանալի.....................   :Think:   :Think:   :Think:

----------


## Հայ տղա

Պատմեք ձեզ հետ եղած ԱՆՈՄԱԼԻԱՆԵՐԸ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իսկ գուցե հենց ինքդ էլ սկսե՞ս, որպեսզի ավելի հստակ պատկերացնենք, թե ինչ երևույթներ նկատի ունես:  :Wink:

----------


## Հայ տղա

Օրինակ ինձ հետ կատարվել ե մի այսպիսի դեպք.
Գիրք եի կարդու, այնքան եի խորացել որ չնկատեցի ինչհպես մթնեց,
Զգալով որ արդեն դժվար է կարդալ աչքս գրքից չկտրելով մոտցա անջատիչին վոր միացնեմ լույսը և ով զարմանք՝ ձեռքս  տաս սմ. հեռաորության վրա էր լսվեց անջատիչի ձայնը և լույսը վառվեց…
Հետաքրքիրը այն էր վոր վկաներ կային  :Bad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հետաքրքիր էր.  :Think:  
Այդպիսի բաներ պատահում են, բայց մարդիկ, չգիտես ինչու, չեն ուզում հավատալ նման երևույթների գոյությանը...  :Sad:  Լավ է, որ գոնե վկաներ կային, թե չէ, համոզված եմ, որ եթե մենակ եղած լինեիր, հետո պատմեիր, չէին հավատա, կփորձեին ուրիշ կերպ բացատրել, բայց չհավատալ կատարվածին։ Շատ հնարավոր է, որ քեզ համոզեին, որ քեզ է թվացել, այնքան կհամոզեին, մինչև ինքդ էլ կսկսեիր կասկածել ու, ի վերջո, գուցե իրոք դու էլ սկսեիր մտածել, որ երևի քեզ է թվացել։ 

Շատերն են այդպիսի երևույթների հանդիպում, բայց շրջապատի մարդիկ նրանց հիմնականում համոզում են, որ այդ ամենը լոկ պատրանք է եղել, ուրիշ ոչինչ։ 
Ուղղակի մարդիկ չեն սիրում իրենց իմացածին հակասող, մինչև հիմա իրենց սովորածին չհամապատասխանող բաներ իմանալ, ընդհանրապես նոր գաղափարներ դժվարությամբ են ընդունում, դրա համար էլ գերադասում են իրենք իրենց խաբել, համոզել, որ նման բաներ չկան, խուսափել նման երևույթների մասին խոսելուց, նույնիսկ դրանց մասին մտածելուց։

Ի դեպ, նմանատիպ երևույթների ուսումնասիրություններ կան, բարեբախտաբար, կան մարդիկ, որ, այնուամենայնիվ, հետաքրքրվում են դրանցով ու այդ բնագավառում լուրջ բացահայտումներ են արել և անում։  :Wink: 

Ճիշտն ասած՝ վերջում դրածդ սմայլիկի իմաստը չհասկացա... այսինքն՝ չհասկացա, թե տվյալ դեպքում այն ինչ նշանակություն ուներ։ Ի՞նչն էր այդքան զզվելի։

----------

Alphaone (26.05.2014)

----------


## Firegirl777

Իսկ մի ժամանակ մեր տունը դարձել էր այլմոլորակայինների կամ գերբնական ուժի հետ կապված վայր: Այնքան որ մի օր տեղաշառժելով ծալովի մահճակալը որը հազար տարին մեկ ենք օգտագործում պատի վրա տեսանք փորագրված շրջանագծեր և նույն պատկերի փոքրացված տարբերակը մահճակալի գլխամասին էլ կար, և այդ ընթացքում մեր ընտանիքին զարմանալի երազներ էին հաճախում…

----------

Alphaone (26.05.2014), Վոլտերա (30.05.2014)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> այդ ընթացքում մեր ընտանիքին զարմանալի երազներ էին հաճախում…


Երազների մասը ավելի չես մանրամասնի՞  :Smile:

----------


## Հայ տղա

Եվս մեկ դեպք.
Նորից գիրք եի կադում . Այս անգամ տանը մենակ եի, հանկարծ դիմացից ինչ որ թրխկոց լսեցի…
Վախենում եի գլուղս բարձրացնել, երբ հախթահարեցի մարմնովս անցած սառսուռը գլուխս բարձրացրեցի տեսա պատին կախած հեռուստացույցի հոսանքի լարը անկանոն գնում ու գալիս է…
Դրանով ել  ամեն ինչ վերջացավ  :Think:

----------


## Լէգնա

Նման  դեպքեր  ինձ հետ մանկության օրերին  է  եղել,բայց  ես մի շատ տարօրինակ վերաբերմունք  էի ցուցաբերում....
ասենք  դղկոց ,կամ դուռը հանկարծակի բացվում էր,ասում էի,
-Հը....կամ  ԱՐԻ,կամ  ԱՍԱ...
կամ այլ  խոսքեր էի ասում,իբրև  զրույցի եմ բռնվում  էդ երևույթի հետ... :Bad:  
նման  ձևով  երևի  ես պաշտպանում  էի ինձ  :LOL:  ,
դա մնացել է սովորություն,երազներիս մեջ,վատ երազի դեպքում միշտ հայտնվում  եմ մյուս կողմից ես,և հայտարարում.
-ՍԱ  ընդհամենը երազ  է....
ինչ  տարօրինակ  է  :Blush:

----------


## Firegirl777

> Երազների մասը ավելի չես մանրամասնի՞


Դե անընդհատ ինչ որ մեկը կանչում էր մեկ ինձ մեկ մորաքրոջս…

----------


## Հայ տղա

Եվ դու ինչի ես վերագրում այդ երազները

----------


## Firegirl777

Չգիտեմ և չեմ կարող բացատրել…

----------


## Riddle

Ժողովուրդ, հերիք է գրեք, թե չէ գիշերները վախից էլ չեմ քնի: :Yerexa:

----------


## Հայ տղա

Վախը բնական է, այն ինքնապաշպանության հիմնական գործոնն է, բայց չի կարելի այն վերածել ֆոբյայի. Աշխատիռ զերծ մնալ ֆոբյաներից  :Smile:

----------


## Riddle

> Վախը բնական է, այն ինքնապաշպանության հիմնական գործոնն է, բայց չի կարելի այն վերածել ֆոբյայի. Աշխատիռ զերծ մնալ ֆոբյաներից


Աշխատում եմ, բայց ոչ միշտ է ստացվում: :Smile:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Օրինակ ինձ հետ կատարվել ե մի այսպիսի դեպք.
> Գիրք եի կարդու, այնքան եի խորացել որ չնկատեցի ինչհպես մթնեց,
> Զգալով որ արդեն դժվար է կարդալ աչքս գրքից չկտրելով մոտցա անջատիչին վոր միացնեմ լույսը և ով զարմանք՝ ձեռքս  տաս սմ. հեռաորության վրա էր լսվեց անջատիչի ձայնը և լույսը վառվեց…
> Հետաքրքիրը այն էր վոր վկաներ կային


Չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Չեմ հավատում:


Հավատում ես չես հավատում դա ուրիշ հարց է, ես իմ հետ կատարվածն եմ պատմում… :Smile:

----------


## Հայ տղա

Պատմեմ մի ուրիշ դեպք.
Գիշեր էր, 90-ակաների անլույս գիշերներից մեկը: Քնից արդնացա ինչ որ ձայնից՝ կարծես ինչ որ մեկը գլխավերևումս թուխտ էր պատռում: Մութ էր անթափանց խավար, հոսանք ել չկար: Սկզբից ինձ թվաց թե երազում եմ: Ավելի սրեցի լսողությունս ձայնը կտրվեց.
-Երազ է -մտածեցի ես և փորձեցի նորից քնել, բայց իզուր, մղձավանջը շարունակվեց՝ նորից ինչ որ մեկը…
Ձայնը ինձանից 1 մետր էր հեռու. Պատկերացրեք ոչինչ չես տեսնում, բայց քթիտ տակ ինչ ոռ մեկը թուղտ ե պատռում: Արյունս կանգնեց երակներումս, սառը քրտինքը պատեց մարմինս: Որոշեցի ձայն տալ, և տվեցի…
Պատասխան չեղավ…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չեմ հավատում:


Հեչ էլ հավատաս:  :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## Լէգնա

հայ  տղայի պատմածներից  այնքան  է եղել իմ հետ....
մի անգամ,նույն բանը,բայց  թղթի տեղը  իմ  օրագիրն  էին  պատռում,դե ինչպես միշտ  ես խոսում  էի,այդ  կոչեցյալ  էակների  հետ,ասեցի,որ զուր է պատռում  մեկ է  էլի եմ գրելու:Կրկնեցի մի քանի անգամ,ֆռացի  ու  իբր քնեցի,մեկ էլ թափով հետ ֆռացի ,գոռացի.
-արա  քո հետ չեմ...
ու գնաց:
էն գնալն էլ ,որ  գնաց:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Պատմեմ մի ուրիշ դեպք.
> Գիշեր էր, 90-ակաների անլույս գիշերներից մեկը: Քնից արդնացա ինչ որ ձայնից՝ կարծես ինչ որ մեկը գլխավերևումս թուխտ էր պատռում: Մութ էր անթափանց խավար, հոսանք ել չկար: Սկզբից ինձ թվաց թե երազում եմ: Ավելի սրեցի լսողությունս ձայնը կտրվեց.
> -Երազ է -մտածեցի ես և փորձեցի նորից քնել, բայց իզուր, մղձավանջը շարունակվեց՝ նորից ինչ որ մեկը…
> Ձայնը ինձանից 1 մետր էր հեռու. Պատկերացրեք ոչինչ չես տեսնում, բայց քթիտ տակ ինչ ոռ մեկը թուղտ ե պատռում: Արյունս կանգնեց երակներումս, սառը քրտինքը պատեց մարմինս: Որոշեցի ձայն տալ, և տվեցի…
> Պատասխան չեղավ…


Արավոտյան արդնացա շատ առույգ: Լրիվ մոռացել եի գիշերվա կատարվածի մասին: Ցերեկվա ժամը 12 ին հիշեցի: Շտապ վեր կացա ու գնացի սենյակ. այ քեզ հրաշք՝ գլխավերևումս հին թերթեր կաին: Թերթից մի կտոր պատառ պատառ էր արված ու մահճակալի կողքին թափված …

----------


## Լէգնա

> Արավոտյան արդնացա շատ առույգ: Լրիվ մոռացել եի գիշերվա կատարվածի մասին: Ցերեկվա ժամը 12 ին հիշեցի: Շտապ վեր կացա ու գնացի սենյակ. այ քեզ հրաշք՝ գլխավերևումս հին թերթեր կաին: Թերթից մի կտոր պատառ պատառ էր արված ու մահճակալի կողքին թափված …


վստահ  ես ,որ Երկիր  մոլորակից ես գրում,ոչ թե  Խենթերի  սուրբ  աստղից՞,և եթե  այո,բարևիր հա,ասա  էս  խի  էլ այցի չեն գալիս :Wink:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> վստահ  ես ,որ Երկիր  մոլորակից ես գրում,ոչ թե  Խենթերի  սուրբ  աստղից՞,և եթե  այո,բարևիր հա,ասա  էս  խի  էլ այցի չեն գալիս


Ինձ չի հետքրքրում կհավատան ինձ թե չէ.
100 տարի առաջ լուսին թրչելն ել էր ահավանական  :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ինձ չի հետքրքրում կհավատան ինձ թե չէ.
> 100 տարի առաջ լուսին թրչելն ել էր ահավանական


ինչից եզրակացրիր,որ քեզ չեն հավատո՞ւմ,ինձ էլ չի հետաքրքրում ,դու հավատում ես,որ ես քեզ հավատում եմ,պարզապես խնդրեցի բարևս  փոխանցել,ուրիշ  ոչինչ,բան ասեցիր,հեռակառավարման վահանակի մասին էլ չգիտեին,բայց դա չի նշանակում,որ մի օր ֆորումի ուզեր տղա գրելու է.
-ես  հղի եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> ինչից եզրակացրիր,որ քեզ չեն հավատո՞ւմ,ինձ էլ չի հետաքրքրում ,դու հավատում ես,որ ես քեզ հավատում եմ,պարզապես խնդրեցի բարևս  փոխանցել,ուրիշ  ոչինչ,բան ասեցիր,հեռակառավարման վահանակի մասին էլ չգիտեին,բայց դա չի նշանակում,որ մի օր ֆորումի ուզեր տղա գրելու է.
> -ես  հղի եմ


Հա հա հա իսկ աղջիկը «Հայր» բնական ճանապարհով…

----------


## Լէգնա

> Հա հա հա իսկ աղջիկը «Հայր» բնական ճանապարհով…


Արհեստական էլ լինի,էլի  գոհ կլինի դարաշրջանը,
հի,հի :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ թվում է՝դուք արդեն սկսել եք ցնդաբանել՝ շեղվելով բուն թեմայից։ Ավելի լավ է այս հետաքրքիր թեման ցնդաբանության չվերածենք ու շարունակենք քննարկումը։ :Wink:  Հուսով եմ՝ ոչ ոք չնեղացավ։ :Smile:  



> Արավոտյան արդնացա շատ առույգ: Լրիվ մոռացել եի գիշերվա կատարվածի մասին: Ցերեկվա ժամը 12 ին հիշեցի: Շտապ վեր կացա ու գնացի սենյակ. այ քեզ հրաշք՝ գլխավերևումս հին թերթեր կաին: Թերթից մի կտոր պատառ պատառ էր արված ու մահճակալի կողքին թափված …


Երևի իմ գրառումներից արդեն նկատծ կլինես, որ ես հավատում եմ նման երևույթների գոյությանը։ Բայց այս վերջին պատմածիդ հետ կապված մի հարց ունեմ. այդ գիշեր, երբ դու թղթեր պատռելու ձայն էիր լսում, ձեր տանը, բացի քեզնից, ուրիշ մարդ չկա՞ր։ Ուզում եմ ասել՝ հնարավոր չի՞, որ ուղղակի ձեր տնեցիներից մեկն էր այդ ժամանակ պատռում թերթը, որը դու առավոտյան գտար պատառոտված։ :Think:

----------


## Լէգնա

ոչ ոք  չնեղացավ :Smile:  
ուղղակի ես   իրոք հավատում եմ նման բաների,ու լռրիվ  անկեղծ ասած ես իրոք նման վերաբերմունք եմ ցուցաբերում,խոսել,գոռալ,սաստել,ուղղակի չգիտեմ ինչու ոմանց թվաց ես  կատակում եմ:
Ասեմ,որ միայն գիշերը չէ,այլև ցեչեկը ,երբ մենակ  եմ լինում,ճաշելիս  հաստատ վստահ եմ որ մենակ չեմ,քանի որ ատամների  կրտկրտոցի ձայներ եմ լսում,միշտ ժպտում  եմ ,կամ ասում որ քիչ ուտի:
Միայն  շատ ափսոս   որ  հիմա էդքան  էլ չի լինում  այսպիսի  դեպքեր,երևի մենակ չեմ լինում դրանից  է:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Ինձ թվում է՝դուք արդեն սկսել եք ցնդաբանել՝ շեղվելով բուն թեմայից։ Ավելի լավ է այս հետաքրքիր թեման ցնդաբանության չվերածենք ու շարունակենք քննարկումը։ Հուսով եմ՝ ոչ ոք չնեղացավ։ 
> 
> Երևի իմ գրառումներից արդեն նկատծ կլինես, որ ես հավատում եմ նման երևույթների գոյությանը։ Բայց այս վերջին պատմածիդ հետ կապված մի հարց ունեմ. այդ գիշեր, երբ դու թղթեր պատռելու ձայն էիր լսում, ձեր տանը, բացի քեզնից, ուրիշ մարդ չկա՞ր։ Ուզում եմ ասել՝ հնարավոր չի՞, որ ուղղակի ձեր տնեցիներից մեկն էր այդ ժամանակ պատռում թերթը, որը դու առավոտյան գտար պատառոտված։


Ասեմ որ մենակ չեի: Ինչ վերաբերվում է տնեցիներին՝ եթե ես ձայն եմ տալիս ու ինձ չեն պատասխանում, հո հայրս կամ մայրս  չեին ինձ վախեցնում ......
ԵՎ հետո ես նրանց հարցրել եմ.
Ոչ ոք ոչինչ չգիտի.
*ՑՆԴԱԲԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ բառը տեղին չէր*

----------


## Firegirl777

Եթե այս թեման բացվել է դա նշանակում է որ այստեղ գոնե կատակներ ու հումոր չի լինի, բայց արի ու տես որ այստեղ էլ ամեն ինչ կատակի վերածեցին, միշտ էլ անոմալ երևույթները կատակով են ընդունվել, բայց եկեք գոնե այստեղ դա չանենք, վերջիվերջո հասկանալով պետք է վերաբերվել այդ ամենին և չհասկանալով հանդերձ չծիծաղել, քանզի բոլորի հետ էլ կարղ է ամեն ինչ պատահել

----------


## Լէգնա

:Smile:  ...
իսկ լինում է,երբ  քեզ  թվում է `կանչում են քեզ,ու տանն էլ լիքը մարդ է լինում,գնում ես կանգնում ու ասում,ասա,,,բայց կանչող չի լինում,ժողովուրդը նման  դեպքը ասում են .ականջդ կանչում  է,կամ երբ ականջիտ մեջ ձայն է գալիս,դա էլ են այդպես ասում:
Հիմա  ուղղակի երբ այտպիսի բան է լինում,ես  ուզում եմ իմանալ,ոչ թե ով է կանչում,այլ  ինչու  է հենց  ինձ կանչում :Smile:

----------


## Firegirl777

Սովորաբար եթե ականջդ ձայն է տալիս, պատահում է որ հենց այն մարդը ու ձայնը լսել ես իրոք այդ ժամանակ քո կարիքն է ունեցել:
Ճիշտ ե՞մ

----------


## Լէգնա

դու լսում ես քո անունը,ուղղակի,ոչ թե  կոնկրետ ձայնը,որ որոշես ում ձայնն է,պետք է  ձայնը  կոնկրետ ընկալես....

----------


## Firegirl777

Դե դա ուրեմն աստված ինքն է քեզ ինչ որ բանում նախազգուշացնում

----------


## Լէգնա

> Դե դա ուրեմն աստված ինքն է քեզ ինչ որ բանում նախազգուշացնում


հա որ...ես կարծում  եմ,ուղղակի  դու ես  ուզում ,որ քեզ  կանչեն,դրա  համար էլ քո անունն էլ  լսում,բայց  ցավոք  ,ոչ ձայնը,ում կողմից որ ուզում ես լսել անունդ

----------


## Firegirl777

Լավ որի թեմայից չշեղվենք, քո կյանքում երբեք արտառոց դեպքեր չե՞ն եղել

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ասեմ որ մենակ չեի: Ինչ վերաբերվում է տնեցիներին՝ եթե ես ձայն եմ տալիս ու ինձ չեն պատասխանում, հո հայրս կամ մայրս  չեին ինձ վախեցնում ......
> ԵՎ հետո ես նրանց հարցրել եմ.
> Ոչ ոք ոչինչ չգիտի.


Պարզ է, ուղղակի ուզում էի ճշտել: :Wink:  



> *ՑՆԴԱԲԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ բառը տեղին չէր*


Դե, գուցե ցնդաբանությունը մի քիչ ուժեղ էր ասված, բայց ամեն դեպքում անիմաստ խոսակցություն էր ու այս թեմայի մեջ տեղին չէր: Կարծում եմ՝ կհամաձայնեք:

----------


## Հայ տղա

Ես ձայներ չեմ լսում, բայց համայրա միշտ երբ մենակ եմ լինում ինչ որ ծանր շնչառություն եմ լսում, կարծես կողքի սենյակից  :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

Անոմալ երևույթների վերաբերյալ Հովհաննես Թումանյանը ևս  իր ստեղծագործություններում կարծիք է հայտնել։ Մեջբերում եմ  նրա «Տխուր հիշողություն» ստեղծագործությունը, որում Թումանյանը Ղազարոս Աղայանի մահվան տարեդարձի կապակցությամբ երկու անոմալ համարվող դեպք է պատմում իրենց կյանքից ու արտահայտում է ընդհանրապես անոմալ երևույթների մասին իր և Ղ. Աղայանի վերաբերմունքը։

*Հովհաննես  Թումանյան
**ՏԽՈՒՐ  ՀԻՇՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
 (Ղազարի մահվան  տարեդարձին)

      Ուղիղ  մի տարի առաջ՝ մին էլ այսօր էր, որ նա դարձավ  հիշողություն։ Մենք էլ հիշողություններ  կգրենք։ Ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարող է անել մեր մարդկային  ապիկարությունը ամենազոր մահվան հանդեպ։Սակայն  այսօր, նրա մահվան առաջին տարեդարձին, ես  այն չեմ պատմելու, թե ինչ զգացմունքով էինք  կապված մենք կյանքում ու ինչ օրեր անցկացրինք,  ոչ էլ նրանից եմ խոսելու, թե ինչ եղավ նրա  մահն ինձ համար, այլ հիշատակելու եմ մի  երկու տարօրինակ դեպք։ Տարօրինակ եմ ասում,  որովհետև տարօրինակ են համարվում, թե չէ  մենք այդ տեսակ դեպքերը ընդունում էինք  որպես սովորական ու բնական երևույթներ։ 
 Մենք հաճախ  խոսում էինք բնության ու կյանքի գաղտնի  ուժերից, որ տակավին մարդ չի ճանաչում ու  չի գիտակցում պարզորեն։ Խոսում էինք և  հոգիների փոխադարձ հաղորդակցության ընդունակությունից,  որ տարածություն չեն ճանաչում և ազդում  են ամեն տեղ և ամեն հանգամանքում, բայց  միայն նուրբ բնության տեր մարդիկ են զգում  ու հասկանում։ Եվ մեր մեջ, համարելով մեզ  էլ այդ տեսակի մարդիկ, շատ դեպքեր էինք  բերում մեր կյանքից։
 Ահա այդ  դեպքերից երկուսը. մինը թե ինչպես նա ինձ  տեսավ վտանգի մեջ, մյուսը՝ թե ինչպես ես  տեսա նրա մահը։
 Սրանից  տասը տարի առաջ, 1902 թվականին, ես Թիֆլիսի  Հայոց ազգագրական ընկերության խմբագրության  մասնաժողովի մեջ էի։ Գարնանը, մի գիշեր,  երբ հավաքվել էինք խմբագրական մասնաժողովի  նիստին, մի անակնկալից ես հանկարծ ընկա։  Կես գիշերին ինձ բերին մեր տունը։ Դրությունս  այդ գիշեր սաստիկ ծանրացավ, բայց, իհարկե,  այդ ժամին ամենքը քնած էին ու ոչ ոք էլ բան  չէր կարող իմանալ։ Գիշերվա մի ժամին մեր  զանգը տվին։ Գնացին, եկան, թե՝
 - Աղայանն  է կանգնած ներքևը մթնում, քեզ է հարցնում։
 Դուրս եկա հարցնեմ՝  ինչ կա, ինչ է պատահել։
 - Դե լա՛վ,  լա՛վ... հետո...- ձայն տվեց ներքևից ու գնաց։
 Առավոտը եկավ, դեմս կանգնեց  ու զարմանք հայտնեց, թե ինչպես է, որ ես  դեռ կենդանի եմ։ Պատմեց ու նկարագրեց, նկարագրեց  ամենայն ճշտությամբ, թե ինչ դրության մեջ  էր տեսել ինձ գիշերը։ Նրա համար էր վախեցել  ու եկել անժամանակ, համոզված, որ ինձ անպատճառ  մի դժբախտություն է պատահել և զարմանում  է, որ ոչինչ չի պատահել։ 
 Ես  եղածը ծածկեցի նրանից, մինչև մի քանի օր  անցավ։

Մի ուրիշ անգամ ես տեսա նրան։ Տեսա, թե ինչ պատահեց նրա հետ, ես էլ վախեցած շտապեցի նրա մոտ, բայց այլևս չէի կարող նրան պատմել...  Այդ  անցյալ տարի, ուղիղ մին էլ այսօր, հունիսի  20-ի առավոտյան էր։ Մի տոթ առավոտ էր։ Ժամը  9-ից նոր էր անցել։ 
 Նստած  էի գրասեղանի առաջ ու միտք էի անում։
 Այս խաղաղ մտորման ժամին հանկարծ առաջս փայլատակեց մի պատկեր, մի կենդանի ու զարհուրելի պատկեր... Ղազարոսն առջևս գետին տապալվեց... մեռավ...
 Այս պատկերը կայծակի արագությամբ, ավելի վառ, քան իրականությունը, եկավ ու անցավ մի անպատմելի ծանր հարվածի պես և այնպես տակն ու վրա արավ, որ ցավի ու շփոթության մեջ սկսեցի մոտիկ բարեկամների անունները որոնել, թե ո՞րտեղ են, որ հեռագրենք... Մի կերպ աշխատեցի ինձ հաղթանակել, հուզմունքս զսպել։ Վեր կացա, սկսեցի սենյակումս շրջել, բայց չէի կարողանում ինձ տիրել։ Այս ժամանակ ներս է մտնում կինս ու տեսնելով ինձ այդ դրության մեջ, զարմացած հարցնում է, թե ի՛նչ է պատահել։ Պատմում եմ, թե այս տեսակ մի հիմար բան է մտել գլուխս ու չեմ կարողանում ազատվեմ։ Նա ծիծաղում է վրես ու հանդիմանում։ Սկսում է խոսել ուրիշ բանից։ Հենց այս խոսակցության միջոցին փողոցից ներս է ընկնում գունաթափ որդիս...
 -  Պապեն ընկավ...
 -  Ո՞րտեղ...
 -  Ի՞նչպես թե ընկավ...
 -  Ուշաթափվեց... տարան տուն... բժիշկները հետևից  են վազում...
 Վազում  եմ։ Նրա տանից մոտ եմ... Հեռվից մեր բարեկամներից  մեկը ձեռքով դեմս նշան է անում օդի մեջ  ու ձայն է տալի.
 - Վերջացա՜վ... 
 Վազում  եմ... Մի երկու րոպեից աչքիս առջև էր նրա  վիթխարի դիակը, իսկ ականջումս կանչում  էր մեր բարեկամի գուժկան ձայնը.
 - Վերջացա՜վ...
 Այո՛, վերջացավ։ Հավիտյան վերջացավ։ Եվ ինչքա՜ն բան վերջացավ ինձ համար... որովհետև ինչքան էլ սիրելի լիներ որպես գործիչ, հազար անգամ ավելի թանկ էր որպես ընկեր, և ինչքան էլ շնորհալի լիներ <որպես> ստեղծագործող, անհամեմատ ավելի բարձր էր որպես ստեղծագործություն։ Աստծո հազվադեպ հաջող ու պայծառ ստեղծագործություններից մինն էր նա։

----------

Alphaone (26.05.2014), CactuSoul (27.05.2014)

----------


## Riddle

Չգիտեմ անգամ ինչ ասել… Շնորհակալ եմ Արշակ ջան:

----------


## Լէգնա

իսկ  դուք  լինում է,երբ տեսնում եք իքներդ  ձեզ.............բայց ոչ հայելու մեջ....որը ուշադիր  տնտղում է միայն

----------


## Ուլուանա

> իսկ  դուք  լինում է,երբ տեսնում եք իքներդ  ձեզ.............բայց ոչ հայելու մեջ....որը ուշադիր  տնտղում է միայն


Ես ինքս չեմ տեսել ինձ, բայց չէի հրաժարվի։  :LOL:   Հետաքրքիր կլիներ։ 
Համենայնդեպս, գիտեմ, որ այդպես լինում է։  :Think:

----------


## Լէգնա

մի  ծիծաղիր....... :Angry2:  
ես  մի  հատ  սովորություն ունեմ,երբ  փռշտում  եմ ,որ հասարակության մեջ որ լինեմ,որտեղ  որ լինեմ,անմիջապես ասում  եմ ,մերսի :Smile:  ,դա  գրեթե մանկուց,քանի  որ միշտ համոզված  եմ ,որ  իմ հետ մեկը  կա , որը ինձ  նաև ասում  է,առողջություն,ընկերուհիներիցս մեկը խիստ նեղանում  է,ամեն անգամ,ասում  է,ոնց որ մենք  չենք  հասկանում,դու ակնարկում ես,որ պետք է ասենք  առողջություն :Smile:  
էս  էլ իմ  անոմալիայի  բացասական  կողմը.

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Ես ինքս չեմ տեսել ինձ, բայց չէի հրաժարվի։   Հետաքրքիր կլիներ։ 
> Համենայնդեպս, գիտեմ, որ այդպես լինում է։


Եթե չես տեսել ինչ գիտես.    :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եթե չես տեսել ինչ գիտես.


Լսել եմ անձամբ նրանցից, ում հետ նման բան եղել է։ :Smile:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Լսել եմ անձամբ նրանցից, ում հետ նման բան եղել է։


Պատմիր ինչ որ բա, եթե կարելի է :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ու~~~  իմ  մոտ էլ են շատ հետաքրքիր բաններ պատահել անոմալ,, մի քանի անգամ փոքր հասակում իմ անունը կանչող ձայներ եմ լսել,,,, շատ ժամանակ մինչև առավոտ չէի քնում վախից,երբեմն գիշերը ինձ թվում էր,թե սենյակում ինչ որ մեկը կա զգում էի ներկայությունը շնչառությունից  :Scare:  ,մերթ ընդ մերթ լսվող ձայներից.....  բայդ այդ  բոլորը վերացան երբ կնքվեցի..............

Բայց դե լինենք ռելաիս ևգիտակցենք ,որ իրականության մեջ  երևակայական բաններ չեն կարող լինել..... :Ok:

----------


## Mari

Պատմեմ  ամենավերջին  անոմալիան,  որ  պատահել  է  ինձ  հետ:

 Մի  քիչ  հեռվից  պիտի  սկսեմ:Մեկ  ամիս  առաջ  էր: Մագիստրատուրա  ընդունվելու  համար  փաստաթղթերն  էի  պատրաստում: Ստիպված  գնացի  նկարվելու/փոքրուց զզվում  եմ  նկարվելուց :Bad:  /: Մի  խոսքով,  նկարներս  վերցրեցի,  եկա  տուն: Ուրբաթ  օր  էր, իսկ  փաստաթղթերը  պիտի  երկուշաբթի  հանձնեի: Դրանք  դրեցի  գրադարակիս  մեջ: 
 Կիրակի  օրն  էր: Առավոտյան  ժամը  10-ի սահմաններում  դռան  զանգը  հնչեց: Տանը  ես  ու  տատիկս  էինք:  Տատիկը  բացեց  դուռը/ես  իմ  սենյակում  պարապում  էի/: Մի  2րոպեից  եկավ,   սովորականի  պես  հարցրեցի, թե  ով  էր,  տատիկս  ասեց,  թե  մի  ծերունի  էր,  ասում  էր,  թե  իրեն  ուղարկել  են,  որ  մեր  տունը  օրհնի: Բնականաբար,  տատիկս  ներս  չէր  թողել: Մի  10րոպեից  դուռը  թակեցին: Գնացի,  բացեցի,  տեսնեմ  ձեռնափայտով մի  ծերունի: Հարցրեցի՝  ինչ  է  ցանկանում. նա  էլ  օգնություն  խնդրեց: Դուռը  չփակեցի.  տատիկս  այդտեղ  էր: Եկա  դրամապանակիցս  փողը  վերցրեցի,  տվեցի  պապիկին:Ծերունու  հեռանալուց  հետո  տատիկս  ասեց,  որ  նույն  ծերունին  էր: 
Երեկոյան  մեր  տուն եկավ  ընկերուհիս, ես  էլ  ասեցի  սպասի  նկարներս  ցույց  տամ: Եկա  գրադարակս  բացեցի,  բոլոր  փաստաթղթերը  տեղում  էին,  բացի  նկարներից: Ախր,  հիշում  եմ,  որ  այստեղ  եմ  դրել,  բայց  չկան, հետն  էլ  գրադարակս  բանալիով  փակվում  է, բանալու  տեղն  էլ  մենակ  ես  գիտեմ:Դե ջղայնությունից  սկսեցի  լացել: ուշ  ժամ  էր,  նորից  չէի  կարող  նկարվել,  իսկ  փաստաթղթերը  պիտի  առավոտյան  ժամը  9-ին  դեկանատում  լինեին:
 մի  կերպ քնեցի: Մեկ  էլ  երազումս  տեսա  վերոնշյալ  ծերուկին՝  ձեռնափայտը  ձեռքին: Մոտեցավ  ինձ  ու՝ «Կներես  աղջիկս,  նկարներդ  ինձ  մոտ  էին,  վերցրու՛»,  ու  դրանք  դրեց  ձեռքիս  մեջ: Քնից  վեր  թռա: սենյակիս  դուռը  բացվել  էր, պատուհանից  ուժեղ  քամի  էր  փչում,  իսկ  ձեռքերիս  մեջ  իմ  նկարներն  էին:  :Shok:   Մենակ  տատիկս  ինձ  հավատաց,  որովհետև  ինքը  տեսել  էր  այդ  տարօրինակ  մարդուն:

----------

CactuSoul (27.05.2014), Sambitbaba (19.12.2012)

----------


## Djavaxhq

Փորձեմ մի դեպք էլ ես պատմեմ, երեխա ժամանակ մի խաղալիք  Կամազ մակնիշի բեռնատար ունեի, մեր թաղի բոլոր տղաները հավաքվում էին իմ կամազով խաղալու, ախար այն հեռակառավարման վահանակով /պուլտ/ էր աշխատում, այն ժամանակի համար մի զարմանալի երեւույթ, ամեն օր երազումս տեսնում էի իբր կամազս անհետացել էր, ու ես փնտրում էի, մի օր իրականում կորավ, իմ համար շատ անհասկանալի էր, տաս տարի փնտրեցի, ամեն տարի առավել եւս կորցնում էի այն գտնելու հույսս, միայն վերջերս հայտնաբերեցի, մի օր արթնացա ու տեսա, որ այն դրված է նույն տեղում ուր միշտ կանգնեցնեւմ էի ու նույն դիրքով, այդպես էլ չհհասկացա թե ինչ էր կատարվել…


հա մի դեպք էլ, հայրիկս նկարիչ է, ու ինձ նկարել էր սովորեցնում, բավականին հաջողվում էր մոտս նկարել, բայց երբ հերթը հասավ կիսանդրի նկարելուն, չէր ստացվում միշտ նույն դեմքն էի նկարում, ասենք Արիստոտելի դեմքը նմանվում էր մի աղջկա, կամ Կոմիտասը՝ էլի նույն աղջիկը, փորձեցի նատյուրմորթ, մրգերը կամ ծաղկամանը աղջկա տեսքով, զարմանալի էր, որ այդ աղջկան ոչ մի տեղ մինչեւ հիմա չեմ տեսել,  հայրս էլ բարկացավ ու սկսեց փոքր եղբորս հետ պարապել:

----------

CactuSoul (27.05.2014), Sambitbaba (19.12.2012)

----------


## ihusik

> Բայց դե լինենք ռելաիս ևգիտակցենք ,որ իրականության մեջ  երևակայական բաններ չեն կարող լինել.....


 Իսկ դու գիտե՞ս ողջ իրականությունը... :Shok: 



> ... երազումս  տեսա  վերոնշյալ  ծերուկին՝  ձեռնափայտը  ձեռքին: Մոտեցավ  ինձ  ու՝ «Կներես  աղջիկս,  նկարներդ  ինձ  մոտ  էին,  վերցրու՛»,  ու  դրանք  դրեց  ձեռքիս  մեջ: Քնից  վեր  թռա: սենյակիս  դուռը  բացվել  էր, պատուհանից  ուժեղ  քամի  էր  փչում,  իսկ  ձեռքերիս  մեջ  իմ  նկարներն  էին:   Մենակ  տատիկս  ինձ  հավատաց,  որովհետև  ինքը  տեսել  էր  այդ  տարօրինակ  մարդուն:


 Իսկ ինչպե՞ս հայտնվեցին նկարներդ քեզ մոտ, որևէ բացատրություն ունե՞ս դրան: Կարո՞ղ է ինքդ գիշերը ման ես եկել ու ինքդ վերցրել այդ նկարները այնտեղից որտեղ դրել էիր, որոնց մասին գիտակցական, արթուն ժամանակ չէիր հիշում... :Xeloq:  իսկ ծերունին ուղղակի տպավորվել էր ու նման երազ ես տեսել բնականաբար նաև քեզ շատ հուզող նկարներիդ հետ կապված որոնք գտել ես ու այդ քամուց արթնացել նկարներդ արդեն ձեռքումդ: (ես չեմ պնդում, թե հենց այդպես էլ եղել է, ուղղակի առաջարկում եմ նման երևույթի բացատրության մի տարբերակ, որի մասին ես կարդացել եմ) :Think: 

Ես բազում նման դեպքերի մասին եմ լսել, երբ գիշերները մարդիկ շրջում, ման են գալիս ու բնականաբար դրա մասին չեն էլ գիտակցում ու այդ ժամանակ նրանց մոտ դրսևորվում են գերմարդկային հատկություններ... 




> ...տաս տարի փնտրեցի, ամեն տարի առավել եւս կորցնում էի այն գտնելու հույսս, միայն վերջերս հայտնաբերեցի, մի օր արթնացա ու տեսա, որ այն դրված է նույն տեղում ուր միշտ կանգնեցնեւմ էի ու նույն դիրքով, այդպես էլ չհհասկացա թե ինչ էր կատարվել…


 Ճի՞շտ եմ հասկացել. 10 տարի սենյակու՞մդ է եղել խաղալիքդ ու 10 տարի անց նոր տեսե՞լ ես նույն տեղում, որտեղ սովորաբար եղե՞լ է այն դրված...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ոչ մեկս էլ չգիտենք իրականությունը... նման երևույթները բացատրվուն են, որպես ներշնչանքներ, որոնք ի հայտ են գալիս մարդու մոտ որոշակի պատճառներում, օրինակ երբ մարդը գտնվում է հոգեբանորեն բարդ կացության մեջ, կամ վախեր ունի որոշակի երևույթների նկատմամբ...
Շատ  քիչ մարդիկ կան մեր մոլորակի վրա, որոնք կարողանում են տեսնել մեր դառը իրականության մեջ երևակայական բաններ, որոնց ներկայությունը իրականության մեջ անպայման իր պատճառները ունի, գուցե և ինչ որ ինֆորմացիա հաղորդելու միջոց է, որպեսզի մեզ ետ պահի դժբախտություններից, անմտածված քայլերից, ճակատագրական սխալներից... :Wink:

----------


## Mari

> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս հայտնվեցին նկարներդ քեզ մոտ, որևէ բացատրություն ունե՞ս դրան: Կարո՞ղ է ինքդ գիշերը ման ես եկել ու ինքդ վերցրել այդ նկարները այնտեղից որտեղ դրել էիր, որոնց մասին գիտակցական, արթուն ժամանակ չէիր հիշում... իսկ ծերունին ուղղակի տպավորվել էր ու նման երազ ես տեսել բնականաբար նաև քեզ շատ հուզող նկարներիդ հետ կապված որոնք գտել ես ու այդ քամուց արթնացել նկարներդ արդեն ձեռքումդ: (ես չեմ պնդում, թե հենց այդպես էլ եղել է, ուղղակի առաջարկում եմ նման երևույթի բացատրության մի տարբերակ, որի մասին ես կարդացել եմ)..


Թերևս  հետաքրքիր  մեկնաբանություն  էր: Սակայն  նշեմ  մի  հանգամանք.  ես  շատ «մակերեսային»  եմ  քնում /մի  թեթև  շշուկից  արթնանում  եմ/: Մյուս  հանգամանքը. բանալին, որով  բացվում  է  գրադարակս  գտնվում  է /ստիպում  եք  տեղը  ասել :Smile:  /  շատ  բարձր  մի  տեղ: Բանալին  վերցնելու  համար  պետք  է  կանգնեմ  աթոռի  վրա,  աթոռը  պիտի  վերցնեի  խոհանոցից /ամենամոտիկն  է  սենյակիցս և  որտեղ  կան  աթոռներ/: Իսկ  ինձ  սպանեն  գիշերով  սենյակիցս  դուրս  չեմ  գա /էլի  ստիպում  եք  խոստովանել. վախենում  եմ մթից :Blush:  /: Հետո    եթե  գնացած  էլ  լինեի  աթոռի  ետևից, այդ  աղմուկի  վրա  հաստատ տնեցիներից  մեկնումեկը  կարթնանար: Իսկ  առավոտյան  բանալին    իր  տեղում  էր: Մի  հանգամանք  էլ  նշեմ.  ամառ-ձմեռ  սենյակիս  պատուհանը  պիտի  փակ  լինի /գիշերը/: իսկ  երբ  արթնացա,  այն  ամբողջովին  բաց  էր:
Բայց  թե  ինչպես  նկարները  հայտնվեցին  ձեռքումս,  դա  արդեն  ինձ  համար  հանելուկ  էր: 

Հ. Գ.  տարիներ  առաջ   Աշտարակի  ձորում  մի  այլ  անբացատրելի  բան  կատարվեց: Դա  էլ  կպատմեմ

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Իմ հետ էլ է մի անգամ շատ հետաքրքիր դեպք պատահել...Շատ տարիներ առաջ ես մի երազ տեսա ու այդ երազի մեջ ես մահացա  :Չգիտեմ դա երազ էր,թե չէ բայց իմ համար ամեն ինչ շատ իրական էր թվում:Երբ իմ գիտակցելով մահացա,մի անգամից զարթնեցի ու երբ աչքերս բացեցի ես իմ սենյակում չէի....Կանգնաց էի  բարձ լեռները իրաի հետ միացնող ճոճվող կամուրջի վրա:Կամուրջը գտնվում էր ահռելի բարձրության վրա,իսկ տակը գետ էր հոսում:Բնությունը յուրօրինակ էր,անբացատրելի,կային շատ միջատներ ու մի հաճելի բույրով էր լցված բնությունը:Երբ նայեցի երկնքին,այն երկու երանգ ուներ կեսը  սևին խփող կապուտ  էր,իսկ մյուս մասը բաց կապույտ...Լեռները մշուշով էին պատված...Կամուրջի մյուս կողմում ես նկատեցի բարձր ստվերներ,երբ մի քիչ մոտիկացա նկատեցի,որ դրանք մարդիկ էին  երկու մետր բոյ ունեցող:Նրանք նման չէին մեր ռասսաին:Սպիտակ մազեր ունեին,կապույտ աչքեր,հետաքրքիր հագուստով... Երբ նայեցի հետ ամեն ինչ սև էր ու մշուշով պատված,ստիպված առաջ պետք է գնայի...Դանդաղ քայլերով առաջ մոտիկացա,չնայած վախիս, ու նկատեցի,որ այդ մարդիկ ինձ չեն տեսնում ,նրանք իրար հետ զրույցում էին իսկ երկուսն էլ ավելի բարձրահասակները յոգերի նման նստած էին,ձեռքներին ինչ որ զենք կար,կարծես ինչ որ բան պահպանու էին,,,Երբ ավելի մոտիկացա նկատեցի որ իրենց հետևում հայելանման ինչ որ անցում էր...Վախից աչքերս երկու ձեռքով փակեցի,երբ բացեցի արդեն իմ սենյակում էի:Շատ տարիներ անց ես էս անբացատրելի հետաքրքրություն ունեի Տիբեթի մասին,,,,Գիրք էի կարդում մեկ էլ տեսա այդ լեռը,որը համարվում է Տիբեթի սուրբ ևառեղծվածային   լեռը  Կայլաս անունով...Ասում են նրա ստորոտում է գտնվում  մեռյալ թագավորությունը ...Ու մուտքը հսկում են,,,, ատլանտիդայաի ոչնչացված ռասսայի երկու հսկաններ,,, ոչ մեկ չի տեսել... դա պատմում են լամմաները ,քանի որ ով մոտիկանում է լեռան այդ մասին մահանում է...Այսպիսի մի  պատմություն հուսով եմ գոնե մեկը ինձ կհավատա քանի որ սա իրոք եղել է... :Wink:

----------

Alphaone (26.05.2014), CactuSoul (27.05.2014), Sambitbaba (19.12.2012)

----------


## Djavaxhq

> Ճի՞շտ եմ հասկացել. 10 տարի սենյակու՞մդ է եղել խաղալիքդ ու 10 տարի անց նոր տեսե՞լ ես նույն տեղում, որտեղ սովորաբար եղե՞լ է այն դրված...


Չե սենյակումս չեր ես նրա համար հատուկ ավտոտնակ էի պատրաստել դրսում, բայց տաս տարի այն չկար, մի երեք տարի առաջ գտա նույն ավտոտնակում,

----------


## Srtik

> դու լսում ես քո անունը,ուղղակի,ոչ թե  կոնկրետ ձայնը,որ որոշես ում ձայնն է,պետք է  ձայնը  կոնկրետ ընկալես....



Մի ժամանակ մորս ձայնն էր ինձ կանչում, գնում էի իր մոտ, ասում էր, որ ինքը ինձ չի կանչել: Այդ ձայնն էլ հենց այն պահին էր գալիս, երբ ինչ-որ մի բան էի փնտրում, որ շտապ պետք էր, կամ որևէ կարևոր գործ էի անում ու ստիպված թողնում, ջղայնացած գնում էի տենամ,թե ինչ է ասում մայրս: Արդեն կասկածում էի, :Unsure:  որ նա կանչում է ինձ, բայց մոռանում, մինչև որ հետո տանը մենակ էի ու էլի լսեցի նրա ձայնը: :Scare: 
Դրանից հետո սկսեցի ինձ հույս տալ, որ դա պարզապես ինձ թվում է ու ոչ մեկն էլ չի կանչում: Տարօրինակ է, բայց էլ չեմ լսում այդ ձայնը...
 :Dntknw:

----------


## Mari

> հուսով եմ գոնե մեկը ինձ կհավատա քանի որ սա իրոք եղել է...


Էհ,  ես  հավատում  եմ: Մոտավորապես  նման  մի բան  էլ  ինձ  հետ  է  պատահել:
2000թ-ին  դասարանով  գնացել  էինք   Աշտարակի  ձոր: Հին  հայկական  ավանդույթի  համաձայն,  տեղ  հասնելուն  պես  սկսվեց  «ճաշկերույթը»: Ես  էլ   մի  քանի  հոգու  համոզեցի,  որ  ինձ  հետ  սարը  բարձրանան: Ընտրեցինք  ամենաբարձր  սարը  ու  սկսեցինք  մագլցել: Ես  գնում  էի  առջևից /մնացածին  էլ  օգնելով/: Մի  5ր  հետո,  արի  ու  տես,  որ  ուղեկիցներս  հոգնեցին  ու  որոշեցին  նստել  մի  քարի  ու  հանգստանալ:  Ես  էլ  ասեցի,  լավ,  մի  քիչ  բարձրանամ,  տեսնեմ, սարի  վրա  քարանձավի  նման  ինչ-որ  բան  կա,  թե  չէ: Մի  խոսքով,  սկսեցի  բարձրանալ: Մեկ  էլ  ամեն  ինչ  շուրջս  մի  տեսակ  ավելի  պայծառ  ու  կանաչ  դարձավ: Լսեցի  ծիծաղի  ձայն: Նայեցի  ձայնի  կողմն  ու... տեսա  3  աղջիկ  են  դեպի  ինձ  գալիս, որոնք    շատ  տարօրինակ  էին  հագնված /չգիտեմ  ոնց  բացատրեմ, մի  խոսքով,  հին  ժամանակների  նորաձևությամբ/: Նրանցից  մեկը  ինձ  մոտեցավ ու  սկսեց  ուշադիր  նայել  ինձ: Ապա  ձեռքի  վարդը  տվեց  ինձ  ու  ասաց. «Վերցրու՛  Մարի....»:  Ու  նրանք  սկսեցին  հեռանալ: Վախից  քարացել  էի:
 Զգացի, որ  դեմքիս  ջուր  լցրեցին: Ընկերներս  էին,  որ  հասել  էին  ինձ: Ինձ  թվաց,  թե  ուշաթափված  եմ  եղել,  ու  այդ  ամենը  երազում  եմ  տեսել:  Բայց  կանգնած  էի: Ձեռքիս  էլ  վարդ  կար: Ընկերներս  ասացին,  որ  արդեն  կես  ժամից  ավել  ինձ  էին  փնտրում,  ու  տեսել  են  այդտեղ  անշարժ  կանգնած: Ինչքան  ձայն  են  տվել,  ոչ  մի  շարժում  չեմ  արել, միայն  մի  կետի  եմ  նայել: Ես  էլ  պատմեցի  նրանց  իմ  տեսածը: Սկզբից  չհավատացին,  բայց  երբ  վարդը  տեսան..../մոտակայքում  ոչ  մի  տեղ  վարդ  չի  աճում/  Կողքս  ոչ  ոք  չմնաց,  բոլորը  գոռալով  սարն  էին  իջնում...  
 Այդ  աղջկա  դեմքը  մինչև  հիմա  էլ  հիշողությանս  մեջ  է: Եվ  չեմ  էլ  կարող  մոռանալ,  որովհետև  ամեն  առավոտ  տեսնում  եմ  դեմքս  հայելու  մեջ:   2000թ-ին  ես  տեսել  եմ  20  տարեկան  Մարիին /բայց  ինչու՞  այդպիսի  շորերով/

----------

CactuSoul (27.05.2014)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Վերջերս մեր տանն էլ էին անոմալ բաներ կատարվում՝ հեռուստացույցների ալիքները իրան-իրան փոխվում էին, հետո հեռուստացույցը անջատվում էր, հետո միանում, հետո ձայնն էր բարձրանում ու իջնում, իսկ հեռակառավարման վահանակը դրված էր սեղանին: 

Իսկ հիմա բացահայտումը (առանց Լուսինե Շահբազյանի :LOL:  )
Պարզապես երեխան (ես էլի :LOL: ) շատ փոքր չափսեր ունեցող, համապիտանի հեռակառավարման վահանակ էր ձեռք բերել  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## ihusik

*Mari* իսկ դու տեսել էիր այդ աղջկան ճիշտ ու ճիշտ քո ներկայիս դիմագծերո՞վ ու կառուցվածքո՞վ, թե՞ ասենք (մի քիչ) այլ դիմագծերով ու կառուցվածքով, բայց հասկացել ես ներքին զգացողությամբ, որ այդ աղջիկը դու ինքդ ես:

----------


## Արշակ

> Բայց դե լինենք ռելաիս ևգիտակցենք ,որ իրականության մեջ  երևակայական բաններ չեն կարող լինել.....


Անոմալիաները երևույթներ են, որոնց բացատրությունը մենք դեռ չենք գտել։ Բայց բացատրություն չունենալը դեռ հիմք չի, որպեսզի ժխտենք դրանց գոյությունը։ Ուղղակի մարդիկ վախենում են անհայտությունից ու առաջնորդվում են ջայլամի սկզբունքով. գլուխներն ավազի մեջ մտցնելով՝ փորձում են հավատալ, թե վախեցնող երևույթը իրականում գոյություն չունի։ 
Մինչդեռ այս երևույթները ուսումնասիրելու, հասկանալու կարիք կա, քանզի շրջապատված ենք դրանցով։ Ընդ որում, դրանք հաճախ դրսևորվում են մեզ համար շատ կարևոր իրավիճակներում, երբ դրանց հասկանալը շատ օգտակար կարող էր լինել։
Բայց ուսումնասիրելու համար նախ պետք է չժխտենք դրանց գոյությունը, այնինչ այդ դեպքում մատերիալիստ գիտնականը ստիպված պիտի լինի հրաժարվել իր մեծամիտ ինքնավստահությունից ու ընդունել, որ իր կոշտ ու կոպիտ, պարզունակ մատերիալիզմին զուգահեռ գոյություն ունեն նաև ավելի նուրբ ու հետաքրքիր երևույթներ, որոնցից ինքը գաղափար չունի։
Այսօրվա հասարակությունը հպարտանում է իր զարգացածության մակարդակով, գիտատեխնիկական, տեխնոլոգիական առաջընթացով։ Նման երևույթների գոյությունն ընդունելու դեպքում նա ստիպված կլինի խոստովանել, որ բնության ու աշխարհի մասին իր պատկերացումները չափից դուրս պրիմիտիվ ու խղճուկ են։ Հեշտ չէ այդպիսի խոստովանություն անելը։ Կկարողանա՞նք հաղթահարել այդ տգետ մեծամտությունը՝ կտեսնենք զարգացման նորանոր հորիզոններ, մեր առաջ կբացվի մի նոր, ավելի գունեղ ու հետաքրքիր աշխարհ, որից այլևս չենք վախենա…

----------

Alphaone (26.05.2014), CactuSoul (27.05.2014), Sambitbaba (19.12.2012)

----------


## Արշակ

Իմիջիայլոց, նկատե՞լ եք, որ այդպիսի երևույթների նկատմամբ վախը հիմնականում դրսևովում է մեծահասակների մոտ։ Երեխաները, հատկապես ամենափոքրերը, շատ ավելի հեշտ են շփվում դրանց հետ, քանի որ ըստ երևույթին ինտուիտիվ զգում են դրանց բնական լինելը  ու չեն վախենում դրանցից։ Այնինչ ծնողները, ենթագիտակցորեն վախենալով նման երևույթներից ու ժխտելով դրանց գոյությունը, համոզում են իրենց երեխաներին, որ այդ ամենը չափից դուրս վառ երևակայության արդյունք է, ու որ պետք չէ ուշադրություն դարձնել անիրական բաների վրա։ Եվ այդպես մարդիկ քիչ–քիչ կորցնում են նման բաների նկատմամբ նրբազգացությունը։

----------

Sambitbaba (19.12.2012)

----------


## Mari

> *Mari* իսկ դու տեսել էիր այդ աղջկան ճիշտ ու ճիշտ քո ներկայիս դիմագծերո՞վ ու կառուցվածքո՞վ, թե՞ ասենք (մի քիչ) այլ դիմագծերով ու կառուցվածքով, բայց հասկացել ես ներքին զգացողությամբ, որ այդ աղջիկը դու ինքդ ես:



Լրիվ  նույն  դիմագծերն  են,  նույն  կառուցվածքը: Միայն  շորերը,  թե  ինչու  էին  այդպիսին,  դա  հետաքրքիր  է:  :Think:

----------


## Amaru

Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ շորեր էին, չե՞ս նկարագրի  :Smile:

----------


## Welcome

> Բարեվ բոլորին, 
> Ինչ կարծիք ունեք անոմալ երևույթների մասին՝ որոնք մեր կողքին են բայց անհասկանալի.....................


 Ես ամեն ինչի հավատում եմ

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Վերջերս մի տեղ կարդացել եմ , որ Մեքսիկայում  մի մարդ մահանում է և այն սենյակում , որտեղ դրված է լինում նրա դին , երեկոյան ալյուր են շաղ տալիս լույսը անջատում են դռները և պատուհանները փակում են այդ սենյակի և դուրս են գալիս այդ սենյակից :Առավոտյան սենյակում լինում են ոտնահետքեր ալյուրի վրա : Հետաքրքիրա չէ՞   :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

Անբացատրելի երևույթները, մարդկային հատկանիշները երբեմն անվանում ենք *պարանորմալ*: Իսկ գուցե այդ հատկանիշներով ամենքս ենք օժտված, բայց չգիտենք ինչպես դրանք հայտնաբերել մեր մեջ ու օգտագործել: 
Մի հաղորդման ժամանակ ցույց էին տալիս, թե ութ տարեկան մի տղա ինչպես էր մատների ինչ-որ շարժումով փոխում հեռուստացույցի կանալները: 
Եկեք այստեղ գրենք մեր իմացած այդպիսի երևույթների կամ դեպքերի մասին, որոնք գոնե խոսում են մարդու անբացատրելի պարանորմալ հնարավորությունների գոյության մասին:
Հ.Գ. Եթե նմանօրինակ թեմա կա, պարզապես կցեք գրառումը, որոնման համակարգը ցույց չտվեց:

----------


## Երկնային

_Վայ, ինչ հետաքրքիր թեմա է…. 

Մանոն ջան, երբեմն էն համոզմունքն ունեմ, որ բոլորս էլ շատ ավելի մեծ հնարավորություններ ունենք, քան կարծում ենք… Եթե հավատալ նրան, որ մարդը կարողանում է օգտվել իր ուղեղի շատ չնչին մասից, շատ հնարավոր է դառնում այն տարբերակը, որ եթե հնարավոր լիներ օգտագործել ուղեղի ավելի մեծ ծավալ, հնարավոր կլիներ շատ-շատ բաներ, օրինակ դիմացինի մտքերը կարդալ, կամ հասկանալ առանց խոսքերի, մտովի հաղորդակցվել մյուսների հետ, հեռվից հեռու տեսնել և այլն… 

Մյուս կողմից շատ հնարավոր է, որ ուղեղի ավելի մեծ մասը օդտաործելիս մարդ խելագարության աստիճանի հասնի… գուցե մեր զարգացվածությունը դեռևս թույլ չի տալիս նման տարբերակ… 

Խառն ա մի խոսքով…_

----------


## Dark_Angel

> _Վայ, ինչ հետաքրքիր թեմա է…. 
> Մյուս կողմից շատ հնարավոր է, որ ուղեղի ավելի մեծ մասը օդտաործելիս մարդ խելագարության աստիճանի հասնի… գուցե մեր զարգացվածությունը դեռևս թույլ չի տալիս նման տարբերակ… 
> 
> Խառն ա մի խոսքով…_


Խելագարությունը մի քիչ հարաբերական հասկացողություն է. ժամանակին համարյա բոլոր մտածողներին էլ խելագար են անվանել և դա այն մարդկանց տեսանկյունից, որոնք չեն կարող տեսնել, հասկանալ այն, ինչ տեսնում են այն մարդիկ, որոնց մոտ ուղեղի օգտագործվող մասը կազմում է ասենք 0.5%-ով ավելի, քան մյուսների մոտ։ Եթե բոլոր (կամ համարյա բոլոր) մարդիկ էլ կարողանան օգտագործել իրենց ուղեղի մի քիչ ավելի մեծ մասը քան այժմ, ապա դժվար թե դա խելագարության հասցնի մարդկությանը։ Այդ ժամանակ երևի թե խելագար կանվանեն ուրիշ մարդկանց...

*Մոդերական.* հուսով եմ հաջորդ գրառումներդ կլինեն հայատառ... ։)

----------


## ivy

Գրեմ, թե ինչ պարանորմալ երևույթներ գիտեմ:

Երբեմն լինում է, քայլում ես փողոցով, նայում ես դիմացից եկող մարդուն ու քեզ թվում է` ինչ-որ մի ծանոթդ է: Երբ մի քիչ էլ է մոտենում, տեսնում ես, որ նա չի: Իսկ հետաքրքիրն այնստեղ այն է, որ որոշ ժամանակ անց իսկապես հանդիպում ես այդ ծանոթիդ: Ի դեպ, սա կոնկրետ ինձ հետ շատ հաճախ է պատահում: 

Նաև պարանորմալ եմ համարում իրական երազները, տելեպատիան և շատ այլ բաներ: 

Կա հոգեբանության մի ճյուղ` տրանսպերսոնալ հոգեբանություն, որը փորձում է բացատրել այս երևութները: Ըստ այս ուղղության հետևորդների` գոյություն ունի համապարփակ ինֆորմացիոն դաշտ, որն իր մեջ է ներառում ամենը, ինչ եղել է, կա ու լինելու է: Մենք էլ այդ դաշտի տարրերից մեկն ենք` մեր այսօրվա գոյությամբ, անցյալով ու ապագայով: Ինֆորմացիոն այդ դաշտի էլեմենտների միջև գոյություն ունի կապ. նրանք կապված են իրար ինֆորմացիոն ուղիներով, որոնք սովորաբար *փակ* են: Սակայն երբեմն, մեր կամքից անկախ, այդ ուղիները բացվում են, և մենք կարողանում ենք կապվել այն ամենի հետ, ինչ իրականում ժամանակային կամ տարածական այլ հարթության վրա է: Սովորական մարդկանց մոտ դա լինում է հազվադեպ և իրենց կամքից անկախ: Բայց կան մարդիկ, որոնք կարողանում են զարգացնել այդ հատկությունը և *բաց* պահել իրենց ինֆորմատիվ ուղիները, սակայն այդպիսի մարդիկ, որպես կանոն, հազվադեպ երևույթ են:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Մանոնի նկարագրած դեպքին, որտեղ երեխան մատների շարժումով, առանց որևէ բանի հպվելու կարող է փոխել հեռուստացույցի ալիքները, ապա այս երևույթը կոչվում է տելեկինեզ: Տելեկինեզը այն է, երբ առանց որէև բանի կպչելու կարողանում ես ազդել դրա վրա` շարժել, տեղափոխել և այլ գործողություններ կատարել: Տելեկինեզը գուցե հնարավոր է բացատրել նրանով, որ մարդու միտքը կարող է լինել նույնքան հզոր, որքան ֆիզիկակակն ազդեցությունը: Միտքը ունի այնպիսի ուժեղ էներգետիկա, որ այն  կարող է նյութականացվել: Եվ կան մարդիկ, ում դա կամա, թե ակամա հաջողվում է:

----------

CactuSoul (27.05.2014), Sambitbaba (19.12.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ գուցե այդ հատկանիշներով ամենքս ենք օժտված, բայց չգիտենք ինչպես դրանք հայտնաբերել մեր մեջ ու օգտագործել:


Կարծում եմ որ իրականում բոլորն էլ ունեն իծնե  էներգետիկ կոնցենտարցումներ: Սակայն հիմնականում կամքի բավարար քանակի պակասի պատճառով այդ կոնցենտրացումները ծակ կամեռի պես կորչում են տրեղերական համընդհանուր էներգետիկայում:
Նորագույն ժամանակների անենահայտնին ինձ Վանգան է: Ի բարեբախտություն մարդկության, նա իր էներգետիկան օգտագործում էր բուժելու, պոզիտիվի համար 
Կարծում եմ, որ եղել են ու կան նաև լիքը այդպիսի էներգետիկա ունեցողներ, որոնք հասկանալով կամ լինելով ուրիշի ձեռքին խաղալիք, օգտագործում են դա ի չարս մարդկության

----------


## Մանոն

> Կարծում եմ որ իրականում բոլորն էլ ունեն իծնե  էներգետիկ կոնցենտարցումներ: Սակայն հիմնականում կամքի բավարար քանակի պակասի պատճառով այդ կոնցենտրացումները ծակ կամեռի պես կորչում են տրեզերական համընդհանուր էներգետիկայում:


Ասածիդ հետ մեծամասամբ համաձայն եմ, իսկ ի՞նչ կասես այս դեպքի մասին.
ՈՒրեմն մի աղջնակի էին ցույց տալիս, որին հենց այդպես էլ ասում էին «Девочка-рентген», ինքը շատ փոքր էր ու գաղափար չուներ իսկի ինչ են Ռենտգենյան ճառագայթները, բայց  նայելով մարդու վրա` հստակ տեսնում էր նրա կմախքը: Մի՞թե  հնարավոր է կամքի ուժով զարգացնել մի հատկանիշ, որի մասին գաղափար անգամ չունես:

----------


## dvgray

> Ասածիդ հետ մեծամասամբ համաձայն եմ, իսկ ի՞նչ կասես այս դեպքի մասին.
> ՈՒրեմն մի աղջնակի էին ցույց տալիս, որին հենց այդպես էլ ասում էին «Девочка-рентген», ինքը շատ փոքր էր ու գաղափար չուներ իսկի ինչ են Ռենտգենյան ճառագայթները, բայց  նայելով մարդու վրա` հստակ տեսնում էր նրա կմախքը: Մի՞թե  հնարավոր է կամքի ուժով զարգացնել մի հատկանիշ, որի մասին գաղափար անգամ չունես:


Մանոն ջան
Ես քո ասածին դույզն իսկ չեմ կասկածում: Սակայն քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ շաաաատ կասկածանքով վերաբերվել հետռուստահաղորդումներին և անգամ աչքիտ տեսածին այս հարցի կապակցությամբ:
Սա բավականին փողաբեր բիզնես է, և էն տիպի տրյուկներ են անում, որ հնարավոր չի անգամ պատկերացնել:
Ասածս չի նշանակում որ այդ երևությները չկան: սակայն նրանք երբեք շոու չեն դառնում, քանի որ նրանց կարելի է օգտագործել ավելի լուրջ գործերի համար:  :Wink: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

> Սա բավականին փողաբեր բիզնես է, և էն տիպի տրյուկներ են անում, որ հնարավոր չի անգամ պատկերացնել:
> Ասածս չի նշանակում որ այդ երևությները չկան: սակայն նրանք երբեք շոու չեն դառնում, քանի որ նրանց կարելի է օգտագործել ավելի լուրջ գործերի համար:


Հա, սրա հետ համամիտ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## impression

անտեղյակության պատճառով փորձեմ ինքս ինձ համար որոշ բաներ պարզել.
1. պարանորմալ կարո՞ղ է համարվել մոտ ապագայում անպայման կատարվելիք իրադարձությունները երազում տեսնելը
2. որքանո՞վ է պարանորմալ քեզանից հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր հեռու գտնվող մարդու տրամադրությունը գուշակելը՝ անգամ առանց հետը խոսելու
3. իսկ երբ մոտավորապես գիտես, թե այդ օրը ինչ է կատարվելու՝ ըստ քո ներքին ազդակների՞, պարանորմա՞լ է

մասնագետներ կա՞ն հենց պարանորմալ հոգեբանության բնագավառից, ինձ համար անչափ հետաքրքիր կլիներ այս ու մի քանի այլ հարցերի պատասխաններ ստանալ

----------


## ihusik

Ինքս այս ոլորտով շատ եմ հետաքրքրվել ու ուսումնասիրել, նույնիսկ ցանկացա սրանից մոտ տաս տարի առաջ հոգեբանական ուղվածություն ունեցող մի մասնավոր համալսարանում  Մերձհոգեբանություն կամ որ նույնն է Պարահոգեբանություն առարկան դասավանդեի, բայց ռեկտորը նպատակահարմար չգտավ հասկանալի պատճառներով :Smile:  *impression* նկարագրածդ երևույթներն ու նմանատիպ շատ այլ երևույթներ պարանորմալ են համարվում արդի գիտության կողմից զուտ այն պատճառով, որ չեն կարողանում գիտականորեն դրանց բացատրություն տան և չեն էլ ուզում ընդունեն այն բացատրություններն, որոնք դուրս են իրենց ընկալման սահմաններից ու չեն կարող անմիջապես իրենք իրենց մատներով կամ ատամով ստուգեն :Wink:  Սակայն նեչկայիս գիտությունն մեծ քայլերով առաջ է գնում ու գնում է հենց այդ ուղղությամբ՝ բացահայտելով մի ժամանակ անբացատրելի համարվող հոգևոր շատ երևույթների առեղծվածը։ Իհարկե խոսքս ներկայիս առաջադեմ գիտնականների մասին է (նշեմ միայն մի քանի ռուս գիտնականների անուններ որպեսզի կարողանաք փնտրելու դեպքում գտնեք- К.Г.Коротков, А.Е.Акимов, Шипов Геннадий Иванович, Петр Горяев) ու նրանց ստեղծած կամ զարգացրած ուղղությունների ինչպիսիք են՝ ֆիզիկական վակումի, ալիքային գենետիկայի, տարսիոն դաշտերի տեսությունները ու նաև այն բազմաթիվ սարքավորումները, որոնցով ֆիկսվում ու նկարահանվում է մարդու նուրբ մարմինները կամ հոգին ու նաև որոշ առումով իրենց բացատրություններն ստանում պարանորմալ համարվող երևույթները։

*impression* ջան նկարագրածդ բոլոր երեք երևույթներն էլ հեշտ բացատրելի են  ելնելով համընդհանուր էներգետին դաշտի գոյությունից ուր մարդ կարողանում է ժամանակ առ ժամանակ թափանցել իսկ ավելի ճիշտ հենց այդ դաշտում էլ ապրում է մարդ և կան մարդիկ որոնք իրենց զգացողությունները նրբացնելու ճանապարհով հասնում են նրան, որ գիտակցականորեն ու իրենց կամքով կարող են այդ ոլորտներից տեղեկություններ ստանալ. մի ոլորտ ուր չկա անցյալ, ներկա, ապագա ինչպես մենք ենք մեզ այն պատկերացնում :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.12.2012)

----------


## Tanamasi

Սովետում պարահոգեբանությունը սուտ գիտություն էին կնքել, իսկ հիմա մեր մոտ նույնպե՞ս չի ընդունվում, որ չեն թողել դասավանդել։

----------


## ihusik

> Սովետում պարահոգեբանությունը սուտ գիտություն էին կնքել, իսկ հիմա մեր մոտ նույնպե՞ս չի ընդունվում, որ չեն թողել դասավանդել։


դե դա կարծեմ 1997 թիվն էր և Պարահոգեբանություն առարկա մտցնել ամբիոնում նպատակահարմար չգտավ ուղղակի :Smile:  կարճ ասեց, որ դա դեռ գիտության ստատուս չունի ի՞նչ կարիք կա նման առարկա մտցնել :Wink:  բայց որ հոգեբանական գիտությունների թեկնածուի հետ էլ լուրջ խոսում էի ու փորձում մինչև վերջ պարզեի թե էդ ի՞նչ է հոգեկան կամ իմ պատկերացմամբ որ նույնն է հոգի ասածն  այդպես էլ սպառիչ պատասխան չէի ստանում որովհետև իրականում իրենք էլ չգիտեն՝ չնայած գտնում են այդ ոլորտում որոշակի  օրինաչափություններ ու դրանց վրա հիմնվելով էլ  աշխատում :Think: 

Բայց չշեղվենք թեմայից...

----------


## Tanamasi

Եթե մարդկության մեծ մասը հավատում է արարչին՝ լինի դա Ալլահի, Աստծո, թե Եհովայի անունների տակ, ապա պետք է նաև հավատա պարանորմալ երևույթներին։

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Սովետում պարահոգեբանությունը սուտ գիտություն էին կնքել, իսկ հիմա մեր մոտ նույնպե՞ս չի ընդունվում, որ չեն թողել դասավանդել։


Հասարակությանն անտեղյակ էին պահում, բայց պետական մակարդակով շատ լավ էլ ուսումնասիրում էին: Նաև կիրառում զանազան բնագավառներում:
Մարդկային մարմնի ու մտքի հնարավորությունների քանակն ու սահմանը ոչ ոք չգիտի: Պարանորմալ համարվող երևույթներն իրականում մեր նորմալ հնարավորությունների սահմանում են: Ողղակի մենք ենք, որ տեղյակ չենք դրանց գոյության մասին: Գիտատեխնիկական զարգացման հետ մեկտեղ, մարդը հեռացել է բնությունից և ինքն իրենից: Շատ բաներ, որ առաջ սովորական էին, հիմա դարձել են հատուկ (պարանորմալ): Իսկ վերհիշել ու վերագտնել (սովորեցնել) սեփական թաքնված հնարավորությունները՝ կարելի է յուրաքանչյուրին: Ուղղակի, ինչպես ցանկացած այլ բնագավառում, կան առավել ընդունակ և աշխատասեր աշակերտներ, որոնք ավելի հեշտ են յուրացնելու: Ինչպես նաև կան անհատներ, որոնք ինչ ինչ պատճառներով պահպանել են կապը իրենց հնարավորությունների հետ: Շատերն անգամ բացատրել չեն կարող թե, ինչպես են անում այն, ինչ որ անում են: Բայց սրանք են, որ մի օր մեզ տանելու ու միավորելու են մեր իսկ ակունքների հետ:

----------

Alphaone (26.05.2014), Sambitbaba (19.12.2012)

----------


## Մանոն

> Հասարակությանն անտեղյակ էին պահում, բայց պետական մակարդակով շատ լավ էլ ուսումնասիրում էին: Նաև կիրառում զանազան բնագավառներում:


Հետաքրքիր է...Իսկ քիչ ավելին չեի՞ք պատմի այդ մասին:



> Շատերն անգամ բացատրել չեն կարող թե, ինչպես են անում այն, ինչ որ անում են: Բայց սրանք են, որ մի օր մեզ տանելու ու միավորելու են մեր իսկ ակունքների հետ:


Համաձայն եմ, չնայած միտքն անգամ վախ է ներշնչում...Բա որ Ատլանտիդայի պես մեր քաղաքակրթությունն էլ վերանա...

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Հետաքրքիր է...Իսկ քիչ ավելին չեի՞ք պատմի այդ մասին:


"Կրոն" բաժնի "Աղոթք" թեմայում ունեմ մի փոքր գրառում…

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Համաձայն եմ, չնայած միտքն անգամ վախ է ներշնչում...Բա որ Ատլանտիդայի պես մեր քաղաքակրթությունն էլ վերանա...


Ցանկացած գիտելիքի սխալ օգտագործման արդյունքում կլինեն աղետային հետևանքներ: Մարդկությունն այդ ուղղությամբ վստահ առաջ է գնում: Մենք կենցաղվարությամբ բավական լուրջ վնաս ենք հասցնում բնությանը և մի օր պատժվելու ենք դրա համար, եթե չսթափվենք: Կարծում եմ որ ինքնաճանաչման և սեփական հնարավորությունները կատարելապես տիրապետման միջոցով, մարդը որակական առաջընթաց կունենա: Եվ հաշվի առնելով հների սխալները, ավելի լավ ապագա կկառուցի…

----------

Sambitbaba (19.12.2012)

----------


## impression

Մի հարց՝ մասնագետներին _(ոչ մասնագետներին խնդրում եմ հարցը հերթական տաֆտալոգիայի չվերածել)_.

Իսկ հնարավո՞ր է "անջատել" պարանորմալ երևույթները, ասենք՝ ինֆորմացիոն երազներ չտեսնել, ապագան չզգալ, ուրիշի վիճակի մասին ինֆորմացիա էլ չստանալ: Ես մեկ-մեկ անջատում եմ, իմ կարծիքով, կամ էլ գուցե սխալվում եմ, ո՞վ գիտի գոնե մոտավոր պատասխան, կամ էլ կհուշի, թե որտեղ ինքս փնտրեմ էս ամենի պատասխանը: Կա՞ գրականություն, որը գոնե ինչ-որ չափով կլուսաբանի էս հարցերը:

----------


## ihusik

Գրականություն կա (այդ թվում լիքն են նաև սուտ ու մութ-երը), բայց կփորձեմ կոնկրետ քեզ հետաքրքրող ու ճշմարտացի պատկերացում տվող գրականություն ջոկել ու ուղարկել...
Ասեմ միայն, որ նման երևույթներում ամենակարևոր գործոնը *Կամքն* է, որի թուլության և անձնավորության շատ հուզական ու զգայական լինելու դեպքում լավ բանի չի հանգեցնի. ուստի առաջին պայմանը պետք է լինի կամքի ուժի ուժեղացումն ու մտային, հուզական գործունեությունը հսկողության տակ վերցնելը, որպեսզի հսկողությունից դուրս չգա ամեն բան...

----------


## impression

> Գրականություն կա (այդ թվում լիքն են նաև սուտ ու մութ-երը), բայց կփորձեմ կոնկրետ քեզ հետաքրքրող ու ճշմարտացի պատկերացում տվող գրականություն ջոկել ու ուղարկել...
> Ասեմ միայն, որ նման երևույթներում ամենակարևոր գործոնը *Կամքն* է, որի թուլության և անձնավորության շատ հուզական ու զգայական լինելու դեպքում լավ բանի չի հանգեցնի. ուստի առաջին պայմանը պետք է լինի կամքի ուժի ուժեղացումն ու մտային, հուզական գործունեությունը հսկողության տակ վերցնելը, որպեսզի հսկողությունից դուրս չգա ամեն բան...


Հուսիկ ջան, շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ պատասխանեցիր ու անհամբեր կսպասեմ ուղարկվելիք գրականությանը: Հասցես՝ impression28@gmail.com  :Smile: 
Իսկ էն մնացածի մասին՝ կամք և այլն, կարծում եմ, դեռ կխոսվի  :Smile:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Մի հարց՝ մասնագետներին _(ոչ մասնագետներին խնդրում եմ հարցը հերթական տաֆտալոգիայի չվերածել)_.
> 
> Իսկ հնարավո՞ր է "անջատել" պարանորմալ երևույթները, ասենք՝ ինֆորմացիոն երազներ չտեսնել, ապագան չզգալ, ուրիշի վիճակի մասին ինֆորմացիա էլ չստանալ: Ես մեկ-մեկ անջատում եմ, իմ կարծիքով, կամ էլ գուցե սխալվում եմ, ո՞վ գիտի գոնե մոտավոր պատասխան, կամ էլ կհուշի, թե որտեղ ինքս փնտրեմ էս ամենի պատասխանը: Կա՞ գրականություն, որը գոնե ինչ-որ չափով կլուսաբանի էս հարցերը:


Հնարավոր է… 
Բայց դժվար կիրառելի: Մի վիճակ է ստեղծվում, երբ գիտակցությունդ փորձում է հսկել ենթագիտակցությանդ ու, դու մի տեսակ, ինքդ քո դեմ ես դուրս գալիս… 
Նման մի մարդու, որը մտքում դժվար թվային գործողություններ անելու ունակ լինելով հանդերձ, իրեն ստիպում է հաշվիչով 18-ց հանել 6 …

----------

Sambitbaba (19.12.2012)

----------


## Կաթիլ

Գուցե էլի կան մարդիք, որոնց հետ էլ նման բաներ կատարվում են…
Շատ հաճախ, երբ ինչ-որ (դա կլինի դեպք, ինչ-որ մեկի կողմից արված արտահայտություն, ինչ-որ մի լուր, կամ կարևոր չէ ինչ…հասկացաք երևի) բան է լինում, ինձ ԹՎՈՒՄ է, որ դաա արդեն եղել է մի անգամ, կամ երազում եմ տեսել, կամ ինչ-որ մի ձևով իմացել եմ, շատ ժամանակ սկսվող երևույթի շարունակությունը շատ պարզ տեսնում եմ, ասես մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, կամ էլ ինձ այդ մասին ասել են, կամ ել արդեն այդ պահերն ապրել եմ… :Xeloq:   :Blink: 
Դե հիմա ասեք, իմ հետ ի՞նչ է կատարվում այդ պահերին, արդյո՞ք դա ինձ ընդամենը թվում է  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Գուցե էլի կան մարդիք, որոնց հետ էլ նման բաներ կատարվում են…
> Շատ հաճախ, երբ ինչ-որ (դա կլինի դեպք, ինչ-որ մեկի կողմից արված արտահայտություն, ինչ-որ մի լուր, կամ կարևոր չէ ինչ…հասկացաք երևի) բան է լինում, ինձ ԹՎՈՒՄ է, որ դաա արդեն եղել է մի անգամ, կամ երազում եմ տեսել, կամ ինչ-որ մի ձևով իմացել եմ, շատ ժամանակ սկսվող երևույթի շարունակությունը շատ պարզ տեսնում եմ, ասես մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, կամ էլ ինձ այդ մասին ասել են, կամ ել արդեն այդ պահերն ապրել եմ… 
> Դե հիմա ասեք, իմ հետ ի՞նչ է կատարվում այդ պահերին, արդյո՞ք դա ինձ ընդամենը թվում է


Deja vu - Դեժավու (արդեն եղած), այսպես են անվանում այն հոգեբանական վիճակը, որը փորձել ես նկարագրել: Ցավոք, ահավոր ծավալուն նյութ է և երևի առանձին թեմայի նյութ: Բանն այն է, որ դեժավուն, ինքն իրենով պարանորմալ երևույթ չի համարվում: Այլ վիճակների հետ մեկտեղ քննարկման դեպքում միգուցե պարանորմալների մեջ կարելի է տեսնել, բայց ոչ առանձին վերցրած: Պատճառը վիճակի տևողությունն է՝ ակնթարթ է տևում: Բացատրություններ և ուսումնասիրությունները բազմաթիվ են, կարծիքները նույնպես: Հոգեբանության գրականության մեջ հաստատ նյութեր կգտնես: Եթե ռուսերեն կարդում ես, նայիր Վիկիպեդիայի մեջ - բավական ամփոփ տեղեկություն ունեն:
Քեզ չի թվում   :Smile:  , բայց ասել, թե քեզ հետ ինչ է կատարվում, առանց քեզ տեսնելու՝ համարյա անհնար է…

----------

Sambitbaba (19.12.2012)

----------


## ihusik

Թեմա կա այդպիսի հենց մեզ մոտ ահա այն՝ *Դեժավյուի բացատրությունը* ինչպես նաև այդ մասին խոսվել է 
*Մահ... իսկ հետո՞* թեմայում որը ևս կարող եք նաել, հետագայում ժամանակ լինելու դեպքում երկու բառով այստեղ ևս կգրեմ այդ մասին :Smile:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Deja vu - Դեժավու (արդեն եղած), այսպես են անվանում այն հոգեբանական վիճակը, որը փորձել ես նկարագրել: Ցավոք, ահավոր ծավալուն նյութ է և երևի առանձին թեմայի նյութ: Բանն այն է, որ դեժավուն, ինքն իրենով պարանորմալ երևույթ չի համարվում: Այլ վիճակների հետ մեկտեղ քննարկման դեպքում միգուցե պարանորմալների մեջ կարելի է տեսնել, բայց ոչ առանձին վերցրած: Պատճառը վիճակի տևողությունն է՝ ակնթարթ է տևում: Բացատրություններ և ուսումնասիրությունները բազմաթիվ են, կարծիքները նույնպես: Հոգեբանության գրականության մեջ հաստատ նյութեր կգտնես: Եթե ռուսերեն կարդում ես, նայիր Վիկիպեդիայի մեջ - բավական ամփոփ տեղեկություն ունեն:
> Քեզ չի թվում   , բայց ասել, թե քեզ հետ ինչ է կատարվում, առանց քեզ տեսնելու՝ համարյա անհնար է…


Juzeppe Balzammo  :Smile:  շնորհակալ եմ արձագանքի համար: Կփորձեմ ինչ-ոչ բան կարդալ «Դեժավու»-իս մասին  :Smile:  




> Թեմա կա այդպիսի հենց մեզ մոտ ահա այն՝ Դեժավյուի բացատրությունը ինչպես նաև այդ մասին խոսվել է
> Մահ... իսկ հետո՞ թեմայում որը ևս կարող եք նաել, հետագայում ժամանակ լինելու դեպքում երկու բառով այստեղ ևս կգրեմ այդ մասին


Քեզնից էլ եմ անչափ շնորհակալ Հուսիկ ջա՛ն  :Smile:  

Նոր «Դեժավյու» հենց պատահի մոտս, կաշխատեմ ավելի մարամասնություններ հիշել, թե ինչի հետ էր կապված, որ անալիզ անելն ավելի հեշտ լինի  :Smile:  ու ձեզ չտանջեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Terminator

Կարելի է այստեղ գրել Պարաանորմալ երևույթների մասին, ինչպիսին է «մարգարեական» եազները, հրաշքները, «Հիտլերի պայմանագիրը... սատանայի հետ»  և այլ տարօրինակ պատմություներ, այսինքն ոչ նորմալ երևույթների մասին…
Առաջինը ես կխոսեմ «Հիտլերի պայմանագիրը... սատանայի հետ» մասին… սրա մասին թեմա կար և չգիտես ինչու, այն փակվելէ (եթե հեղինակը չի հիշում, թէ որ սկսզբնաղբյուրից է օգտվել, դա չի նշանակում, որ այդպիսի բան չկա)…Ահա այդ տեսքստը հայկական սայթից, որը գրված է Այստեղ, իսկ ռուսական սայթը, որի նյութը տեղադրված էր այդ թեմայում, գտնվում է Այստեղ… Ահա հայերենը.




> Հիտլերի պայմանագիրը... սատանայի հետ
> 
> Մասնագետները հաստատել են, որ Բեռլինում հայտնաբերված փաստաթուղթը բնագիրն է հենց այն պայմանագրի, որն ամսաթվագրված է` «30 ապրիլի, 1932 թ.» և ստորագրված` կողմերի արյամբ£ Դա, փաստորեն, Ֆյուրերի քաղաքական կտակն է, որով սատանան Հիտլերին օժտում է անսահմանափակ իշխանությամբ` պայմանով, որ նա այդ իշխանությունը միայն հանուն չարի կօգտագործի£ Փոխարենը` ապագա ֆյուրերը խոստացել է իր հոգին հանձնել ուղիղ 13 տարի անց£ Իսկ պարտությունն արձանագրել է, որ իսկապես, ճիշտ 13 տարի անց` 1945¬ի ապրիլի 30¬ին, Ադոլֆ Հիտլերն ինքնասպան է եղել` ատելով ողջ մարդկությանը£
> ***
> Չորս անկախ փորձագետներ, ուսումնասիրելով ադյ փաստաթուղթը, հավաստել են, որ Հիտլերի ստորագրությունը ոչ կեղծված է, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ պատճենահանված. այն հար և նման է 30-40-ական թվականների փաստաթղթերում առկա նրա ստորագրությանը£
> Ինչպես «Պորտալ Կրեդո»¬ն է գրում` սատանայի ստորագրությունը նույնպես սարքովի չէ և համընկնում է դժոխքի տիրոջ վավերացրած համանման այլ փաստաթղթերում եղածներին£ Իսկ այդպիսի փաստաթղթեր, պարզվում է, պատմաբաններն էլի են տեսել£
> - Ես համոզված եմ, որ փաստաթուղթը բնօրինակն է¬ հայտարարել է դոկտոր Գրետա Լայբերը, ով Աստծո հակառակորդի հետ բազմապիսի համաձայնագրեր է ուսումնա սիրել£¬ Դա օգնում է լուծել այն հանելուկը, թե ինչպես Ադոլֆին հաջողվեց կառավարել Գերմանիան£ Ինքներդ դատեք. մինչև 1932 թվականը նա ընդամենը սովորական ձախողակ էր£ Նրան վռնդել են բարձրագույն դպրոցից, նա երկու անգամ ձախողվել է Արվեստների ակադեմիայի քննություններում, նույնիսկ բանտ է նստել£ Բոլորը, ովքեր նրան ճանաչել են այդ ժամանակներում, համարել են ամեն ինչում ոչ պիտանի£ Բայց 1932 թ.¬ից նրա ճակատագիրը կտրուկ փոխվեց. նա բառացիորեն «ինքնանետիչով» հայտնվեց իշխանութ յան բազկաթոռին և 1933 թ. արդեն կառավարում էր Գերմանիան£ Իմ կարծիքով` դա միայն սատանայի հետ միությամբ կարելի է բացատրել£
> Նշյալ պայմանագիրը հայտնաբերվել է Բեռլինի ծայրամասում գտնվող այրված մի տան փլատակներում` հին սնդուկում£ Թե ինչպես է այնտեղ հայտնվել` պարզ չէ£ Փաստաթուղթը հիմա գտնվում է քաղաքային պատմության ինստիտուտում, ու թեև տեքստը խիստ վնասված է, բայց մի կերպ հնարավոր է ընթերցել£
> ¬ Սատանան հենց այդպես էլ գործում է,¬ ավելացրել է դոկտոր Լայբերը£¬ Ընտրում է անհաջողակներին, պատվամոլներին ու աշխարհիկ հաճույքի ծարավ ունեցողներին և խոստանում է կատարել նրանց ցանկությունները£ Արդյունքում` բազմաթիվ դժբախտություններ են պատուհասում այդպիսիներին շրջապատողներին և կատարյալ աղետ նրան, ով «գնվել» է չարքից£ Եվ Հիտլերն ամբողջությամբ «տեղավորվում» է այդ սխեմայում£
> ...


ՀԳ. ես սրա մասին իմացել եմ հեռուստատեսությամբ, այլ ոչ թէ ինտերնետից միայն:

----------


## Ambrosine

Տերմինատոր, ես շուտ կարդացել էի այդ մասին ռուսական աղբյուրներում

բայց այս թեմաներով հայերեն նյութերը շատ չեն, ոչ հայերեն գրելն էլ արգելվում է :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Շտապ վաճառվում է հոգի: Հոգին կապիտալ աթեիստ է, ապահովված բազմաթիվ մեղքերով, այդ թվում՝ մահացու: Ունի երիտասարդ, գեղեցիկ տեր: Հնարավոր է փոխանակում ֆաշիստական Հայաստանի հետ: Գինը՝ դժոխականից անհամեմատ ցածր: Զանգահարել 66-69-99, Հայկօ:



Հլը նայեք Ինտերնետում ի՜նչ եմ գտել  :Shok: :

Հա՛, լու՛րջ՝ հոգիս ծախում եմ: Դոկտոր Գրետա Լայբերի հասցեն ոչ ոք չգիտի՞:

----------

Արամ (03.01.2009), Երկնային (03.01.2009), Ուլուանա (03.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. վերջին 3 գրառումները տեղափոխվել են համանուն, նոր ստեղծված թեմայից:*

----------


## Արամ

Եթե Ռուսաստանում ծանոթներ ունեք, խնդրեք իրենցից թող ձեզ ուղարկեն, դիսկ, մի քանի հատա 5 հատ ոնց որ, Битва Экстрасенсов,  ու ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի ես պարանորմալ երեևույթներն էլ, մահից հետո կյանքի մասին էլ....հաստատ չեք փոշմանի :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Տերմինատոր, ես շուտ կարդացել էի այդ մասին ռուսական աղբյուրներում
> 
> բայց այս թեմաներով հայերեն նյութերը շատ չեն, ոչ հայերեն գրելն էլ արգելվում է


Հա, հայերեն քիչ կան… վախտին մի քանի այդպիսի թերթ կար, այն էլ փակեցին… :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Եթե Ռուսաստանում ծանոթներ ունեք, խնդրեք իրենցից թող ձեզ ուղարկեն, դիսկ, մի քանի հատա 5 հատ ոնց որ, Битва Экстрасенсов,  ու ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի ես պարանորմալ երեևույթներն էլ, մահից հետո կյանքի մասին էլ....հաստատ չեք փոշմանի


ԻՍ՞կ ինետում չկա :Smile:

----------

Արամ (03.01.2009)

----------


## Արամ

http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&lr...сов&spell=1

եսա.....սաղ սեզոները կան

----------


## Terminator

> http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&lr...сов&spell=1
> 
> եսա.....սաղ սեզոները կան


Մերսի, կնայեմ…

----------


## Terminator

Ինչ հետաքրքիր բաներ գիտեք Ատլանտյան օվկիանոսում գտնվող Բերմունդյան կղզիների՝ Բերմունդյան «եռանկյունու» մասին, որտեղ ամենաշատ անոմալ երևույթներ են լինում… :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Պատմում եմ ինձ հետ կատարված պարանորմալ երևույթները:

Իննսունականներին, երբ դեռահաս էի, Թբիլիսիում ապրող մեր բարեկամներից մեկը շատ տարօրինակ կերպով մահացավ: Գրանցեցին՝ որպես ինքնասպանություն, բայց էդ մարդն իրեն սպանելու պատճառ չուներ: Մի խոսքով, մութ պատմություն էր, բայց դա կարևոր չի: Կարևորն այն է, որ ես իրեն շատ էի սիրում, ինքն էլ՝ ինձ: Ու լավ հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես իր մահվան լուրը ստանալուց հետո հաջորդ օրը քայլում էի Երևանի վերնիսաժում: Իրար կողքի նստած գորշ վերարկուներով տղամարդկանց մեջ նստած էր ԻՆՔԸ ու ժպտում էի ինձ: Առաջին անգամ եմ սրա մասին պատմում... Միշտ մտածում էի՝ ոչ ոք չի հավատա: Իսկ հիմա ուղղակի միևնույն է կհավատան, թե չէ:  :Smile:  Ինքը ուշադիր նայում էր ուղիղ աչքերիս մեջ ու շատ մեղմ ժպտում: Մի պահ կանգնած մնացի տեղումս, հետո գնացի ու էլ չնայեցի հետ: Չէի վախեցել, հուզվել էի ու ուրախացել, բայց էլ հետ չգնացի, քայլեցի, անցա, գիտեի, որ վերադառնամ, էլ էնտեղ չի լինելու...

Շատ-շատ տարիներ առաջ մի անգամ երազումս տեսա, թե ինչպես գրկել եմ շանս, ու ինքը լրիվ թաթախված էր արյան մեջ: Այդ օրը շունս ընկավ մեքենայի տակ, ու երբ արդեն սատկում էր, ես իրեն գրկել էի, ինքն էլ՝ լրիվ արյան մեջ էր:

Տատիկս երկար ժամանակ ծանր հիվանդ էր: Հիվանդությունից ոնց որ քիչ-քիչ քայքայվեր, վերջանար... Ծանր էր հեռանում: Ու պապիկս օրերով կողքին պառկած էր, թեև ինքն էլ էր ծեր ու տատիս խնամել չէր կարող, բայց հա կողքին էր, անընդհատ խոսում էր հետը: 
Մի քանի ամիս առաջ տեսա երազումս, որ մեր բակում խնձորի ծառ է աճած, վրան՝ լիքը փտած խնձորներ: Ու էդ խնձորները քիչ-քիչ թափվում են: Ու պապիկս դուրս է եկել և գոռում է, որ չթողնենք խնձորները թափվեն: Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ ախր փտած են, պիտի ընկնեն գետնեին, ինքն էլ, թե՝ բալա, մի թող ընկնեն, օգնի: Ու վազեց, գրկեց ծառը: Էնքան էմոցիոնալ երազ էր, որ ակամայից արթնացա. նայեցի ժամացույցին ու նորից քնեցի: Առավոտյան իմացա, որ տատիկս մահացել է, հենց էն ժամին, երբ երազս էի տեսնում: 

Դրանից մի որոշ ժամանակ անցավ: Մի օր տանը մենակ էի: Երեկոյան պառկեցի քնելու: Մեկ էլ զգացի տատիկիս ձայնը՝ կողքիս պառկած, ասում էր, որ իր կողքից վեր կենամ գնամ, որ պապիկս պառկի: Ասում էր՝ էդ մարդու տեղն է, դու գնա: Չեմ կարող նկարագրել, թե ոնց վախեցա: Մեկ էլ թափով սենյակիս դուռը փակվեց ու լսվեց տատիկիս երջանիկ ծիծաղը՝ հենց ականջիս տակ: Սարսափահար վեր թռա ու հասկացա, որ երազ էր, սենյակիս դուռն էլ բաց էր: Ի դեպ, միակ դեպքն է, որ էդքան պարզորոշ թվացել է, թե արթուն եմ, երբ իրականում քնած եմ եղել: Պապիկս մահացավ: 

Մեկ էլ այն է տարօրինակ, որ վերջին երեք անգամ, երբ Հայաստան եմ գնում, ուղղակի այցելելու համար մտերիմներիս ու նախօրոք՝ ամիսներ առաջ առնելով տոմսը, պատահաբար համընկել է, որ երեք անգամն էլ մեր տան անդամներից մեկի քառասունքին եմ էնտեղ լինում: Վերջին անգամ երբ Հայաստանում էի, քուրիկս կատակով ասեց՝ դու էլ չգաս... Առաջին անգամ տատիկիս քառասունքն էր, երկրորդ անգամ՝ պապիկիս, երրորդ անգամ շանս սատկելու քառասուներդ օրն էր (սա էլ ուրիշ շուն էր, մեզ հետ էր 12 տարի): 

Ու էդ շունս ուներ մի ընկերուհի, որը մեր տանը չէր ապրում, բայց մեր բակում էր: Երկար տարիներ իրար հետ էին. շունս ինչ կռիվների մեջ ասես չէր մտնում ընկերուհու պատճառով: Վերջում էլ հենց էդ կռիվներից մեկի արդյունքում սատկեց. մի քանի շուն գզել էին: Երբ շունս սատկեց, ընկերուհին՝ Ջենին, դեռ շարունակում էր ապրել մեր բակում, մերոնք էլ սովորականի պես ուտելիք էին տալիս, ինքն էլ գնալու ոչ մի միտք չուներ: Առաջներում պապաս տանում թողնում էր քաղաքից դուրս, ինքը մի երկու օրում հետ էր գալիս. էդպես հասկացանք, որ Ջենիից ազատում չկա, ու արդեն իրեն էլ էինք պահում-շահում՝ որպես մեր շան ընկերուհուն, մենակ թե տուն չէինք թողնում: Մի օր, երբ ես արդեն եկել էի Երևան ու դա հենց շանս սատկելու քառասուներորդ օրն էր,, զարմանալիորեն՝ հենց քառասուներորդը, Ջենին անհետացավ: Տասը տարվա մեջ դա առաջին դեպքն էր: Ու Ջենին էդպես էլ հետ չեկավ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (17.01.2009), Alphaone (26.05.2014), CactuSoul (27.05.2014), Norton (17.01.2009), Rammstein (17.01.2009), Sambitbaba (19.12.2012), Srtik (19.01.2009), Terminator (16.01.2009), Yellow Raven (16.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2014), Ուլուանա (17.01.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ինչ հետաքրքիր բաներ գիտեք Ատլանտյան օվկիանոսում գտնվող Բերմունդյան կղզիների՝ Բերմունդյան «եռանկյունու» մասին, որտեղ ամենաշատ անոմալ երևույթներ են լինում…


Գիտեմ որ արդեն ամեն ինչ բացահայտվել է  :LOL: 
Ամենահավանական վարկածը էն ա, որ բոլոր այդ երևույթները կապում են ջրի ստորին շերտերում գտնվող մեթանի զգալի պաշարների հետ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

*ivy* 

Շատ հետաքրքիր էր,հատկապես տատիկիդ պատմությունն ու բարեկամիդ պատմությունը :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Իննսունականներին, երբ դեռահաս էի, Թբիլիսիում ապրող մեր բարեկամներից մեկը շատ տարօրինակ կերպով մահացավ: Գրանցեցին՝ որպես ինքնասպանություն, բայց էդ մարդն իրեն սպանելու պատճառ չուներ: Մի խոսքով, մութ պատմություն էր, բայց դա կարևոր չի: Կարևորն այն է, որ ես իրեն շատ էի սիրում, ինքն էլ՝ ինձ: Ու լավ հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես իր մահվան լուրը ստանալուց հետո հաջորդ օրը քայլում էի Երևանի վերնիսաժում: Իրար կողքի նստած գորշ վերարկուներով տղամարդկանց մեջ նստած էր ԻՆՔԸ ու ժպտում էի ինձ: Առաջին անգամ եմ սրա մասին պատմում... Միշտ մտածում էի՝ ոչ ոք չի հավատա: Իսկ հիմա ուղղակի միևնույն է կհավատան, թե չէ:  Ինքը ուշադիր նայում էր ուղիղ աչքերիս մեջ ու շատ մեղմ ժպտում: Մի պահ կանգնած մնացի տեղումս, հետո գնացի ու էլ չնայեցի հետ: Չէի վախեցել, հուզվել էի ու ուրախացել, բայց էլ հետ չգնացի, քայլեցի, անցա, գիտեի, որ վերադառնամ, էլ էնտեղ չի լինելու...


Օրիանկ ինչի՞ չմոտեցար: Չհասկացա էտ ուղղակի տեսի՞լք էր:

----------


## ihusik

*ivy* իրոք շատ հետաքրքիր դեպքեր ես պատմել... մահվան դեպքերի հետ կապվածներն հեշտ բացատրելի են. գործում է մտքի ուժն երբ ունեում է մահացողն և դա զգում այն մարդը ում մասին այդ պահին մտածել է այն աշխարհ անցնողն։

Հիշեցի մեկ տարի առաջ իմ հետ կատարված մի դեպք. հարցեր էի տալիս ագռավին և նա ´´այո´´ կամ ´´ոչ´´ էր պատասխանում հարցերիս երեք կամ երկու անգամ կռկռալով ու ես հակառակ ձևի էի տալիս նույն հարցն ու այս անգամ նա հակառակ պատասխանն էր տալիս. մի հինգ վեց հարց էդպես տվեցի ու պատասխաններ ստացա վերջում էլ ասեցի շնորհակալ եմ, դե ես գնացի, վե՞րջ - երեք անգամ կռկռաց ասելով ´´այո´´ ու այդպես բաժանվեցինք։ Դրանք հարցեր էին, որ միայն ես պետք է որոշում կայացնեի ու որոնք փողոցում ինքս ինձ տալով գնում էի զգացի, որ ամեն հարցիս հետ այդ ագռավն կռկռում էր մտածեցի գուցե պատասխան եմ ստանում այդպես ու ստուգեցլուց հետո հասկացա, որ այդպես էլ կար։ Կոնկրետ հարցերն չեմ տա, դա շատ անձնական է բայց երբ ասում էի այսպես պետք է անե՞մ ես, պատասխանում էր ´´այո´´ երեք անգամ կռկռալով հետո նույն հարցն հակառակ էի տալիս ստուգելու համար ասելով այսպես չպե՞տք է անեմ պատասխանում էր  ´´ոչ´´ երկու անգամ կռկռալով։

----------

Srtik (19.01.2009)

----------


## ivy

> Օրիանկ ինչի՞ չմոտեցար: Չհասկացա էտ ուղղակի տեսի՞լք էր:


Տեսիլք չէր, իրական մարդ էր՝ ինքն էր, ուրիշների հետ նստած էր: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչի չմոտեցա, չեմ կարող բացատրել:

----------


## ivy

> *ivy* իրոք շատ հետաքրքիր դեպքեր ես պատմել... մահվան դեպքերի հետ կապվածներն հեշտ բացատրելի են. գործում է մտքի ուժն երբ ունեում է մահացողն և դա զգում այն մարդը ում մասին այդ պահին մտածել է այն աշխարհ անցնողն։


Ինձ թվում է՝ էդ դեպքերում ոչինչ էլ հեշտ բացատրելի չի: Տարնսպերսոնալ հոգեբանությունն էլ իր _հեշտ_ բացատրությունն է տալիս, բայց դե ամեն ինչ էդքան պարզ չի, որքան կարող է հնչել:

----------

Alphaone (26.05.2014)

----------


## ihusik

> Ինձ թվում է՝ էդ դեպքերում ոչինչ էլ հեշտ բացատրելի չի: Տարնսպերսոնալ հոգեբանությունն էլ իր _հեշտ_ բացատրությունն է տալիս, բայց դե ամեն ինչ էդքան պարզ չի, որքան կարող է հնչել:


Չգիտեմ, իմ համար համենայն դեպս շատ պարզ ու հստակա... երևի շատ բան չգիտեմ դրանիցա :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Չգիտեմ, իմ համար համենայն դեպս շատ պարզ ու հստակա... երևի շատ բան չգիտեմ դրանիցա


Էն էլ՝ շատ պարզ ու հստակ... հմմմ... երջանիկ մարդ ես:  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

ivy-ի պատմածները շատ հետաքրքիր էին։  :Smile: 

Ես էլ պատմեմ երազներիցս մեկը, որը, կարծում, եմ որոշ չափով համապատասխանում է թեմային։ Երևի մի 6-7 տարի առաջ եմ տեսել՝ ուսանողությանս տարիներին։
Երազումս քայլում եմ կիսամութ ու մռայլ ինչ–որ անծանոթ փողոցներով... Գնում եմ դասընկերուհիներիցս մեկի ծննդին... Անտանելի անհարմարավետության զգացողություն ունեմ, միայնակության ու ճնշվածության զգացողությունն ուղղակի սպանում է... Ճանապարհին էլ վերհիշում եմ դասարանցիներիս հետ ունեցած ոչ այնքան ջերմ հարաբերություններս, դասարանում օտար ու չհասկացված լինելու զգացողությունս, և գնալով ավելի ու ավելի եմ ճնշվում... Հետո հասնում եմ ինչ–որ տեղ, որն իբր դասընկերուհուս տունն է, ու, չգիտես ինչու, արդեն լուսավոր է, բայց էն անհարմարավետության ու անհանգստության զգացողությունն էլի ունեմ։ Մեկ էլ տեսնում եմ, որ այն կողմից գալիս է մեր դասարանի տղաներից մեկը... Ակամա շրջվում եմ, որ ինձ չտեսնի կամ գոնե չճանաչի... Ու անմիջապես սկսում եմ գիտակցել, որ ախր չեմ ուզում, որ այստեղ որևէ մեկն ինձ տեսնի... Բայց ինչու՞ եմ եկել... Ախր ո՞վ է ինձ հրավիրել... Ու՞մ եմ այստեղ ուզում տեսնել, ու՞մ եմ կարոտել, կամ թեկուզ ինձ ո՞վ է կարոտել... Սկսում եմ հասկանալ կտրած–անցածս ճանապարհի անիմաստությունը... Ու էդ պահին ինձ էնքան միայնակ ու անօգնական եմ զգում, որ հուսահատությունից արդեն քիչ է մնում լաց լինեմ... Մեկ էլ հանկարծ չգիտես որտեղից կողքիս է հայտնվում հարազատ եղբայրս՝ Արշակը։ Նրան տեսնելուն պես անմիջապես անասելի հանգստություն է իջնում վրաս։ Նա ձեռքս բռնում է ու պարզապես առաջարկում տուն գնալ։ Ես, արդեն թեթևացած ու հանգստացած, նրա հետ վերադառնում եմ այն նույն կիսամութ ու մռայլ ճանապարհով, որն արդեն այդքան տհաճ ու երկար չի թվում, որքան մինչև այդ...

Առավոտյան եղբայրս, որ էդ ժամանակ ինձ հետ նույն սենյակում էր քնում, հարցնում է. «Էս գիշեր ի՞նչ երազ էիր տեսնում»։ «Ինչու՞...»,– զարմացած հարցնում եմ ես ու նոր–նոր սկսում մտաբերել տեսածս երազը... «Ուղղակի մի պահ սկսեցիր ուժեղ տնքալ, ես էլ մտածեցի, որ երազիդ մեջ լավ չես ու որոշեցի մտքով մտնել երազիդ մեջ, որ քեզ օգնեմ...»։ Փաստորեն, իսկապես մտել էր...  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (17.01.2009), Alphaone (26.05.2014), CactuSoul (27.05.2014), Firegirl777 (26.05.2014), ihusik (17.01.2009), Norton (17.01.2009), Sambitbaba (19.12.2012), Terminator (17.01.2009), Ամմէ (16.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2014)

----------


## ihusik

Փաստորեն մանկուց եք էդպես դեմք եղել :Hands Up:   հավես էր :Smile: 
ներող թեմայից դուրս գրառման համար

----------


## Հայկօ

*Ուլուանա* Դե դա հեչ էլ պարամորմալ երևույթ չէ, այլ շատ նորմալ, բնական բան  :Smile: : Ես մի քանի անգամ փոքր քրոջս մտքով կանչել եմ, եկել է: Կամ՝ ջուր եմ ուզել, բերել է: Ընդ որում՝ հետո շատ զարմանում էր, երբ ասում էի՝ ինչու՞ եկար, բա ես քեզ կանչել ե՞մ  :Smile: : Ինքը հստակ «լսում» էր իմ կանչը (կողքի սենյակներից):

Կարևորը՝ լավ պատկերացնես, թե ինչ ես ուզում անել, մի քիչ էլ հասկանաս, թե ոնց:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Տարիներ առաջ Ջավախքում էինք, հյուր էինք գնացել, գիշերը պառկեցինք քնելու: Առավոտյան արթնացա կանացի ձայներից ու այնքան մոտիկից էին գալիս, թվում էր թե գլխիս վրա մի տաս հոգի հավաքվել են, ամաչեցի աչքերս բացեմ: Երբ ձայները հեռացան, աչքի տակով նայեցի , երեք աղջիկ էին, թափանցիկ սպիտակ շորերով, մազերը երկար, եթերային, ծիծաղում էին ու պարում :Shok: : Մահճակալից վեր թռա,  անհետացան բառից բուն իմաստով:Մամայիս պատմեցի, ասեց երևի երազ ես տեսել, իսկ տան տիկինը իհարկե ինձ չասեց, բայց հետո մամայիս պատմել էր, որ երբ իրենք այդ տունը գնել են, ամուսիններ են ապրել այդտեղ, որոնց  երեք աղջիկները //եռյակ//  լճում  նավով զբոսնելիս խեղդվել են ու նման բան նաև իր աղջիկն է փոքր ժամանակ տեսել   : :Shok:  Պատկերացնում ե՞ք... :Scare:

----------

CactuSoul (27.05.2014), Firegirl777 (26.05.2014)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Տարիներ առաջ Ջավախքում էինք, հյուր էինք գնացել, գիշերը պառկեցինք քնելու: Առավոտյան արթնացա կանացի ձայներից ու այնքան մոտիկից էին գալիս, թվում էր թե գլխիս վրա մի տաս հոգի հավաքվել են, ամաչեցի աչքերս բացեմ: Երբ ձայները հեռացան, աչքի տակով նայեցի , երեք աղջիկ էին, թափանցիկ սպիտակ շորերով, մազերը երկար, եթերային, ծիծաղում էին ու պարում: Մահճակալից վեր թռա,  անհետացան բառից բուն իմաստով:Մամայիս պատմեցի, ասեց երևի երազ ես տեսել, իսկ տան տիկինը իհարկե ինձ չասեց, բայց հետո մամայիս պատմել էր, որ երբ իրենք այդ տունը գնել են, ամուսիններ են ապրել այդտեղ, որոնց  երեք աղջիկները //եռյակ//  լճում  նավով զբոսնելիս խեղդվել են ու նման բան նաև իր աղջիկն է փոքր ժամանակ տեսել   : Պատկերացնում ե՞ք...


Լավ էլի սենց բաներ մի պատմեք  :LOL:  Ես սենց բաների չեմ հավատում: Ինչպես նաև էն, որ իբր մարդիկ մեռածների "հոգիներ են կանչում", եսիմինչեր են անում  :Nea:

----------

Jarre (18.01.2009), Ներսես_AM (17.01.2009)

----------


## impression

> մահվան դեպքերի հետ կապվածներն հեշտ բացատրելի են. գործում է մտքի ուժն երբ ունեում է մահացողն և դա զգում այն մարդը ում մասին այդ պահին մտածել է այն աշխարհ անցնողն։


հայ-հա՜յ, ստացվում ա, որ իմ ողջ բարեկամությունն ու հարևանությունը մեռնելուց խոսքները մեկ արած իմ մասին են մտածում  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (26.05.2014), Ariadna (17.12.2012), CactuSoul (27.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2014)

----------


## impression

Ինձ հետ պարանորմալ բաներ շատ  հաճախ են պատահում, գրեթե ամեն օր, կփորձեմ գրել մի քանիսը: Մի քիչ վախացնեմ  :Smile: 
Ուրեմն, մի օր դասից գնում եմ տուն, որ էնտեղից էլ բլոկնոտս վերցնեմ ու գնամ պարապմունքներիս: Ու երբ  արդեն հասնում  էի տուն, մտածեցի. "Ես էսօր պարապմունքի բայց ո՞նց եմ գնալու, պապիկը հենց նոր մահացավ...": Հասա տուն, ասացին, որ պապիկս մահացել է: 
Մի անգամ էլ, դրանից հինգ տարի առաջ, երբ եղբայրս բանակում  էր, քեռիս եկավ ու ասեց, որ եթե ուզում եմ նամակ գրել, շուտ գրեմ, որովհետև գնալու էր մոտը ու իմ նամակը կարող էր տանել: Եղբորս հետ շատ  մոտ էի ու իմ բազմաթիվ գաղտնիքներ գիտեր ինքը: Շատ էի կարոտել, լիքը խոսելու նյութ էր կուտակվել, բայց նամակը գրեցի շատ անկապ, մի բան ինձ ասում էր, որ էդ նամակը շատերն են կարդալու, բայց եղբորս  չի հասնելու: Նամակս ջրիկ-հիմար բան ստացվեց, ու ինձ միևնույն  էր՝ ով կկարդար: Այդ օրը ինքը բանակում հանկարծամահ եղավ: Թաղման օրը տեսա նամակս իր սենյակում՝ բացված: 
Այ  սենց բաներ...

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.01.2009), CactuSoul (27.05.2014), Norton (19.01.2009), Sambitbaba (19.12.2012), Srtik (19.01.2009), Terminator (18.01.2009), ԿԳԴ (18.01.2009), Ուլուանա (18.01.2009)

----------


## Ամմէ

Իսկ ես մի օր գիշերը արթնացա,որ ջուր խմեմ, հյուրասենյակով պետք է անցնեմ ,որ հասնեմ խոհանոց: Տեսնեմ հյուրասենյակի բազկաթոռին մեկը  նստած  ծխում է: Սկզբից մտածեցի պապաս ա , ձայն տվեցի շարունակում էր ծխել: Հետո վախեցա ,գոռացի ,լաց եղա, մամաենք լսեցին եկան ,լույսը վառեցին ու այդ երևույթը չքացավ:Ինձ համողել եմ ,որ  աչքիս ա երևացել, կամ էլ չգիտեմ , բայց շատ իրական  էր: :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (17.12.2012), Sambitbaba (19.12.2012), Արէա (16.12.2012), Ուլուանա (17.12.2012), Վոլտերա (30.05.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Մեր բաղնիքի լույսն ինքնիրան միանում ա: Ամեն անգամ գնում անջատում եմ, էլի միանում ա :Think:

----------

Արէա (16.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ հետ մի անգամ շատ տարօրինակ բան է եղել, որը մոռանալ չեմ կարող։
Նույն բանը իրար հետևից երկու անգամ է կատարվել. կյանքիս մի քանի վայրկյանը երկու անգամ եմ ապրել։
Քույրիկիս հետ սենյակում էի, ինքը մի անկյունում, ես՝ մյուս։ Մոտեցավ ինձ, բան հարցրեց։ Մեկ էլ՝ շըրխկ, դուբլ երկրորդ։ Քույրիկիս հետ սենյակում եմ, ինքը մի անկյունում, ես՝ մյուս։ Մոտեցավ ինձ, բան հարցրեց։
Սարսափելի ապրում էր։ Ուղեղս կախվել էր։
Երևի «ծրագրային խափանում» էր, թե ինչ, բայց անմիջապես ուղղեցին վերևներից։ Էլ էդպիսի բան չկրկնվեց։

----------

CactuSoul (27.05.2014), Firegirl777 (26.05.2014), Sambitbaba (26.05.2014), Արէա (26.05.2014), Վոլտերա (30.05.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Պատմեմ մի ուրիշ դեպք.
> Գիշեր էր, 90-ակաների անլույս գիշերներից մեկը: Քնից արդնացա ինչ որ ձայնից՝ կարծես ինչ որ մեկը գլխավերևումս թուխտ էր պատռում: Մութ էր անթափանց խավար, հոսանք ել չկար: Սկզբից ինձ թվաց թե երազում եմ: Ավելի սրեցի լսողությունս ձայնը կտրվեց.
> -Երազ է -մտածեցի ես և փորձեցի նորից քնել, բայց իզուր, մղձավանջը շարունակվեց՝ նորից ինչ որ մեկը…
> Ձայնը ինձանից 1 մետր էր հեռու. Պատկերացրեք ոչինչ չես տեսնում, բայց քթիտ տակ ինչ ոռ մեկը թուղտ ե պատռում: Արյունս կանգնեց երակներումս, սառը քրտինքը պատեց մարմինս: Որոշեցի ձայն տալ, և տվեցի…
> Պատասխան չեղավ…


Ժողովուրդ, պարանորմալ տակ պարանորմալ՝ արդեն քանի տարի կրկնվող երազ է ինչ-որ հին կելտական ամրոցի մասն, իբր էնտեղի ժառանգն եմ ու երազում ես չեմ, շեկ աչոն եմ, եկել եմ նախնիներիս ամրոց ու հանդերձյալ աշխարհից ինձ ինչ-որ ամրոցում սպանված թշնամիների ուրվականներ են հետապնդում: Հիմա զուգատիպությունը՝ ամեն անգամ երազը սկսվում է հենց պատռվող թղթի ձայնով, երազում երբ ուրվականներից ինչ-որ մեկը հետևում է ինձ, էլի ահավոր հաստակ քամուց քշվող թերթերի ու պատռվող թղթի ձայն է լսվում էն աստիճան, որ երազից հետո եթե մոտս թուղթ են պատռում, միանգամից վեր եմ թռչում...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինձ հետ մի անգամ շատ տարօրինակ բան է եղել, որը մոռանալ չեմ կարող։
> Նույն բանը իրար հետևից երկու անգամ է կատարվել. կյանքիս մի քանի վայրկյանը երկու անգամ եմ ապրել։
> Քույրիկիս հետ սենյակում էի, ինքը մի անկյունում, ես՝ մյուս։ Մոտեցավ ինձ, բան հարցրեց։ Մեկ էլ՝ շըրխկ, դուբլ երկրորդ։ Քույրիկիս հետ սենյակում եմ, ինքը մի անկյունում, ես՝ մյուս։ Մոտեցավ ինձ, բան հարցրեց։
> Սարսափելի ապրում էր։ Ուղեղս կախվել էր։
> Երևի «ծրագրային խափանում» էր, թե ինչ, բայց անմիջապես ուղղեցին վերևներից։ Էլ էդպիսի բան չկրկնվեց։


Համընկել են քո զուգահեռ իրականությունները:
Ընդ որում, Այվ ջան, բոլորովին կապ չունի, թե ինչ կարծիքի ես դու նրանց մասին: :Smile:

----------

ivy (26.05.2014), Վոլտերա (30.05.2014)

----------


## Պիրիտ

Մի բան էլ ես պատմեմ, իմ հետ շատ բաներ տեղի չեն ունեցել, հիմնականում հորինում եմ ու մարդկանց վախեցնում (ոչ մեկի չասեք  :LOL:  ) բայց էս մեկը իրոք եղելա: Իմ համար պառկած էի տեղիս մեջ, չեմ հիշում ցերեկ էր թե գիշեր, դեռ քնած չէի, մեկ էլ դիմացս սպիտակ շորով մի արարած հայտնվեց, երևի բարի էր ու աղջիկ, չգիտեմ, որովհետև շատ վախեցա /ես վախենում էն բաներից, որ չեմ հասկանում/ ու աչքերս պինդ փակեցի, որ ինձ տրամադրեմ ու տեսիլքս կորի: Իսկ նա համ չէր կորում, համ էլ ձեռքին պատառաքաղ ու աման կար, իրար էր խփում ու ծիծաղում: Մի 2-5 րոպեից ձայները կորան, բացեցի աչքերս էլ չկար  :Smile:  շատ ուրախ եմ, որ ինձ էլա գոնե մի անգամ բախտ ընձեռնվել շփվել անհասկանալիի հետ

----------

Ուլուանա (26.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ հետ մի անգամ շատ տարօրինակ բան է եղել, որը մոռանալ չեմ կարող։
> Նույն բանը իրար հետևից երկու անգամ է կատարվել. կյանքիս մի քանի վայրկյանը երկու անգամ եմ ապրել։
> Քույրիկիս հետ սենյակում էի, ինքը մի անկյունում, ես՝ մյուս։ Մոտեցավ ինձ, բան հարցրեց։ Մեկ էլ՝ շըրխկ, դուբլ երկրորդ։ Քույրիկիս հետ սենյակում եմ, ինքը մի անկյունում, ես՝ մյուս։ Մոտեցավ ինձ, բան հարցրեց։
> Սարսափելի ապրում էր։ Ուղեղս կախվել էր։
> Երևի «ծրագրային խափանում» էր, թե ինչ, բայց անմիջապես ուղղեցին վերևներից։ Էլ էդպիսի բան չկրկնվեց։


ի՞նչ հարցրեց…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վայ, էս թեմայում դեռ գրառում չունեմ  :Jpit: 
Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, ինչու՞ են սենց բաները նենց մարդկանց հետ կատարվում, որոնք հավատում են դրանց: Մի հատ պարանորմալ բան չտեսանք:

Բայց հա, իրիկունը տուն գնամ, մանկությունիցս մի երկու բան կպատմեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (26.05.2014), Շինարար (27.05.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

Իմ հետ շուտ շուտ կատարվում ա , երբ գիշերները նստում ու մտածում եմ դրանց մասին: :Xeloq:

----------


## Alphaone

> Վայ, էս թեմայում դեռ գրառում չունեմ 
> Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, ինչու՞ են սենց բաները նենց մարդկանց հետ կատարվում, որոնք հավատում են դրանց: Մի հատ պարանորմալ բան չտեսանք:
> 
> Բայց հա, իրիկունը տուն գնամ, մանկությունիցս մի երկու բան կպատմեմ


Բյուր, իմ հետ աննորմալ հաճախ են նման բաներ կատարվում... բայց մի պահ ես տեղով սկեպտիցիզմ ու աթեիզմ էի, բացարձակ ոչ մի բանի չէի հավատում, ամեն ինչ կասկածի տակ էի դնում, ինչը չի նշանակում, որ դադարում էին նման բաներ պատահել: Ընդհանրապես, իմ հետ օր չկա, մի պարա(ան)նորմալություն չպատահի...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի բան էլ ես պատմեմ, իմ հետ շատ բաներ տեղի չեն ունեցել, հիմնականում հորինում եմ ու մարդկանց վախեցնում (ոչ մեկի չասեք  ) բայց էս մեկը իրոք եղելա: Իմ համար պառկած էի տեղիս մեջ, չեմ հիշում ցերեկ էր թե գիշեր, դեռ քնած չէի, մեկ էլ դիմացս սպիտակ շորով մի արարած հայտնվեց, երևի բարի էր ու աղջիկ, չգիտեմ, որովհետև շատ վախեցա /ես վախենում էն բաներից, որ չեմ հասկանում/ ու աչքերս պինդ փակեցի, որ ինձ տրամադրեմ ու տեսիլքս կորի: Իսկ նա համ չէր կորում, համ էլ *ձեռքին պատառաքաղ ու աման կար, իրար էր խփում ու ծիծաղում*: Մի 2-5 րոպեից ձայները կորան, բացեցի աչքերս էլ չկար  շատ ուրախ եմ, որ ինձ էլա գոնե մի անգամ բախտ ընձեռնվել շփվել անհասկանալիի հետ


Աչքիս՝ ինքը եկել էր քեզ ուտելու, բայց որ տենց անհույս կերպով «անհասանելի» դարձար, փրկվեցիր  :Jpit: ։

----------


## ivy

> ի՞նչ հարցրեց…


Լրիվ կենցաղային ինչ-որ հարց էր։
Ստեղ հարցն էական չի։ 
Էականն էն էր, որ նույն տեսարանը երկու անգամ կրկնվեց։ Լրիվ նույնությամբ։
Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը սրան գիտական բացատրություն տա, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ։
Ուղեղի ֆունկցիոնալ խափանո՞ւմ։

----------


## ivy

> Համընկել են քո զուգահեռ իրականությունները:
> Ընդ որում, Այվ ջան, բոլորովին կապ չունի, թե ինչ կարծիքի ես դու նրանց մասին:


Սամ, դա ինչ է նշանակում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լրիվ կենցաղային ինչ-որ հարց էր։
> Ստեղ հարցն էական չի։ 
> Էականն էն էր, որ նույն տեսարանը երկու անգամ կրկնվեց։ Լրիվ նույնությամբ։
> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը սրան գիտական բացատրություն տա, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ։
> Ուղեղի ֆունկցիոնալ խափանո՞ւմ։


Ես սա  կբացատրեի նենց, ոնց որ փորձում են դեժավյուի երևույթը բացատրել: Այսինքն, մի անգամ դեպքը տեղի ունեցավ, բայց ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով ուղեղդ որոշեց մի հատ էլ պրոցես անել էդ իրավիճակը, երկրորդ անգամ տեսար: Ուղղակի ի տարբերություն դեժավյուի, առաջին պրոցեսինգի արդյունքը գիտակցություն չի մտնում, հետևաբար չես հասցնում ֆիքսել, որ տեսար, իսկ երկրորդ անգամ արդեն ֆիքսում ես, բայց քեզ թվում ա, թե ինչ-որ տեղ էլի ես տեսել:

----------

ivy (26.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լրիվ կենցաղային ինչ-որ հարց էր։
> Ստեղ հարցն էական չի։ 
> Էականն էն էր, որ նույն տեսարանը երկու անգամ կրկնվեց։ Լրիվ նույնությամբ։
> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը սրան գիտական բացատրություն տա, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ։
> Ուղեղի ֆունկցիոնալ խափանո՞ւմ։


հարցը կարևոր ա… որովհետև եթե ասում ես "նույնությամբ կրկնվել ա" ուրեմն հարցի բովանդակությունն էլ ա նույնը լինելու որպեսզի ասես "նույնությամբ կրկնվել ա", չէ՞… 

Բյուրը կարա տա, բայց ես կարամ ընդամենը ենթադրեմ որ մարդու ուղեղեը երբեմն գործողություններից առաջ ա ընկնում ու լրացնում ա մախկին զգացողություններով կամ էլ կառուցում ա հիմնված նախկին նույնատիպ զգացողության վրա… 

…տո ես շատ գիտեմ… վախացրիր…

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, ինքը a կետից գալիս է b կետ ու հարցնում.
-Ջեսիկն էսօր դուրս գնացել ա՞։
Հաջորդ ակնթարթին ինքը նույն կերպ a կետից գալիս է b կետ ու հարցնում.
-Ջեսիկն էսօր դուրս գնացել ա՞։

Ջեսիկը քուրիկիս շունն է։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ինքը a կետից գալիս է b կետ ու հարցնում.
> -Ջեսիկն էսօր դուրս գնացել ա՞։
> Հաջորդ *ակնթարթին* ինքը նույն կերպ a կետից գալիս է b կետ ու հարցնում.
> -Ջեսիկն էսօր դուրս գնացել ա՞։
> 
> Ջեսիկը քուրիկիս շունն է։


I'll stick with Byur explanation… լավ ա ասել… կամ էլ Սամի ասած դա քո զուգահեռ իրականությունն ա…

----------

ivy (26.05.2014), Sambitbaba (26.05.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մեկը ես պարանորմալ երևույթներին չեմ հավատում, բայց էս վերջերս դեժավուները գնալով ավելի պատկերավոր են դառնում: Ասենք պահի տակ ժամանակը կարծես կանգ առնի ու ուղեղումս մի ամբողջ դրվագ է գծագրվում, թե հիմա ով ինչ է ասելու ու անելու ու հետո ամեն ինչ սկսում է արագանալ ու ինչ որ մտքումս եղել է, նույնությամբ կրկնվում է:

----------

ivy (26.05.2014), Աթեիստ (26.05.2014), Մ Մ (29.05.2014)

----------


## insider

> Լրիվ կենցաղային ինչ-որ հարց էր։
> Ստեղ հարցն էական չի։ 
> Էականն էն էր, որ նույն տեսարանը երկու անգամ կրկնվեց։ Լրիվ նույնությամբ։
> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը սրան գիտական բացատրություն տա, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ։
> Ուղեղի ֆունկցիոնալ խափանո՞ւմ։


Մի գուցե ինչ-որ յուրահատուկ դեժավյու է կամ դրա մի տեսակ, որ դրանցից ինչ որ մի անգամը, դա թվացյալ է եղել…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, դա ինչ է նշանակում։


Այվ ջան, իմ բացատրությունները, ցավոք, ան-գիտական են…
Երևի թե տրամաբանական և այլ ֆիլտրերի միջով չանցնեն... :Sad:

----------


## Norton

Ժող․ հետաքրքիրա, մարդ կա, որ կարծումա որ հոգիա տեսել կամ տեսնումա՞, հնարավորա դա բացատրել գիտականորեն՝ ասենք որպես հոգեկան խանգարում կամ սեփական վառ պատկերացման արդյունք։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես 9-րդ դասարանում հոգի եմ կանչել, բանակում էլ մասնակցել եմ սեանսների։ 
Առաջին դեպքում նոր մահացած պապուս հոգու հետ եմ «զրուցել», իսկ բանակում՝ հագի կանչողները անկապ հարցեր էին տալիս, էդքան հետաքրքիր չէր։

Մեկ էլ բանակում КПП-ի տղերքից մեկը բաներ էր պատմում, որ լրից տեղավորվում էին էդ օրերին կարդացածս աստրալ ճանապարհորդությունների մասին ստացածս պատկերացումների մեջ։ Պատմողը չգիտեր, դա ինչ ա ու ոնց ա կոչվում։


Մեկ էլ մի դեպք ա լավ տպավորվել, դպրոցական տարիքում գիշերը երկնքում մի ուղղությամբ թռչող լույս տեսա (եղբայրս կողքս), մեկ էլ շատ կտրուկ ուղղությունը փոխեց (մոտ 150 աստիճան) ու գնաց այդ ուղղությամբ։ Իմ պատկերացրած ոչ մի թռչող օբյեկտ տենց կտրուկ չէր կարա ուղղությունը փոխեր, սուր անկյուն նկարեց, գնաց։

----------

Alphaone (27.05.2014), Jarre (27.05.2014), Ուլուանա (27.05.2014), Վահե-91 (27.05.2014)

----------


## erexa

Այո կա, այս վերջերս շատ հոգիներ եմ տեսել, Մարիամի հոգին էլ եմ տեսել: Որպեսզի կասկածներ չլինեն թե ինձ թվացել ա կամ աչքիս ա երևացել ասեմ, որ բացի ինձանից մի քանի ծանոթներ էլ են տեսել: Նույն տեղում և նույն ժամանակ:

----------


## Alphaone

2001թ. դեկտեմբերի 6-ն էր, ընկերուհուս տարեդարձն էր, մոտ 11-ին ուղեցկեցին տուն: Ճանապարհին մեր տան գլխավերևում (այդ ժամանակ վարձով բազմաբնակարանում էինք ապրում) վառ, անշարժ կետ տեսանք, որ ոչ մի կերպ աստղ չէր կարող լինել՝ չափից դատելով: Սկսեցի իմ այլմոլորակայինությունները, կատակեցինք, հետո որոշեցի նկարել: Հեռախոսիս էկրանին ոչինչ չերևաց: Հեռախոսը տանում էի մի կողմ, կետը կար, փորձում էի նկարել՝ դատարկություն:
- Արա, չի ստացվում էլի նկարել, - դիմացից քայլող անծանոթ տղաներից մեկն ասաց մյուսին:
Ավելի մոտեցանք, հերթով էլի մարդկանց ուշադրություն սկսեց գրավել, մաքսիմում 5-7 հոգի էինք այդ պահին փողոցում:
Հանկարծ կետը կտրուկ բարձրացավ, մի քանի վայրկյան աննորմալ արագությամբ շարժվեց հորիզոնական, ապա էլի ուղղահայաց թռիչք՝ մինչև տեսադաշտից անհետանալը:
Մյուս վկաներին չգիտեմ, բայց հետիս երկու ընկերուհիները մինչև հիմա կատակում են, թե ձերոնք եկել էին քո հետևից, տեսան մենակ չես, գնացին  :LOL:

----------

Vardik! (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (27.05.2014), Վահե-91 (27.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Շատ տարիներ առաջ մամայիս հետ էսպիսի մի դեպք է պատահել։ Մամաս քնած է գիշերը, մեկ էլ պապաս իրեն արթնացնում է։ Արթնանալով՝ տեսնում է պապայիս՝ վերարկուով դիմացը կանգնած։ Պապաս ասում է. «Էս գիշեր պիտի ինձ հետ գաս»։ Մամաս անհանգստանում է, բայց մտածում է՝ երևի ինչ–որ լուրջ, կարևոր բան կա, որ էս գիշերվա կեսին կանչում է, ու մտածում է, որ ճանապարհին կհարցնի՝ ինչն ինչոց է։ Պապաս ձեռքը մեկնում է, մամաս բռնում է ու տեսնում, որ պապայիս ձեռքը չի, այլ մի տեսակ փուչիկի պես փափուկ ու փուչ, ոչ մարդկային ինչ–որ բան... Տեղում քարանում է, հետո նայում է կողքը ու տեսնում, որ պապաս իր կողքին քնած է անկողնում... Սարսափից  սկսում է աղոթել, մինչև էդ «մարդն» անհետանում է։
Մամաս համոզված է, որ սա լրիվ իրական է եղել, ոչ երազ, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ տեսիլք։ 

Էս պատմությունը լսելուց հետո ես բազմաթիվ գիշերներ վախից չեմ կարողացել քնել։ Որ օրը հանկարծ հիշեի դրա մասին, հատկապես եթե գիշերվան մոտ ժամի էի հիշում, ուրեմն կորած էի. սարսափը պատում էր, մինչև քնում էի, կես մարդ էի դառնում։ Հուսով եմ՝ էս գիշեր նորմալ կքնեմ։

----------

Alphaone (27.05.2014), CactuSoul (27.05.2014), erexa (28.05.2014), Firegirl777 (27.05.2014), ivy (27.05.2014), Norton (27.05.2014), Rammstein (28.05.2014), Sambitbaba (27.05.2014), Աբելյան (27.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (27.05.2014), Վահե-91 (27.05.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Անուկի պատմությունն ինձ մոտ աղջիկներից մեկի պատմածը հիշեցրեց: Եղբոր մահից հետո անընդհատ կրկնում էր, որ ինքը պետք է մեռներ, ոչ թե եղբայրը: 
Գիշերը մահացած տատիկը կանչում է, թե պիտի ինձ հետ գաս: Աղջիկը վախեցած ասում է, որ չի ուզում գալ, եղբայրն էլ միջամտում է, թե թող ինքը մնա, ես կգամ: Առավոտյան մինչև աղջիկը կարթնանար, եղբայրն ավտովթարից մահանում է  :Sad:

----------

Sambitbaba (27.05.2014), Աթեիստ (27.05.2014), Ուլուանա (27.05.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինձ հետ շատ են «պարանորմալ» դեպքեր պատահում, բայց մի տեսակ էնքան բնական եմ դրանց վերաբերվում, որ նույնիսկ մոռանում եմ։ Լինում են ու անցնում-գնում։
Երևի ամենաաննորմալ դեպքը, որ մնաց հիշողությանս մեջ, վերջերս՝ Բյուրին ճանապարհելու օրվանից (ավելի ճիշտ՝ գիշերվանից) հետո պայուսակումս հայտնաբերած անծանոթ ծամոններն էին  ::}:  Ոչ մի կերպ բացատրություն չեմ գտնում։

Երբեմն ինձ անտեսանելի եմ զգում։ Այսինքն ես չեմ ինձ էդպիսին զգում, պարզապես մարդկանց վերաբերմունքն է էդ մտքին դրդում։ Ասենք՝ քայլում եմ, մարդիկ վրաս չեն նայում, կամ նայելիս ինձ չեն նայում, այլ միջովս՝ ավելի հեռուն, կամ ծանոթ մարդ եմ տեսնում դեմ-դիմացս, բարևում եմ, ինքն ինձ չի նկատում, կամ կանգառում մի ակնառու տեղում կանգնած երթուղային եմ կանգնացնում ու չի կանգնում, ու էդպիսի օրերին, սովորաբար, դա մի անգամից ավել է լինում (մի անգամով չէի համարի, թե ինձ չեն տեսնում, կմտածեի, թե վարորդն անուշադիր էր, չնկատեց)։ Էս դեպքերն առաջ ավելի հաճախ էին, հիմա հազվադեպ են պատահում։

Եղբորս աղջիկը երբ ծնվում էր, զգում էի, ու մտածում էի՝ ինչ կլինի, թող մի քիչ ձգի, որ օրը փոխվի, մայիսի 1-ին ծնվի, ոչ թե ապրիլի 30-ին։ Էդ մտքերով քնեցի, մեկ էլ գիշերվա մի ժամի մաման արթնացրեց, աչքալուսանք տվեց, ու իմ առաջի միտքն էդ ժամանակ էն էր, որ ինչ լավ ա՝ արդեն մայիսի 1-ն ա )) Առավոտյան նոր ջոկեցի, որ իրենք հակառակ կիսագնդում են, ու ապրիլի 30 ա դեռ իրենց մոտ  :LOL: 

Փոքր ժամանակ հոգի էլ եմ կանչել մի քանի անգամ։ Սաղ հեչ, բայց վերջին անգամվա  մասին պատմեմ, երբ արդեն բավականին մեծ էի, երևի մի 7-8-րդ դասարան կլինեի, ինձ հասակակից մորաքրոջս աղջկա հետ, տատիկենց տանը։ Գիշերով որոշեցինք հոգի կանչել։ Դե ընդհանրապես 3 հոգի ա պետք դրա համար, համենայն դեպս նախորդ անգամները էդպես էինք միշտ կանչել։ Ու հիմա, որ երկուսով էինք, մտածում էի, թե չի ստացվի։ Բայց ստացվեց։ Եսիմինչ թինեյջերական հարցեր էինք տալիս, արդեն չեմ էլ հիշում, հոգին էլ պատասխանում էր։ Ինձ թվում էր, թե մորաքրոջս աղջիկն ա մատով բրդում ափսեն։ Իրեն հարցրի, ասաց՝ «չէ, ես չեմ, ինձ էլ թվում էր, թե դու ես բրդում :LOL: »։ Ես մի փոքր բարձրացրի մատս, ինքն էլ բարձրացրեց, իսկ ափսեն շարունակում էր շարժվել․․․

Զարմանալին ինձ համար ինչն ա՝ որ ինձ էս ամենը չի զարմացնում։ Մի տեսակ ընդունում եմ, որ էդ նորմալ ա, ու վերջ։ Ոչ բացատրություններ եմ փնտրում, ոչ բան։
Թե չէ իրոք շատ են լինում էդ տեսակ դեպքեր, ուղղակի որ չեմ զարմանում, կարևորություն չեմ տալիս, մոռացվում-գնում են։

----------

Alphaone (27.05.2014), Sambitbaba (27.05.2014), Աթեիստ (27.05.2014), Ուլուանա (27.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եղբորս աղջիկը երբ ծնվում էր, զգում էի, ու մտածում էի՝ ինչ կլինի, թող մի քիչ ձգի, որ օրը փոխվի, մայիսի 1-ին ծնվի, ոչ թե ապրիլի 30-ին։ Էդ մտքերով քնեցի, մեկ էլ գիշերվա մի ժամի մաման արթնացրեց, աչքալուսանք տվեց, ու իմ առաջի միտքն էդ ժամանակ էն էր, որ ինչ լավ ա՝ արդեն մայիսի 1-ն ա )) Առավոտյան նոր ջոկեցի, որ իրենք հակառակ կիսագնդում են, ու ապրիլի 30 ա դեռ իրենց մոտ


Ան, էս հատվածի պարանորմալը ո՞րն էր։ Լավ չհասկացա...

----------

Alphaone (27.05.2014), Sambitbaba (27.05.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ան, էս հատվածի պարանորմալը ո՞րն էր։ Լավ չհասկացա...


ես էլ էի ուզում հարցնել, ինչպես միշտ, ուշացա  :LOL:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ան, էս հատվածի պարանորմալը ո՞րն էր։ Լավ չհասկացա...


Եսի՞մ, էն որ ասում էիք հեռավորության վրա զգալ, բան, էդ սերիայից, էլի։ Ինձ որ մնա՝ հեչ էլ պարանորմալ չի։ Ասեմ ավելին՝ կարող ես խմբագրել գրառումս  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (27.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եսի՞մ, էն որ ասում էիք հեռավորության վրա զգալ, բան, էդ սերիայից, էլի։ Ինձ որ մնա՝ հեչ էլ պարանորմալ չի։ Ասեմ ավելին՝ կարող ես խմբագրել գրառումս


Հա՜, լավ, նոր հասկացա  :Jpit: ։ Սկզբում չէի հասկացել, որ դու չգիտեիր, որ արդեն ծնվում ա, այսինքն՝ քեզ ոչ ոք չէր ասել, ուղղակի դու էիր զգում քեզ ու քեզ  :Jpit: ։

----------


## CactuSoul

Իմիջիայլոց, անկեղծ ասած, հույսեր եմ փայփայում, որ Բյուրը կօգնի էն ծամոնների պահը հասկանալ։ Կարող ա տեսած լինի, թե ով ա դրել պայուսակիս մեջ, ո՞վ գիտի  :Blush:

----------

Jarre (27.05.2014)

----------


## BOBO

> 2001թ. դեկտեմբերի 6-ն էր, ընկերուհուս տարեդարձն էր, մոտ 11-ին ուղեցկեցին տուն: Ճանապարհին մեր տան գլխավերևում (այդ ժամանակ վարձով բազմաբնակարանում էինք ապրում) վառ, անշարժ կետ տեսանք, որ ոչ մի կերպ աստղ չէր կարող լինել՝ չափից դատելով: Սկսեցի իմ այլմոլորակայինությունները, կատակեցինք, հետո որոշեցի նկարել: Հեռախոսիս էկրանին ոչինչ չերևաց: Հեռախոսը տանում էի մի կողմ, կետը կար, փորձում էի նկարել՝ դատարկություն:
> - Արա, չի ստացվում էլի նկարել, - դիմացից քայլող անծանոթ տղաներից մեկն ասաց մյուսին:
> Ավելի մոտեցանք, հերթով էլի մարդկանց ուշադրություն սկսեց գրավել, մաքսիմում 5-7 հոգի էինք այդ պահին փողոցում:
> Հանկարծ կետը կտրուկ բարձրացավ, մի քանի վայրկյան աննորմալ արագությամբ շարժվեց հորիզոնական, ապա էլի ուղղահայաց թռիչք՝ մինչև տեսադաշտից անհետանալը:
> Մյուս վկաներին չգիտեմ, բայց հետիս երկու ընկերուհիները մինչև հիմա կատակում են, թե ձերոնք եկել էին քո հետևից, տեսան մենակ չես, գնացին


խի 2001 թվին հեռախոսների վրա կամեռա էլ կար?

----------

Sambitbaba (27.05.2014), Tiger29 (27.05.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> խի 2001 թվին հեռախոսների վրա կամեռա էլ կար?


ա՜, 4-ի փոխարեն  ա գրվել, սորրի  :LOL:

----------

BOBO (27.05.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երբեմն բաներ են լինում, որ հաստատ գիտեմ՝ ոնց ա լինելու, էն դեպքում, երբ գիտակցաբար մի քանի տարբերակ կա, ու իմ իմացած տարբերակը ոչ մի բանով առավել չի, ավելի հավանական չի մյուսներից։ Բայց տենց դեպքերում էնքան հստակ ա իմ իմացությունը, որ պատկերացնում եմ՝ եթե հանկարծ ուրիշ սցենար իրականանա, աշխարհը կկործանվի բառի բուն իմաստով, գոնե ինձ համար։ Ու միշտ բարեհաջող ավարտ ա լինում, այսինքն իմ իմացածն ա լինում։ Ու չնայած դրան՝ ամեն անգամ գիտակցությունս էլի զարմանում ա, թե ոնց ա դա հնարավոր, ոնց կարելի ա հավատալ մի բանի, որն ինքը չի վավերացրել  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (27.05.2014), Sambitbaba (27.05.2014), Ուլուանա (27.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմիջիայլոց, անկեղծ ասած, հույսեր եմ փայփայում, որ Բյուրը կօգնի էն ծամոնների պահը հասկանալ։ Կարող ա տեսած լինի, թե ով ա դրել պայուսակիս մեջ, ո՞վ գիտի


Հա, էկել եմ օգնելու  :Jpit:  Ավելի շուտ, ժողովրդի դատին հանձնեմ իրավիճակը, թող իրանք որոշեն ինչքանով ա պարանորմալ  :Jpit: 
Էդ օրը ես ու Անին երևի առավոտը հինգի կողմերն ենք տուն գնացել: Իսկ ի՞նչ էինք անում մինչև էդ: Զվռնում էինք զանազան փաբերով: Ի՞նչ էինք անում փաբերում: Բնականաբար, խմում էինք: Շաբաթ երեկո էր, այսինքն՝ փաբերում ով ասես չկար, ու էդ ով ասեսներն անխիղճ կերպով խմում էին: Դե մի հատ պատկերացրեք. փաբ, մեջը լիքը խմած մարդ: Է՛լ սեփական պայուսակ շփոթել, է՛լ մեկի գլխին չար կատակ խաղալ, է՛լ աղջիկ կպցնելու անհաջող փորձ: Մի խոսքով, լավ ա, որ դեռ մի բան էլ որևէ բան չի կորել  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (27.05.2014), Sambitbaba (27.05.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Մի խոսքով, լավ ա, որ դեռ մի բան էլ որևէ բան չի կորել


Այ ինձ էդ ա հուզում, որ բացարձակապես ոչինչ չի պակասել, ու ավելացել են լավաշ ծամոններ, առանց տուփի  :LOL:  Ու իմ հիշելով մենակ մի պահ ա եղել, որ պայուսակս ինձնից հեռու էր, էն էլ էդ ժամանակ Uptown-ում էինք ու արդեն մենք-մերոնցով։ Եսի՞մ  :Dntknw: 
Լավ, թեմայից չշեղվենք։

----------

Sambitbaba (27.05.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Թեման ինձնով եմ անելու, էնքան պատմելու բան կա, որ չգիտեմ ինչից սկսեմ, ինչև թողնեմ:  :LOL: 
Ուսանող էի, արդեն չեմ էլ հիշում որ կուրս: Կուրսիս տղայի հետ կանգնած դասխոսներից էինք բամբասում, հանկարծ զգացի, որ աննորմալ կերպով նյարդերիս վրա ազդում է, որ ինքը կանգնած է հատկապես էնտեղ, ուր կանգնած է: Խնդրեցի տեղը փոխի:
- Լավ էլի դու էլ:
- Քեզ ի՞նչ կլինի, որ մի մետր էն կողմ կանգնես:
- Գժվա՞ր, իմ համար կանգնած եմ:
Բառացի դիալոգը չեմ հիշում, բայց մոտավոր էս էր: Ու այդ ժամանակ արդեն տագնապախառը, խուճապահար մի զգացողությամբ ուղղակի թևից բռնեցի, մի կողմ քաշեցի: Ի դեպ, ինչ-որ մեկի թևից քաշելն ինձ համար աննորմալ ու անհավանական արարք էր, փոքր ժամանակներից ես ահավոր խուսափել եմ ամեն տեակ հպումներից ընդհուպ մինչև անգամ ընկերական ձեռքսեղմում: Բայց էդ օրը թույլ տվեցի ինձ համար անհավանական մի արարաք: Մի քանի վայրկյան էլ չէր անցել, ինչ կուրսեցիս տեղը փոխեց: Թե ես իմ արածից, թե ինքն իմ արածից դեռ ուշքի չէինք եկել, երբ տանիքից անհավանական չափսերի սառցակտորը պոկվեց ուղիղ իր կանգնած տեղն ընկավ:
Հետո արդեն չէի կարողանում ապացուցել, որ ես չեմ տեսել, թե ինչես է սառցաբեկորը պոկվում, կուրսեցիս էլ ինձ բնականաբար որակեց շիզիկ, ով տեսել է, որ իր կյանքին վտանգ է սպառնում ու փոխանակ գոռա՝ սառույցը, դրել, համոզում է, որ կանգնած տեղը փոխի:
Մինչև էսօր չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչից ելնելով էի էդպես հիվանդագին ցանկանում, որ ուրիշ տեղ կանգնի:

----------

CactuSoul (28.05.2014), Enna Adoly (27.05.2014), Rammstein (28.05.2014), Sambitbaba (28.05.2014), Աթեիստ (27.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2014), Ուլուանա (27.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Թեման ինձնով եմ անելու, էնքան պատմելու բան կա, որ չգիտեմ ինչից սկսեմ, ինչև թողնեմ:


Դու բոլորը հերթով գրի անպայման, շատ հետաքրքիր ա։

----------

Alphaone (27.05.2014), Աթեիստ (27.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թեման ինձնով եմ անելու, էնքան պատմելու բան կա, որ չգիտեմ ինչից սկսեմ, ինչև թողնեմ: 
> Ուսանող էի, արդեն չեմ էլ հիշում որ կուրս: Կուրսիս տղայի հետ կանգնած դասխոսներից էինք բամբասում, հանկարծ զգացի, որ աննորմալ կերպով նյարդերիս վրա ազդում է, որ ինքը կանգնած է հատկապես էնտեղ, ուր կանգնած է: Խնդրեցի տեղը փոխի:
> - Լավ էլի դու էլ:
> - Քեզ ի՞նչ կլինի, որ մի մետր էն կողմ կանգնես:
> - Գժվա՞ր, իմ համար կանգնած եմ:
> Բառացի դիալոգը չեմ հիշում, բայց մոտավոր էս էր: Ու այդ ժամանակ արդեն տագնապախառը, խուճապահար մի զգացողությամբ ուղղակի թևից բռնեցի, մի կողմ քաշեցի: Ի դեպ, ինչ-որ մեկի թևից քաշելն ինձ համար աննորմալ ու անհավանական արարք էր, փոքր ժամանակներից ես ահավոր խուսափել եմ ամեն տեակ հպումներից ընդհուպ մինչև անգամ ընկերական ձեռքսեղմում: Բայց էդ օրը թույլ տվեցի ինձ համար անհավանական մի արարաք: Մի քանի վայրկյան էլ չէր անցել, ինչ կուրսեցիս տեղը փոխեց: Թե ես իմ արածից, թե ինքն իմ արածից դեռ ուշքի չէինք եկել, երբ տանիքից անհավանական չափսերի սառցակտորը պոկվեց ուղիղ իր կանգնած տեղն ընկավ:
> Հետո արդեն չէի կարողանում ապացուցել, որ ես չեմ տեսել, թե ինչես է սառցաբեկորը պոկվում, կուրսեցիս էլ ինձ բնականաբար որակեց շիզիկ, ով տեսել է, որ իր կյանքին վտանգ է սպառնում ու փոխանակ գոռա՝ սառույցը, դրել, համոզում է, որ կանգնած տեղը փոխի:
> Մինչև էսօր չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչից ելնելով էի էդպես հիվանդագին ցանկանում, որ ուրիշ տեղ կանգնի:


Ալֆուշ, շատ պարզ բացատրություն ունի սա: Դու տեսել ես սառցաբեկորը, բայց չես հասցրել գիտակցականում ֆիքսել դրա մասին, մենակ հուզականում ոլորտում ես ֆիքսել, դրա համար էլ հուզական ռեակցիա ես տվել, ոչ թե գիտակցական:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ալֆուշ, շատ պարզ բացատրություն ունի սա: Դու տեսել ես սառցաբեկորը, բայց չես հասցրել գիտակցականում ֆիքսել դրա մասին, մենակ հուզականում ոլորտում ես ֆիքսել, դրա համար էլ հուզական ռեակցիա ես տվել, ոչ թե գիտակցական:


Լավ, էլի, Բյուր։ Ուզում ես ասել, որ բացառվա՞ծ ա, որ տեսած չլինի։  :Huh: ։ Ախր բազմաթիվ տենց դեպքեր կան։ Հա, բան չունեմ ասելու, քո ասածն էլ ա հնարավոր, բայց հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ տենց եղած լինի։

----------

Sambitbaba (28.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, նմանատիպ մի ուրիշ դեպք էլի մամայիս կյանքից։ Երիտասարդ տարիներին մամաս մեկի տանը հավաքույթի է լինում. ինքն ու մի աղջիկ նստած են լինում պատի տակ, որին կից պատի մյուս ծայրին, այսինքն՝ մոտ երկու մետր հեռավորության վրա, պատին կպցրած մոմակալ կա։ Մամաս պահի տակ մտածում է, որ հիմա էս աղջիկը վեր կկենա, կգնա էն կողմ, կդիպչի էդ մոմակալին, մոմակալը կընկնի ու կկոտրվի։ Էդ զգացողությունն էնքան ուժեղ է լինում, որ մտածում է՝ ասի էդ աղջկան, որ զգույշ լինի, բայց դե անհարմար է զգում, ձայն չի հանում։ Աղջիկը վեր է կենում, գնում, դիպչում մոմակալին, մոմակալն ընկնում ու կոտրվում է՝ ճիշտ և ճիշտ մամայիս մտածածի պես։

----------

Alphaone (28.05.2014), CactuSoul (28.05.2014), Sambitbaba (28.05.2014), Աթեիստ (28.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ, մի բան էլ ես պատմեմ: 

Ուրեմն տասնվեց տարեկան էի, նոր էի ընդունելության քննություններս վերջացրել: Շոգ ամառ էր, պատուհանը բաց էի քնում: Մի գիշեր էդպես արթնացել եմ, պատուհանից կախվել ու ծառի վրա ինչ-որ բան ցույց տալով ասել եմ՝ խփի դրան: Մեր ներքևում վարձով ապրող աղջիկները քնած չէին, բակում նստած էին, լսել էին ասածներս: Ես էլ իմ ձայնից արթնացել էի (էդ պահը հիշում եմ): Հետո գնացի մի ուրիշ սենյակ, էնտեղ պառկեցի: Մի քանի րոպե հետո գոռոցս են լսել: Իմ գոռոցից ես ևս մեկ անգամ արթնացա: 

Տենց հետաքրքիր բաներ: Մերոնք դա բացատրում էին նրանով, որ ընդունելության քննությունները ծանր սթրես էին, արդյունքում տենց բան էր էղել: Իսկ ներքևում ապրող աղջիկներն ասում էին, որ մեր տանը հոգի ա ապրում ու որ ես էդ հոգին եմ տեսել, որ ասել եմ՝ խփի դրան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ալֆուշ, շատ պարզ բացատրություն ունի սա: Դու տեսել ես սառցաբեկորը, բայց չես հասցրել գիտակցականում ֆիքսել դրա մասին, մենակ հուզականում ոլորտում ես ֆիքսել, դրա համար էլ հուզական ռեակցիա ես տվել, ոչ թե գիտակցական:


էէէէ Բյուր, եկել ես էս թեման քաքմեջ անե՞ս… քո բացատրություններով… թե դու ի՞նչ կվալիֆիկացիա ունես որ… ամեն ինչ փչացնելու համար մի հատ ես… չես տենու՞մ աղջիկը էքստռասենս ա… չես հասկանու՞մ որ սրանք բացատրություններ չունեն… "վերևից" ա… ինչ որ գերբնական էներգիա ճառագայթում որ ամեն մարդ չի զգում… 

ի՜նչ անհետաքրքիր մարդ ես դու…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ, էլի, Բյուր։ Ուզում ես ասել, որ բացառվա՞ծ ա, որ տեսած չլինի։ ։ Ախր բազմաթիվ տենց դեպքեր կան։ Հա, բան չունեմ ասելու, քո ասածն էլ ա հնարավոր, բայց հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ տենց եղած լինի։


Հա, ախր դա էնքան պրիմիտիվ բան ա ու էնքան գիտականորեն ապացուցված, որ պարզ բացատրությունը թողած չարժե սարուձոր ընկնել:

----------

Alphaone (28.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էէէէ Բյուր, եկել ես էս թեման քաքմեջ անե՞ս… քո բացատրություններով… թե դու ի՞նչ կվալիֆիկացիա ունես որ… ամեն ինչ փչացնելու համար մի հատ ես… չես տենու՞մ աղջիկը էքստռասենս ա… չես հասկանու՞մ որ սրանք բացատրություններ չունեն… "վերևից" ա… ինչ որ գերբնական էներգիա ճառագայթում որ ամեն մարդ չի զգում… 
> 
> ի՜նչ անհետաքրքիր մարդ ես դու…


Հա էլի Մեֆ, իսկականից, մարդը Մարսից էկել, էքստրասենսություն ա անում, ես էլ էշ-էշ դուրս եմ տալիս:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> էէէէ Բյուր, եկել ես էս թեման քաքմեջ անե՞ս… քո բացատրություններով… թե դու ի՞նչ կվալիֆիկացիա ունես որ… ամեն ինչ փչացնելու համար մի հատ ես… չես տենու՞մ աղջիկը էքստռասենս ա… չես հասկանու՞մ որ սրանք բացատրություններ չունեն… "վերևից" ա… ինչ որ գերբնական էներգիա ճառագայթում որ ամեն մարդ չի զգում… 
> 
> ի՜նչ անհետաքրքիր մարդ ես դու…


Ո՞վ ասեց՝ բացատրություններ չունեն։ Ամեն ինչն էլ բացատրություն ունի, ուղղակի ամեն ինչի բացատրությունը չի, որ գիտենք, ինչ էլ որ գիտենք, ոչ միշտ ա ճիշտ կամ ոչ բոլոր դեպքերի համար ա կիրառելի։ Հեգնելու կարիք էլ չկա, Մեֆ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

դե հիմա սրան բացատրություն տուր… 

ուրեմն գիշերով քշում եմ, մեկ էլ զգում եմ որ ավտոս հանգեց… դուրս եմ գալիս որ տեսնեմ ինչ ա եղել, մեկ էլ հետևից մեկն ասում ա "Մեֆ"… ինձ մեֆ մենակ ակումբում են ասում… շուռ գամ տեսնեմ մարդ չկա… ասի եևի ականջիս եկավ ու գնում եմ կապոտը բացեմ… մեկ էլ "Մե՛ֆ"… բանի տեղ չեմ դնում, բայց քանի գնում ավելի պարզ ա ասում "ՄԵ՛Ֆ" …

շուռ եկա, էլի մարդ չկա, բայց էս անգամ որ հետ գործիս գնացի որ կապոտը բացեմ, տեսնեմ դիմացս մութ/սև մի հատ հետք ա որ հետևում բան չի երևում ու ոնց որ դոշիցս բռնի ու քաշի… հետևիցս էլի "Մե՛ֆ…" բայց չեմ կարում ֆռամ ու զգում եմ որ մեկը ձեռիցս ոնց որ քաշի ու նենց ուժեղ որ եղունգները մտնում ա ձևիս մեջ… 

էս վիճակով երևի մի տենց 1 րոպեի չափ մնացի ու ամեն ինչ թողեց… շվարած կանգնեցի, բան չհասկացա… 

ավտոս խոդ տվի, միացավ… հուֆ… ասի ու գնացի… փախա…

հ.գ. տուն քշելուց նկատեցի որ բազկիս վրա եղունգի հետքեր էր մնացել… մեկն էլ արյուն գալու աստիճան… 

դե բացատրի՛…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ո՞վ ասեց՝ բացատրություններ չունեն։ Ամեն ինչն էլ բացատրություն ունի, ուղղակի ամեն ինչի բացատրությունը չի, որ գիտենք, ինչ էլ որ գիտենք, ոչ միշտ ա ճիշտ կամ ոչ բոլոր դեպքերի համար ա կիրառելի։ Հեգնելու կարիք էլ չկա, Մեֆ։


չեմ հեգնում… լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դու հորինել ես, Մեֆ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (28.05.2014), Աթեիստ (28.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու հորինել ես, Մեֆ


չհասկացա… ինձ սուտասան ե՞ս ասում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չհասկացա… ինձ սուտասան ե՞ս ասում…


չէ, ասում եմ՝ հորինում ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ, ասում եմ՝ հորինում ես


Բյուր, չեմ հորինել… եղել ա… տենց մի տարի առաջ… 

… ու հետո ի՞նչ իմացար որ հորինում եմ… իմ հետ տենց բան չի կարա՞ լինի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, չեմ հորինել… եղել ա… տենց մի տարի առաջ… 
> 
> … ու հետո ի՞նչ իմացար որ հորինում եմ… իմ հետ տենց բան չի կարա՞ լինի…


կարա լինի, բայց էն «Մեֆի» պահերը համը լրիվ հանել էին  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> կարա լինի, բայց էն «Մեֆի» պահերը համը լրիվ հանել էին


Դու համարում ես, որ կարա լինի՞։ Եթե տենց ա, ո՞նց կբացատրես։ 
Ես էլ եմ համոզված, որ հորինել ա, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ տենց բան չէր կարող լինել, այլ իրա հետ չէր կարող լինել, ավելի ճիշտ՝ եթե լիներ, ինքն իրան կհամոզեր, որ կամ երազ ա եղել, կամ իրան թվացել ա, կամ տենց մի բան, դե, տենց հեշտ կլիներ, էլի, որովհետև չէր հակասի նման երևույթների մասին իր նախնական պատկերացումներին։ Հո չէ՞ր կարող թույլ տալ, որ դրանք հանկարծ ճաք տան։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> կարա լինի, բայց էն «Մեֆի» պահերը համը լրիվ հանել էին


Բյուր, պարզ լսել եմ… մի քանի անգամ… մի քիչ էլ վախեցա… ասի երևի շատ եմ Ակումբում գրում ու տարվում դրանով…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու համարում ես, որ կարա լինի՞։ Եթե տենց ա, ո՞նց կբացատրես։ 
> Ես էլ եմ համոզված, որ հորինել ա, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ տենց բան չէր կարող լինել, այլ իրա հետ չէր կարող լինել, ավելի ճիշտ՝ եթե լիներ, ինքն իրան կհամոզեր, որ կամ երազ ա եղել, կամ իրան թվացել ա, կամ տենց մի բան, դե, տենց հեշտ կլիներ, էլի, որովհետև չէր հակասի նման երևույթների մասին իր նախնական պատկերացումներին։ Հո չէ՞ր կարող թույլ տալ, որ դրանք հանկարծ ճաք տան։


Այ երբ իսկականից էղած լինի ու ճիշտ դետալներով լինի, ոնց որ Ալֆուշի պատմածն էր, այ էդ ժամանակ բացատրություն կգտնենք: Իսկ էստեղ ակնհայտ ա, որ հորինված ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու համարում ես, որ կարա լինի՞։ Եթե տենց ա, ո՞նց կբացատրես։ 
> Ես էլ եմ համոզված, որ հորինել ա, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ տենց բան չէր կարող լինել, այլ իրա հետ չէր կարող լինել, ավելի ճիշտ՝ եթե լիներ, ինքն իրան կհամոզեր, որ կամ երազ ա եղել, կամ իրան թվացել ա, կամ տենց մի բան, դե, տենց հեշտ կլիներ, էլի, որովհետև չէր հակասի նման երևույթների մասին իր նախնական պատկերացումներին։ Հո չէ՞ր կարող թույլ տալ, որ դրանք հանկարծ ճաք տան։


Ուլու ջան, բայց ինչու՞ ինձ հետ նման բան չի կարող լինել… ինչու՞ ուրիշի հետ կարող է բայց ինձ հետ ոչ… 

ուզում ես ասել, որ լիներ էլ, չէի հավատա՞…

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, կներես, չէի ուզում վախացնել, էլ տենց չեմ անի…

----------

Sambitbaba (28.05.2014), Աթեիստ (28.05.2014), Ուլուանա (28.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ երբ իսկականից էղած լինի ու ճիշտ դետալներով լինի, ոնց որ Ալֆուշի պատմածն էր, այ էդ ժամանակ բացատրություն կգտնենք: Իսկ էստեղ ակնհայտ ա, որ հորինված ա:


ասա ինչ դետալ ես ուզում… շատ մանրամասն չեմ կարող, մի տարի առաջ էր, բայց բավականին դետալներով կարող եմ գրել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կներես, չէի ուզում վախացնել, էլ տենց չեմ անի…


Այվ, չեն հավատոմ իմ հետ եղածին…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլու ջան, բայց ինչու՞ ինձ հետ նման բան չի կարող լինել… ինչու՞ ուրիշի հետ կարող է բայց ինձ հետ ոչ… 
> 
> ուզում ես ասել, որ լիներ էլ, չէի հավատա՞…


Հա, ինձ թվում ա՝ գրառմանս մեջ պարզ գրել էի, թե ինչի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, ինձ թվում ա՝ գրառմանս մեջ պարզ գրել էի, թե ինչի։


ուզում ես ասել, ես ինձ կհամոզեի որ չի եղե՞լ… բայց եղած կլինե՞ր…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ասա ինչ դետալ ես ուզում… շատ մանրամասն չեմ կարող, մի տարի առաջ էր, բայց բավականին դետալներով կարող եմ գրել…


Մեֆ, գրածդ դետալները հերիք են հասկանալու համար, որ հորինել ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ուզում ես ասել, ես ինձ կհամոզեի որ չի եղե՞լ… բայց եղած կլինե՞ր…


Հա, շատ հնարավոր ա։

----------


## ivy

> Այվ, չեն հավատոմ իմ հետ եղածին…


Եղել ա, բայց արդեն խոստացա, որ էլ չի կրկնվի։

----------

Sambitbaba (28.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մեֆ, ճիշտն ասած՝ գրածիդ դետալներին տենց շատ ուշադրություն չեմ դարձրել (քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ դու էս թեմայում մենակ ղժժալու նպատակով ես հայտնվել), որ Բյուրի պես նկատեի անիրական կամ իրար հետ չբռնող դետալների առկայություն, բայց նմանատիպ՝ զուտ քեզ համար տարօրինակ ու բացատրություն չունեցող երևույթի տեղի ունենալը հնարավոր եմ համարում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, շատ հնարավոր ա։


Ուլու ջան, փաստորեն դու ուզում ես ասել որ ես փաստը կարող եմ անամոթաբար անտեսե՞լ… այսինքն օբյեկտիվորեն ինձ հետ նման բան կպատահի, բայց ես կանտեսեմ… կստե՞մ… կասեմ չի եղե՞լ… աչքերս կփակեմ իրականության առա՞ջ… 

Բյուր, քեզ մի հատ մասնագիտական հարց… պարանորմալ երևույթները օբյեկտիվ երևույթներ ե՞ն, թե սուբյեկտիվ…

----------

Sambitbaba (28.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլու ջան, փաստորեն դու ուզում ես ասել որ ես փաստը կարող եմ անամոթաբար անտեսե՞լ… այսինքն օբյեկտիվորեն ինձ հետ նման բան կպատահի, բայց ես կանտեսեմ… կստե՞մ… կասեմ չի եղե՞լ… աչքերս կփակեմ իրականության առա՞ջ… 
> 
> Բյուր, քեզ մի հատ մասնագիտական հարց… պարանորմալ երևույթները օբյեկտիվ երևույթներ ե՞ն, թե սուբյեկտիվ…


Գիտակցաբար չես ստի, չնայած էս թեմայում հենց տենց էլ անում ես։ Բայց ինքդ քեզ կհամոզես, որ չկա տենց բան ու քո պատկերացումներին համապատասխանող ինչ–որ բացատրություն կգտնես, որ շարունակես հանգիստ ապրել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ճիշտն ասած՝ գրածիդ դետալներին տենց շատ ուշադրություն չեմ դարձրել (քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ դու էս թեմայում մենակ ղժժալու նպատակով ես հայտնվել), որ Բյուրի պես նկատեի անիրական կամ իրար հետ չբռնող դետալների առկայություն, բայց *նմանատիպ՝ զուտ քեզ համար տարօրինակ ու բացատրություն չունեցող երևույթի տեղի ունենալը հնարավոր եմ համարում*։


…եթե հարավոր ա, ուրեմն ինչու՞ ինձ հետ դա չի կարող լինել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գիտակցաբար չես ստի, չնայած էս թեմայում հենց տենց էլ անում ես։ Բայց *ինքդ քեզ կհամոզես*, որ չկա տենց բան ու քո պատկերացումներին համապատասխանող ինչ–որ բացատրություն կգտնես, որ շարունակես հանգիստ ապրել։


օքեյ… ասենք ճիշտ ես ասում… ես ակնառու փաստը անգիտակցորեն դիսմիս կանեմ… ասենք թե ես իմ պատկերացումներն ու աշխարհայացքը իրականության վրա չեմ կառուցում, այլ ինքս եմ հորինում…  իսկ դու՞ ինչ բացատրություն կտաս Ուլու ջան, եթե սա լինի ասենք Ալֆուշի հետ…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> օքեյ… ասենք ճիշտ ես ասում… ես ակնառու փաստը անգիտակցորեն դիսմիս կանեմ… ասենք թե ես իմ պատկերացումներն ու աշխարհայացքը իրականության վրա չեմ կառուցում, այլ ինքս եմ հորինում…  իսկ դու՞ ինչ բացատրություն կտաս Ուլու ջան, եթե սա լինի ասենք Ալֆուշի հետ…


Իսկ ես երբևէ ասե՞լ եմ, որ ամեն ինչի բացատրությունը գիտեմ։ Կարող եմ ընդամենը ենթադրություններ անել, բայց դրանք քեզ դժվար թե հետաքրքրեն։

----------


## Alphaone

> օքեյ… ասենք ճիշտ ես ասում… ես ակնառու փաստը անգիտակցորեն դիսմիս կանեմ… ասենք թե ես իմ պատկերացումներն ու աշխարհայացքը իրականության վրա չեմ կառուցում, այլ ինքս եմ հորինում…  իսկ դու՞ ինչ բացատրություն կտաս Ուլու ջան, եթե սա լինի ասենք Ալֆուշի հետ…


Մեֆ, շնորհակալ եմ, ես հազիվ իմ հետ եղածն եմ մարսում  :LOL:  Էդպես քուրիկս էր երեք տարի շարունակ երազում տեսնում, որ ինչ-որ մեկն իրեն ճանկռում է, առավոտյան մարմնին ճանկռվածքի հետքեր էին լինում, պարզվեց գժուկը անկողնու մեջ ասեղ է գցել, բարեբախտաբար ոչ մի սարսափելի բան բացի թեթև ճանկռվածքներից տեղի չէր ունեցել:  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ես երբևէ ասե՞լ եմ, որ ամեն ինչի բացատրությունը գիտեմ։ Կարող եմ ընդամենը ենթադրություններ անել, բայց դրանք քեզ դժվար թե հետաքրքրեն։


արա… հետաքրքրում են… ազնվությամբ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ես երբևէ ասե՞լ եմ, որ ամեն ինչի բացատրությունը գիտեմ։ Կարող եմ ընդամենը ենթադրություններ անել, բայց դրանք քեզ դժվար թե հետաքրքրեն։


Ուլուանա ջան, բայց ես չէի կարծում որ դու իմ մասին տենց brainwashed եղածի կարծիք ունես… մի մարդ որը փաստին կարա չէ ասի… անտեսի մենակ ճիշտ լինելու համար…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քեզ մի հատ մասնագիտական հարց… պարանորմալ երևույթները օբյեկտիվ երևույթներ ե՞ն, թե սուբյեկտիվ…


Կարա լինի սուբյեկտիվ երևույթ, կարա լինի օբյեկտիվ երևույթ սուբյեկտիվ մեկնաբանությամբ: Կայծակը քեզ օրինակ, երկու հազար տարի առաջ դա էլ էր պարանորմալ երևույթ:

----------

Jarre (28.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարա լինի սուբյեկտիվ երևույթ, կարա լինի օբյեկտիվ երևույթ սուբյեկտիվ մեկնաբանությամբ: Կայծակը քեզ օրինակ, երկու հազար տարի առաջ դա էլ էր պարանորմալ երևույթ:


այսինքն, պարանորմալ երևույթը դառնում ա նորմալ երբ դրան բացատրություն են տալի՞ս… ցանկացած բացատրությու՞ն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> այսինքն, պարանորմալ երևույթը դառնում ա նորմալ երբ դրան բացատրություն են տալի՞ս… ցանկացած բացատրությու՞ն


գիտական

----------

Jarre (28.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> այսինքն, պարանորմալ երևույթը դառնում ա նորմալ երբ դրան բացատրություն են տալի՞ս… ցանկացած բացատրությու՞ն


Հա, պարանորմալ ընդունված ա անվանել էն ամենը, ինչի բացատրությունը չգիտենք։ Կարելի ա ասել՝ զուտ պայմանական բառ ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> գիտական


Thank you very much… .... իսկ եթե գիտական բացատրություն չկա...?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Thank you very much… .... իսկ եթե գիտական բացատրություն չկա...?


ուրեմն պարանորմալ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա ջան, բայց ես չէի կարծում որ դու իմ մասին տենց brainwashed եղածի կարծիք ունես… մի մարդ որը փաստին կարա չէ ասի… անտեսի մենակ ճիշտ լինելու համար…


Չէի ասի՝ brainwashed։ Բայց որոշ բաների նկատմամբ բավական կարծրացած մոտեցում ունես, իմ համեստ կարծիքով։ Եթե սխալվում եմ, կներես։

----------

Jarre (28.05.2014), Sambitbaba (28.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ուրեմն պարանորմալ ա


իսկ կան երևույթներ որոնք գիտական բացատրություն չեն կարող ունենալ ... ոչ թե էս մոմենտին չունեն, այլ ընդհանրապես չեն կարող ունենալ...

----------


## erexa

Քիչ առաջ մամայիս ականջը ցավում էր, Մարիամի արձանը տարա դրեցի ականջին, մի երկու րոպե պահեցի, ցավը անցավ:  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (28.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ կան երևույթներ որոնք գիտական բացատրություն չեն կարող ունենալ ... ոչ թե էս մոմենտին չունեն, այլ ընդհանրապես չեն կարող ունենալ...


Չի կարա տենց բան լինի: Եթե բացատրությունդ հավաստի ա, ուրեմն գիտական ա: Եթե չունես բացատրություն, չի նշանակում, որ գիտական չի: Եթե տեսածդ ուրվական ա, չի բացառվում, որ հարյուր տարի հետո գիտականորեն ապացուցելու են, որ տեսածդ ուրվական ա:

----------

Alphaone (28.05.2014), Ուլուանա (28.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քիչ առաջ մամայիս ականջը ցավում էր, Մարիամի արձանը տարա դրեցի ականջին, մի երկու րոպե պահեցի, ցավը անցավ:


պլացեբո

----------

Jarre (28.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէի ասի՝ brainwashed։ Բայց որոշ բաների նկատմամբ բավական կարծրացած մոտեցում ունես, իմ համեստ կարծիքով։ Եթե սխալվում եմ, կներես։


ճիշտ ես ասում, որոշ հարցերի նկատմամբ ես կարծր դիրքորոշում ունեմ .... չեմ վիճում, բայց շատ կարևոր ա թե ինչ հարցի նկատմամբ ա էդ կարծրությունը.... և մեկ էլ թե ինչը կարող ա էդ կարծրությունը քանդի... եթե կարծում ես որ ոչինչ չի կարող քանդել իմ կարծրությունը, ուրեմ բռեյուօշդ եմ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> իսկ կան երևույթներ որոնք գիտական բացատրություն չեն կարող ունենալ ... ոչ թե էս մոմենտին չունեն, այլ ընդհանրապես չեն կարող ունենալ...


Իսկ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում՝ չեն կարող ունենալ։ Դու դրա տակ ի՞նչ ես հասկանում։ Ես, օրինակ, էդպիսի բան չեմ պատկերացնում ընդհանրապես։ Կամ ես/մենք ուղղակի չգիտենք բացատրությունը, կամ սխալ գիտենք։ Ուրիշ տարբերակ ես չեմ տեսնում։ Եթե ինչ–որ բան տեղի ա ունենում, ուրեմն ինչ–որ պատճառ պիտի ունենա, հո օդից չի՞ լինում։

----------

Mephistopheles (28.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ճիշտ ես ասում, որոշ հարցերի նկատմամբ ես կարծր դիրքորոշում ունեմ .... չեմ վիճում, բայց շատ կարևոր ա թե ինչ հարցի նկատմամբ ա էդ կարծրությունը.... և մեկ էլ թե ինչը կարող ա էդ կարծրությունը քանդի... եթե կարծում ես որ ոչինչ չի կարող քանդել իմ կարծրությունը, ուրեմ բռեյուօշդ եմ...


Չեմ ասում՝ ոչ մի բան չի կարող քանդել էդ կարծրությունը։ Եթե փաստն անժխտելիորեն աչքդ մտնի, ժխտելու ձև չունենաս, ստիպված կընդունես։ Բայց քանի դեռ հնարավոր ա ժխտել, դու հակված ես ժխտելու, իմ կարծիքով։ Իսկ քո նկարագրածը նույնիսկ եթե իրականություն լիներ, էն տեսակի չէր, որ չկարողանայիր ժխտելու ձևեր գտնել։ Նորից եմ ասում. դա կարող էիր համարել հալուցինացիա, երազ կամ նման մի ուրիշ բան։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում՝ չեն կարող ունենալ։ Դու դրա տակ ի՞նչ ես հասկանում։ Ես, օրինակ, էդպիսի բան չեմ պատկերացնում ընդհանրապես։ Կամ ես/մենք ուղղակի չգիտենք բացատրությունը, կամ սխալ գիտենք։ Ուրիշ տարբերակ ես չեմ տեսնում։ Եթե ինչ–որ բան տեղի ա ունենում, ուրեմն ինչ–որ պատճառ պիտի ունենա, հո օդից չի՞ լինում։


աստված, հրեշտակ, սատանա, ուրվական, ոգի.... սրանք կարող են ունենալ գիտական բացատրություն.... ? դու գիտես գիտնականների մի խումբ որ աշխատի էդ նախագծի վրա...?

----------


## Ուլուանա

> աստված, հրեշտակ, սատանա, ուրվական, ոգի.... սրանք կարող են ունենալ գիտական բացատրություն.... ? դու գիտես գիտնականների մի խումբ որ աշխատի էդ նախագծի վրա...?


Այսինքն՝ երևույթ ասելով՝ դու նկատի ունեիր էդ նշածնե՞րդ։ Ես ուրիշ բան էի հասկացել։ Ինչևէ, եթե երևույթը գոյություն ունի, ապա գոյություն ունի նաև դրա բացատրությունը։ Եթե քեզ համար նշածդ երևույթները գոյություն չունեն, ապա ի՞նչ բացատրության մասին կարող ա խոսք լինել։ Դու նենց երևույթ նշի, որը կա, գոյություն ունի, ըստ քեզ, բայց բացատրություն չունի։ Ես դա էի ասում, որ հնարավոր չի։ Էն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր հավատում են էդ երևույթներին, դրանք ունեն բացատրություններ, այլ հարց ա, որ էդ բացատրությունները գուցե սխալ են։ Իսկ եթե դու երևույթի գոյությունը չես ընդունում, բացատրության մասին խոսելն ավելորդ ա։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ախ դու հենց գիտական բացատրություն նկատի ունեիր... Ես ուղղակի բացատրություն էի հասկացել։ Չէ, նշածդ երևույթները ներկայումս ոնց որ թե գիտական բացատրություն չունեն. գիտությունը դեռ էդքան չի զարգացել, ցավոք։

----------


## Jarre

> աստված, հրեշտակ, սատանա, ուրվական, ոգի.... սրանք կարող են ունենալ գիտական բացատրություն.... ? դու գիտես գիտնականների մի խումբ որ աշխատի էդ նախագծի վրա...?


Մեֆ ջան, ես չեմ փորձի վիճել էս թեմայով։ Ավելի ճիշտ՝ բանավիճել  :Smile: 
Բայց օրինակ ես երբ կարդում եմ Էնշտեյնի կյանքը, Սթիվեն Հոքինգի գրքերը (հատկապես A Brief History of Time) ու մեկ էլ ամենակարևորը՝ Robert Anton Wilson-ին (հատկապես՝ Ժամանակակից Ինկվիզիցիա գիրքը) ես հասկանում եմ, որ էս մարդիկ, որոնք հայտնի են որպես աթեիստ, իրականում ահավոր քիչ բան են բացառում ու նման երևույթները՝ ուրվականներ, տելեպատիա, ժամանակի և տարածության մեջ ճամփորդություն և այլն (բաներ, որոնք զուտ չոր գիտական տեսանկյունից հեքիաթ են) փորձում են բացատրել գիտական տեսանկյունից։ Իսկ Հոքինգը մեկ-մեկ քֆրտում ա մեր էսօրվա ամբողջ գիտությանը ու ասում, որ եթե մի օրենք փոխես (չեմ հիշում, թե ինքը կոնկրետ որ օրենքի մասին էր խոսում), ապա ամբողջ էսօրվա գիտությունը փուչ ա դառնում։ Դե ես իմաստն եմ ասում, էլի՞։ 

Ասածիս ամբողջ իմաստն էն ա, որ գիտության պաբոչնի էֆեկտներից մեկը էն ա, որ ինքը չորացնում ա այնպիսի բաներ, որ ինձ ծանոթ ԲՈԼՈՐ աթեիստների մոտ էլ շատ լավ զարգացած ա՝ մարդկություն, նվիրվածություն, սեր, հոգատարություն.....

Գիտության բացատրությունը՝ որ էտ ամեն ինչը հորմոններ են, գեներ ու ինչ որ նյութեր, իմ կարծիքով լավագույն տարբերակը չի։
Այնուամենայնիվ իմ համար ԷՍՕՐ դա լավագույնն է էն առումով, որ ամենատրամաբանականն եմ համարում։

Բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ հինգ հարյուր տարի հետո գիտությունը էն մակարդակին կլինի, որ էտ ամեն ինչին կտա լրիվ այլ բացատրություն ու մեր էսօրվա բացատրությունը որը մենք անվանում ենք «գիտական» կլինի շատ խղճուկ ու նույնիսկ ցավալի ու միևնույն ժամանակ ծիծաղելի։

Էսքան գրում եմ, որ ուղղակի ցույց տամ, որ գիտությունը ԱՆՎԻՃԵԼԻ ՃՇՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉԻ։ Գիտության հանդեպ մեր վերաբերմունքը կարող է սահմանափակել մեր մտածելակերպը համարյա թե նույնքան ինչքան կրոնի հանդեպ վերաբերմունքը։

Չգիտեմ, ասածս հասանելի ասեցի թե չէ....

----------

Alphaone (28.05.2014), erexa (28.05.2014), Sambitbaba (28.05.2014), Մինա (29.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2014), Ուլուանա (28.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Թեման ինձնով եմ անելու, էնքան պատմելու բան կա, որ չգիտեմ ինչից սկսեմ, ինչև թողնեմ: 
> Ուսանող էի, արդեն չեմ էլ հիշում որ կուրս: Կուրսիս տղայի հետ կանգնած դասխոսներից էինք բամբասում, հանկարծ զգացի, որ աննորմալ կերպով նյարդերիս վրա ազդում է, որ ինքը կանգնած է հատկապես էնտեղ, ուր կանգնած է: Խնդրեցի տեղը փոխի:
> - Լավ էլի դու էլ:
> - Քեզ ի՞նչ կլինի, որ մի մետր էն կողմ կանգնես:
> - Գժվա՞ր, իմ համար կանգնած եմ:
> Բառացի դիալոգը չեմ հիշում, բայց մոտավոր էս էր: Ու այդ ժամանակ արդեն տագնապախառը, խուճապահար մի զգացողությամբ ուղղակի թևից բռնեցի, մի կողմ քաշեցի: Ի դեպ, ինչ-որ մեկի թևից քաշելն ինձ համար աննորմալ ու անհավանական արարք էր, փոքր ժամանակներից ես ահավոր խուսափել եմ ամեն տեակ հպումներից ընդհուպ մինչև անգամ ընկերական ձեռքսեղմում: Բայց էդ օրը թույլ տվեցի ինձ համար անհավանական մի արարաք: Մի քանի վայրկյան էլ չէր անցել, ինչ կուրսեցիս տեղը փոխեց: Թե ես իմ արածից, թե ինքն իմ արածից դեռ ուշքի չէինք եկել, երբ տանիքից անհավանական չափսերի սառցակտորը պոկվեց ուղիղ իր կանգնած տեղն ընկավ:
> Հետո արդեն չէի կարողանում ապացուցել, որ ես չեմ տեսել, թե ինչես է սառցաբեկորը պոկվում, կուրսեցիս էլ ինձ բնականաբար որակեց շիզիկ, ով տեսել է, որ իր կյանքին վտանգ է սպառնում ու փոխանակ գոռա՝ սառույցը, դրել, համոզում է, որ կանգնած տեղը փոխի:
> Մինչև էսօր չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչից ելնելով էի էդպես հիվանդագին ցանկանում, որ ուրիշ տեղ կանգնի:


Ալֆա ջան, իսկ գուցէ չե՞ս ուզում հասկանալ...
Փորձիր լսել ներքին հուշարարիդ:

----------


## erexa

> Շատ տարիներ առաջ մամայիս հետ էսպիսի մի դեպք է պատահել։ Մամաս քնած է գիշերը, մեկ էլ պապաս իրեն արթնացնում է։ Արթնանալով՝ տեսնում է պապայիս՝ վերարկուով դիմացը կանգնած։ Պապաս ասում է. «Էս գիշեր պիտի ինձ հետ գաս»։ Մամաս անհանգստանում է, բայց մտածում է՝ երևի ինչ–որ լուրջ, կարևոր բան կա, որ էս գիշերվա կեսին կանչում է, ու մտածում է, որ ճանապարհին կհարցնի՝ ինչն ինչոց է։ Պապաս ձեռքը մեկնում է, մամաս բռնում է ու տեսնում, որ պապայիս ձեռքը չի, այլ մի տեսակ փուչիկի պես փափուկ ու փուչ, ոչ մարդկային ինչ–որ բան... Տեղում քարանում է, հետո նայում է կողքը ու տեսնում, որ պապաս իր կողքին քնած է անկողնում... Սարսափից  սկսում է աղոթել, մինչև էդ «մարդն» անհետանում է։
> Մամաս համոզված է, որ սա լրիվ իրական է եղել, ոչ երազ, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ տեսիլք։


Ուլուանա մայրդ նախքան այդ մարդկային ինչ- որ բանի ձեռքը բռնելուց առաջ, ինչ-որ էներգիա կամ ձգողական ուժ չի զգացել?

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ալֆուշ, շատ պարզ բացատրություն ունի սա: Դու տեսել ես սառցաբեկորը, բայց չես հասցրել գիտակցականում ֆիքսել դրա մասին, մենակ հուզականում ոլորտում ես ֆիքսել, դրա համար էլ հուզական ռեակցիա ես տվել, ոչ թե գիտակցական:


Հա՜-հա՜... Բացատրությունների գերագույն բացատրությունը:
Կներես, Բյուր ջան, բայց իրոք... կներես...

"Գիտությունները" չաշխատելու դեպքում տրամաբանական պատճառաբանումները հաճախ ծիծաղելի տեսք են ստանում: :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (28.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա մայրդ նախքան այդ մարդկային ինչ- որ բանի ձեռքը բռնելուց առաջ, ինչ-որ էներգիա կամ ձգողական ուժ չի զգացել?


Մի քիչ դժվար ա էդ առումով ինչ–որ բան ասելը։ Ամեն դեպքում ինքը տարօրինակ ա համարում էն, որ երբ «հայրս» գիշերվա կեսին իրեն արթնացրեց ու ասեց՝ էս գիշեր պիտի ինձ հետ գաս, ինքն էդ պահին չզարմացավ, ոչ մի հարց չտվեց, չհետաքրքրվեց, թե ինչ ա եղել, չնայած դա՛ կլիներ բնականը էդ իրավիճակում։ Ինքը չի բացառում, որ տվյալ արարածն իր վրա ինչ–որ կերպ ազդել էր, որ հարցեր չտար։ Բայց դե ի՞նչ իմանաս։ Էս էն պահերից ա երևի, որ ով ոնց ուզում ա, տենց էլ կմեկնաբանի, ու միաժամանակ ոչ ոք չի կարող ապացուցել հակառակը։

----------

erexa (28.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> դե հիմա սրան բացատրություն տուր… 
> 
> ուրեմն գիշերով քշում եմ, մեկ էլ զգում եմ որ ավտոս հանգեց… դուրս եմ գալիս որ տեսնեմ ինչ ա եղել, մեկ էլ հետևից մեկն ասում ա "Մեֆ"… ինձ մեֆ մենակ ակումբում են ասում… շուռ գամ տեսնեմ մարդ չկա… ասի եևի ականջիս եկավ ու գնում եմ կապոտը բացեմ… մեկ էլ "Մե՛ֆ"… բանի տեղ չեմ դնում, բայց քանի գնում ավելի պարզ ա ասում "ՄԵ՛Ֆ" …
> 
> շուռ եկա, էլի մարդ չկա, բայց էս անգամ որ հետ գործիս գնացի որ կապոտը բացեմ, տեսնեմ դիմացս մութ/սև մի հատ հետք ա որ հետևում բան չի երևում ու ոնց որ դոշիցս բռնի ու քաշի… հետևիցս էլի "Մե՛ֆ…" բայց չեմ կարում ֆռամ ու զգում եմ որ մեկը ձեռիցս ոնց որ քաշի ու նենց ուժեղ որ եղունգները մտնում ա ձևիս մեջ… 
> 
> էս վիճակով երևի մի տենց 1 րոպեի չափ մնացի ու ամեն ինչ թողեց… շվարած կանգնեցի, բան չհասկացա… 
> 
> ավտոս խոդ տվի, միացավ… հուֆ… ասի ու գնացի… փախա…
> ...


Բաալզեբուբն էր եկել երևի, հետդ մի թայլա նարդի խաղար, -ինչի՞ թռար... :Shok:

----------


## Jarre

> Ալֆա ջան, իսկ գուցէ չե՞ս ուզում հասկանալ...
> Փորձիր լսել ներքին հուշարարիդ:


Sambitbaba, իսկ ո՞վ ա ներքին հուշարարը։ Դա մեր ուղեղի մի մասն է՞, թե՞ մի այլ բան։ Քո պատկերացմամբ դա ի՞նչ է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> …եթե հարավոր ա, ուրեմն ինչու՞ ինձ հետ դա չի կարող լինել…


Որովհետև դու` անհնար ես... :Tongue:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.05.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Հա՜-հա՜... Բացատրությունների գերագույն բացատրությունը:
> Կներես, Բյուր ջան, բայց իրոք... կներես...
> 
> "Գիտությունները" չաշխատելու դեպքում տրամաբանական պատճառաբանումները հաճախ ծիծաղելի տեսք են ստանում:


Sambitbaba ջան, մի հարց։ Իսկ Բյուրի բացատրության մեջ ի՞նչն է ծիծաղելու։ Այսօր հոգեբանական բազմաթիվ ուսումնասիրություններ են ապացուցում ենթագիտակցական ֆիքսումը։ Երբ մարդ ինչ որ բան տեսնում է, բայց չի գիտակցում դա։ Սակայն իրա մոտ առաջանում է ռեակցիա։ Ու սա ապացուցված է բազմաթիվ փորձերով։ Եթե քեզ ԻՍԿԱՊԵՍ հետաքրքիր է և դու ՈՒԶՈՒՄ ԵՍ լսել բանականության ձայնը, ապա փնտրիր աշխատություններ այս թեմայով և ահագին հետաքրիր նյութեր կգտնես։

----------

Աթեիստ (28.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մեֆ, շնորհակալ եմ, ես հազիվ իմ հետ եղածն եմ մարսում  Էդպես քուրիկս էր երեք տարի շարունակ երազում տեսնում, որ ինչ-որ մեկն իրեն ճանկռում է, առավոտյան մարմնին ճանկռվածքի հետքեր էին լինում, պարզվեց գժուկը անկողնու մեջ ասեղ է գցել, բարեբախտաբար ոչ մի սարսափելի բան բացի թեթև ճանկռվածքներից տեղի չէր ունեցել:


Չհասկացա, էդ խեղճ երեխու անկողինը երեք տարի ոչ ոք չէ՞ր փոխել... :Shok:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ես չեմ փորձի վիճել էս թեմայով։ Ավելի ճիշտ՝ բանավիճել 
> Բայց օրինակ ես երբ կարդում եմ Էնշտեյնի կյանքը, Սթիվեն Հոքինգի գրքերը (հատկապես A Brief History of Time) ու մեկ էլ ամենակարևորը՝ Robert Anton Wilson-ին (հատկապես՝ Ժամանակակից Ինկվիզիցիա գիրքը) ես հասկանում եմ, որ էս մարդիկ, որոնք հայտնի են որպես աթեիստ, իրականում ահավոր քիչ բան են բացառում ու նման երևույթները՝ ուրվականներ, տելեպատիա, ժամանակի և տարածության մեջ ճամփորդություն և այլն (բաներ, որոնք զուտ չոր գիտական տեսանկյունից հեքիաթ են) փորձում են բացատրել գիտական տեսանկյունից։ Իսկ Հոքինգը մեկ-մեկ քֆրտում ա մեր էսօրվա ամբողջ գիտությանը ու ասում, որ եթե մի օրենք փոխես (չեմ հիշում, թե ինքը կոնկրետ որ օրենքի մասին էր խոսում), ապա ամբողջ էսօրվա գիտությունը փուչ ա դառնում։ Դե ես իմաստն եմ ասում, էլի՞։ 
> 
> Ասածիս ամբողջ իմաստն էն ա, որ գիտության պաբոչնի էֆեկտներից մեկը էն ա, որ ինքը չորացնում ա այնպիսի բաներ, որ ինձ ծանոթ ԲՈԼՈՐ աթեիստների մոտ էլ շատ լավ զարգացած ա՝ մարդկություն, նվիրվածություն, սեր, հոգատարություն.....
> 
> Գիտության բացատրությունը՝ որ էտ ամեն ինչը հորմոններ են, գեներ ու ինչ որ նյութեր, իմ կարծիքով լավագույն տարբերակը չի։
> Այնուամենայնիվ իմ համար ԷՍՕՐ դա լավագույնն է էն առումով, որ ամենատրամաբանականն եմ համարում։
> 
> Բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ հինգ հարյուր տարի հետո գիտությունը էն մակարդակին կլինի, որ էտ ամեն ինչին կտա լրիվ այլ բացատրություն ու մեր էսօրվա բացատրությունը որը մենք անվանում ենք «գիտական» կլինի շատ խղճուկ ու նույնիսկ ցավալի ու միևնույն ժամանակ ծիծաղելի։
> ...


Ժառ ջան, ինձ թվում ա  your'e a bit off target here… իմ արգումենտը դա չի… իմիջայլոց ես քո ասածի մասին բանավիճել եմ Բյուրի հետ… լսած կլինես "սաղ քիմիա ա" արտահայտությունը Ակումբում… հենց էդտեղից էլ գալիս ա… կարծեմ "սեքս առաջին հանդիպումից"-ի մեջ ա… վերջերում… 

ու քո ասածի տակ ես ստորագրում եմ… աթեիստները ոչ թե չունեն հավատք, սեր, կարեկցություն և այլն այլ դրանց աղբյուրն ա ուրիշ… ցանկացած գիտնականի եթե փաստը ներկայացնես, կընդունի… բայց փաստն իր բացատրությամբ falsifiable բացատրությամբ իհարկե…  

ոչ մի տեղ որևէ մեկը չի ասում որ գիտությունը անվիճելի ճշմարտություն ա… ավելին գիտությունը բացատրություն ա տալիս իսկ ճշմարտություն(ներ)ը տարբեր բաներ են…  էտի ուրիշ համակարգ ա ու *փոփոխվող* ա… գիտությունը *ճշգրտվող*… 

իմ արգումենտն էն ա որ պարանորմալ երևույթ չկա… տենց բան անհնարա… եթե մի բան եղել ա ուրեմն կա բացատրություն… եթե չկա բացատրություն, ուրեմն սխալ ա ներկայացվում կամ չի եղել… ու սովորաբար պարանորմալ երևույթները ներկայացվում են այնպես որ դրանք բացատրություն չունեն… "բա սրա՞ն ինչ կասես" տեսանկյունից… 

իմ օրինակի հետաքրքրականն էն ա որ քանի որ ես եմ պատմում՝ չեն հավատում ու որևէ մեկը չի փորձում բացատրել (fair enough)… բայց որ Ալֆան պատմեր, նրանք դրան բացատրություն կտային… այսինքն էս դեպքում երևույթն ինքնին էդքան էլ կարևոր չի որքան որ ով ա պատմուն… այսինքն սուբյեկտիվ ֆակտորն ա աշխատում… ես պատմում եմէ չի եղել. Ալֆան պատմի՝ եղել ա… 

էս ա իմ տեսակետը, բայց Ուլուանան ասում ա, եթե իմ հետ տենց բան պատահի ես դրան ուրիշ բացատրություն կտամ ու չեմ հավատա… այսինքն անգամ սխալ բացատրություն կտամ, աչք կփակեմ… I very much disagree with that… 

իմ նկատմամբ Ուլուանան պարանորմալ խտրականություն ա անում… տենց չի՞…

----------

Jarre (07.06.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բաալզեբուբն էր եկել երևի, հետդ մի թայլա նարդի խաղար, -ինչի՞ թռար...


նարդին ներվերիս վրա ազդում ա Սամ… հեչ չեմ սիրում… զառի ձենը… թուրքերեն թվերը… թզբեխ բան-ման…

----------

Sambitbaba (28.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> իմ օրինակի հետաքրքրականն էն ա որ քանի որ ես եմ պատմում՝ չեն հավատում ու որևէ մեկը չի փորձում բացատրել (fair enough)… բայց որ Ալֆան պատմեր, նրանք դրան բացատրություն կտային… *այսինքն էս դեպքում երևույթն ինքնին էդքան էլ կարևոր չի որքան որ ով ա պատմուն*… այսինքն սուբյեկտիվ ֆակտորն ա աշխատում… ես պատմում եմէ չի եղել. Ալֆան պատմի՝ եղել ա… 
> 
> էս ա իմ տեսակետը, բայց Ուլուանան ասում ա, եթե իմ հետ տենց բան պատահի ես դրան ուրիշ բացատրություն կտամ ու չեմ հավատա… այսինքն անգամ սխալ բացատրություն կտամ, աչք կփակեմ… I very much disagree with that… 
> 
> իմ նկատմամբ Ուլուանան պարանորմալ խտրականություն ա անում… տենց չի՞…


Մեֆ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, իհարկե, նենց չի, որ կարևոր ա՝ ով ա պատմում։ Բայց տվյալ դեպքում, հաշվի առնելով, որ դու մինչև էդ պատմությունն անելը բավական ակնհայտ կերպով ծաղրել էիր պարանորմալ կոչվող երևույթների՝ քո իմացածին չհամապատասխանող բացատրությունները չընդունողներին, պարզ չի՞, որ հենց քե՛զ չէին հավատալու ու չէին էլ փորձելու քո պատմածին բացատրություն գտնել, որովհետև ի սկզբանե պարզ ա, որ դու ինքդ քո պատմածին չես հավատում, այսինքն՝ հորինվածք ա պատմածդ։ Ի՞նչ բացատրություն տանք։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ միանգամայն բնական արձագանք ա քո պահվածքին։ Դու տենց չե՞ս կարծում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Sambitbaba, իսկ ո՞վ ա ներքին հուշարարը։ Դա մեր ուղեղի մի մասն է՞, թե՞ մի այլ բան։ Քո պատկերացմամբ դա ի՞նչ է։


Ջառ ջան, դա ուղեղի հետ կապ չունի: Ուղեղը` արտաքին աշխարհից հավաքած մեր գիտելիքների շտեմարանն է, այսօրվա լեզվով երևի ճիշտ կինի ասել` հարդ դրայվը, չէ՞... Այն երևի, առանց մտքի, նույնիսկ մտածելու էլ ընդունակ չի` չգիտեմ, չխորանամ: Վերջնական կարծիքս է` մսի կտոր:

Իմ պատկերացմամբ, ներքին հուշարարը` քո ներքին, կամ բարձրագույն, կամ իրական "Ես"-ն է, կամ քո Հոգին է, ում մասին դու համարյա միշտ մոռանում ես քո էգոյի շնորհիվ: Բայց հենց նա է, որ ունի բոլոր` թե գիտական, և թե ոչ, - պատասխանները: Ու նա միշտ պատրաստ` քո հարցին է սպասում. հարցրու: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, իհարկե, նենց չի, որ կարևոր ա՝ ով ա պատմում։ Բայց տվյալ դեպքում, հաշվի առնելով, որ դու մինչև էդ պատմությունն անելը բավական ակնհայտ կերպով ծաղրել էիր պարանորմալ կոչվող երևույթների՝ *քո իմացածին չհամապատասխանող բացատրությունները չընդունողներին*, պարզ չի՞, որ հենց քե՛զ չէին հավատալու ու չէին էլ փորձելու քո պատմածին բացատրություն գտնել, որովհետև ի սկզբանե պարզ ա, որ դու ինքդ քո պատմածին չես հավատում, այսինքն՝ հորինվածք ա պատմածդ։ Ի՞նչ բացատրություն տանք։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ միանգամայն բնական արձագանք ա քո պահվածքին։ Դու տենց չե՞ս կարծում։


իմ իմացածին չհամապատասխանող չէ, Ուլուանա ջան, այլ տրամաբանությունից դուրս բացատրություններ… բացատրությունն ինքը տրամաբանական կառույց ա, եթե չկա էդ կառույցը ուրեմն բացատրությունը սխալ ա… 

Ուլուանա ջան, ես ամեն ինչի համար պատասխան չունեմ գրպանումս դրած որ համեմատեմ, տեսնեմ բռնում ա թե չէ… հնարավոր բացատրություն որ տաք (անգամ սխալ), կընդունեմ… ու ընդհանրապես պարանորմալ երևույթի առաջին հատկանիշը բացատրության չգոյությունն ա ու պնդումը որ գոյություն չունի… նույնն էլ հրաշքն ա… 

Բյուրը բացատրություններ ա տվել ու ես չեմ վիճում քանի որ լրիվ տրամաբանական բացատրություն ա, կարող ա սխալ ա ու հետագայում հերքվի, բայց էս պահին դա լրիվ տրամաբանական ա… հետագայում կարա ճշտվի… 

…իսկ դու ասում ես "քո իմացածին չհամապատասխանող…"… դա ճիշտ չի not fair…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Sambitbaba ջան, մի հարց։ Իսկ Բյուրի բացատրության մեջ ի՞նչն է ծիծաղելու։ Այսօր հոգեբանական բազմաթիվ ուսումնասիրություններ են ապացուցում ենթագիտակցական ֆիքսումը։ Երբ մարդ ինչ որ բան տեսնում է, բայց չի գիտակցում դա։ Սակայն իրա մոտ առաջանում է ռեակցիա։ Ու սա ապացուցված է բազմաթիվ փորձերով։ Եթե քեզ ԻՍԿԱՊԵՍ հետաքրքիր է և դու ՈՒԶՈՒՄ ԵՍ լսել բանականության ձայնը, ապա փնտրիր աշխատություններ այս թեմայով և ահագին հետաքրիր նյութեր կգտնես։


Գիտեմ, Ջառ ջան, կարդացել եմ: Ոչ շատ, բայց... ինչևէ:
Ու ես բոլորովին էլ չեմ հերքում ասածդ ենթագիտակցական ֆիքսումը, շատ հնարավոր է նույնիսկ, որ դրա մասին Անուկի ասածի տակ շնորհակալություն էլ եմ դրել:
Բայց, հասկանում ես, ամեն տեղ չէ, որ կարելի է գիտական տերմինները (մյուսն էլ պլացեբոն էր, չէ՞) ծեփել: Այդպիսի շինարարությամբ դուք գիտությանը կրոնի հարազատ եղբայրն եք դարձնում, - մի տերմիններ ծեփող էլ նա է: Այդ դեպքում ավելի լավ է, մնացեք ձեր նախկին կարծիքին. "եթե գիտությունը չի ապացուցել, ուրեմն` չկա": Իսկ էսպես ստացվում է, որ այն, ինչ մի տեղ հերքում եք, մյուս տեղում "գիտական" ապացույց եք կպցնում:

Իմ բանականությունն ինձ ստիպում է ոչինչ չհերքել, Ջառ ջան:Ու եթե ազնվորեն ասեմ, ինձ զարմացնում է հերքողների բանականությունը` թե կրոնի և թե գիտության, որ ժամանակների սկզբից հերքում են մեկը մյուսին, բայց իրականությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ շատ լավ էլ ուս-ուսի տված յոլա են գնում: Լսիր, միգուցէ սրանք ներքին դաշի՞նք ունեն, իսկ մենք, բանից բեխաբար... :Xeloq:

----------

Մինա (29.05.2014), Ուլուանա (28.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> նարդին ներվերիս վրա ազդում ա Սամ… հեչ չեմ սիրում… զառի ձենը… թուրքերեն թվերը… թզբեխ բան-ման…


Տեսա՞ր, Մեֆ ջան, երկուսս միասին, պատմածիդ գիտական բացատրությունը գտանք: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տեսա՞ր, Մեֆ ջան, երկուսս միասին, պատմածիդ գիտական բացատրությունը գտանք:


ասում ես ոնց էր դա գիտակա՞ն…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> իմ իմացածին չհամապատասխանող չէ, Ուլուանա ջան, այլ տրամաբանությունից դուրս բացատրություններ… բացատրությունն ինքը տրամաբանական կառույց ա, եթե չկա էդ կառույցը ուրեմն բացատրությունը սխալ ա…


Համաձայն եմ։ Բայց կարող են, չէ՞, մեկից ավել տրամաբանական բացատրություններ լինել որևէ երևույթի համար։ Իհարկե, կոնկրետ դեպքում մենակ մեկը կարող ա ճիշտ լինել, բայց հաճախ մենք ի վիճակի չենք որոշելու, թե որ մեկը։ Ալֆայի դեպքում կարող ա և Բյուրի ասած բացատրությունն էր գործում, ես չեմ ժխտել դա, ես ընդդիմանում եմ էն մոտեցմանը, որ դա ՄԻԱԿ հնարավոր բացատրությունն ա։ Տվյալ դեպքում ոչ ոք ուրիշ բացատրություն չտվեց, որպեսզի գնահատվեր դրա տրամաբանական կամ անտրամաբանական լինելը, բայց հիմնվելով բազմաթիվ այլ դեպքերի վրա, որոնց պարագայում Բյուրի նշած գիտական բացատրությունն ուղղակի չի կարող գործել, ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում էդ բացատրությունը Ալֆայի պատմածի դեպքում էլ կասկածի տակ առնել։ Ուշադրություն՝ ոչ թե ժխտել (որովհետև հիմք չունեմ ժխտելու), այլ ընդամենը կասկածի տակ առնել։




> Ուլուանա ջան, ես ամեն ինչի համար պատասխան չունեմ գրպանումս դրած որ համեմատեմ, տեսնեմ բռնում ա թե չէ… հնարավոր բացատրություն որ տաք (անգամ սխալ), կընդունեմ… ու ընդհանրապես պարանորմալ երևույթի առաջին հատկանիշը բացատրության չգոյությունն ա ու պնդումը որ գոյություն չունի… նույնն էլ հրաշքն ա…


Ես երբեք չեմ ասել, որ նման երևույթները բացատրություն չունեն։ Միգուցե որովհետև դրանք պարանորմալ կամ հրաշք էլ չեմ համարում։ «Հրաշք» բառն ինձ համար լրիվ ուրիշ իմաստ ունի, որը կապ չունի պարանորմալ կոչվող երևույթների հետ։ Բացատրություններ շատ կան, պարզապես դրանք դեռևս գիտական չեն։ Բայց մի օր  անպայման կդառնան, համոզված եմ  :Smile: ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համաձայն եմ։ Բայց կարող են, չէ՞, մեկից ավել տրամաբանական բացատրություններ լինել որևէ երևույթի համար։ Իհարկե, կոնկրետ դեպքում մենակ մեկը կարող ա ճիշտ լինել, բայց հաճախ մենք ի վիճակի չենք որոշելու, թե որ մեկը։ Ալֆայի դեպքում կարող ա և Բյուրի ասած բացատրությունն էր գործում, ես չեմ ժխտել դա, ես ընդդիմանում եմ էն մոտեցմանը, որ դա ՄԻԱԿ հնարավոր բացատրությունն ա։ Տվյալ դեպքում ոչ ոք ուրիշ բացատրություն չտվեց, *որպեսզի գնահատվեր դրա տրամաբանական կամ անտրամաբանական լինելը,* բայց հիմնվելով բազմաթիվ այլ դեպքերի վրա, որոնց պարագայում Բյուրի նշած գիտական բացատրությունն ուղղակի չի կարող գործել, ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում էդ բացատրությունը Ալֆայի պատմածի դեպքում էլ կասկածի տակ առնել։ Ուշադրություն՝ ոչ թե ժխտել (որովհետև հիմք չունեմ ժխտելու), այլ ընդամենը կասկածի տակ առնել։


 համաձայն եմ, բայց բացատրությունն ինքնին պետք ա տրամաբանական լինի նույնիսկ առանց համեմատության մեկ այլ տրամաբանական բացատրության… կարա լինի մեկից ավելի տրամաբանական բացատրություններ՝ հավասարապես տրամաբանական, բայց մեկը լինի ճիշտ… բոլորն էլ կքննարկեմ ու չեմ խնդա… բայց որ մեկն ասեց տելեպատիայով եմ իմացել՝ I'm on… 

ես էլ կարող եմ սեփական փորձից բացատրություն տալ, բայց չպնդել… երևանում միշտ էլ էդ խնդիրը կար, սառույցի հսկա կտորները շենքերի քիվերից պոկվում ընկնում էին… շատ մարդ էր մահացել… ու ես երևանում ապրած ժամանակս աշխատում էի շենքի տակերը չկանգնել էդ սեզոնին ու նույնիս պոդյեզդից վազելով էի երբեմն դուրս գալիս երեխա ժամանակ իսկ հետո շատ ուշադիր ու շունչս պահած… բացառված չի որ նրա ենթագիտակցության մեջ էլ ա embedded եղել էդ զգացումը… բացառել չես կարող, բայց ինչքանով ա ճիշտ բացատրություն՝ չգիտեմ… իմ դեպքում եթե լիներ ես կհամարեի որ դա երջանիկ պատահականություն ա… 





> Ես երբեք չեմ ասել, որ նման երևույթները բացատրություն չունեն։ Միգուցե որովհետև դրանք պարանորմալ կամ հրաշք էլ չեմ համարում։ «Հրաշք» բառն ինձ համար լրիվ ուրիշ իմաստ ունի, որը կապ չունի պարանորմալ կոչվող երևույթների հետ։ Բացատրություններ շատ կան, պարզապես դրանք դեռևս գիտական չեն։ Բայց մի օր  անպայման կդառնան, համոզված եմ


համաձայն եմ… 

բա իմ պատմությունը ինչի՞ չեք ուզում բացատրել…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> բայց որ մեկն ասեց տելեպատիայով եմ իմացել՝ I'm on…


Իսկ ինչի՞ ա «տելեպատիա» բառը քո մեջ տենց ռեակցիա առաջացնում։ Չնայած մինչև էդ հարցին պատասխանելը երևի ճիշտ կլիներ նախ պարզել, թե դու ինչ ես հասկանում էդ բառի տակ։ Կասե՞ս։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ասում ես ոնց էր դա գիտակա՞ն…


Մեֆ, դու իրո՞ք ուզում ես, որ գրածիդ լրջորեն անդրադառնամ:
Մի՞թե ես քո առջև էդքան անլուրջ մարդու տպավորություն եմ թողել... :Think:

----------

Ուլուանա (28.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ինչի՞ ա «տելեպատիա» բառը քո մեջ տենց ռեակցիա առաջացնում։ Չնայած մինչև էդ հարցին պատասխանելը երևի ճիշտ կլիներ նախ պարզել, թե դու ինչ ես հասկանում էդ բառի տակ։ Կասե՞ս։


շատ պարզ պատճառով… որովհետև դրա գոյությունն ապացուցված չի… չկա տենց բան… 

տելեպատիան դա ինֆորմացիայի գիտակցված փոխանցումն ա տարածության մեջ մի անձնավորությունից մյուսը առանց օգտագործելու մեր զգայարաններն ու հայտնի հաղորդման միջոցները…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու իրո՞ք ուզում ես, որ գրածիդ լրջորեն անդրադառնամ:
> Մի՞թե ես քո առջև էդքան անլուրջ մարդու տպավորություն եմ թողել...


բա ես էդքան անլուրջ մարդու տպավորություն ե՞մ թողել որ չես ուզում բացատրություն տալ…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> շատ պարզ պատճառով… որովհետև դրա գոյությունն ապացուցված չի… չկա տենց բան… 
> 
> տելեպատիան դա ինֆորմացիայի գիտակցված փոխանցումն ա տարածության մեջ մի անձնավորությունից մյուսը առանց օգտագործելու մեր զգայարաններն ու հայտնի հաղորդման միջոցները…


Այսինքն՝ եթե դեռ ապացուցված չի, ուրեմն չկա՞։ Միգուցե պարզապես գիտությունը դեռ էնքան չի՞ զարգացել, որ կարողանա ապացուցել դրա գոյությունը։ Էդ տարբերակն ինչի՞ չես դիտարկում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> բա ես էդքան անլուրջ մարդու տպավորություն ե՞մ թողել որ չես ուզում բացատրություն տալ…


Իսկ դու իմ որևէ գրառման լուրջ (ցավոք, անլուրջ էլ) բացատրություն տված կա՞ս: :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այսինքն՝ եթե դեռ ապացուցված չի, ուրեմն չկա՞։ Միգուցե պարզապես գիտությունը դեռ էնքան չի՞ զարգացել, որ կարողանա ապացուցել դրա գոյությունը։ Էդ տարբերակն ինչի՞ չես դիտարկում։


ոչ, սխալ ես մեկնաբանում… տելեպատիան ներմուծվել ա 1880 յեսիմ վոր թվերին ու դեռ գիտական փաստ չկա որ նման երևույթ գոյություն ունի… ուշադրությունն ուզում եմ կենտրոնացնել էն բանի վրա որ, ոչ թե բացատրություն չի տրվել երևույթին այլ ապացույց չկա կամ փաստ չկա որ նման բան գոյություն ունի… 1800-ականներից մինչև օրս գիտությունն ու տեխնոլոգիաները խելահեղ թափով են զարգացել, հատկապես տեղեկատվության փոխանցման ասպարեզում, բայց տելեպատիայի հարցում 1 սմ առաջընթաց չկա… ավելին, որևէ մեկը դա որպես ինֆորմացիայի փախադրամիջոց չի օգտագործում… ոչ էլ մտադիր են… 

Ուլուանա ջան, առանց տեղնոլոգիա օգտագործելու ինֆորմացիա ճշգրիտ չես կարող տեղափոխել… էդ երևույթի գոյություն չունի… ո՞նց ապացուցեն… փաստեր չկան որ կա տենց երևույթ… 

ի օգուտ քեզ ասեմ որ եթե մարդու էվոլյուցիան տանի էդ ուղղությամբ ապա գուցե հետագայում լինեն նման բաներ…

----------

Skeptic (28.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ դու իմ որևէ գրառման լուրջ (ցավոք, անլուրջ էլ) բացատրություն տված կա՞ս:


Սամ ջան, դու ունես քո ուրույն իրականությունն ու իրականության ընկալման քո ձևը… օբյեկտիվ իրականության գոյություն դու չես ընդունում, այսինքն էն օբյեկտիվ իրականությունը որը կարելի ա ստուգել ու փորձել, ընդունել կամ ժխտել ընդհանուր համաձայնությամբ… եթե սա չկա ես ինչի՞ շուրջ վիճեմ կամ բացատրեն… Սամ ջան, հնարավոր չի…

ես քեզ մի անգամ չկաացա համոզեմ որ պատից նկարն ընկել ա որտև մեխը թուլացել ա, գուցե լավ չես մեխել, կամ շատ հին ա եղել մեխը, մի խոսքով կախելու մեխանիզմի դեֆեկտ ա եղել… ես քո հետ ո՞նց վիճեմ, ցավդ տանեմ… ասա իմանամ…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ոչ, սխալ ես մեկնաբանում… տելեպատիան ներմուծվել ա 1880 յեսիմ վոր թվերին ու դեռ գիտական փաստ չկա որ նման երևույթ գոյություն ունի… ուշադրությունն ուզում եմ կենտրոնացնել էն բանի վրա որ, ոչ թե բացատրություն չի տրվել երևույթին այլ ապացույց չկա կամ փաստ չկա որ նման բան գոյություն ունի… 1800-ականներից մինչև օրս գիտությունն ու տեխնոլոգիաները խելահեղ թափով են զարգացել, հատկապես տեղեկատվության փոխանցման ասպարեզում, բայց տելեպատիայի հարցում 1 սմ առաջընթաց չկա… ավելին, որևէ մեկը դա որպես ինֆորմացիայի փախադրամիջոց չի օգտագործում… ոչ էլ մտադիր են… 
> 
> Ուլուանա ջան, առանց տեղնոլոգիա օգտագործելու ինֆորմացիա ճշգրիտ չես կարող տեղափոխել… էդ երևույթի գոյություն չունի… ո՞նց ապացուցեն… փաստեր չկան որ կա տենց երևույթ… 
> 
> ի օգուտ քեզ ասեմ որ եթե մարդու էվոլյուցիան տանի էդ ուղղությամբ ապա գուցե հետագայում լինեն նման բաներ…


Ի՞նչն եմ սխալ մեկնաբանում, չհասկացա։ Ես էլ էի երևույթի գոյության մասին խոսում, ոչ թե դրա բացատրության։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ես էլ կարող եմ սեփական փորձից բացատրություն տալ, բայց չպնդել… երևանում միշտ էլ էդ խնդիրը կար, սառույցի հսկա կտորները շենքերի քիվերից պոկվում ընկնում էին… շատ մարդ էր մահացել… ու ես երևանում ապրած ժամանակս աշխատում էի շենքի տակերը չկանգնել էդ սեզոնին ու նույնիս պոդյեզդից վազելով էի երբեմն դուրս գալիս երեխա ժամանակ իսկ հետո շատ ուշադիր ու շունչս պահած… բացառված չի որ նրա ենթագիտակցության մեջ էլ ա embedded եղել էդ զգացումը… բացառել չես կարող, բայց ինչքանով ա ճիշտ բացատրություն՝ չգիտեմ… իմ դեպքում եթե լիներ ես կհամարեի որ դա երջանիկ պատահականություն ա…


Մեֆ, Լոսի ֆրիվեյների պրոբլեմներից մեկը կիմանաս. այն, որ շատ հաճախ են հանդիպում ճամփիդ ընկած պատռված ավտոդողերի մեծ ու փոքր կտորներ:

Օդանավակայանից մարդ պետք է դիմավորեմ` 110-ով ցած եմ իջնում: Ճամփաս հարաբերականորեն ազատ է, և ես գտնվում եմ ամենաձախ գծի վրա, ու հասել եմ այն տեղը, որտեղ հիմնական գծերը մնում են car pool-ի տակ:

Ու մեկ էլ մի զգացում է ծնվում մոտս, ասես մեկը ներսումս ասի, որ պետք է գծերը փոխել: Բանի տեղ չեմ դնում, կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, այլ բան եմ մտածում ու չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ այս նոր մտքի վրա: Այս գլուխս թակելը կրկնվում է նորից. փոխի՛ր գիծը: Հետո` նորից: Եվս մեկ անգամ... Ու, մինչև կհասցնեի ուշքի գալ, մեկ էլ ինձ տեսնում եմ վերևից, թե ինչպես եմ ես, մեքենայիս մեջ նստած գնում 110-ով: Եվ այն պահին, երբ հասկացա, որ այդ ես եմ, որ ինձ եմ տեսնում, տեսա մի հսկայական անվադողի կտոր, ավեի շուտ, ոչ թե կտոր, այլ լրիվ անվադողը կտրված, իր ամբողջ երկարությամբ, թռչող ուղիղ դեմքիս...
Անմիջապես փոխեցի գիծս` երկու-երեք գիծ, ու գնում եմ: Բարձրացա այն մասը, որտեղ հիմնական գծերն ու car pool-ը միանում են մի բարձրության վրա: Ինձ հետ, նույն գծի վրա, մի բեռնատար է ընթանում, մի հարյուր մետր առջևումս:
Ու մեկ էլ հենց աչքիս առջև, նրանից պոկվում է այդ պատռված ավտոդողն ու, թռչելով ձախ մի երկու-երեք շարք, հարվածում է մեքենայի դեմի ապակուն: 
Մեքենան անմիջապես արգելակում է այնքան կտրուկ, որ թեքվում-մտնում է կողքի գիծն ու հարվածում հարևան մեքենային: Իսկ հետևից` ևս հինգ մեքենա...

Ճիշտ այն տեղում, որտեղ, գծերը չփոխելու դեպքում, ես էի լինելու...

Կբացատրե՞ս...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, դու ունես քո ուրույն իրականությունն ու իրականության ընկալման քո ձևը… օբյեկտիվ իրականության գոյություն դու չես ընդունում, այսինքն էն օբյեկտիվ իրականությունը որը կարելի ա ստուգել ու փորձել, ընդունել կամ ժխտել ընդհանուր համաձայնությամբ… եթե սա չկա ես ինչի՞ շուրջ վիճեմ կամ բացատրեն… Սամ ջան, հնարավոր չի…
> 
> ես քեզ մի անգամ չկաացա համոզեմ որ պատից նկարն ընկել ա որտև մեխը թուլացել ա, գուցե լավ չես մեխել, կամ շատ հին ա եղել մեխը, մի խոսքով կախելու մեխանիզմի դեֆեկտ ա եղել… ես քո հետ ո՞նց վիճեմ, ցավդ տանեմ… ասա իմանամ…


Թե՞ դու կարծում ես, որ ես չգիտեի, որ հենց սրանով ես պատասխանելու...

Մեֆ ջան, ես էլ նույն կերպ չկարողացա քեզ համոզել, որ "կախելու մեխանիզմի դեֆեկտը" չէր հարցը` հետո՞ ինչ: Հիմա դրանից հետո մենք պետք է մեկմեկու չճանաչե՞նք...
Ու հետո, բացի մեխը, այն ժամանակ, որքան հիշում եմ, ես քեզ ուրիշ օրինակներ էլ բերեցի, - դրանց մասին մի բառ ասացի՞ր:
Կամ ուրիշ տեղեր... "Նոր Դարում..." հարյուր էդպիսի դեպք կա... Եթե մինչև օրս մի բառ չես ասել, կարո՞ղ եմ մտածել, որ չես հավատում կամ լուրջ չես ընդունում` ինչը նույն բանն է:

Եվ այդ ամենից հետո ինչպե՞ս հավատամ, որ գրածիդ գոնե մի տառը ճշմարտություն է, որպեսզի լրջորեն ընդունեմ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, Լոսի ֆրիվեյների պրոբլեմներից մեկը կիմանաս. այն, որ շատ հաճախ են հանդիպում ճամփիդ ընկած պատռված ավտոդողերի մեծ ու փոքր կտորներ:
> 
> Օդանավակայանից մարդ պետք է դիմավորեմ` 110-ով ցած եմ իջնում: Ճամփաս հարաբերականորեն ազատ է, և ես գտնվում եմ ամենաձախ գծի վրա, ու հասել եմ այն տեղը, որտեղ հիմնական գծերը մնում են car pool-ի տակ:
> 
> Ու մեկ էլ մի զգացում է ծնվում մոտս, ասես մեկը ներսումս ասի, որ պետք է գծերը փոխել: Բանի տեղ չեմ դնում, կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, այլ բան եմ մտածում ու չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ այս նոր մտքի վրա: Այս գլուխս թակելը կրկնվում է նորից. փոխի՛ր գիծը: Հետո` նորից: Եվս մեկ անգամ... Ու, մինչև կհասցնեի ուշքի գալ, մեկ էլ ինձ տեսնում եմ վերևից, թե ինչպես եմ ես, մեքենայիս մեջ նստած գնում 110-ով: Եվ այն պահին, երբ հասկացա, որ այդ ես եմ, որ ինձ եմ տեսնում, տեսա մի հսկայական անվադողի կտոր, ավեի շուտ, ոչ թե կտոր, այլ լրիվ անվադողը կտրված, իր ամբողջ երկարությամբ, թռչող ուղիղ դեմքիս...
> Անմիջապես փոխեցի գիծս` երկու-երեք գիծ, ու գնում եմ: Բարձրացա այն մասը, որտեղ հիմնական գծերն ու car pool-ը միանում են մի բարձրության վրա: Ինձ հետ, նույն գծի վրա, մի բեռնատար է ընթանում, մի հարյուր մետր առջևումս:
> Ու մեկ էլ հենց աչքիս առջև, նրանից պոկվում է այդ պատռված ավտոդողն ու, թռչելով ձախ մի երկու-երեք շարք, հարվածում է մեքենայի դեմի ապակուն: 
> Մեքենան անմիջապես արգելակում է այնքան կտրուկ, որ թեքվում-մտնում է կողքի գիծն ու հարվածում հարևան մեքենային: Իսկ հետևից` ևս հինգ մեքենա...
> 
> ...


Sam Please… ի՞նչ տարօրինակ բան կա ստեղ…

----------

Տրիբուն (28.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչն եմ սխալ մեկնաբանում, չհասկացա։ Ես էլ էի երևույթի գոյության մասին խոսում, ոչ թե դրա բացատրության։






> *Այսինքն՝ եթե դեռ ապացուցված չի, ուրեմն չկա՞*։ Միգուցե պարզապես գիտությունը դեռ էնքան չի՞ զարգացել, որ կարողանա ապացուցել դրա գոյությունը։ Էդ տարբերակն ինչի՞ չես դիտարկում։



էդ երևույթի գոյության փաստ չկա, որ ապացույցներ էլ ման գան… չկա մեկը որ կարողանա ճշգրիտ ինֆորմացիա փոխանցի էդ ձևով… ստեղ նույնիսկ գիտության զարգացածությունը կապ չունի… եթե լիներ էդ երևույթը ու գիտությունը չկարողանար բացատրել, ուրիշ հարց… այսինքն կա՞ մի հատ մարդ որը ինֆորմացիա ա փոխանցում տելեպատիայի միջոցով ցանկացած մարդու և գիտնականները չեն հասկանում որ բացատրեն թե ոնց ա լինում… 

այսինքն ինքը երևույթը չկա… իսկ դու ասում ես "Միգուցե պարզապես գիտությունը դեռ էնքան չի՞ զարգացել, որ կարողանա ապացուցել դրա գոյությունը։" 

եթե երևույթն իրեն որևէ ձևով չի դրսևորում ինչի՞ց պիտի ենթդրենք որ կա նման բան ու դեռ փաստեր հավաքենք որ հետո էլ բացատրենք…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թե՞ դու կարծում ես, որ ես չգիտեի, որ հենց սրանով ես պատասխանելու...
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, ես էլ նույն կերպ չկարողացա քեզ համոզել, որ "կախելու մեխանիզմի դեֆեկտը" չէր հարցը` հետո՞ ինչ: Հիմա դրանից հետո մենք պետք է մեկմեկու չճանաչե՞նք...
> Ու հետո, բացի մեխը, այն ժամանակ, որքան հիշում եմ, ես քեզ ուրիշ օրինակներ էլ բերեցի, - դրանց մասին մի բառ ասացի՞ր:
> Կամ ուրիշ տեղեր... "Նոր Դարում..." հարյուր էդպիսի դեպք կա... Եթե մինչև օրս մի բառ չես ասել, կարո՞ղ եմ մտածել, որ չես հավատում կամ լուրջ չես ընդունում` ինչը նույն բանն է:
> 
> Եվ այդ ամենից հետո ինչպե՞ս հավատամ, որ գրածիդ գոնե մի տառը ճշմարտություն է, որպեսզի լրջորեն ընդունեմ...


Սամ, դու վերջից ես մտածում… այսինքն արդյունքը վերցնում ես ու նայում ես դրան նախորդող գործողությունները ենթադրելով որ դրանք արված են հենց էդ արդյունքը ստանալու համար… ես հակառակը. արդյունքը դիտում եմ որպես գործողությունների հետևանք… էս դեպքում բանավեճը միշտ փակուղի ա գնալու… 

"նոր դարը" չեմ ընդունում… իմ խորին համոզմամբ, դա կրոն ա… և ոչ միայն իմ… բայց դու համառորեն պնդում ես որ դա էդպես չի… 

Սամ ջան, էս մեկնակետերով մենք բանավիճել չենք կարող…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> էդ երևույթի գոյության փաստ չկա, որ ապացույցներ էլ ման գան… չկա մեկը որ կարողանա ճշգրիտ ինֆորմացիա փոխանցի էդ ձևով… ստեղ նույնիսկ գիտության զարգացածությունը կապ չունի… եթե լիներ էդ երևույթը ու գիտությունը չկարողանար բացատրել, ուրիշ հարց… այսինքն կա՞ մի հատ մարդ որը ինֆորմացիա ա փոխանցում տելեպատիայի միջոցով ցանկացած մարդու և գիտնականները չեն հասկանում որ բացատրեն թե ոնց ա լինում… 
> 
> այսինքն ինքը երևույթը չկա… իսկ դու ասում ես "Միգուցե պարզապես գիտությունը դեռ էնքան չի՞ զարգացել, որ կարողանա ապացուցել դրա գոյությունը։" 
> 
> եթե երևույթն իրեն որևէ ձևով չի դրսևորում ինչի՞ց պիտի ենթդրենք որ կա նման բան ու դեռ փաստեր հավաքենք որ հետո էլ բացատրենք…


Մեֆ, եթե երևույթը չլիներ կամ առնվազն չենթադրվեր, որ կա (գոնե որոշ մարդկանց կողմից), էդ տերմինն էլ չէր լինի, ու մենք հիմա դրա մասին խոսելիս չէինք լինի։ Իսկ երևույթի դեպքերի մասին ես շատ եմ լսել, ո՞վ ա ասում՝ չկան։ Գոնե ասա՝ չեմ հավատում, որ կան։

----------

Աթեիստ (28.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, եթե երևույթը չլիներ կամ առնվազն չենթադրվեր, որ կա (գոնե որոշ մարդկանց կողմից), էդ տերմինն էլ չէր լինի, ու մենք հիմա դրա մասին խոսելիս չէինք լինի։ Իսկ երևույթի դեպքերի մասին ես շատ եմ լսել, ո՞վ ա ասում՝ չկան։ Գոնե ասա՝ չեմ հավատում, որ կան։


Ան ջան, տես, դու ասում ես հավատալ… եթե հավատում ենք ոիրեմն փաստը չկա, չէ՞… դու հավատում ես, ես՝ ոչ… ուրեմն սա ընտրություն ա… մինչդեռ էդ երևույթի գործնական փաստ չկա… 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա տերմինի… մեր քաղաքակրթության մեջ շատ տերմիններ կան որոնց համապատասխան երևույթն ու գոյը չկա… դրանք պարզապես սխալ հասկացվածության կամ ցանկության արդյունք են… գիտությունը կոչված չի դրանց բացատրություն տալու համար… դրանց գոյություն/չգոյությունը յարցերի պատասխան ու խնդիրների լուծում չի տալիս… օբյեկտիվ իմաստով՝ գործնականում

----------

Տրիբուն (28.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Sam Please… ի՞նչ տարօրինակ բան կա ստեղ…


Տարօրինակ չէ, Մեֆ ջան, թեմայից չհեռանալու համար եկ ասենք` պարանորմալ:

Բայց եթե գտնում ես, որ չկա, ուրեմն իսկականից... կներես...

----------


## keyboard

Էսօր մտա ակումբ, տեսնեմ 178 չկարդացած գրառում կա ու ոչ մի հատ բացասական վարկանիշ ու տուգանային:
Էս ինչ պարանորմալ երևույթ  էր, երևի ես դեռ երազ եմ տեսնում:

----------

Alphaone (28.05.2014), John (28.05.2014), Նիկեա (28.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա՜-հա՜... Բացատրությունների գերագույն բացատրությունը:
> Կներես, Բյուր ջան, բայց իրոք... կներես...
> 
> "Գիտությունները" չաշխատելու դեպքում տրամաբանական պատճառաբանումները հաճախ ծիծաղելի տեսք են ստանում:


Սամ, հեգնանքդ հեչ տեղին չի, մի քիչ էդ ամենն ուսումնասիրի: Բարեբախտաբար, էսօր նենց հավես վարքային հետազոտություններ են արվել, որ էսպիսի լիքը բաներ են ապացուցվել չգիտակցված «հիշողությամբ»: Կարծեմ Անուկն էր վիդեոն դրել, չեմ հիշում: Ուրեմն էսպիսի հետազոտություն ա. մի քանի հզոր մասնագետի կանչում են մի հատ խանութի լոգո սարքելու, խանութի մասին մի երկու տվյալ են տալիս, էս մասնագետները նստած մի քանի ժամ տանջվում, մի հատ լոգո են սարքում: Մեկ էլ հետազոտության կազմակերպիչը, որն ունի լոգոյի սեփական տարբերակը, վերջում իրենն էլ ա ցույց տալիս: Համարյա նույն բանը, խանութի նույն անունով, մի երկու դետալ ա տարբերվում: Էստեղ Սամը կգա, կսկսի պարանորմալ երևույթներից խոսել: Բայց ոչ մի պարանորմալ բան էլ չկա. ուղղակի էդ լոգո սարքողներին որ բերում էին կոնկրետ տեղ գործն անելու, ճամփին հատուկ որոշ դետալներ էին դրել, որ գիտակցությունը չէր ֆիքսել, բայց ենթագիտակցությունը նկատել էր: Ու լոգոն սարքելուց էլ դրանք իրանց միտքն ա էկել, նկարել են:




> Ժառ ջան, ինձ թվում ա  your'e a bit off target here… իմ արգումենտը դա չի… իմիջայլոց ես քո ասածի մասին բանավիճել եմ Բյուրի հետ… լսած կլինես "սաղ քիմիա ա" արտահայտությունը Ակումբում… հենց էդտեղից էլ գալիս ա… կարծեմ "սեքս առաջին հանդիպումից"-ի մեջ ա… վերջերում… 
> 
> ու քո ասածի տակ ես ստորագրում եմ… աթեիստները ոչ թե չունեն հավատք, սեր, կարեկցություն և այլն այլ դրանց աղբյուրն ա ուրիշ… ցանկացած գիտնականի եթե փաստը ներկայացնես, կընդունի… բայց փաստն իր բացատրությամբ falsifiable բացատրությամբ իհարկե…  
> 
> ոչ մի տեղ որևէ մեկը չի ասում որ գիտությունը անվիճելի ճշմարտություն ա… ավելին գիտությունը բացատրություն ա տալիս իսկ ճշմարտություն(ներ)ը տարբեր բաներ են…  էտի ուրիշ համակարգ ա ու *փոփոխվող* ա… գիտությունը *ճշգրտվող*… 
> 
> իմ արգումենտն էն ա որ պարանորմալ երևույթ չկա… տենց բան անհնարա… եթե մի բան եղել ա ուրեմն կա բացատրություն… եթե չկա բացատրություն, ուրեմն սխալ ա ներկայացվում կամ չի եղել… ու սովորաբար պարանորմալ երևույթները ներկայացվում են այնպես որ դրանք բացատրություն չունեն… "բա սրա՞ն ինչ կասես" տեսանկյունից… 
> 
> իմ օրինակի հետաքրքրականն էն ա որ քանի որ ես եմ պատմում՝ չեն հավատում ու որևէ մեկը չի փորձում բացատրել (fair enough)… բայց որ Ալֆան պատմեր, նրանք դրան բացատրություն կտային… այսինքն էս դեպքում երևույթն ինքնին էդքան էլ կարևոր չի որքան որ ով ա պատմուն… այսինքն սուբյեկտիվ ֆակտորն ա աշխատում… ես պատմում եմէ չի եղել. Ալֆան պատմի՝ եղել ա… 
> ...


Մեֆ, ինձ համար սաղի պարանորմալներն էլ մի բացատրություն կգտնեն, արխային: Ուղղակի դու շատ անզգույշ էիր էդ պատմությունը ներկայացրել, ընդգրկել էիր բաներ, որոնք չպիտի լինեին էդտեղ:

----------

Sambitbaba (29.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, մի հետազոտություն էլ մարգարեական երազների մասին ա արվել... հավաքել են մարդկանց, որոնք պնդում էին, որ պարբերաբար մարգարեական երազներ են տեսնում: Խնդրել են, որ ամեն առավոտ արթնանալուց հետո գրի առնեն իրանց երազները: Դրանից հետո դրանք ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով դադարել են մարգարեական երազներ լինելուց  :Think: 
Էս բոլոր պարանորմալ երևույթները շատ հասարակ գիտափորձերով հնարավոր ա պարզել ինչ ա, ինչ չի:

----------

Freeman (28.05.2014), Պիրիտ (28.05.2014)

----------


## Պիրիտ

մի հատ լավ էքսպերիմենտ կար, ալարում էի գրեմ, բայց որ գիտական թեման զարգացավ ասեմ.

Մեծաթիվ կամավորների խնդրում են գուշակել, թե համակարգչի էկրանի վրայի երկու քարտերից որ մեկի հետևում պետք է մեքենան պատահականորեն (random) ցույց տա ինչ-որ նեյտրալ նկար: Ինչպես և սպասվում էր մոտավորապես 50 տոկոս ճշգրտությամբ գուշակում էին բոլորը, ոչ մեկի մոտ չբացահայտվեց վեցերորդ զգայարան: Բայց փորձը մեկ անգամ կրկնելուց հետո` այս անգամ էրոտիկ բովանդակությամբ նկարներ էր ցույց տալիս համակարգիչը, շատ հետաքրքիր արդյունք արձանագրվեց: Բոլորը 60-70 տոկոս ճշգրտությամբ գուշակում էին թե նկարը որ քարտի հետևում է լինելու: Սա խոսում է նրա մասին, որ վեցերորդ զգայարան ամեն դեպքում կա մարդու մոտ և այս ցուցանիշը կարելի է բացարտել նրանով, որ էվոլյուցիայի ընթացքում մեր մոտ զարգացել է համապատասխան կողակից ընտրելու ունակությունը` ինչի շնորհիվ փորձի մասնակիցները ավելի լավ են զգացել էրոտիկ բովանդակությամբ ապագան, քան սարեր-ձորերի նկարները  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.05.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Հա՜-հա՜... Բացատրությունների գերագույն բացատրությունը:
> Կներես, Բյուր ջան, բայց իրոք... կներես...
> 
> "Գիտությունները" չաշխատելու դեպքում տրամաբանական պատճառաբանումները հաճախ ծիծաղելի տեսք են ստանում:


Սամ, Բյուրի բացատրության մեջ ռիզն կա, կուսեցիս ահագին բոյով էր ու իր դեմքին նայելու համար, իսկ ես գրեթե միշտ նայում եմ զրուցակցիս դեմքին, պետք է հայացքս վեր բարձրացնեի, այդ պահին էլ կտեսնեի, որ սառույցը պոկվում է: Ուղղակի մի անտրամաբանություն մնում է՝ սառուցն ընկավ իմ անհանգստությունից մոտ մեկ-մեկուկես րոպե հետո, այսինքն իրականում մենք գիտեինք երկուսս էլ, որ սառույցը կա, բայց չէինք մտածում, որ կպոկվի ու կընկնի: Այսինքն եթե անգամ ընկնելու պահը ֆիքսել էի էլ, ոնց կարող էր այդքան ուշ ընկնել, էլի մնում է անտրամաբանական:

Հ.Գ. *Մեֆ*, ինչ վերավերում է տելեպատիային, շատ պուճուր տարիքից իմ մոտ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նման աննորմալ երևույթներ անկանոն պարբերությամբ հայտնվում, անհետանում են  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> …
> 
> Հ.Գ. *Մեֆ*, ինչ վերավերում է տելեպատիային, շատ պուճուր տարիքից իմ մոտ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նման աննորմալ երևույթներ անկանոն պարբերությամբ հայտնվում, անհետանում են


Հավատում եմ Այլֆույշ ջան…

----------


## GriFFin

Ես անհետաքրքիր կյանքով եմ ապրում՝ իմ հետ երբեք նման բաներ չեն եղել:
 Մի գուցե դա նրանից է, որ չեմ հավատում պարանորմալ բաներին ու համարում եմ, որ ամենինչը իրա բացատրությունը ունի: Մեկել զգացել եմ, որ հաճախ, մարդիկ ովքեր ավելի շատ լսում են իրանց բնազդներին ավելի ինտուտիվ են ու իրանց թվում ա, որ օժտված են պարանորմալ ուժերով: Կամ երազներ են տեսնում, որոնք "իրականանում են"... Հիմա սենց օրինակ ասեմ, գիտությունը վաղուց ապացուցել ա, որ հղիանալ ցանկացող կամ արդեն հղի կանայք երազում տեսնում են, որ լողում են ջրում… Հիմա ի՞նչ, բոլոր այդ կանայք էքստրասենս են: Չեմ կարծում:

----------

Տրիբուն (28.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեֆ, Լոսի ֆրիվեյների պրոբլեմներից մեկը կիմանաս. այն, որ շատ հաճախ են հանդիպում ճամփիդ ընկած պատռված ավտոդողերի մեծ ու փոքր կտորներ:
> 
> Օդանավակայանից մարդ պետք է դիմավորեմ` 110-ով ցած եմ իջնում: Ճամփաս հարաբերականորեն ազատ է, և ես գտնվում եմ ամենաձախ գծի վրա, ու հասել եմ այն տեղը, որտեղ հիմնական գծերը մնում են car pool-ի տակ:
> 
> Ու մեկ էլ մի զգացում է ծնվում մոտս, ասես մեկը ներսումս ասի, որ պետք է գծերը փոխել: Բանի տեղ չեմ դնում, կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, այլ բան եմ մտածում ու չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ այս նոր մտքի վրա: Այս գլուխս թակելը կրկնվում է նորից. փոխի՛ր գիծը: Հետո` նորից: Եվս մեկ անգամ... Ու, մինչև կհասցնեի ուշքի գալ, մեկ էլ ինձ տեսնում եմ վերևից, թե ինչպես եմ ես, մեքենայիս մեջ նստած գնում 110-ով: Եվ այն պահին, երբ հասկացա, որ այդ ես եմ, որ ինձ եմ տեսնում, տեսա մի հսկայական անվադողի կտոր, ավեի շուտ, ոչ թե կտոր, այլ լրիվ անվադողը կտրված, իր ամբողջ երկարությամբ, թռչող ուղիղ դեմքիս...
> Անմիջապես փոխեցի գիծս` երկու-երեք գիծ, ու գնում եմ: Բարձրացա այն մասը, որտեղ հիմնական գծերն ու car pool-ը միանում են մի բարձրության վրա: Ինձ հետ, նույն գծի վրա, մի բեռնատար է ընթանում, մի հարյուր մետր առջևումս:
> Ու մեկ էլ հենց աչքիս առջև, նրանից պոկվում է այդ պատռված ավտոդողն ու, թռչելով ձախ մի երկու-երեք շարք, հարվածում է մեքենայի դեմի ապակուն: 
> Մեքենան անմիջապես արգելակում է այնքան կտրուկ, որ թեքվում-մտնում է կողքի գիծն ու հարվածում հարևան մեքենային: Իսկ հետևից` ևս հինգ մեքենա...
> 
> ...


Սամի էս գրածի վրա, պիտի մի հատ պարանորմալ անեգդոտ պատմեմ: 

Ուրեմս մեկը ավտոյով գնում ա, մեկ էլ ներինք ձայնը ասում ա.
- Ստեղ կանգնի՛
էսի կանգնում ա
- Իջի ավտոյի դեմը փորի, կուժով ոսկի կա
էսի իջնում ա փորում ա, ոչ մի բան էլ չկա: Գալիս նստում ա ավտոն ու շարունակում ա ճանապարհը: Մի հարյուր մետրից էս ներինք ձայնը էլի ասում ա.
- ստեղ կանգնի
էսի էլի կանգնում ա
-իջի ավտոյի դեմը փորի, կուժով ոսկի կա
էսի էլի իջնում ա փորում ա, ու էլի ոչ մի բան էլ չկա: Գալիս նստում ա ավտոն ու էլի շարունակում ա ճանապարհը: Մի հարյուր մետրից էս ներինք ձայնը էլի ասում ա. 
- Ստեղ կանգնի՛
էսի էլի կանգնում ա
- Իջի ավտոյի դեմը փորի, կուժով ոսկի կա
էսի էլի իջնում ա փորում ա, ու էլի ոչ մի բան էլ չկա: Գալիս նստում ա ավտոն ու էլի շարունակում ա ճանապարհը: Մի հարյուր մետրից էս ներինք ձայնը էլի ասում ա. 
- Ստեղ կանգնի՛
Էսի կանգնում ա
- Իջի ավտոյի դեմը փորի, կուժով ոսկի կա
Էսի պայքարում ա ներքին ձայնի դեմ
- Չեմ իջնելու, չեմ իջնելու, չեմ իջնելու 
էս ներքին ձայնը.
- Ասում եմ իջի փորի, ասում եմ իջի փորի
Վերջը, էսլի էլի իջնում ա փորում ա, մեկ էլ կուժով ոսկի ա գտնում: Գալիս ուրախ նստում ա ավոտն: Էս ներքին ձայնը ասում ա.
- Ի՞նչ արիր
էսի ասում ա.
- Բա հեսա, կուժով ոսկի եմ գտել
Ներինք ձայնը.
- Տո լա՞վ է:

----------

Alphaone (29.05.2014), CactuSoul (29.05.2014), Chuk (29.05.2014), Freeman (30.05.2014), Mephistopheles (29.05.2014), Sambitbaba (29.05.2014), V!k (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (29.05.2014), Շինարար (29.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դե հիմա սրան բացատրություն տուր… 
> 
> ուրեմն գիշերով քշում եմ, մեկ էլ զգում եմ որ ավտոս հանգեց… դուրս եմ գալիս որ տեսնեմ ինչ ա եղել, մեկ էլ հետևից մեկն ասում ա "Մեֆ"… ինձ մեֆ մենակ ակումբում են ասում… շուռ գամ տեսնեմ մարդ չկա… ասի եևի ականջիս եկավ ու գնում եմ կապոտը բացեմ… մեկ էլ "Մե՛ֆ"… բանի տեղ չեմ դնում, բայց քանի գնում ավելի պարզ ա ասում "ՄԵ՛Ֆ" …
> 
> շուռ եկա, էլի մարդ չկա, բայց էս անգամ որ հետ գործիս գնացի որ կապոտը բացեմ, տեսնեմ դիմացս մութ/սև մի հատ հետք ա որ հետևում բան չի երևում ու ոնց որ դոշիցս բռնի ու քաշի… հետևիցս էլի "Մե՛ֆ…" բայց չեմ կարում ֆռամ ու զգում եմ որ մեկը ձեռիցս ոնց որ քաշի ու նենց ուժեղ որ եղունգները մտնում ա ձևիս մեջ… 
> 
> էս վիճակով երևի մի տենց 1 րոպեի չափ մնացի ու ամեն ինչ թողեց… շվարած կանգնեցի, բան չհասկացա… 
> 
> ավտոս խոդ տվի, միացավ… հուֆ… ասի ու գնացի… փախա…
> ...


հիմա սրան բացատրություն տալու ե՞ք… գոնե ասեք ինչին չեք հավատում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Միստեր Թրայբօուն… օրինակ քո հետ հեչ պարանորմալ բան չի եղե՞լ… էդքան ճամփորդում ես, օդանավով, նավով, ավտոյով… հեչ բան քո հետ չի եղե՞լ տենց… թռչող ափսե, կամ ասենք վերևից ինչ որ գերհզոր ուժ, կամ ինչ որ անհասկանալի գերբնական էներգիայի աղբյուր, կամ արտասովոր էնեռգեծիկա չես զգացե՞լ…

----------


## Chuk

> հիմա սրան բացատրություն տալու ե՞ք… գոնե ասեք ինչին չեք հավատում…


Էդ հասարակ դեպք ա, մեֆիոստոֆելն էր եկել Մեֆիստոֆելի հետևից, էդ հեչ:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միստեր Թրայբօուն… օրինակ քո հետ հեչ պարանորմալ բան չի եղե՞լ… էդքան ճամփորդում ես, օդանավով, նավով, ավտոյով… հեչ բան քո հետ չի եղե՞լ տենց… թռչող ափսե, կամ ասենք վերևից ինչ որ գերհզոր ուժ, կամ ինչ որ անհասկանալի գերբնական էներգիայի աղբյուր, կամ արտասովոր էնեռգեծիկա չես զգացե՞լ…


Ամեն անգամ ներքին ձայնս ասում ա. «տոմատի սոկ մի վերցրա, թափ ա տալու, վրետ ա շուռ գալու», մի երկու անգամ տենց էլ եղել ա: 

Մի անգամ ձմեռվա կեսի բուք ու բորանին տաքսիստի պատճառով սամալյոտից ուշանում եմ: Սաղ ճամփին մտքումս ասի. «էրնեք գնամ սամալյոտն էլ ուշացած լինի»: Հորս արև, գնացի, սամալյոտը ուշացել էր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց ես վերջին երկու տարվա ամենապարանորմալ երևույթը, որ հետս տեղի ա ունենում էն ա, որ սկսել եմ խռեցնել քնելուց: Արա, ես սենց բան չունեի, Մեֆ, նոր ա սկսվել: Մեծանում եմ, ապեր ... 

Մեկ-մեկ էլ գիշերները ես իմ խռոցից վեր եմ թռնում, լրիվ լուրջ, ու չեմ կողմնորշվում որտեղ եմ, նատուռի մի քանի վարկյան վախից քաքում եմ տակս:

----------

Freeman (30.05.2014), Mephistopheles (29.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ալֆ*, գրառումդ չգիտեմ ինչու չմեջբերեց նախորդ էջից, բայց սենց պատասխանեմ, հույս ունեմ՝ կտեսնես: Նախ, չեմ կարծում, որ ընկերդ սառույցը տեսած լիներ, որովհետև ցանկացած բանական էակ երբեք սառույցի տակ չի կանգնում: Երկրորդ, տես, դու արդեն խոստովանեցիր, որ կարող ա սառույցը տեսած լինեիր: Դե դրան ավելացրու ջերմաստիճանը, այսինքն՝ որ հավանաբար նկատած կլինեիր, որ էնքան էլ ցուրտ չի, ավելացրու, որ գուցե մի քանի րոպե առաջ ուրիշ տեղ ընկնող սառույց ես տեսել ու ավելացրու էն, որ ընդհանրապես բանական մարդը սառույցի տակ չի կանգնի: Էս բոլորն իրար հետ քո ենթագիտակցականում մեծացրել ա տեսածդ սառույցի ընկնելու հավանականությունը: Ու մինչ գլխուղեղիդ կեղևն էդ ամեն ինչը կվերլուծեր ու կհասկանար (ի դեպ, կեղևը միշտ ավելի դանդաղ ա), ժամանակ չկորցնելու համար դու ընտրել ես ավելի կարևոր բան՝ զգուշացնելը, ոչ թե գիտակցելը:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ամեն անգամ ներքին ձայնս ասում ա. «տոմատի սոկ մի վերցրա, թափ ա տալու, վրետ ա շուռ գալու», մի երկու անգամ տենց էլ եղել ա: 
> 
> Մի անգամ ձմեռվա կեսի բուք ու բորանին տաքսիստի պատճառով սամալյոտից ուշանում եմ: Սաղ ճամփին մտքումս ասի. «էրնեք գնամ սամալյոտն էլ ուշացած լինի»: Հորս արև, գնացի, սամալյոտը ուշացել էր:


ըհեն… դե կարա՞ք ասեք ինչից կլներ… ինչի՞ պտի հենց Տրիբունի ուշացման ժամանակ սամալյոտն ապազդանի տար… էսի չի կարա պատահականություն ըլնի… ոնց… հենց Տրիբունն ուշանում էր բուքի պատճառով, սամալյոտն էլ պտի ապազդանի տա՞ր… 

տոմատի սոկը ես կարամ բացատրեմ… քանի որ գրավիտացիան թուլանում ա օդում ու դու դա իմանալով ենթագիտակցորեն, սոկի բաժակը դնելուց մի քանի հազարերորդական վայրկյան շուտ ես բաց թողնում բաժակը գումարած սովորականից թույլ գրավիտացիան… ու պաժալստա… բաժակդ ընգնում ա

----------

Տրիբուն (29.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց ես վերջին երկու տարվա ամենապարանորմալ երևույթը, որ հետս տեղի ա ունենում էն ա, որ սկսել եմ խռեցնել քնելուց: Արա, ես սենց բան չունեի, Մեֆ, նոր ա սկսվել: Մեծանում եմ, ապեր ... 
> 
> Մեկ-մեկ էլ գիշերները ես իմ խռոցից վեր եմ թռնում, լրիվ լուրջ, ու չեմ կողմնորշվում որտեղ եմ, նատուռի մի քանի վարկյան վախից քաքում եմ տակս:


ապեր… էտի պարակատաստրոֆիկ ա… ես էլ ունեմ… դու պտի ինձ լսես… ամբողջ մեղքիս վրա ես ինձ չեմ լսում… մի աղիողորմ խռռացնել եմ խռռացնում…

բայց ասեմ, էդքան էլ վատ չի… մի քիչ էլ որ բձնաս իմ նման, էլ չես լսի ու սաղ կնգնի տեղը… պրոստը ձերոնք են մեղք… էդքան բան… բայց որ քեզ սիրում են՝ կդիմանան… բա սերը ո՞ր օրվա համար ա…

----------

Տրիբուն (29.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ալֆույշ, տեսա՞ր… Բյուրը քո գյոզալ պարանորմալ երևույթը քաքմեջ արեց դրեց էն կողմ…

----------

Sambitbaba (29.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, հեգնանքդ հեչ տեղին չի, մի քիչ էդ ամենն ուսումնասիրի: Բարեբախտաբար, էսօր նենց հավես վարքային հետազոտություններ են արվել, որ էսպիսի լիքը բաներ են ապացուցվել չգիտակցված «հիշողությամբ»: Կարծեմ Անուկն էր վիդեոն դրել, չեմ հիշում: Ուրեմն էսպիսի հետազոտություն ա. մի քանի հզոր մասնագետի կանչում են մի հատ խանութի լոգո սարքելու, խանութի մասին մի երկու տվյալ են տալիս, էս մասնագետները նստած մի քանի ժամ տանջվում, մի հատ լոգո են սարքում: Մեկ էլ հետազոտության կազմակերպիչը, որն ունի լոգոյի սեփական տարբերակը, վերջում իրենն էլ ա ցույց տալիս: Համարյա նույն բանը, խանութի նույն անունով, մի երկու դետալ ա տարբերվում: Էստեղ Սամը կգա, կսկսի պարանորմալ երևույթներից խոսել: Բայց ոչ մի պարանորմալ բան էլ չկա. ուղղակի էդ լոգո սարքողներին որ բերում էին կոնկրետ տեղ գործն անելու, ճամփին հատուկ որոշ դետալներ էին դրել, որ գիտակցությունը չէր ֆիքսել, բայց ենթագիտակցությունը նկատել էր: Ու լոգոն սարքելուց էլ դրանք իրանց միտքն ա էկել, նկարել են:


Բյուր ջան, ես գրածներդ գիտության հաշվով բոլորովին էլ չեմ հերքում, ու ինձ թվում է, թե երբևիցէ չեմ էլ հերքել: Բայց պետք չի ուղղակի ամեն ինչի վրա նույն բացատրությունը կպցնել: Դա գիտե՞ս, թե ինչի է նման... Ոնց որ Թորիի համերգի տոմսը վերջապես ճարած լինես, բայց այդ մի տոմսով ուզենաս նրա բոլոր համերգներրին կամ աշխարհի բոլոր համերգներին գնալ: 

Ինձ թվում է, որ եթե մի քիչ երկար մտածեմ քո առաջարկած գիտության մասին, երևի նույնիսկ վիրավորվեմ էլ նրա համար: 
Ոնց որ, օրինակ, նկարչությունը` չգիտեմ, քեզ համար այն գիտությու՞ն է, թե՞ ոչ, - ասի. "Ժողովուրդ, այս աշխարհը գունավոր է, այն կազմված է կարմիր ու կապույտ գույներից":

Ներիր, խնդրում եմ ու մի նեղացիր, բայց առաջարկածդ գիտությունն այս նկարչության կերպ է փորձում ինձ մատուցել աշխարհի հարստությունները:

----------

ivy (29.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, Բյուրի բացատրության մեջ ռիզն կա, կուսեցիս ահագին բոյով էր ու իր դեմքին նայելու համար, իսկ ես գրեթե միշտ նայում եմ զրուցակցիս դեմքին, պետք է հայացքս վեր բարձրացնեի, այդ պահին էլ կտեսնեի, որ սառույցը պոկվում է: Ուղղակի մի անտրամաբանություն մնում է՝ սառուցն ընկավ իմ անհանգստությունից մոտ մեկ-մեկուկես րոպե հետո, այսինքն իրականում մենք գիտեինք երկուսս էլ, որ սառույցը կա, բայց չէինք մտածում, որ կպոկվի ու կընկնի: Այսինքն եթե անգամ ընկնելու պահը ֆիքսել էի էլ, ոնց կարող էր այդքան ուշ ընկնել, էլի մնում է անտրամաբանական:
> 
> Հ.Գ. *Մեֆ*, ինչ վերավերում է տելեպատիային, շատ պուճուր տարիքից իմ մոտ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նման աննորմալ երևույթներ անկանոն պարբերությամբ հայտնվում, անհետանում են


Սիրելի Ալֆա ջան, ե՞րբ ես վերջապես դադարելու նահանջել քո ճշմարտություններից... :Sad:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էդ հասարակ դեպք ա, մեֆիոստոֆելն էր եկել Մեֆիստոֆելի հետևից, էդ հեչ:


Ես էլ էի մոտավորապես էդ կարծիքին, Չուկ ջան, բայց Մեֆն ասաց, նարդի խաղալ չի սիրում:

Դե, էն եկողն էլ աել է. "Թու՜, ես քո հայ ասողի", - ու գնացել: Էլ ի՞նչ բացատրություն...

----------

Chuk (29.05.2014), Mephistopheles (29.05.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

1. Մի անգամ բումերանգաձև արծաթագույն բան եմ տեսել` անձայն սահում էր երկնքում (շատ բարձր չէ), հետո անհայտացավ, երկար մտածում էի, որ դա ինքնաթիռ չէր… ։Ճ
2. Պատանի ժամանակ գյուղի խոհանոցում մեծահասակները խոսում էին, ես խոհանոց մտնելիս տարօրինակ բան զգացի, երեսս թեքեցի փոքրիկ մետաղափայլ գունդ եմ տեսնում սենյակում օդի մեջ կանգնած, գունդը կարծես հայացքիցս փախչելով սահում մտնում է պատի մեջ… Այնքան իրական թվաց, ես շշմած ձայն չհանեցի, հետո չպատմեցի ոչ ոքի… 
3. Մի ամառային կիրակի ուշ երեկոյան մեր փողոցի հարևաններից մեկը զանգում է ինձ, թե դու հեռադիտակ ունեիր չէ՞, վերցրու շտապ արի այսինչ տեղը… Լուրջ մարդ էր դրա համար լուրջ ընդունեցի, իսկույն վերցրի «հեռադիտակս» որն իրականում թնդանոթի օպտիկական նշանոց էր ու խոշորացնում էր երևի թե մի 6 անգամ (համենայն դեպս օբյեկտիվը թույլ էր տալիս շատ ավելի պայծառ տեսնել) ու գնացի ասած տեղը որտեղ արդեն մի խումբ մարդիկ հավաքված ոգևորված նայում էին Երևանից Սևան ճանապարասզբում մի հատ սև փոքր սար կա, կիմանաք, որի վրա գրեթե խոտ չի աճում, այ դրա վրա եռակնյունաձև կանաչ լույսեր էին որոնք շարժվում էին դես ու դեն, իմ «հեռադիտակը» առանձնապես չօգնեց մթության մեջ բացի լույսերից էլի ինչ որ բան նշմարելու, հետո այդ եռանկյունիները մեկը մյուսի հետևից չքվեցին… այդ օրերին ինչ որ կտրուկ թեժացել էին այլմոլորակայինների թեմաները, էլի մարդիկ ինչ–որ բաներ էին տեսել կամ «տեսել»…
4. Տատս հանգչելիս երբ հոգին ավանդում է, այդ պահին սենյակի բոլոր լույսերը իրենք իրենց հանկարծակի վառվում են… Տան անդամները բոլորը տատիս մոտ են լինում ու անջատիչի մոտ մարդ չի լինում… Ես այնտեղ չեմ եղել, բայց ականատեսները միաձայն դա են պնդում։
5. Երկու երազ որոնք հիշել եմ ու երևի երբեք չեմ մոռանա, որովհետև տպավորիչ էին, գունավոր էին ու շատ իրական` մեկը ես քարանձավում կռվում էի ինչ որ փռչոտի հետ, փռչոտն ինձ գետին տապալեց ու արդեն ինձ սատկացնում էր, փռչոտի հետևից մեկը` փռչոտ մի կին քարով հագցրեց հակառակորդիս գլխին, հակառակորդս ընկավ… ինչ–որ բան ինձ հուշեց, որ այդ կնոջ համար էինք կռվում, ու նկատեցի, որ ես էլ փռչոտի մեկն եմ։ (Իրական կյանքում երբեք կնոջ կամ աղջկա համար կռվելիս ինձ չեմ պատկերացնում ։Ճ )
Մյուսը` մթնշաղ է, ապակեպատ վերելակով երկար վեր ենք բարձրանում ինչ–որ խորը ձորի եզրով, դիմացը` ձորի մյուս կողմում հսկայական սար է, սարի փեշին սփռված լույսեր են, ես գիտեմ որ դա քաղաք է, չնայած նման չի մեր պատկերացրած քաղաքներին, գիտեմ (կամ ինչ–որ մեկը հուշում է) սարի բարձրությունը` 518 կիլոմետր… հավասարվեցինք քաղաքի բարձրությանը ու հանկարծակի տեղափոխվեցի այլ ապակեպատ սարքի մեջ, որը սահեց դեպի քաղաք։ Ափսոս ես արթնացա, իսկ իմ մյուս եսը երևի քաղաք հասավ… Իմ մոտ տպավորություն է, թե ես շատ լավ գիտեի թե քաղաքի, թե սարի անունները, նաև գիտեի թե որտեղ եմ… 
Երազները առհասարակ հետաքրքիր երևույթներ են։

----------

Freeman (30.05.2014), Mephistopheles (29.05.2014), Sambitbaba (29.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2014), Ուլուանա (29.05.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էն որ ասում էի՝ մանր-մունր պարանորմալ բաներ բավականին հաճախ են լինում իմ կյանքում, է՞։ Երեկ էլ ըտենց մի բան եղավ։
Հողով ծաղիկը զրխկաց գետնին։ Սկսենք նրանից, որ ես տանը մենակ էի ու չեմ զգացել, որ կպած լինեմ դրան, էն էլ բավականաչափ ուժով, որ ընկնի։ Բայց էդ հեչ, կարող ա ուղղակի չեմ զգացել։ Ծաղիկի տակ էլ սովորական, հասարակ ապակե ափսե էր։ Ափսեի ու մետլախապատ հատակի բախման ձայնն այնքան ուժեղ էր, որ թվաց՝ շենքը ցնցվեց։ Բայց ափսեին ոչինչ չեղավ։ Ծաղկամանը շուռ էր եկել, հողը միջից թափվել, խեղճ ծաղիկը չռփվել հատակին․․․ Վերցրի, հողը տեղը լցրեցի, ծաղիկն էլ մեջը դրեցի։ Ոչ ոք չէր կարող ասել, որ կես րոպե առաջ էդ նույն ծաղիկն էդքան խղճալի վիճակում էր։ Ինքն էլ նուրբ տերևներ ունի ու երկար փշեր։ Ոչ մի տերև չէր վնասվել, ոչ մի փուշ չէր կոտրվել կամ ծռվել։ Զարմանում եմ՝ էդ դեպքում ոնց էր էդպես տպկվել հատակին, ախր 4 կողմն էդ փշերն են, պիտի խանգարեին․․․

Մի անգամ էլ ապակե բաժակս 3-րդ հարկի պատուհանից ներքև է ընկել ու ոչ մի վնասվածք։ Ընդ որում քամին պատուհանի փեղկով տվել էր, պատուհանագոգին դրված բաժակս գցել ներքև։ Ես էլ նայում եմ՝ ո՞ւր ա բաժակս, նոր էստեղ էր ախր  :LOL:  Ու էդ պահին մաքուր չէր, պիտի լվանայի, այսինքն ավելի աբսուրդ էր դառնում էն աբսուրդ միտքը, թե ինչ-որ ուրիշ մեկը վերցրած կլինի  :LOL: 
Բայց իրոք հրաշք էր, որ չէր կոտրվել, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ ճաքել, սկի ծերը չէր թռել։

Մի անգամ էլ ինչ-որ եկեղեցական տոն էր, հեռուստացույցով պատարագ էին ցույց տալիս ուղիղ եթերում, մեկ էլ տունը խունկի բույրով լցվեց։ Ու դա ինձ չի թվացել, որովհետև մամայի հետ էի, ու ինքն էլ էր զգում։ Թույլ չէր, ինտենսիվ բույր էր։

Ջահել տարիներիս, երբ BackStreet Boys շատ էի սիրում, ռադիո «Վանն» էլ դեռ փորձնական եթերում էր, հաճախ էր իրենց երգերից դնում։ Ես էլ փորձում էի բաց չթողնել, քանի որ նոր երգերից էին դնում, որոնք ես չունեի։ Մի քանի playlist ունեին, բոլորի հերթականությունն արդեն անգիր գիտեի։
Մի անգամ ռադիոն միացված չէր, մեկ էլ մեջս տագնապ ա մտնում, ինձ թվում ա՝ "Don't Want You Back"-ն ա հիմա գնում ռադիոյով, իսկ ես բաց եմ թողնում։ Ու մտքումս գնում ա երգը։ Վազում-միացնում եմ ռադիոն․ հենց էդ երգն ա եթերում ու հենց էն մասից, որ մտքումս հնչում էր։

----------

Sambitbaba (29.05.2014), Մինա (29.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2014), Ուլուանա (29.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես գրածներդ գիտության հաշվով բոլորովին էլ չեմ հերքում, ու ինձ թվում է, թե երբևիցէ չեմ էլ հերքել: Բայց պետք չի ուղղակի ամեն ինչի վրա նույն բացատրությունը կպցնել: Դա գիտե՞ս, թե ինչի է նման... Ոնց որ Թորիի համերգի տոմսը վերջապես ճարած լինես, բայց այդ մի տոմսով ուզենաս նրա բոլոր համերգներրին կամ աշխարհի բոլոր համերգներին գնալ: 
> 
> Ինձ թվում է, որ եթե մի քիչ երկար մտածեմ քո առաջարկած գիտության մասին, երևի նույնիսկ վիրավորվեմ էլ նրա համար: 
> Ոնց որ, օրինակ, նկարչությունը` չգիտեմ, քեզ համար այն գիտությու՞ն է, թե՞ ոչ, - ասի. "Ժողովուրդ, այս աշխարհը գունավոր է, այն կազմված է կարմիր ու կապույտ գույներից":
> 
> Ներիր, խնդրում եմ ու մի նեղացիր, բայց առաջարկածդ գիտությունն այս նկարչության կերպ է փորձում ինձ մատուցել աշխարհի հարստությունները:


Սամ, հեչ նման չի դրան: Երբ մի բանի համար ունես պարզ, ապացուցված, հավաստի գիտական բացատրություն, կարա՞ս բացատրես, թե ինչու պիտի ընկնես սարուձոր ու այլ բացատրություն փնտրես: Եթե չլիներ բացատրություն, ուրիշ բան, բայց կոնկրետ էս դեպքում կա:

----------

Sambitbaba (29.05.2014)

----------


## ivy

Պարանորմալ երևույթները «հավատալու ու չհավատալու» թեմա չի։ Ու էնպես չի, որ բանավեճի մի կողմում գիտության մարդիկ պիտի հայտնվեն, մյուս կողմում՝ սնահավատները։
Էդպես չի։
Ինձ թվում է, ոչ մեկիս համար էլ գաղտնիք չի,  որ մարդկությունը դեռ շատ ու շատ բաների պատասխաններ չունի, որ կյանքն ու տիեզերքը դեռ մեծ մասամբ չբացահայտված գաղտնիք է մեզ համար։ Որտեղից ենք մենք հայտնվել, ինչի համար, ուր ենք գնում, մենակ ենք ամբողջ տիեզերքում, թե չէ։ Եթե չէ, ապա ովքեր կամ ինչեր կան մեր շուրջը։ Էսպիսի հարյուրավոր բաց հարցեր կան։ 
Մենք չունենք պատասխաններ, ու դրա համար էլ լիքը բաներ, որոնք կատարվում են մեզ հետ ու մեր շուրջը անհասկանալի են մեզ համար, մեր բացահայտած նորմաներից դեռևս դուրս են, և դրանով՝ «պարանորմալ»։ Էդ ամեն  իհարկե ունի բացատրություն, սակայն մարդկության  զարգացումը դեռ չի հասել նրան, որ կարողանա տալ էդ ամենին ճշգրիտ պատասխաններ։
Իսկ ասել, որ անսովոր ու անհասկանալի ոչ մի բան էլ երբևէ չի կատարվում, դա ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան մտածել, որ մենք արդեն հասել ենք էնպիսի բանականության, որ մեր համար էլ անհասկանալի բաներ չկան էս աշխարհում։ Ինչն ինքն իրենով առնվազն աբսուրդային  համոզմունք է։

----------

Alphaone (29.05.2014), Enna Adoly (29.05.2014), erexa (29.05.2014), impression (29.05.2014), Sambitbaba (29.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (29.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2014), Ուլուանա (29.05.2014), Տրիբուն (29.05.2014)

----------


## Skeptic

Այվ, էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ. իհարկե, չբացահայտված ու չհետազոտված շատ երևույթներ կան, բայց փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ էդ "պարանորմալ" դեպքերի մեծամասնությունը շատ հանգիստ ենթարկվում են նորմալ, գիտական բացատրության: Էստեղ խնդիրը տեղեկացվածության աստիճանն ա: Կարող ա մի քիչ կոպիտ անալոգիա ստացվի, բայց նման զգացում ունեցած ու դրա վրա զարմացած մարդկանց մեծ մասի ու առաջին անգամ հեռուստացույց (համակարգիչ, բջջային հեռախոս և այլն) տեսած քարեդարյան մարդու միջև կարելի ա որոշ զուգահեռներ տանել: Գիտնականները կամ, թեկուզ, էնտուզիաստները որոշակի երևույթն ուսումնասիրել են, ու դրա դրսևորումները իրանց համար հանելուկ չեն:

----------

Արէա (29.05.2014)

----------


## ivy

Օրինակ՝ տելեպատիան կամ իրականացվող երազները ո՞նց են բացատրվում։ Դրանց միակ բացատրությունը ժխտումն է։
Մնացած բոլոր բացատրությունները «գիտականից» դուրս են։ 
Ու հարցը գիտականն ու չգիտականն էլ չի, այլ էն, որ ոչ մի կողմն էլ իրականում պատասխան չունի։

----------

Enna Adoly (29.05.2014), Sambitbaba (29.05.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> *Ալֆ*, գրառումդ չգիտեմ ինչու չմեջբերեց նախորդ էջից, բայց սենց պատասխանեմ, հույս ունեմ՝ կտեսնես: Նախ, չեմ կարծում, որ ընկերդ սառույցը տեսած լիներ, որովհետև ցանկացած բանական էակ երբեք սառույցի տակ չի կանգնում: Երկրորդ, տես, դու արդեն խոստովանեցիր, որ կարող ա սառույցը տեսած լինեիր: Դե դրան ավելացրու ջերմաստիճանը, այսինքն՝ որ հավանաբար նկատած կլինեիր, որ էնքան էլ ցուրտ չի, ավելացրու, որ գուցե մի քանի րոպե առաջ ուրիշ տեղ ընկնող սառույց ես տեսել ու ավելացրու էն, որ ընդհանրապես բանական մարդը սառույցի տակ չի կանգնի: Էս բոլորն իրար հետ քո ենթագիտակցականում մեծացրել ա տեսածդ սառույցի ընկնելու հավանականությունը: Ու մինչ գլխուղեղիդ կեղևն էդ ամեն ինչը կվերլուծեր ու կհասկանար (ի դեպ, կեղևը միշտ ավելի դանդաղ ա), ժամանակ չկորցնելու համար դու ընտրել ես ավելի կարևոր բան՝ զգուշացնելը, ոչ թե գիտակցելը:


Բյուր, էսօր հայրիկիս հետ քննարկեցինք, համարյա նույն բառերով նույն բանն էր ասում  :LOL:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Օրինակ՝ տելեպատիան կամ իրականացվող երազները ո՞նց են բացատրվում։ Դրանց միակ բացատրությունը ժխտումն է։
> Մնացած բոլոր բացատրությունները «գիտականից» դուրս են։ 
> Ու հարցը գիտականն ու չգիտականն էլ չի, այլ էն, որ ոչ մի կողմն էլ իրականում պատասխան չունի։


Այվ ջան, ինձ թվում է, կարելի է համաձայնվել Սկեպտիկի ասածի հետ, բայց որոշելով ընդունել նաև, որ եթե դեպքին ոչ գիտական բացատրություն է տրվում և այն չի ընդունվում "գիտության" կողմից, ուրեմն դա էլ հնարավոր է դիտարկել քարե դարի և ասօրվա համեմատությամբ, բայց "այսօրը" դնելով քարե դարի տեղը...

----------

Ուլուանա (29.05.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Ուսանողական տարիների միստիցիզմներից  :Smile: 

Տխուր-տրտում իրավաբանական տարիներն էին, որ համալսարան սպանելով էին ուղարկում: Գրքերն ինձ հարկավոր չէին, հանգիստ աջուձախ էի անում: Կարծեմ երրորդ կուրսում էր, ընկերուհուս գիրք տվեցի ու ահագին ժամանակ չէր վերադարձնում. ինքը հետո տարեկետում վերցրեց ու իրար մոտ մի տարի չէինք հանդիպել: Տալուց հետո արդեն նույն առարկան ավելի խորացված անցնում էինք ու գրքի կարիքը չափազանց զգացվում էր: Լիլի համարը, բնականաբար, կորցրել էի մոտ մեկ տարի առաջ հին հեռախոսիս հետ: Այնուամենայնիվ փնտրեցի հեռախոսիս մեջ ու բնական է՝ չգտա: հաջորդ օրը գնացի համալսարան, տեսնեմ դռան մոտ կանգնած է գիրքը ձեռքին ու անկապ ժպտում է.
-	Լի՞լ, էս ո՞ր մոլորակներում ես եղել, ու՞ր ես կորել,- հարցնում եմ:
-	Գժուկս (ինքն ինձ էսպես էր դիմում) էս էն գիրդ ա որ երեկ զանգեցիր, ուզեցիր, կներես որ էսքան երկար ժամանակ պահեցի, վերցրու, ես վազեմ, շատապում եմ, հետո կխոսենք,- ասեց ու գնաց:
Հետո նորից նայում եմ հեռախոսիս մեջ, բայց իրա համար տենց էլ չկա, նոր հեռախոս էր ու շատերի համարը չունեի, հատկապես իրենը, որ մի տարու չափ կորել էր, չէինք հանդիպել:
Հա, ի դեպ, այլմոլորակայինների մատը խառը չի, ես հետո իրենց հարցրեցի  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (29.05.2014), Enna Adoly (29.05.2014), ivy (30.05.2014), John (31.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2014), Ուլուանա (29.05.2014), Վոլտերա (30.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

օքեյ, լավ, ես մի հատ էլ եմ բան պատմելու… տեսնեմ սրան ինչ կասեք…

Նոր էի Լոս Անջելես եկել կարծեմ մի տայրի էր… լավ չեմ հիշում… բայց, դեպքերը մոռանալու բան չեն... որոշել էինք ընգերներով մի-մի շիշ պիվա վերցնել, լճափին լուսաբաց դիմավորել… ԼԱ-ի հյուսիսում մի հատ լավ լիճ կա… խախանդ… հավես… Թե ոնց հերթով քնեցինք, չեմ կարող ասել, բայց գիշերն ահավոր վառ երազ տեսա… կարմիր ներքնազգեստով ու սև, թափանցիկ կտորից երկար հագուստով(եղած-չեղած մի հաշիվ) կնիկ էր… Մոտեցավ… սկսեց մազերիս հետ խաղալ…  պիվես վերցրեց, մինչև վերջ խմեց, գլուխը դրեց ուսիս ու քնեց… Շունչը զզվելի ճահիճի հոտ ուներ…  զզվանքով մի կողմ քաշվեցի, տեսա լիքը տենց կնիկներ են մոտենում, ինչ-որ մեկը թևի տակից մանգաղ (էն սովետի մանգաղը) հանեց… վազեցի ու  թռա լիճն ու արթնացա… սելաֆի պես էլ անձրև էր գալիս… լրիվ թրջվել էի:
Քիչ հետո որդեն ծածկի տակ ցրտից դողալով երազս սկսեցի պատմել… իրար ընդհատելով պատմածս շարունակեցին, 4 հոգով նույն բանն էինք տեսել երազում… 

պաժալստա…

----------

Alphaone (30.05.2014), Skeptic (30.05.2014), Յոհաննես (29.05.2014), Վոլտերա (30.05.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> օքեյ, լավ, ես մի հատ էլ եմ բան պատմելու… տեսնեմ սրան ինչ կասեք…
> 
> Նոր էի Լոս Անջելես եկել կարծեմ մի տայրի էր… լավ չեմ հիշում… բայց, դեպքերը մոռանալու բան չեն... որոշել էինք ընգերներով մի-մի շիշ պիվա վերցնել, լճափին լուսաբաց դիմավորել… ԼԱ-ի հյուսիսում մի հատ լավ լիճ կա… խախանդ… հավես… Թե ոնց հերթով քնեցինք, չեմ կարող ասել, բայց գիշերն ահավոր վառ երազ տեսա… կարմիր ներքնազգեստով ու սև, թափանցիկ կտորից երկար հագուստով(եղած-չեղած մի հաշիվ) կնիկ էր… Մոտեցավ… սկսեց մազերիս հետ խաղալ…  պիվես վերցրեց, մինչև վերջ խմեց, գլուխը դրեց ուսիս ու քնեց… Շունչը զզվելի ճահիճի հոտ ուներ…  զզվանքով մի կողմ քաշվեցի, տեսա լիքը տենց կնիկներ են մոտենում, ինչ-որ մեկը թևի տակից մանգաղ (էն սովետի մանգաղը) հանեց… վազեցի ու  թռա լիճն ու արթնացա… սելաֆի պես էլ անձրև էր գալիս… լրիվ թրջվել էի:
> Քիչ հետո որդեն ծածկի տակ ցրտից դողալով երազս սկսեցի պատմել… իրար ընդհատելով պատմածս շարունակեցին, 4 հոգով նույն բանն էինք տեսել երազում… 
> 
> պաժալստա…


չեմ հավատում  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չեմ հավատում


բայ ինչի՞… ի՞նչ կա չհավատալու… չի կարա՞ տենց բան լինի…  թե՞ ես եմ ասում դրա համար…

----------


## insider

Մի դեպք էլ ես պատմեմ իմ բանակային արկածներից:  Չգիտեմ ինչքանով է պարանորմալ, մոտ 15 տարի է անցել, բայց դեռ հիշում եմ ու երբեք չեմ մոռանա:

Ցուրտ էր: Գիշերային հերթափոխի ժամանակ մեր վաշտը թվով վեց պոստ էր պահում: Դրանցից հինգը մարտական էին համարվում, մեկը` ոչ մարտական: Ոչ մարտական ասելով էտ ծանր ավտոմատը ձեռքդ էր, բայց փամփուշտ չէին տալիս: Իմաստը մինչև հիմա էլ չեմ հասկացել, իրենք էլ չէին կարողանում բացատրել: Իմ ոչ մարտական պոստը կպած էր մարատկաններից մեկին: Դե երկու ժամվա ընթացքում երկու ժամապահներով պտտվում, մեկ մեկ էլ կանգնում խոսում էինք, ծխում: Զորամասի ու իմ պոստի պատից այն կողմ լքված բազմահարկ մի շինություն կար: Հավքն իր թևքով, օձն իր պորտով ընդեղ չէր մտնում: Զորամասի սյունով լույսերից մեկը կիսով չափ էտ շինության վրա էր: 

Հենց հերթափոխի սկզբից միամիտ ինչ որ բան եմ նկատում, որ շինության երկրորդ հարկի պատուհաններից մեկից մեկն անթարթ հայացքով ինձ է նայում: Գլուխն էր միայն երևում, մարդանման էր, բայց տձև: Ձայն չէր լսվում, բայց էտ մռութանման գլխին որ նայում էի ոնց որ բերանը շարժելով ինչ որ բան բարբաջեր: Մտածեցի աչքիս է երևում: Հետո մի շրջան պտտվեցի, նորից նայեցի, բայց չէ, նայում էր, դիրքն էլ փոխել էր: Հետո չքվեց: Լսում եմ ոտնաձայներ: Հստակ: Սթափվեցի: Բարձր ձյան տվեցի մարտականի ժամապահին: Պատմեցի: Չհավատաց: Նորից սկսեցինք շրջել: Հայտնվեց ուրիշ պատուհանի մոտ: Նշմարում էի դեմքը` մի տեսակ լկտի ժպիտով ինձ էր նայում: Հետո էլի չքվեց ու էլի լսեցի ոտնաձայներ: Հազար ու մի բան անցավ մտքովս:

Արդեն մոտ մեկ ժամ նման ձևով <խաղացնում> էր ինձ, նյարդերս տեղի տվեցին: Վախից ու նյարդային վիճակից, ձեռքիս ափերը քրտնել էին ու սառել: Ամենասարսափելին այն էր, որ, այդ վիճակիս, ինչ որ ուժ ձգում էր ինձ դեպի պատը, որ մոտենամ` առանց աչքս կտրելու պատուհանից: Զգում էի, որ կորցնում եմ ռեալ մտածելու ունակությունս ու չէի տիրապետում իրավիճակին: Նորից կանչեցի մարտականի ժամապահին: Խառնված էի, արագ-մարագ պատմեցի: Էլի չհավատաց: Խնդրեցի մոտի ազատ փամփշտակալը փամփուշտներով ինձ տա: Վախեցավ, չտվեց: Այդ պահին նորից հստակ լսվեցին ոտնաձայներ կամաց-կամաց մարելով` կարծես փախչում էր պատի տակով: Մյուս ժամապահն էլ լսեց: Վեր հանեց ավտոմատը, լիցքավորեց, ապահովիչը բացեց ու վախից ուղիղ վրաս պահեց: Պառկեցի ու գլորվեցի այն կողմ, որ հիմարը վախից չկրակի վրաս: Մինչև հանդարտվեց, ծխեցինք նորից անցանք շրջելու: Ոտնաձայները չկաին: Շինությանը վախից էլ չէի նայում: Արդեն հերթափոխը հանձնելու ժամանակն էր: Պահակապետը եկավ նոր հերթափոխի հետ: Նոր ժամապահին հանձնեցի պոստը ու շրջվեցի: Նույն լկտի ժպիտով ուրիշ պատուհանից ինձ էր նայում: Էլ ձայն չհանեցի ու լուռ հասա մինչև պահակատուն:

Երկու տարվա մեջ այդ պոստին ու ոչ միան մի հարյուր անգամ կանգնել եմ ու նման բանի մինչ այդ ու հետո էլ երբեք չեմ հանդիպել: Երազներ չեմ տեսնում, բայց դրա ճղճիմ դեմքը միշտ աչքիս առաջ գալիս է:

----------

Alphaone (30.05.2014), Enna Adoly (29.05.2014), ivy (30.05.2014), John (31.05.2014), Skeptic (30.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (29.05.2014), Վոլտերա (30.05.2014), Տրիբուն (29.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ուլուանա, ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳըրլ… դե ասեք… կարա՞ք բացատրեք… աչքաթող մի արեք…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օրինակ՝ տելեպատիան կամ իրականացվող երազները ո՞նց են բացատրվում։ Դրանց միակ բացատրությունը ժխտումն է։
> Մնացած բոլոր բացատրությունները «գիտականից» դուրս են։ 
> Ու հարցը գիտականն ու չգիտականն էլ չի, այլ էն, որ ոչ մի կողմն էլ իրականում պատասխան չունի։


Ռիփ, իրականացող երազների մասին հետազոտության մասին մի քանի էջ էն կողմ գրել եմ: Կան մարդիկ, որոնք հակված են իրականացող երազներ տեսնելու: Հավաքել են էդ մարդկանց, խնդրել, որ իրենց երազներն ամեն օր տեսնելուց հետո գրի առնեն: Մարդիկ գրի են առել, ինչի արդյունքում երազներն այլևս իրականացող չեն եղել: Ու էստեղ ստացվում ա մի բան. ավելի շատ ոչ թե երազներն են իրականացող, այլ իրականում կատարվածը հարմարեցվել են երազներին: 

Էս երևույթներից շատերն ավելի շուտ իրադարձությունների հերթականության խախտման արդյունք են: Շատ ժամանակ արդեն կատարվածից հետո մեզ թվում ա, թե մենք նախապես «զգացել ենք»: Մյուս կողմից, հաճախ նման երևույթները պարանորմալ անվանելով մենք ինքներս մեզ ուղղակի թերագնահատում ենք:

Էս վերջերս բլոգս էի փորփրում, լիքը հին գրառումներ կարդացի ապագայի մասին, որոնք էնքան ճշգրտորեն են իրականացել, որ կարելի էր մտնել էս թեմա ու հանգիստ գրառում անել: Բայց միամտություն կլիներ դրանք պարանորմալ անվանելը: Ուղղակի ես ինձ ու ինձ շրջապատող աշխարհը շատ լավ եմ ճանաչում: Էդ բոլորը համադրելով կարելի է ստանալ ապագայի ինչ-որ պատկեր, որը տարիներ առաջ կարող էր ուղղակի խոսակցություն լինել, իսկ էսօր իրականություն:




> Բյուր, էսօր հայրիկիս հետ քննարկեցինք, համարյա նույն բառերով նույն բանն էր ասում


Դե խելոք մարդ ա հայրիկդ  :Smile:

----------

Skeptic (30.05.2014), Վոլտերա (30.05.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Մեֆ, շարունակում եմ պնդել քո մասին նախկինում ասածս. դու պետք է փորձես գրական ստեղծագործություն գրել: Վստահ եմ, որ քո մոտ լավ է ստացվելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> օքեյ, լավ, ես մի հատ էլ եմ բան պատմելու… տեսնեմ սրան ինչ կասեք…
> 
> Նոր էի Լոս Անջելես եկել կարծեմ մի տայրի էր… լավ չեմ հիշում… բայց, դեպքերը մոռանալու բան չեն... որոշել էինք ընգերներով մի-մի շիշ պիվա վերցնել, լճափին լուսաբաց դիմավորել… ԼԱ-ի հյուսիսում մի հատ լավ լիճ կա… խախանդ… հավես… Թե ոնց հերթով քնեցինք, չեմ կարող ասել, բայց գիշերն ահավոր վառ երազ տեսա… կարմիր ներքնազգեստով ու սև, թափանցիկ կտորից երկար հագուստով(եղած-չեղած մի հաշիվ) կնիկ էր… Մոտեցավ… սկսեց մազերիս հետ խաղալ…  պիվես վերցրեց, մինչև վերջ խմեց, գլուխը դրեց ուսիս ու քնեց… Շունչը զզվելի ճահիճի հոտ ուներ…  զզվանքով մի կողմ քաշվեցի, տեսա լիքը տենց կնիկներ են մոտենում, ինչ-որ մեկը թևի տակից մանգաղ (էն սովետի մանգաղը) հանեց… վազեցի ու  թռա լիճն ու արթնացա… սելաֆի պես էլ անձրև էր գալիս… լրիվ թրջվել էի:
> Քիչ հետո որդեն ծածկի տակ ցրտից դողալով երազս սկսեցի պատմել… իրար ընդհատելով պատմածս շարունակեցին, 4 հոգով նույն բանն էինք տեսել երազում… 
> 
> պաժալստա…


Էս մեկն ավելի լավ ստացվեց  :Jpit: 
Դուք հաստատ խմելուց նմանատիպ մի կնոջ եք մի տեղ տեսել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, շարունակում եմ պնդել քո մասին նախկինում ասածս. դու պետք է փորձես գրական ստեղծագործություն գրել: Վստահ եմ, որ քո մոտ լավ է ստացվելու:


ես լինեի քո փոխարեն չէի պնդի Չուկ ջան… ազնվորեն… իրական դեպք եմ ասում… բայց քանի որ քո փոխարեն չեմ կարող ես վստահ սխալ պնդում անել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս մեկն ավելի լավ ստացվեց 
> Դուք հաստատ խմելուց նմանատիպ մի կնոջ եք մի տեղ տեսել:


հա՞ որ… չես հավատու՞մ… մենակ պիվա ենք խմել, էն էլ էդքան շատ չէ…

----------


## Chuk

> ես լինեի քո փոխարեն չէի պնդի Չուկ ջան… ազնվորեն… իրական դեպք եմ ասում… բայց քանի որ քո փոխարեն չեմ կարող ես վստահ սխալ պնդում անել…


Ես հավատում եմ, որ իրական ա, ու էդ ավելի լավ ա: Երբ իրականությունն ես գեղարվեստորեն նկարագրում, պատմվածք սարքում, հաճախ շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ա լինում: Էնպես որ շարունակում եմ պնդել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես հավատում եմ, որ իրական ա, ու էդ ավելի լավ ա: Երբ իրականությունն ես գեղարվեստորեն նկարագրում, պատմվածք սարքում, հաճախ շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ա լինում: Էնպես որ շարունակում եմ պնդել:


օքեյ… you're the boss… դու պարանորմալ դեպքերին հավատում ե՞ս Չուկ… եթե չես հավատում, դու սրան ի՞նչ բացատրություն կտաս… գիտեմ չես հավատում…

Բյուրի կարծիքն էլ եմ ուզում լսել…

----------


## Chuk

> օքեյ… you're the boss… դու պարանորմալ դեպքերին հավատում ե՞ս Չուկ… եթե չես հավատում, դու սրան ի՞նչ բացատրություն կտաս… գիտեմ չես հավատում…
> 
> Բյուրի կարծիքն էլ եմ ուզում լսել…


Նայած հավատալ ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում: Ես համարում եմ, որ ցանկացած երևույթի կարելի է բացատրություն տալ: Բայց նաև գիտեմ, որ թեկուզ մեկն ինձ հետ եղել են դեպքեր, պատահարներ, որոնց բացատրությունը ես չեմ գտել: Քանի դեռ չեմ գտել, դրանք պարանորմալ են:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նայած հավատալ ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում: Ես համարում եմ, որ ցանկացած երևույթի կարելի է բացատրություն տալ: Բայց նաև գիտեմ, որ թեկուզ մեկն ինձ հետ եղել են դեպքեր, պատահարներ, որոնց բացատրությունը ես չեմ գտել: Քանի դեռ չեմ գտել, դրանք պարանորմալ են:


Շատ բարի… դե հիմա դու իմ գրածին ի՞նչ բացատրություն կտաս, առանց հեգնելու… ինչու՞ չես փորձում մեկնաբանել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա՞ որ… չես հավատու՞մ… մենակ պիվա ենք խմել, էն էլ էդքան շատ չէ…


Դե սրա մասին չեմ կարա ասեմ՝ հորինում ես: Իսկ էն նախորդ պատմությունդ ակնհայտ էր, որ հորինվածք ա: 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա բացատրություններին, ապա կարելի ա ուրիշ կողմից գալ. ինչների՞դ էր պետք, որ բոլորդ նույն երազը տեսնեիք:

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ բարի… դե հիմա դու իմ գրածին ի՞նչ բացատրություն կտաս, առանց հեգնելու… ինչու՞ չես փորձում մեկնաբանել…


- Երբ քնած եք եղել, ընկերներից մեկը կիսաբարձր պատմություն է պատմել, որը ձեր երազները շեղել է մի ուղղությամբ:
- Առաջինը պատմել է, օրինակ՝ դու, մյուսները ֆռռացել են վրան, թե իրենք էլ են նույնը տեսել:
- Մինչ դա ինչ-որ պատմություն եք լսել, կամ կինո տեսել, տպավորվել եք, ապա էդ մոտիվներով նմանատիպ երազներ տեսել:
- Իսկապես կարմիր շորերով աղջիկ է եղել, դուք հարբած ու կիսաքուն եք եղել, հետո ինքը գնացել ա, բայց տպավորությունը մնացել:

Ես չունեմ բացատրություն: Ես ունեմ վարկածներ: Որոնք բոլորն էլ գուցե սխալ են: Ես ասում եմ, որ քանի հիմք չունեմ պնդելու, հիմնավորելու, թե ինչ է եղել, դա կարելի է կոչել պարանորմալ:



Բայց որ էդպես է այլ պարանորմալ պատմություն: Իրական: Հորիցս:
Երիտասարդ տարիներին հերթական արշավն է, չեմ հիշում թե որ սարի վրա: Անձրևոտ ու մռայլ մի օր է: Մի պահի որոշում են չորսով ամեն մեկը մի կողմ քայլեն, որ ով հարմար ծածկով ժայռ կամ մի բան գտնի, ձեն տա մյուսներին:
Հայրս մի քիչ քայլում է, հանկարծ դիմացը լույս է բացվում, ծիածանաձև կամարով: Ու էդ կամարից դեպի իրեն է քայլում ինքը:
Վախեցած հետ է գալիս:

Պարզվում է մյուս երեքն էլ են նույն պատճառով հետ եկել, ամեն մեկը կամարի տակ իրեն էր տեսել ու վախեցել:

----------

Alphaone (30.05.2014), Freeman (30.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2014), Ուլուանա (30.05.2014), Վոլտերա (30.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

փաստորեն էս անգամ սուտ չեմ ասում...

----------

Alphaone (30.05.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> փաստորեն էս անգամ սուտ չեմ ասում...


Սուտ ես ասում, բայց խաղի կանոններից մի շեղվիր  :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ իմ իրական պատմությանն ի՞նչ բացատրություն կտաս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սուտ ես ասում, բայց խաղի կանոններից մի շեղվիր 
> 
> Ի դեպ իմ իրական պատմությանն ի՞նչ բացատրություն կտաս:


բայց ինչի ա սուտ....

ճիշտն ասած չունեմ բացատրեւթյուն որտև նախ քեզ հետ չի եղել և յետո էլկվալիֆիկացիա չունեմ ... գիտելիքներս չի հերիքում...

----------


## Chuk

> բայց ինչի ա սուտ....
> 
> ճիշտն ասած չունեմ բացատրեւթյուն որտև նախ քեզ հետ չի եղել և յետո էլկվալիֆիկացիա չունեմ ... գիտելիքներս չի հերիքում...


Պատմությունը մարդկանց մեծ մասն իսկապես կընդունեին որպես պարանորմալ: Բայց հայրս էլ, ընկերներն էլ ֆիզիկ են: Ճշգրտորեն լուծել էին անձրևոտ եղանակին մառախուղից հետո՝ մառախուղի ցրվելու հետ լույսի ճառագայթների ընկնելուց ստացվող օպտիկական և լուսային իլյուզայի խնդիրը, անգամ հաջողացրել դրանից տարիներ հետո մի անգամ էլ ստանալ նույնը:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.05.2014), Արէա (30.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պատմությունը մարդկանց մեծ մասն իսկապես կընդունեին որպես պարանորմալ: Բայց հայրս էլ, ընկերներն էլ ֆիզիկ են: Ճշգրտորեն լուծել էին անձրևոտ եղանակին մառախուղից հետո՝ մառախուղի ցրվելու հետ լույսի ճառագայթների ընկնելուց ստացվող օպտիկական և լուսային իլյուզայի խնդիրը, անգամ հաջողացրել դրանից տարիներ հետո մի անգամ էլ ստանալ նույնը:


բա իմն ինչի՞ ա սուտ

----------


## Chuk

> բա իմն ինչի՞ ա սուտ


Քո կերպարի նկատմամբ կանխատրամադրվածությունիցս եմ տենց ենթադրում: Հավատս չի գալիս, որ էս թեմայում դու լուրջ պարանորմալ բան գրես  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (30.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2014), Ուլուանա (30.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քո կերպարի նկատմամբ կանխատրամադրվածությունիցս եմ տենց ենթադրում: Հավատս չի գալիս, որ էս թեմայում դու լուրջ պարանորմալ բան գրես


բա եղա՞վ… որ ասենք Ալֆան գրեր, կհավատայի՞ր…

----------

Alphaone (30.05.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> բա եղա՞վ… որ ասենք Ալֆան գրեր, կհավատայի՞ր…


Կբերեի էն չորս հավանական տարբերակները, ինչ քո դեպքում էի բերել:

Ես հավատում եմ, որ նման պատմություն կարող է լինել: Բայց նաև կարծում եմ, որ դու գրելով էդ պատմությունը թեսթ ես անում: Իսկ եղել է քո հետ, ուրիշի, թե հորինել ես, ճիշտն ասած այդքան էլ էական չեմ համարում:

----------

Alphaone (30.05.2014), Mephistopheles (30.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2014), Ուլուանա (30.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կբերեի էն չորս հավանական տարբերակները, ինչ քո դեպքում էի բերել:
> 
> Ես հավատում եմ, որ նման պատմություն կարող է լինել: Բայց նաև կարծում եմ, որ դու գրելով էդ պատմությունը թեսթ ես անում: Իսկ եղել է քո հետ, ուրիշի, թե հորինել ես, ճիշտն ասած այդքան էլ էական չեմ համարում:


good man… շատ շնորհակալ եմ Չուկ ջան…

----------

Alphaone (30.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ուլուանա ջան դու՞ ինչ կասես…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա ջան դու՞ ինչ կասես…


Նույնը, ինչ Չուկն ասեց։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նույնը, ինչ Չուկն ասեց։


Լուրջ ընդունի, էլի… գիտեմ լուրջ չես վերաբերվում…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի բան էլ ես պատմեմ։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ էս մեկն ավելի հեռավոր ա. պապայիս պատմել ա իր ընկերը տարիներ առաջ։ Գուցե էլի ինչ–որ գիտական բացատրություն գտնվի, չգիտեմ։ Ինձ իսկապես հետաքրքրում ա։ Ուրեմն էս մարդն իր աղջկա հետ լուսանկարվում ա, ու նկարվելիս էնպես են նստած լինում, որ աղջկա գլուխը իր կրծքավանդակին ա լինում, այսինքն՝ ծածկում ա իր կրծքավանդակի մի մասը։ Լուսանկարը հանելուց հետո տեսնում են, որ աղջկա գլուխը դուրս չի եկել նկարում, ընդ որում՝ էն հատվածը, որը պիտի ծածկված լիներ աղջկա գլխով, նորմալ ու ամբողջական դուրս ա եկել, այսինքն՝ էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ գլուխն ուղղակի բացակայել ա նկարելիս, ոչ թե էդ մասում ժապավենը կամ թուղթը վնասվել են, որովհետև էդ դեպքում ուղղակի ոչինչ չէր լինի կամ աղավաղված ինչ–որ պատկեր կլիներ։

----------

Վոլտերա (30.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լուրջ ընդունի, էլի… գիտեմ լուրջ չես վերաբերվում…


Լուրջ կամ անլուրջ ընդունելն ի՞նչ կապ ունի։ Անկախ նրանից՝ լուրջ էր, թե չէ, Չուկի նշած տարբերակներն ինձ խելքին մոտ են թվում, բայց ոչ սպառիչ։ Այսինքն՝ բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ հնարավոր եմ համարում, բայց նաև չեմ բացառում, որ իրականում լրիվ ուրիշ բացատրություն կարող ա լինել։

----------

Mephistopheles (30.05.2014), Sambitbaba (30.05.2014)

----------


## Skeptic

Ժող, սպանեք ինձ գիտության գրանիտով:  :LOL: 

Էրեկ ուզում էի Այվիին պատասխանեի, հեռախոսիս զարյադկան նստեց (вот так всегда, на самом интересном месте  :Sad: ): Օրապահին խնդրեցի, որ գիշերվա ընթացքում զարյադկի դնի ու վերկացից մի ժամ առաջ ինձ արթնացնի: Էդպես տվայտվելով քնեցի: Բավական վառ երազներ տեսա, որոնցից մեկը 18+ էր, մյուսի մասին երևի թե Անկապում կգրեմ, իսկ այ երրորդում պառկած-քնած եմ կոյկիս, ու օրապահը մոտենում ա, ձեն ա տալիս.
- Գա՞գ: Հել, ապեր, ժամը հինգ անց կես ա:

Երազի շարունակությունը չեմ հիշում, բայց որոշ ժամանակ անց, էս անգամ իրականում, օրապահը գալիս ա ինձ արթնացնելու.
- Գա՞գ: Հել, ապեր, ժամը հինգ անց կես ա:
 :Jpit: 




Բյուրը սաղ տեղը տեղին բացատրել ա, ես ավելացնելու բան չունեմ, համ էլ որովհետև գիտելիքներս չեն հերիքում:  :Pardon:

----------

VisTolog (30.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մի բան էլ ես պատմեմ։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ էս մեկն ավելի հեռավոր ա. պապայիս պատմել ա իր ընկերը տարիներ առաջ։ Գուցե էլի ինչ–որ գիտական բացատրություն գտնվի, չգիտեմ։ Ինձ իսկապես հետաքրքրում ա։ Ուրեմն էս մարդն իր աղջկա հետ լուսանկարվում ա, ու նկարվելիս էնպես են նստած լինում, որ աղջկա գլուխը իր կրծքավանդակին ա լինում, այսինքն՝ ծածկում ա իր կրծքավանդակի մի մասը։ Լուսանկարը հանելուց հետո տեսնում են, որ աղջկա գլուխը դուրս չի եկել նկարում, ընդ որում՝ էն հատվածը, որը պիտի ծածկված լիներ աղջկա գլխով, նորմալ ու ամբողջական դուրս ա եկել, այսինքն՝ էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ գլուխն ուղղակի բացակայել ա նկարելիս, ոչ թե էդ մասում ժապավենը կամ թուղթը վնասվել են, որովհետև էդ դեպքում ուղղակի ոչինչ չէր լինի կամ աղավաղված ինչ–որ պատկեր կլիներ։


Կոմպիս մեջ մի լուսանկար ունեմ, հատուկ աղջկանիցս եմ խնդրել պատճենը.

Աղջկաս մի սևամորթ ծանոթի լուսանկարն է, մոտ երկու տարի առաջվա:

Ուրեմն էս տղան մի ընկերների հետ վրանով ինչ-որ տեղ հանգստանում են:
Լուսանկարի վրա մի հաճելի տեղ է, անտառի մեջ: Ցերեկ է, արևոտ օր: Տարբեր իրեր են` աթոռ, փչովի բազկաթոռ, կերակրի մեծ արկղ-սառնարաններ, մի վրանն ամբողջությամբ է երևում, մյուսը` կիսով: Էսպես մանրամասը գրում եմ, որովհետև նկարը բացեցի ու հենց հիմա առջևումս է: 
Համարյա կենտրոնում էս տղան է անգնած, բավական դռբով տղա է: Նրա հետևում, քիչ ավելի աջ, ծառից պարանով կախած է մի լապտեր:

Վրանի հետևում, հենց այդ կախած լապտերի տակ... չէ, առաջին հայացքից ոչինչ չկա: Բայց մի փոքր ուշադիր եթե նայում ես, շատ չէ, ընդամենը մի փոքր... Վրանի հետևում, լապտերի տակ կանգնած մի սևամորթ կնոջ ուրվանկար է երևում: Չեն երևում միայն ոտքերը` վրանի հետևում են:
Այս կինը լրիվ թափանցիկ է, չնայած լրիվ տեսանելի` ծառերի ֆոնի վրա. գլուխը լավ երևում է կանաչ տերևների վրա, իսկ մարմնի միջից էլ արդեն լավ երևում են ծառերի բներն ու հողը: 
Կնոջ մազերը կամ կարճ կտրած են, կամ շատ ամուր հավաքած, ինչպես սևամորթ կանայք հաճախ են անում: Իսկ ճակատին, երևի նույնիսկ ճակատից վեր, մի զարդ է երևում, ոնց որ փոքրիկ թագ լինի գլխին:

Եկեք համարենք, որ ուրվական է, քանզի իրոք ուրվական է երևում, և հարյուր տոկոսով այս նկարը ոչ ոք չի սարքել:
Բյուր ջան, առաջ քաշիր գիտությունդ, Մեֆ ջան, միացրու սարկազմդ:

Բայց չասացի ամենահետաքրքիրը. այդ կնոջ մեջ սևամորթ տղան (արդեն քառասունն անց է) ճանաչել է իր մորը, որը մահացել է, երբ տղան դեռ պատանի էր:

----------

Վոլտերա (30.05.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Կոմպիս մեջ մի լուսանկար ունեմ, հատուկ աղջկանիցս եմ խնդրել պատճենը.
> 
> Աղջկաս մի սևամորթ ծանոթի լուսանկարն է, մոտ երկու տարի առաջվա:
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
> Ուրեմն էս տղան մի ընկերների հետ վրանով ինչ-որ տեղ հանգստանում են:
> Լուսանկարի վրա մի հաճելի տեղ է, անտառի մեջ: Ցերեկ է, արևոտ օր: Տարբեր իրեր են` աթոռ, փչովի բազկաթոռ, կերակրի մեծ արկղ-սառնարաններ, մի վրանն ամբողջությամբ է երևում, մյուսը` կիսով: Էսպես մանրամասը գրում եմ, որովհետև նկարը բացեցի ու հենց հիմա առջևումս է: 
> Համարյա կենտրոնում էս տղան է անգնած, բավական դռբով տղա է: Նրա հետևում, քիչ ավելի աջ, ծառից պարանով կախած է մի լապտեր:
> ...


Գցե՞ս նկարը, մենք էլ տեսնենք:
Մեկ էլ, եթե հնարավոր ա, էդ տղայի մոր նկարներից:

Պ.ս. էսօր հասնեմ տուն, իմ հետ կատարված որոշ պարանորմալ թվացող երևույթներ իրենց հնարավոր բացատրություններով ներկայացնեմ)
Ուսումնասիրությունները կատարել եմ իմ վրա, իմ իրազեկված համաձայնությամբ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (30.05.2014), Sambitbaba (30.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Գցե՞ս նկարը, մենք էլ տեսնենք:
> Մեկ էլ, եթե հնարավոր ա, էդ տղայի մոր նկարներից:


Ֆրիման ջան, եթե իմ նկարը լիներ, մեծ ուրախությամբ կդնեի:
Բայց ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ ուրիշի նկարը դնել ամբողջ աշխարհի առջև:
Եթե Լոսում ունես վստահելի մեկը, կարող եմ իրեն ցույց տալ:

----------


## Freeman

> Ֆրիման ջան, եթե իմ նկարը լիներ, մեծ ուրախությամբ կդնեի:
> Բայց ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ ուրիշի նկարը դնել ամբողջ աշխարհի առջև:
> Եթե Լոսում ունես վստահելի մեկը, կարող եմ իրեն ցույց տալ:


Ճիշտն ասած հենց ես էի ուզում տեսնել, ոչ թե կասկածում էի նկա րի գոյությանը, տարբերություն չկա էդ նկարը դու ես տեսել, թե ուրիշ վստահելի մարդ, եթե ես չեմ տեսել))
Ամեն դեպքում բացատրություն տալը հեշտ չի, մանավանդ առանց նկարը տեսնելու, մոր հետ համեմատելու և այլն:
Ի դեպ, դու ի՞նչ բացատրություն ես տալիս, ինչքան հասկացել եմ, դու հավատում ես, որ մենք ուրիշ պարամետրեր ունեցող կյանքի ձևեր ենք, երկրի վրա եկել ենք, որ ինչ-որ անհատական դասեր ստանանք, հետևաբար մեր իրական տեսքը, եթե այդպիսին ունենք, չի համապատասխանում երկրի մարմինների տեսքին: Ուրեմն ո՞նց ա ստացվել, որ որ մայրը էդ տեսքով հայտնվել ա, էդ որևէ իմաստ ունե՞ր, եթե հա՝ չէ՞ր կարող ուրիշ մեկը իրա մոր տեսքով հայտնվել, մեկ ա նույն էֆեկտն էր ունենալու:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա իմ կարծիքին՝ ինչ որ լուսային/մթնոլորտային երևույթ/անորակ նկար/ստվեր, որ ուրվագծերով նման ա մարդու, որն էլ մեր ախպերը նմանեցրել ա իրա մորը, մանավանդ, որ շուտվանից մորը չի տեսել ու հաստատ դեմքը լրիվ նույնությամբ չի հիշում: Իսկ մի անգամ նմանեցնելուց հետո ինչքան մոր նկարները նայում ա, էդքան ավելի շատ ա ինքն իրեն համոզում, որ նման ա:
Ի վերջո անիմաստ ու առանց մահվանից հետո շարունակվող գոյությունը շատ տխուր ա)

----------

Skeptic (30.05.2014), Աթեիստ (30.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ան, էդ նկարը ո՞ր թվականին ա էղել: Ինչքան գիտեմ, ժամանակին ուրիշ տեխնոլոգիաներով էին լուսանկարներն անում, ստանում էին ուրվագծերը, հետո դրանք «լցվում» էին, դրա համար էն ժամանակներում լուսանկարները միշտ չէ, որ տիրոջը նույնությամբ կրկնում էին: Ու հնարավոր ա, որ լուսանկարիչը սխալ ա «լցրել»: Բայց էս տեխնոլոգիային մանրամասն ծանոթ չեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն էսօր սովորականից ուշ եմ գործի գնում: Ու սարսափելի սոված եմ: Մտածում եմ՝ հասնեմ, միանգամից ճաշարան գնամ: Ճամփին էլ մի հատ ֆալաֆելանոց կա: Մտածում եմ՝ գուցե կանգնեմ, էդտեղից ֆալաֆել վերցնեմ, նոր գնամ: Մի տեսակ ահավոր ձևի ֆալաֆել էի ուզում: Բայց չկանգնեցի, գնացի, հասա գործի, մտա ճաշարան, ուտելիք եմ ուզում վերցնեմ: Մի քանի շրջան պտտվեցի, սալաթներն անկապ էին էսօր, տաք սնունդն էլ բուրգեր էր: Տենց, սկսեցի այլընտրանք ման գալ: Օրվա սուպը նայեցի, մեկ էլ սենդվիչների բաժնում հայտնվեցի, տեսնեմ՝ ֆալաֆելով սենդվիչ կա:

*Պարանորմալ բացատրություն*: Եսիմ որ զգայարանով տելեպաթիկ կապի մեջ եմ մտել խոհարարի հետ ու իմացել, որ ֆալաֆելով սենդվիչ ա լինելու, դրա համար ճամփին չկանգնեցի կամ էլ խոհարարը տելեպաթիկ մեթոդներով իմացել ա, որ ես էսօր ֆալաֆել եմ ուզելու, սենդվիչը սարքել ա:

*Նորմալ բացատրություն*: Էդ սենդվիչը միշտ կամ պարբերաբար էնտեղ եղել ա, ուղղակի առաջին անգամ եմ նկատել: Ու դա շատ հավանական ա, որովհետև մեր ճաշարանում արևելյան բաներ շատ կան: Իսկ ճամփին ֆալաֆել ուզելը նշան էր, որ ճաշարանի ուտելիքից հոգնել եմ:

Դե հիմա ընտրեք ձեզ հարմար բացատրությունը:

Հ.Գ. Սենդվիչը շատ համով էր:

----------

Alphaone (30.05.2014), Freeman (30.05.2014), GriFFin (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (30.05.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Ուրեմն էսօր սովորականից ուշ եմ գործի գնում: 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ու սարսափելի սոված եմ: Մտածում եմ՝ հասնեմ, միանգամից ճաշարան գնամ: Ճամփին էլ մի հատ ֆալաֆելանոց կա: Մտածում եմ՝ գուցե կանգնեմ, էդտեղից ֆալաֆել վերցնեմ, նոր գնամ: Մի տեսակ ահավոր ձևի ֆալաֆել էի ուզում: Բայց չկանգնեցի, գնացի, հասա գործի, մտա ճաշարան, ուտելիք եմ ուզում վերցնեմ: Մի քանի շրջան պտտվեցի, սալաթներն անկապ էին էսօր, տաք սնունդն էլ բուրգեր էր: Տենց, սկսեցի այլընտրանք ման գալ: Օրվա սուպը նայեցի, մեկ էլ սենդվիչների բաժնում հայտնվեցի, տեսնեմ՝ ֆալաֆելով սենդվիչ կա:
> 
> *Պարանորմալ բացատրություն*: Եսիմ որ զգայարանով տելեպաթիկ կապի մեջ եմ մտել խոհարարի հետ ու իմացել, որ ֆալաֆելով սենդվիչ ա լինելու, դրա համար ճամփին չկանգնեցի կամ էլ խոհարարը տելեպաթիկ մեթոդներով իմացել ա, որ ես էսօր ֆալաֆել եմ ուզելու, սենդվիչը սարքել ա:
> 
> *Նորմալ բացատրություն*: Էդ սենդվիչը միշտ կամ պարբերաբար էնտեղ եղել ա, ուղղակի առաջին անգամ եմ նկատել: Ու դա շատ հավանական ա, որովհետև մեր ճաշարանում արևելյան բաներ շատ կան: Իսկ ճամփին ֆալաֆել ուզելը նշան էր, որ ճաշարանի ուտելիքից հոգնել եմ:
> 
> Դե հիմա ընտրեք ձեզ հարմար բացատրությունը:
> ...


Էէէ, Բյուր, լավ էլի, սպաս, բացատրեմ, թե իրականում ոնց ա եղել.
Ֆալաֆելով սենդվիչը դրած ա եղել, դու չես նկատել, ինքն էլ նեղվել ա, որովհետև բոլոր առարկաներն էլ զգացմունքներ ունեն, քեզ ստիպել ա, որ ֆալաֆել ուզես, կեսից սոկերը, որոնց քո ճանապարհով են բերում, խաբար են տվել, որ ճամփին ֆալաֆել են ծախում, ինքն էլ ձեռի հետ ստիպել ա, որ էդ ճամփի տեղից չառնես:

----------

Վոլտերա (30.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, էդ նկարը ո՞ր թվականին ա էղել: Ինչքան գիտեմ, ժամանակին ուրիշ տեխնոլոգիաներով էին լուսանկարներն անում, ստանում էին ուրվագծերը, հետո դրանք «լցվում» էին, դրա համար էն ժամանակներում լուսանկարները միշտ չէ, որ տիրոջը նույնությամբ կրկնում էին: Ու հնարավոր ա, որ լուսանկարիչը սխալ ա «լցրել»: Բայց էս տեխնոլոգիային մանրամասն ծանոթ չեմ:


Կարծեմ իննսունականներին էր, համենայնդեպս, էդ ժամանակ էր պապաս պատմել, ու իմ իմանալով՝ նոր եղած դեպք էր։
Բյուր, եթե նույնիսկ էդ քո ասած «լցնովի» եղանակով արված լիներ նկարը, պետք ա «լցներ» էն, ինչը տեսանելի–հասանելի ա աչքի համար, չէ՞. հա, ասենք, գլուխը լավ չի «լցրել», բայց էդ դեպքում թող լրիվ դատարկ լիներ կամ ինչ ուզում ա լիներ, բայց գլխի հետևում եղածը չէր կարող երևալ, իմ պատկերացմամբ։ Եթե երևացողը չի կարողացել նորմալ «լցնել», ո՞նց ա դրա հետևում եղածը «լցրել» էն դեպքում, երբ դա չէր կարող տեսանելի լինել։ Ես չեմ բացառում, որ սրա համար ինչ–որ գիտական բացատրություն լինի, բայց առնվազն քո ասածը սրա բացատրությունը չի կարող լինել, իմ խորին համոզմամբ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարծեմ իննսունականներին էր, համենայնդեպս, էդ ժամանակ էր պապաս պատմել, ու իմ իմանալով՝ նոր եղած դեպք էր։
> Բյուր, եթե նույնիսկ էդ քո ասած «լցնովի» եղանակով արված լիներ նկարը, պետք ա «լցներ» էն, ինչը տեսանելի–հասանելի ա աչքի համար, չէ՞. հա, ասենք, գլուխը լավ չի «լցրել», բայց էդ դեպքում թող լրիվ դատարկ լիներ կամ ինչ ուզում ա լիներ, բայց գլխի հետևում եղածը չէր կարող երևալ, իմ պատկերացմամբ։ Եթե երևացողը չի կարողացել նորմալ «լցնել», ո՞նց ա դրա հետևում եղածը «լցրել» էն դեպքում, երբ դա չէր կարող տեսանելի լինել։ Ես չեմ բացառում, որ սրա համար ինչ–որ գիտական բացատրություն լինի, բայց առնվազն քո ասածը սրա բացատրությունը չի կարող լինել, իմ խորին համոզմամբ։


Ան, էդ ուրվագծերը շատ մոտավոր են լինում: Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ լուսանկարիչը դա արտեֆակտ ա համարել, ինքը իրա երևակայությամբ կրծքավանդակն ա նկարել: Էդպես շատ էր լինում էն ժամանակներում, երբ ուրվագծերը լավ չէին ստացվում , լուսանկարիչն իր երևակայությանն էր զոռ տալիս: Մեր տան հին նկարներում մամաս լիքը էդպիսի խոխմա բաներ էր ցույց տալիս, որ ասենք՝ հոնքերն էր սխալ նկարել կամ որ ձեռքը պիտի չերևար նկարում, բայց եսիմ որտեղից երևում է ու էդպիսի լիքը ուրիշ ստեղծագործություններ: Ես ավելի հակված եմ հավատալու, որ դա լուսանկարչի չար կատակն ա եղել կամ գլխի ուրվագծերն էնքան վատ են ստացվել, որ ստիպված կրծքավանդակն ա շարունակել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, էդ ուրվագծերը շատ մոտավոր են լինում: Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ լուսանկարիչը դա արտեֆակտ ա համարել, ինքը իրա երևակայությամբ կրծքավանդակն ա նկարել: Էդպես շատ էր լինում էն ժամանակներում, երբ ուրվագծերը լավ չէին ստացվում , լուսանկարիչն իր երևակայությանն էր զոռ տալիս: Մեր տան հին նկարներում մամաս լիքը էդպիսի խոխմա բաներ էր ցույց տալիս, որ ասենք՝ հոնքերն էր սխալ նկարել կամ որ ձեռքը պիտի չերևար նկարում, բայց եսիմ որտեղից երևում է ու էդպիսի լիքը ուրիշ ստեղծագործություններ: Ես ավելի հակված եմ հավատալու, որ դա լուսանկարչի չար կատակն ա եղել կամ գլխի ուրվագծերն էնքան վատ են ստացվել, որ ստիպված կրծքավանդակն ա շարունակել:


Բյուր, իմ իմանալով՝ դա ոչ թե ինչ–որ մեծ խմբակային լուսանկար ա եղել, որում մարդիկ էնքան փոքր են, որ կարելի ա մեկի գլուխն էլ ֆուկ անել, այլ խոշոր պլանով արված լուսանկար, կարծեմ նկարում մենակ էդ մարդն ու իր աղջիկն են եղել։ Իսկ էդ պարագայում տենց բան անելն ուղղակի աբսուրդ ա, իմ կարծիքով։

----------

Sambitbaba (30.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իմ իմանալով՝ դա ոչ թե ինչ–որ մեծ խմբակային լուսանկար ա եղել, որում մարդիկ էնքան փոքր են, որ կարելի ա մեկի գլուխն էլ ֆուկ անել, այլ խոշոր պլանով արված լուսանկար, կարծեմ նկարում մենակ էդ մարդն ու իր աղջիկն են եղել։ Իսկ էդ պարագայում տենց բան անելն ուղղակի աբսուրդ ա, իմ կարծիքով։


Ես էդ ունքերի պահը որ ասում եմ, խոշոր պլանով դիմանկարում ա էղել: Չես կարա ասես՝ ինչքանով ա ճիշտ գնացել պրոցեսը, ոնց ա էդ մասը մխրտվել, լուսանկարիչն էլ փորձել ա լուծում տալ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես էդ ունքերի պահը որ ասում եմ, խոշոր պլանով դիմանկարում ա էղել: Չես կարա ասես՝ ինչքանով ա ճիշտ գնացել պրոցեսը, ոնց ա էդ մասը մխրտվել, լուսանկարիչն էլ փորձել ա լուծում տալ:


Բյուր, թեկուզ խոշոր դիմանկարում, բայց ունքերը գոնե առկա էին, չէ՞։ Այսինքն՝ պատկերն ամեն դեպքում ամբողջական էր մարդու։ Իսկ էդ նկարում գլուխն ամբողջությամբ բացակայում ա, տարբերությունը չե՞ս զգում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, թեկուզ խոշոր դիմանկարում, բայց ունքերը գոնե առկա էին, չէ՞։ Այսինքն՝ պատկերն ամեն դեպքում ամբողջական էր մարդու։ Իսկ էդ նկարում գլուխն ամբողջությամբ բացակայում ա, տարբերությունը չե՞ս զգում։


Զգում եմ: Բայց ասում եմ՝ ինչ-որ բան փչացել, սխալ ա գնացել, գլուխը մխտռվել ա: Ո՞նց ա լինում էն մեր ձեռի սիրողական ֆոտոներով, որ նկարում ենք, լույսը, օրինակ, շատ ա լինում, ինչ-որ պատկեր մխտռված ա դուրս գալիս: Մի մոռացի է, որ լուսանկարիչը չի տեսնում՝ ինչ ա նկարում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Զգում եմ: Բայց ասում եմ՝ ինչ-որ բան փչացել, սխալ ա գնացել, գլուխը մխտռվել ա: Ո՞նց ա լինում էն մեր ձեռի սիրողական ֆոտոներով, որ նկարում ենք, լույսը, օրինակ, շատ ա լինում, ինչ-որ պատկեր մխտռված ա դուրս գալիս: Մի մոռացի է, որ լուսանկարիչը չի տեսնում՝ ինչ ա նկարում:


Այսինքն՝ ո՞նց չի տեսնում, չհասկացա։

----------

Sambitbaba (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքն՝ ո՞նց չի տեսնում, չհասկացա։


Թվային էկրան չկա դեմը դրած, որ տեսնի՝ չի ստացվել, նորից անի: Ինքը մենակ նկարվողին ա տեսնում, նկարը չի տեսնում: Իսկ տենց կարա ուժեղ լույսից նույնիսկ ամբողջ մարմինը փչանա, լուսանկարիչը նկարը հանելուց տեսնի: Կամ կարա լուսանկարը հանելու ինչ-որ փուլում ինչ-որ բան սխալ գնա, ինչ-որ մաս մխտռվի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Թվային էկրան չկա դեմը դրած, որ տեսնի՝ չի ստացվել, նորից անի: Ինքը մենակ նկարվողին ա տեսնում, նկարը չի տեսնում: Իսկ տենց կարա ուժեղ լույսից նույնիսկ ամբողջ մարմինը փչանա, լուսանկարիչը նկարը հանելուց տեսնի: Կամ կարա լուսանկարը հանելու ինչ-որ փուլում ինչ-որ բան սխալ գնա, ինչ-որ մաս մխտռվի:


Հա՜, արդեն ստացված նկարը նկատի ունեիր  :Jpit: ։ Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ էս ի՞նչ ա ասում, հո քոռ–քոռ չի նկարում  :Jpit: ։ 
Այսինքն՝ նկատի ունես, գլուխը փչացել ա, ինքը գլխի հետևում եղածը ձեռքով նկարե՞լ ա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ճիշտն ասած հենց ես էի ուզում տեսնել, ոչ թե կասկածում էի նկա րի գոյությանը, տարբերություն չկա էդ նկարը դու ես տեսել, թե ուրիշ վստահելի մարդ, եթե ես չեմ տեսել))
> Ամեն դեպքում բացատրություն տալը հեշտ չի, մանավանդ առանց նկարը տեսնելու, մոր հետ համեմատելու և այլն:
> Ի դեպ, դու ի՞նչ բացատրություն ես տալիս, ինչքան հասկացել եմ, դու հավատում ես, որ մենք ուրիշ պարամետրեր ունեցող կյանքի ձևեր ենք, երկրի վրա եկել ենք, որ ինչ-որ անհատական դասեր ստանանք, հետևաբար մեր իրական տեսքը, եթե այդպիսին ունենք, չի համապատասխանում երկրի մարմինների տեսքին: Ուրեմն ո՞նց ա ստացվել, որ որ մայրը էդ տեսքով հայտնվել ա, էդ որևէ իմաստ ունե՞ր, եթե հա՝ չէ՞ր կարող ուրիշ մեկը իրա մոր տեսքով հայտնվել, մեկ ա նույն էֆեկտն էր ունենալու:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա իմ կարծիքին՝ ինչ որ լուսային/մթնոլորտային երևույթ/անորակ նկար/ստվեր, որ ուրվագծերով նման ա մարդու, որն էլ մեր ախպերը նմանեցրել ա իրա մորը, մանավանդ, որ շուտվանից մորը չի տեսել ու հաստատ դեմքը լրիվ նույնությամբ չի հիշում: Իսկ մի անգամ նմանեցնելուց հետո ինչքան մոր նկարները նայում ա, էդքան ավելի շատ ա ինքն իրեն համոզում, որ նման ա:
> Ի վերջո անիմաստ ու առանց մահվանից հետո շարունակվող գոյությունը շատ տխուր ա)


Հասկանում ես, Ֆրիման ջան, երբ դեպքը կատարվում է, նրան բոլորովին չի անհանգստացնում այն հանգամանքը, կբացատրե՞նք արդյոք ես ու դու, թե ինչի համար է այն կատարվել: Այն ուղղակի տեղի է ունեցել: 

Ես, իհարկե, կարող եմ բացատրել, բայց քո ինչի՞ն է դա պետք... 
Երկու բառով կարող եմ ասել, որ մոր նկարում հայտնվելու պատճառներից մեկը կարող է լինել այն, որ այդ պահին որդին ուղղակի հիշել է մորը, մտածել է մոր մասին:
Չբավարարեց չէ՞... Չհավատացիր, չէ՞... 
Ինչպե՞ս կարող ես հավատալ, եթե չես հավատում հենց քո հետ տեղի ունեցածին, հնարավոր է, ամենաիրական ու ամենաիմաստալից բաներին քո կյանքում այն պատճառով միայն, որովհետև չունես դրանց բացատրությունը: Չէ, իհարկե, ժամանակի ընացքում հավաքել ես երևի ինչ-որ "գիտական" հիմնավորումներ քո իրականությունները հերքելու համար, իսկ այն, ինչ չես կարողացել բացատրել, ուղղակի վանել ես մտքիցդ, չէ՞:
Ներիր, որ ասում եմ, բայց հիշու՞մ ես "Տարօրինակ զգացողություններ" բաժնում մեր զրույցը... Մի պահ քեզ հետաքրքրեց, չէ՞, թե որտեղի՞ց ես գիտեմ այն բառը, որը դու լսել էիր "երևակայական ընկերոջիցդ" փոքր ժամանակ: Նույնիսկ մի պահ հարցրեցիր, թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում "ՍՈՀՄ": Բայց մի պահ միայն: Ինչու՞ չկրկնեցիր հարցդ, ինչու՞ չցանկացար իմանալ: Մոռացա՞ր... Չմոռացար:
Գտար "գիտական" պատասխա՞նը... Չգտար: Ինչու՞ չուզեցար...

Սխալ ես հասկացել իմ հավատամքներն էլ. մենք ուրիշ պարամետրեր ունեցող կյանքի ձևեր չենք, բայց մենք` մեր մարմինն էլ չենք: Համարել, թե դու` քո մարմինն ես, նույնն է, եթե նստես քո ավտոմեքենան ու համարես, ե դու` քո ավտոմեքենան ես: Ուղղակի մարմինդ ավելի կատարյալ մեքենա է, քան ավտոմեքենադ, և այն տրված է քեզ, ճիշտ ես, մեր փորձը, մեր անհատական (և խմբակային էլ) դասերն անցնելու համար: Եվ այդ կատարյալ մեքենան էլ` մարմինդ, - քո միակ մարմինը չէ, ընդ որում, ես խոսում եմ միայն մեկ տարածքի մասին: Կորցնելով ֆիզիկական մարմինը, մարդ դեռևս տիրապետում է վեց այլ մարմինների էլ, որոնցից էլ, եթե որոշել է այլևս չվերադառնալ ֆիզիկական մարմին, ուրեմն պետք է հրաժարվի աստիճանաբար: Ամեն մարմնից հրաժարվելը երկար ժամանակ է պահանջում, շատ ավելի երկար, քան ֆիզիկական կյանքն է: Իսկ այդ տղայի մայրը դեռևս տիրապետում է իր մնացած վեց մարմիններին և այն, ինչ երևում է նկարի վրա, նրա էֆիրային մարմինն է:

Նկարում մոր հայտնվելն ապացույցն է այն բանի, որ աշխարհը` մի ամբողջականություն է, տեսանելին և անտեսանելին, իմացածն ու չիմացածը, բացատրվածն ու չբացատրվածը: Եվ դա է այս աշխարհի կատարյալությունը` այդ ամբողջականությունը: Եվ այդ ամբողջականության մեջ մենք բոլորս միասին ենք ու մեկտեղ. Հենց Այստեղ և Հենց Այս Պահին:
Եթե տղան զգացել է մահացած մոր կարիքը կամ ուղղակի հիշել է նրան, ուրեմն մայրն իր զավակի հետ է, Հենց Այստեղ և Հենց Այս Պահին: Իսկ անիմաստություն կլիներ այն, եթե մոր փոխարեն լիներ մեկ ուրիշը: Իմաստ կարող էր լինել այն դեպքում, եթե տղան տեսած լիներ այդ պսեվդո-մորը իրականում իր կողքին, թեկուզ որպես ուրվական: Բայց չէ՞ որ նա չի տեսել մորը, այլ հայտնաբերել է հետո միայն, նկարը դիտելիս...

----------


## ivy

Անուկի ու Ինսայդերի պատմածները շատ վախենալու են, պարանորմալ-չպարանորմալը հլը մի կողմ:
Կամ էլ ուղղակի իրենք են տենց վախենալու պատմում...

----------


## Freeman

> Հասկանում ես, Ֆրիման ջան, երբ դեպքը կատարվում է, նրան բոլորովին չի անհանգստացնում այն հանգամանքը, կբացատրե՞նք արդյոք ես ու դու, թե ինչի համար է այն կատարվել: Այն ուղղակի տեղի է ունեցել:


Ես մեր համար էի ասում, մենք նստած քննարկում ենք, առանց հարցնելու իրան հետաքրիր ա՞, թե՞ չէ, ի՞նչ կարևոր ա ում ա հետաքրքիր, եթե մեզ հետաքրքիր ա))



> Ես, իհարկե, կարող եմ բացատրել, բայց քո ինչի՞ն է դա պետք...


Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, ինձ մեկ-մեկ ուրիշ մարդկանց պատկերացումները հետաքրքրում են, հատկապես երբ իմինից էդքան տարբերվում են))




> Երկու բառով կարող եմ ասել, որ մոր նկարում հայտնվելու պատճառներից մեկը կարող է լինել այն, որ այդ պահին որդին ուղղակի հիշել է մորը, մտածել է մոր մասին:
> Չբավարարեց չէ՞... Չհավատացիր, չէ՞...


Փաստերը բավարար չեն հավատալու համար) Հնարավոր ա մտածես, որ փաստեր պետք չեն կամ իմ պատկերացրած փաստերից պետք չեն ինչ-որ բանի հավատալու համար, բայց էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ չհավատալ, որ ուղղակի թռչող մակարոնե հրեշն էդ նկարի վրա էդ տղայի մոր նկարն ա տպել, որ ապագայից իրեն սերունդներն են ինչ-որ բան ուղարկել, որ Չուկը գերբնական ուժեր ունի ու տենց ա արել, որ քննարկելու բան ունենանք: Ինչի՞ համար էս տարբերակներին չես հավատում, ինչ-որ հիմք ունե՞ս:



> Ինչպե՞ս կարող ես հավատալ, եթե չես հավատում հենց քո հետ տեղի ունեցածին, հնարավոր է, ամենաիրական ու ամենաիմաստալից բաներին քո կյանքում այն պատճառով միայն, որովհետև չունես դրանց բացատրությունը: Չէ, իհարկե, ժամանակի ընացքում հավաքել ես երևի ինչ-որ "գիտական" հիմնավորումներ քո իրականությունները հերքելու համար, իսկ այն, ինչ չես կարողացել բացատրել, ուղղակի վանել ես մտքիցդ, չէ՞:


Էնքան էլ չեմ վանել, ուղղակի բացատրություններ եմ գտել, իմ չափորոշիչներով՝ բավարար բացատրություններ:




> Ներիր, որ ասում եմ, բայց հիշու՞մ ես "Տարօրինակ զգացողություններ" բաժնում մեր զրույցը... Մի պահ քեզ հետաքրքրեց, չէ՞, թե որտեղի՞ց ես գիտեմ այն բառը, որը դու լսել էիր "երևակայական ընկերոջիցդ" փոքր ժամանակ: Նույնիսկ մի պահ հարցրեցիր, թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում "ՍՈՀՄ": Բայց մի պահ միայն: Ինչու՞ չկրկնեցիր հարցդ, ինչու՞ չցանկացար իմանալ: Մոռացա՞ր... Չմոռացար:
> Գտար "գիտական" պատասխա՞նը... Չգտար: Ինչու՞ չուզեցար...


Չեմ հիշում, թե ինչի համար էդ կիսատ թողեցինք, ենթադրում եմ, որ ես մոռացել եմ ու չեմ մտել էդ թեմա՝ գրառումներին պատասխանելու: Մի-քիչ խառը շրջան էր, ու հիշողությունս ահավոր վատ էր էդ ժամանակ, մարդկանց բան էի խոստանում, խոսքս չավարտած՝ մոռանում) Ինչևէ, ես ուղղակի հակված եմ դրանք լսողական հալյուցինացիաներ համարելու, էս շաբաթվանից հոգեբուժություն ենք սկսում, երևի ավելի մանրամասն կհասկանամ, թե ինչ էր կատարվում:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա բառերին՝ Ես ուղղակի չեմ հիշում, թե ինչեր եմ լսել, մոտավոր հիշում եմ, թե ինչ բնույթի էին, որովհետև մեծ մասը իմաստ արտահայտող խոսակցություններ էին: Դրա համար եթե դու ինձ հիմա ինչ-որ բառ հարցնես, հնարավոր ա ինձ թվա հենց էդ եմ լսել, հատկապես եթե էդ բառն ինչ-որ տեղից ծանոթ լինի կամ դրա նման ինչ-որ բառ լսած լինեմ:




> Սխալ ես հասկացել իմ հավատամքներն էլ. մենք ուրիշ պարամետրեր ունեցող կյանքի ձևեր չենք, բայց մենք` մեր մարմինն էլ չենք: Համարել, թե դու` քո մարմինն ես, նույնն է, եթե նստես քո ավտոմեքենան ու համարես, ե դու` քո ավտոմեքենան ես: Ուղղակի մարմինդ ավելի կատարյալ մեքենա է, քան ավտոմեքենադ, և այն տրված է քեզ, ճիշտ ես, մեր փորձը, մեր անհատական (և խմբակային էլ) դասերն անցնելու համար: Եվ այդ կատարյալ մեքենան էլ` մարմինդ, - քո միակ մարմինը չէ, ընդ որում, ես խոսում եմ միայն մեկ տարածքի մասին: Կորցնելով ֆիզիկական մարմինը, մարդ դեռևս տիրապետում է վեց այլ մարմինների էլ, որոնցից էլ, եթե որոշել է այլևս չվերադառնալ ֆիզիկական մարմին, ուրեմն պետք է հրաժարվի աստիճանաբար: Ամեն մարմնից հրաժարվելը երկար ժամանակ է պահանջում, շատ ավելի երկար, քան ֆիզիկական կյանքն է: Իսկ այդ տղայի մայրը դեռևս տիրապետում է իր մնացած վեց մարմիններին և այն, ինչ երևում է նկարի վրա, նրա էֆիրային մարմինն է:


Ինձ թվում ա ուղղակի սխալ բացատրեցի, ոչ թե սխալ էի հասկացել))




> Նկարում մոր հայտնվելն ապացույցն է այն բանի, որ աշխարհը` մի ամբողջականություն է, տեսանելին և անտեսանելին, իմացածն ու չիմացածը, բացատրվածն ու չբացատրվածը: Եվ դա է այս աշխարհի կատարյալությունը` այդ ամբողջականությունը: Եվ այդ ամբողջականության մեջ մենք բոլորս միասին ենք ու մեկտեղ. Հենց Այստեղ և Հենց Այս Պահին:
> Եթե տղան զգացել է մահացած մոր կարիքը կամ ուղղակի հիշել է նրան, ուրեմն մայրն իր զավակի հետ է, Հենց Այստեղ և Հենց Այս Պահին: Իսկ անիմաստություն կլիներ այն, եթե մոր փոխարեն լիներ մեկ ուրիշը: Իմաստ կարող էր լինել այն դեպքում, եթե տղան տեսած լիներ այդ պսեվդո-մորը իրականում իր կողքին, թեկուզ որպես ուրվական: Բայց չէ՞ որ նա չի տեսել մորը, այլ հայտնաբերել է հետո միայն, նկարը դիտելիս...


Իսկ էն,որ տղան իր պապուն չի տեսել,արդյոք չի՞ նշանակում, որ  աշխարհը մի ամբողջականություն չէ, տեսանելին և անտեսանելին, իմացածն ու չիմացածը, բացատրվածն ու չբացատրվածը: Եվ  մենք բոլորս միասին չենք ու մեկտեղ. Ոչ մի ժամանակ, ոչ մի տեղ:

----------


## Freeman

> Էրեկ ուզում էի Այվիին պատասխանեի, հեռախոսիս զարյադկան նստեց (вот так всегда, на самом интересном месте ): Օրապահին խնդրեցի, որ գիշերվա ընթացքում զարյադկի դնի ու վերկացից մի ժամ առաջ ինձ արթնացնի: Էդպես տվայտվելով քնեցի: Բավական վառ երազներ տեսա, որոնցից մեկը 18+ էր, մյուսի մասին երևի թե Անկապում կգրեմ, իսկ այ երրորդում պառկած-քնած եմ կոյկիս, ու օրապահը մոտենում ա, ձեն ա տալիս.
> - Գա՞գ: Հել, ապեր, ժամը հինգ անց կես ա:
> 
> Երազի շարունակությունը չեմ հիշում, բայց որոշ ժամանակ անց, էս անգամ իրականում, օրապահը գալիս ա ինձ արթնացնելու.
> - Գա՞գ: Հել, ապեր, ժամը հինգ անց կես ա:


Սրանից իմ հետ էլ ա մի քանի անգամ եղել, մեկը հենց երկու օր առաջ՝ երազիս տեսա, որ ինձ ժամը 7ին քնիցս հանում են, սմս եկավ, արթնացա, 7-ն էր:
Բացի Բյուրի բացատրածից, ենթադրում եմ, որ քնած ժամանակ մենք զգում ենք, թե ինչքան ժամանակ ա անցել, որովհետև երբ մի քանի օր նույն ժամին բուՁիլնիկով արթնանում ես, հետո ավտոմատ էդ ժամին ես էլի արթնանում, մի քանի րոպե շուտ: Համենայն դեպս՝ ես ))

----------

Աթեիստ (30.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա՜, արդեն ստացված նկարը նկատի ունեիր ։ Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ էս ի՞նչ ա ասում, հո քոռ–քոռ չի նկարում ։ 
> Այսինքն՝ նկատի ունես, գլուխը փչացել ա, ինքը գլխի հետևում եղածը ձեռքով նկարե՞լ ա։


Հա, այսինքն՝ երբ տեսել ա, որ փչացել ա (կապ չունի՝ նկարը հանելու որ փուլում), էդ մասը ձեռքով դզել ա  :Jpit:

----------


## GriFFin

> Սրանից իմ հետ էլ ա մի քանի անգամ եղել, մեկը հենց երկու օր առաջ՝ երազիս տեսա, որ ինձ ժամը 7ին քնիցս հանում են, սմս եկավ, արթնացա, 7-ն էր:
> Բացի Բյուրի բացատրածից, ենթադրում եմ, որ քնած ժամանակ մենք զգում ենք, թե ինչքան ժամանակ ա անցել, որովհետև երբ մի քանի օր նույն ժամին բուՁիլնիկով արթնանում ես, հետո ավտոմատ էդ ժամին ես էլի արթնանում, մի քանի րոպե շուտ: Համենայն դեպս՝ ես ))


Ես ինչքան գիդեմ, հենց դե ժա վուի պահերն են Ռուբ  :Think:

----------


## Պիրիտ

իմ երազներից ոչ մեկը չի կատարվում, այ դա է պարանորմալ երևույթ` ըստ հավանականության տեսության տեսածս հազարավոր երազներից գոնե մեկը պիտի կատարվեր)))

----------

Freeman (31.05.2014), VisTolog (31.05.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Ես ինչքան գիդեմ, հենց դե ժա վուի պահերն են Ռուբ


Բյուրն էլ տենց ասեց, ես էլ եմ էդ հայտնաբերել, ուղղակի ժամի հետ կապված էդ միտքն էլ ունեմ:

Իսկ թե ոնց եմ հայտնաբերել. 
Առաջին կուրսում էի, սպրոսներից մեկից առաջ երազից սպրոս էի գրում, մի քանի շաբաթ հետո, երբ Ա առարկայից սպրոս գրեցի, կեսից հասկացա, որ երազիս էդ սպրոսն եմ տեսել՝ հարցերով/տարբերակներով հիշեցի (գրելու ընթացքում, ասենք՝ հարցը կարդում էի, հիշում էի, որ կարդացել եմ):

Դեռ ռացիոնալ բացատրություն չէի գտել, երբ Բ առարկայի սպրոսն էր ու ես հիշեցի, որ էս տեստերն էլ եմ երազիս տեսել: Երբ ավելի շատ խելքս գլուխս հավաքեցի, հասկացա, որ նույն օրը տեսած նույն երազն էր, ամեն սպրոսին ինձ թվում էր, որ հենց էդ սպրոսն եմ տեսել, էն բոլոր դեպքերը, որ էդ ժամանակ կատարվում էին, մտածում էի էն երազիս եմ տեսել, մանրամասն հիշում էի: Բայց երազը մի հատ էր,  իսկ սպրոսները՝ երկու, ես էլ որ սպրոսի հարցերի մասին մտածում էի, ինձ թվում էր հենց էդ եմ տեսել: 

Ինչից էլ հետևություն արեցի, որ երազիս ինչ-որ բան եմ տեսել/զգացել որը սպրոսների ժամանակ էլ եմ տեսնում/զգում ու դրա պատճառով ինձ թվում ա, որ սպրոսի դեպքերը երազում տեսել եմ:
Ուղղակի դրան հավատալը դժվար էր, որովհետև նե՜նց պարզ էի հիշում երազս, երկու դեպքում էլ  :Sad:

----------

GriFFin (31.05.2014), Skeptic (31.05.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա, այսինքն՝ երբ տեսել ա, որ փչացել ա (կապ չունի՝ նկարը հանելու որ փուլում), էդ մասը ձեռքով դզել ա


Բայց, մեկ ա, աբսուրդ ա գլխի փոխարեն գլխի հետևի ֆոնը նկարելը։ Էն աստիճանի աբսուրդ, որ հավատս չի գալիս, թե լուսանկարիչը տենց բան արած լիներ։ Մարդը նկարվում ա, որ իր նկարը տեսնի, ոչ թե իրա հետևում եղածի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց, մեկ ա, աբսուրդ ա գլխի փոխարեն գլխի հետևի ֆոնը նկարելը։ Էն աստիճանի աբսուրդ, որ հավատս չի գալիս, թե լուսանկարիչը տենց բան արած լիներ։ Մարդը նկարվում ա, որ իր նկարը տեսնի, ոչ թե իրա հետևում եղածի։


Բա ըստ քեզ ի՞նչ ա էղել, որ դա քեզ համար աբսուրդ ա: Լուսանկարիչը լուսանկարի վերջնական տեսքի համար պատասխանատու միակ անձն ա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բա ըստ քեզ ի՞նչ ա էղել, որ դա քեզ համար աբսուրդ ա: Լուսանկարիչը լուսանկարի վերջնական տեսքի համար պատասխանատու միակ անձն ա:


Եթե իմանայի՝ ինչ ա եղել, էլ ինչի՞ էի էս թեմայում գրում  :Jpit: ։ 
Հա, պարզ ա, որ վերջնական տեսքի համար պատասխանատու ա, բայց էդ դեպքում թող նենց աներ՝ աղջկա գլուխն երևար, ոչ թե դրա հետևում եղածը՝ գլխի փոխարեն։ Ու՞մ ա պետք էն նկարը, որի մեջ մարդու գլուխը չի երևում, այսինքն՝ նկարի մեջ կարևորը մարդկանց դեմքերն են, եթե դեմքը չի երևում, ու՞մ ա պետք ֆոնը վերականգնելը։

----------

Sambitbaba (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե իմանայի՝ ինչ ա եղել, էլ ինչի՞ էի էս թեմայում գրում ։ 
> Հա, պարզ ա, որ վերջնական տեսքի համար պատասխանատու ա, բայց էդ դեպքում թող նենց աներ՝ աղջկա գլուխն երևար, ոչ թե դրա հետևում եղածը՝ գլխի փոխարեն։ Ու՞մ ա պետք էն նկարը, որի մեջ մարդու գլուխը չի երևում, այսինքն՝ նկարի մեջ կարևորը մարդկանց դեմքերն են, եթե դեմքը չի երևում, ու՞մ ա պետք ֆոնը վերականգնելը։


Ան, ո՞նց վերականգներ: Մի հատ պատկերացրու էդ մասում գլխի փոխարեն սպիտակ լաքա ա: Ո՞րն ա ավելի հեշտ վերականգնելը: Մի մարդու դեմք, որը չի՞ էլ հիշում, թե՞ կրծքավանդակը շարունակել ու լրացնել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ան, ո՞նց վերականգներ: Մի հատ պատկերացրու էդ մասում գլխի փոխարեն սպիտակ լաքա ա: Ո՞րն ա ավելի հեշտ վերականգնելը: Մի մարդու դեմք, որը չի՞ էլ հիշում, թե՞ կրծքավանդակը շարունակել ու լրացնել:


Բյուր, բայց ավելի տրամաբանական չի՞, որ էդ նկարիչը կլիենտին կանչեր ասեր՝ ախպերս, կներես, նկարը փչացել ա, էլի պետք ա նկարեմ, քան աղջկան անգլուխ ձիավոր դարձներ ու էդ նկարը շրջանառության մեջ դներ: 
Ինքը պետք ա ասեր չէ՞՝ չի ստացվել, ու եթե ասեր, էս պատմությունը ոչ էլ մեջտեղ կգար: 
Նոր ֆոտո կանեին ու վերջ: 

Չի բռնում ինչ-որ բան:

----------

Sambitbaba (31.05.2014), Ուլուանա (31.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բայց ավելի տրամաբանական չի՞, որ էդ նկարիչը կլիենտին կանչեր ասեր՝ ախպերս, կներես, նկարը փչացել ա, էլի պետք ա նկարեմ, քան աղջկան անգլուխ ձիավոր դարձներ ու էդ նկարը շրջանառության մեջ դներ: 
> Ինքը պետք ա ասեր չէ՞՝ չի ստացվել, ու եթե ասեր, էս պատմությունը ոչ էլ մեջտեղ կգար: 
> Նոր ֆոտո կանեին ու վերջ: 
> 
> Չի բռնում ինչ-որ բան:


Գալ, բայց տրամաբանական չի՞, որ եթե էդ վիճակով ա նկարը հանձնել նկարիչը, ուրեմն չի ուզեցել ասել, որ չի ստացվել, անկախ նրանից՝ որ փուլում կամ ինչու չի ստացվել: Ի վերջո, առաջին տեսնողը նկարիչն ա էղել ու դրա համար բան չի արել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, բայց տրամաբանական չի՞, որ եթե էդ վիճակով ա նկարը հանձնել նկարիչը, ուրեմն չի ուզեցել ասել, որ չի ստացվել, անկախ նրանից՝ որ փուլում կամ ինչու չի ստացվել: Ի վերջո, առաջին տեսնողը նկարիչն ա էղել ու դրա համար բան չի արել:


Դրա համար լուրջ դեմքով մարդու առանց գլխի նկարը տվել ա պատվիրատուի՞ն:
Մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս:

----------

Sambitbaba (31.05.2014), Ուլուանա (31.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դրա համար լուրջ դեմքով մարդու առանց գլխի նկարը տվել ա պատվիրատուի՞ն:
> Մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս:


Ստեղ հազար ու մի տարբերակ կարելի ա նայել.
1. Հպարտացել ա իրա «արվեստի գործով», էդպես տվել ա
2. Աբիժնիկ բան ա արել (փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ լուսանկարիչները Հայաստանում աբիժնիկ բաներ անում են, Զավեն Խաչիկյանի վերջին պոնտերը վկա)
3. Տվել ա, ասել ա, որ չի ստացվել, պատվիրատուն էլ ասել ա՝ դե լավ, ոչինչ:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

Ես մի տարբերակ էլ ունեմ.

-Նկարիչն էդ նկարի մեջ գլուխը տեսնում է  ::}:

----------

Enna Adoly (02.06.2014), Freeman (31.05.2014), Sambitbaba (01.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Ուլուանա (31.05.2014), Վոլտերա (31.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

… մի վարյանտ էլ ես կավելացնեմ… 

ԻՍԿԱՊԵՍ գերբնական ինչ որ ուժեր հանդերձյալ աշխարհից ինչ որ պատգամ են փորձել ուղարկել... կարծում եմ մահացած հարազատների հոգիները ուզում էին միջամտել ինչոր հարցում... թե չէ ինչու՞ պտի նկարը վատ դուրս գալ, Բյուր, հլա մտածի… 

… ես ուրիշ տարբերակ չեմ տեսնում…

----------

Վոլտերա (31.05.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> … մի վարյանտ էլ ես կավելացնեմ… 
> 
> ԻՍԿԱՊԵՍ գերբնական ինչ որ ուժեր հանդերձյալ աշխարհից ինչ որ պատգամ են փորձել ուղարկել... կարծում եմ մահացած հարազատների հոգիները ուզում էին միջամտել ինչոր հարցում... թե չէ ինչու՞ պտի նկարը վատ դուրս գալ, Բյուր, հլա մտածի… 
> 
> … ես ուրիշ տարբերակ չեմ տեսնում…


Լավ կլիներ, որ էդ «ինչ–որ գերբնական ուժեր» ծաղրահեգնական արտահայտությունը հնարավորինս քիչ օգտագործվեր բոլորի կողմից։ Ու ինչի՞ ա բոլոր միայն գիտական բացատրություն ընդունողներին թվում, թե էն ամենը, ինչ անհայտ ա, անհասկանալի կամ տարօրինակ, մյուսները վերագրում են «գերբնական ուժերին»։

----------

Sambitbaba (01.06.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բյուր, Աստծո գոյության ու գործունեության գիտական բացատրությունը կներկայացնե՞ս։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ ցանկացած երևույթի մենակ գիտական բացատրությունն ես ընդունելի համարում, կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ Աստծո գոյության գիտական բացատրությունն ունես։

----------


## Alphaone

ԻՀԿ մենք գորբնական ուժեր անվանում ենք էն բնական երևույթները, որոնք դեռ չենք ընկալել, հասկացել, բացատրել, էն ամենն ինչ մեր տրամաբանության կողմից դասավորած, դարակները լցրած բանաձևերին հակասում է, միանգամից դառնում է «գերբնական»...  մեր մոլորակում ինչ-որ բան չիմանալն ու չհասկանալն ամոթ չէ, ամոթ է, երբ չես ցանկանում սովորել, իսկ ձեր մոլորակում մարդկանց ամենամեծ ֆոբիաներից մեկը հիմար երևալու ֆոբիան է, դրա համար էլ մարդու մոտ հերքումն ավելի արագ է սկսում աշխատել, քան ընդունումն ու համակերպումը:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, Աստծո գոյության ու գործունեության գիտական բացատրությունը կներկայացնե՞ս։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ ցանկացած երևույթի մենակ գիտական բացատրությունն ես ընդունելի համարում, կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ Աստծո գոյության գիտական բացատրությունն ունես։


Ոչ  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ոչ


Որովհետև չունես, չէ՞։ Բա էդ ո՞նց ա, որ մի դեպքում կարիք չկա ապացույցների, բայց մյուս դեպքերում եթե ապացույց չկա, ուրեմն տենց բան չկա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ԻՀԿ մենք գորբնական ուժեր անվանում ենք էն բնական երևույթները, որոնք դեռ չենք ընկալել, հասկացել, բացատրել, էն ամենն ինչ մեր տրամաբանության կողմից դասավորած, դարակները լցրած բանաձևերին հակասում է, միանգամից դառնում է «գերբնական»...  մեր մոլորակում ինչ-որ բան չիմանալն ու չհասկանալն ամոթ չէ, ամոթ է, երբ չես ցանկանում սովորել, իսկ ձեր մոլորակում մարդկանց ամենամեծ ֆոբիաներից մեկը հիմար երևալու ֆոբիան է, դրա համար էլ մարդու մոտ հերքումն ավելի արագ է սկսում աշխատել, քան ընդունումն ու համակերպումը:


Ալֆ, երբ դու ունես բավարար գիտելիքներ ինչ-որ բանի սովորական բացատրություն տալու համար, հատկապես երբ դրա գերբնական բացատրությունն անիմաստ ա (մասնավորապես, հենց լուսանկարի դեպքում տուր գերբնական բացատրություն, հետո ասա, թե ինչու էր անդրշիրիմյան ուժերին պետք տենց բան անել), ի՞նչ ընդունել ու համակերպվելու մասին ա խոսքը: Այ ամոթ ա, երբ ոչ մի կերպ չես ուզում տեղեկանալ, թե գիտությունն ուր ա հասել:

Մնում էր՝ էս թեմայում գրեին խնձորը ծառից գերբնական ուժերի ազդեցությամբ ա ընկնում, Նյուտոնը մի հարյուր անգամ շուռ գար գերեզմանում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որովհետև չունես, չէ՞։ Բա էդ ո՞նց ա, որ մի դեպքում կարիք չկա ապացույցների, բայց մյուս դեպքերում եթե ապացույց չկա, ուրեմն տենց բան չկա։


Բայց ես որտե՞ղ եմ ասել, որ եթե ապացույց չկա, ուրեմն տենց բան չկա  :Huh:  Ուղղակի էս թեմայում ներկայացված դեպքերի մեծ մասը գիտական քննադատության չեն դիմանում: Մենակ Մեֆի էն առաջին պատմությունն էր մի քիչ գերբնականոտ, գիտականության էդքան չենթարկվող, էն էլ մարդը հորինել էր:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց ես որտե՞ղ եմ ասել, որ եթե ապացույց չկա, ուրեմն տենց բան չկա  Ուղղակի էս թեմայում ներկայացված դեպքերի մեծ մասը գիտական քննադատության չեն դիմանում: Մենակ Մեֆի էն առաջին պատմությունն էր մի քիչ գերբնականոտ, գիտականության էդքան չենթարկվող, էն էլ մարդը հորինել էր:


Իմ էն պատմածի հետ կապված (երբ գիշերը պապայիս տեսքով մեկն եկել էր մամայիս մոտ) ոչ ոք տենց էլ գիտական բացատրություն չտվեց։
Իսկ լուսանկարի հետ կապված քո բացատրությունը համոզիչ չի։ Նույնիսկ Գալաթեան, որ, ինչքան նկատել եմ, գիտական բացատրություն չունեցող երևույթներին հավատացող չի, քո տված բացատրությունը համոզիչ չհամարեց տվյալ իրավիճակում։

----------

Sambitbaba (01.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ էն պատմածի հետ կապված (երբ գիշերը պապայիս տեսքով մեկն եկել էր մամայիս մոտ) ոչ ոք տենց էլ գիտական բացատրություն չտվեց։
> Իսկ լուսանկարի հետ կապված քո բացատրությունը համոզիչ չի։ Նույնիսկ Գալաթեան, որ, ինչքան նկատել եմ, գիտական բացատրություն չունեցող երևույթներին հավատացող չի, քո տված բացատրությունը համոզիչ չհամարեց տվյալ իրավիճակում։


Դե դա ես կարամ կապեմ ոչ լրիվ արթնության, երազ տեսնելու հետ, ու երբ մամադ սարսափել ա, էդ ժամանակ արդեն լրիվ արթնացած ա էղել: Կարելի ա անգամ խորանալ ու մամայիդ ու պապայիդ հարաբերությունները ստեղ վերլուծել: Բայց դա հոգեբանների գործն ա, թող իրանք էլ անեն:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա ֆոտոյին, ինձ թվում ա՝ Գալաթեան վերջը հասկացավ, թե ինչ եմ ասում: Ախր մի հատ դու էլ էլի մտածի: Լուսանկարիչը դու ես, նկարը տպում ես, «հանկարծակի» տենց ա ստացվում: Եթե ինադու չես արել, հաստատ առաջին շոկի մեջ ընկնողը դու կլինես, ոչ թե սուսուփուս նկարը կտաս պատվիրատուին:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե դա ես կարամ կապեմ ոչ լրիվ արթնության, երազ տեսնելու հետ, ու երբ մամադ սարսափել ա, էդ ժամանակ արդեն լրիվ արթնացած ա էղել:


Բայց սարսափելուց հետո էլ ա դեռ տեսնելիս եղել։



> Ինչ վերաբերում ա ֆոտոյին, ինձ թվում ա՝ Գալաթեան վերջը հասկացավ, թե ինչ եմ ասում: Ախր մի հատ դու էլ էլի մտածի: Լուսանկարիչը դու ես, նկարը տպում ես, «հանկարծակի» տենց ա ստացվում: Եթե ինադու չես արել, հաստատ առաջին շոկի մեջ ընկնողը դու կլինես, ոչ թե սուսուփուս նկարը կտաս պատվիրատուին:


Բայց ես ե՞րբ եմ ասել, թե սուսուփուս տվել ա պատվիրատուին։ Դրա մասին ինձ ոչինչ հայտնի չի։ Կարող ա հենց առաջինը լուսանկարիչն ա շոկի մեջ ընկել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ես ե՞րբ եմ ասել, թե սուսուփուս տվել ա պատվիրատուին։ Դրա մասին ինձ ոչինչ հայտնի չի։ Կարող ա հենց առաջինը լուսանկարիչն ա շոկի մեջ ընկել։


Որ շոկի մեջ ընկներ, հայտնի կլիներ: Ան, ախր զարմանում եմ, թե ինչու ա լուսանկարչի միջամտությունն էդքան անհավական թվում: Ախր հայ լուսանկարիչները շատ յաման տիպեր են, չգիտես՝ ինչ հարաբերություն ա ունեցել պատվիրատուի հետ: Էն ա, Զավեն Խաչիկյանի արած վերջին կայֆերը, որ պապայիս ֆոտոշոփ էր արել մի ֆոտոյում: Չիմացողը կմտածի՝ էս ինչ հոգի ա էս նկարում:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց սարսափելուց հետո էլ ա դեռ տեսնելիս եղել։


Իսկ ե՞րբ էլ չի տեսել: Էս ա կարևոր հարցը: Հնարավոր ա, որ սարսափելիս էլ դեռ լրիվ սթափ չի էղել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Որ շոկի մեջ ընկներ, հայտնի կլիներ: Ան, ախր զարմանում եմ, թե ինչու ա լուսանկարչի միջամտությունն էդքան անհավական թվում: Ախր հայ լուսանկարիչները շատ յաման տիպեր են, չգիտես՝ ինչ հարաբերություն ա ունեցել պատվիրատուի հետ: Էն ա, Զավեն Խաչիկյանի արած վերջին կայֆերը, որ պապայիս ֆոտոշոփ էր արել մի ֆոտոյում: Չիմացողը կմտածի՝ էս ինչ հոգի ա էս նկարում:


Բյուր, էդ թվերին չեմ կարծում, թե ֆոտոշոփը Հայաստանում նենց տարածում ուներ, որ լուսանկարիչը ֆոտոշոփ օգտագործած լիներ։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ նույնիսկ փաստ չի էն, որ էդ լուսանկարն ընդհանրապես լուսանկարիչ ա արել, հնարավոր ա, որ ուղղակի սեփական ապարատով արված սիրողական նկար ա եղել։




> Իսկ ե՞րբ էլ չի տեսել: Էս ա կարևոր հարցը: Հնարավոր ա, որ սարսափելիս էլ դեռ լրիվ սթափ չի էղել:


Չգիտեմ, կհարցնեմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էդ թվերին չեմ կարծում, թե ֆոտոշոփը Հայաստանում նենց տարածում ուներ, որ լուսանկարիչը ֆոտոշոփ օգտագործած լիներ։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ նույնիսկ փաստ չի էն, որ էդ լուսանկարն ընդհանրապես լուսանկարիչ ա արել, հնարավոր ա, որ ուղղակի սեփական ապարատով արված սիրողական նկար ա եղել։


Չէ՜, ֆոտոշոփը որպես օրինակ բերեցի: Էն ժամանակ էլ ավելի պրիմիտիվ տեխնոլոգիաներով կարող էին նկարը «խմբագրել»:

Նայի, ես մի ֆոտո ունեմ համադասարանցիներիս հետ: Իրենցից մեկը՝ ծայրին կանգնածը, չի էրևում, տեղը շատ պայծառ լույս ա: Հիմա սա էլ կարանք պարանորմալ համարենք, բայց ընդամենը սխալ լուսավորության արդյունք ա, իրա վրա շատ ա լույս ընկել, էդպես ա ստացվել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երբ որ ֆոտոշոփ չկար, ռետուշ էին անում նկարները  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երբ որ ֆոտոշոփ չկար, ռետուշ էին անում նկարները


Մերսի Ռուֆ  :Smile:  Էս բառն էի մոռացել

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ՜, ֆոտոշոփը որպես օրինակ բերեցի: Էն ժամանակ էլ ավելի պրիմիտիվ տեխնոլոգիաներով կարող էին նկարը «խմբագրել»:
> 
> Նայի, ես մի ֆոտո ունեմ համադասարանցիներիս հետ: Իրենցից մեկը՝ ծայրին կանգնածը, չի էրևում, տեղը շատ պայծառ լույս ա: Հիմա սա էլ կարանք պարանորմալ համարենք, բայց ընդամենը սխալ լուսավորության արդյունք ա, իրա վրա շատ ա լույս ընկել, էդպես ա ստացվել:


Նկարագրածդ «լուսավոր» նկարները շատ տարածված բան են, ու շատ պարզ բացատրություն ունեն։ Ես էդտեղ ոչ մի արտառոց կամ պարանորմալ բան չեմ տեսնում։ Ու կարծում եմ՝ երկու դեպքերն ընդհանրապես համեմատելի չեն։ Էլի եմ ասում, նույնիսկ եթե համարենք, որ նկարը լուսանկարիչ է նկարել, էդ տիպի նկարի մեջ լուսանկարչի էդ տիպի միջամտության հավանականությունը շա՜տ փոքր եմ համարում (գլուխը ֆոնով փոխարինելը շատ մեծ աբսուրդ ա ուղղակի)։ Իսկ եթե պարզվի, որ լուսանկարիչ չի եղել նկարողը, իրենք են նկարել, առավել ևս, տվածդ գիտական բացատրության մասին խոսելն ավելորդ կլինի։ Ուղղակի քանի որ չգիտեմ էդ կոնկրետ հանգամանքները, ոչինչ չեմ կարող պնդել։ Որ էդ պատմության հետ կապված նորություն իմանամ, կգրեմ  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նկարագրածդ «լուսավոր» նկարները շատ տարածված բան են, ու շատ պարզ բացատրություն ունեն։ Ես էդտեղ ոչ մի արտառոց կամ պարանորմալ բան չեմ տեսնում։ Ու կարծում եմ՝ երկու դեպքերն ընդհանրապես համեմատելի չեն։ Էլի եմ ասում, նույնիսկ եթե համարենք, որ նկարը լուսանկարիչ է նկարել, էդ տիպի նկարի մեջ լուսանկարչի էդ տիպի միջամտության հավանականությունը շա՜տ փոքր եմ համարում (գլուխը ֆոնով փոխարինելը շատ մեծ աբսուրդ ա ուղղակի)։ Իսկ եթե պարզվի, որ լուսանկարիչ չի եղել նկարողը, իրենք են նկարել, առավել ևս, տվածդ գիտական բացատրության մասին խոսելն ավելորդ կլինի։ Ուղղակի քանի որ չգիտեմ էդ կոնկրետ հանգամանքները, ոչինչ չեմ կարող պնդել։ Որ էդ պատմության հետ կապված նորություն իմանամ, կգրեմ ։


Դե հիմա պատկերացրու՝ սա էլ էդ տարածված նկարներից ա ստացվել, ու տենց լուսավոր աղջկա գլուխն ա դուրս էկել: Ինչ անի, ինչ չանի, գոնե ֆոնը վերականգնի: Բայց հա, նորություն իմացի, գրի: Հետաքրքիր ա: Մեկ էլ որ իմանաս լուսանկարիչն ով ա էղել, էդ էլ ասա, հետաքրքիր ա  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Եթե իմանայի՝ ինչ ա եղել, էլ ինչի՞ էի էս թեմայում գրում ։ 
> Հա, պարզ ա, որ վերջնական տեսքի համար պատասխանատու ա, բայց էդ դեպքում թող նենց աներ՝ աղջկա գլուխն երևար, ոչ թե դրա հետևում եղածը՝ գլխի փոխարեն։ Ու՞մ ա պետք էն նկարը, որի մեջ մարդու գլուխը չի երևում, այսինքն՝ նկարի մեջ կարևորը մարդկանց դեմքերն են, եթե դեմքը չի երևում, ու՞մ ա պետք ֆոնը վերականգնելը։


Իսկ եթե նկարողն ուրիշ մարդ ա եղել, իսկ երևակող ու ռետուշ(ապրի Ռուֆը) անողն ուրիշ մարդ։ Շատ չգիտի քանի հոգի են նկարվել։ Տեսել ա մի մարդ ա, կրծքավանդակի մասում էլ «փչացած» ա, դրել «դզել» ա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իսկ եթե նկարողն ուրիշ մարդ ա եղել, իսկ երևակող ու ռետուշ(ապրի Ռուֆը) անողն ուրիշ մարդ։ Շատ չգիտի քանի հոգի են նկարվել։ Տեսել ա մի մարդ ա, կրծքավանդակի մասում էլ «փչացած» ա, դրել «դզել» ա։


Ժողովուրդ, էս ձեր գիտական բացատրությունները խեղճ աղջկա մարմինն էլ արդեն ռետուշ արեցին...
Էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ էդ մարդը ոչ թե աղջկա հետ էր նկարվել, այլ աղջկա գլխի: 




> *Ուլուանան ասաց.*
> Ուրեմն էս մարդն իր աղջկա հետ լուսանկարվում ա, ու նկարվելիս էնպես են նստած լինում, որ աղջկա գլուխը իր կրծքավանդակին ա լինում, այսինքն՝ ծածկում ա իր կրծքավանդակի մի մասը։ Լուսանկարը հանելուց հետո տեսնում են, որ աղջկա գլուխը դուրս չի եկել նկարում

----------

Ուլուանա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իսկ էն,որ տղան իր պապուն չի տեսել,արդյոք չի՞ նշանակում, որ  աշխարհը մի ամբողջականություն չէ, տեսանելին և անտեսանելին, իմացածն ու չիմացածը, բացատրվածն ու չբացատրվածը: Եվ  մենք բոլորս միասին չենք ու մեկտեղ. Ոչ մի ժամանակ, ոչ մի տեղ:


Հոյակապ ասացիր: :Hands Up:  Սերունդները դեռ երկար կծիծաղեն:

Բայց տղան մորն էլ չի տեսել... :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ուլուանա ջան, Բյուրը 100% ճիշտ ա, չեմ հասկանում ինչի ես կասկածի տակ դնում… եթե գնուխը չափից ավելի լուսավոր ա եղել, մեղմ ասած քաքմեջ ա եղել ապա իսկապես ֆոտոնկարչի համար ավելի հեշտ ա դոշեր նկարել քան կնոջ գլուխը… հո չէ՞ր ասելու "մի հատ ֆոտո բերեք, նկարեմ" ... եթե գլուխը նկարեր այ սենց բան էր դուրս գալու…

հետո… եթե գլուխը չկար, նկարիչն ի՞նչ բացատրություն ա տվել, պապիկդ հարցրել ա՞ թե ուստա էս գլուխն ուր ա՞… 

իսկ դու՞ ինչ ես կարծում եթե համարում ես Բյուրի ասածն անհնար, կամ քիչ հավանական, ինձ էլ չես թողնում գերբնական ուժ արտահայտությունն օգտագործեմ ասելով թե դա հեգնական ա…

քո, թեկուզ անհավանական վերսիան ո՞րն ա…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ուղղակի էս թեմայում ներկայացված դեպքերի մեծ մասը գիտական քննադատության չեն դիմանում: Մենակ Մեֆի էն առաջին պատմությունն էր մի քիչ գերբնականոտ, գիտականության էդքան չենթարկվող, էն էլ մարդը հորինել էր:


Իմ ներկայացրածներն է՞լ, Բյուր ջան: Թե՞ դու դրանք ուղղակի ռետուշ արեցիր...

Բյուր, լուրջ.
Դու հավատու՞մ ես քո ասածներին...

Հայրս մի վարորդ ուներ: Երբ սա առաջին անգամ մեր տուն եկավ ու տեսավ մեր շանը, հարցրեց, թե անունն ի՞նչ է, և, առանց սպասելու մեր պատասխանին, ասաց. երևի Ջեկո կլինի: Ու սկսեց կանչել. "Ջեկո Ջեկո, Ջեկո, Ջեկո..."

Էս վարորդի պես համոզված ես ասածներիդ վրա, ընդ որում հեչ կապ չունի, որ շան անունը Ջեկո չի...




> Ալֆ, երբ դու ունես բավարար գիտելիքներ ինչ-որ բանի սովորական բացատրություն տալու համար, հատկապես երբ դրա գերբնական բացատրությունն անիմաստ ա


Իսկ դու ունե՞ս բավարար գիտելիքներ այս ամենի բացատրությունը տալու համար, հատկապես երբ այս էջեր լցրած բացատրությունները չի թվում, թե որևէ մեկին (Գալին էլ` իզուր հույս մի դիր, - նա ուղղակի լռեց...) համոզեցին...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ ներկայացրածներն է՞լ, Բյուր ջան: Թե՞ դու դրանք ուղղակի ռետուշ արեցիր...
> 
> Բյուր, լուրջ.
> Դու հավատու՞մ ես քո ասածներին...
> 
> Հայրս մի վարորդ ուներ: Երբ սա առաջին անգամ մեր տուն եկավ ու տեսավ մեր շանը, հարցրեց, թե անունն ի՞նչ է, և, առանց սպասելու մեր պատասխանին, ասաց. երևի Ջեկո կլինի: Ու սկսեց կանչել. "Ջեկո Ջեկո, Ջեկո, Ջեկո..."
> 
> Էս վարորդի պես համոզված ես ասածներիդ վրա, ընդ որում հեչ կապ չունի, որ շան անունը Ջեկո չի...
> 
> ...


Սամ, ես բավարար գիտելիքներ չունեմ, բայց իմ քիչ գիտելիքներով հավանական բացատրություն տալիս եմ: Ինձ պետք ա, որ մասնագետ՝ լուսանկարիչ կամ լուսանկարչության հետ ավելի սերտ կապ ունեցող մեկը գա, ավելի կոնկրետ խոսի: Բայց եթե սրանից լավ տարբերակ ունեք, առաջարկեք: Ես բացատրում եմ, ասում եք՝ անհնար ա, անհավանական ա, բայց ոչ մեկդ ձեր տարբերակը չեք առաջարկում:

Իսկ Ալֆուշի դեպքի համար, հա, բավարար գիտելիքներ ունեմ: Իմ ամբողջ մասնագիտությունը տենց բաների շուրջ ա կառուցած:

Էդ Ջեկոյի պահով... Սամ, ամեն տասը շնից իննի անունը Ջեկո ա  :Jpit:  Մեր հարևանները որ մտնում էին մեր բակ ու շանը կանչում էին Ջեկո, վիրավորվում էինք, որովհետև իրա անունը Շեկո ա: Այ եթե շան անունը Փառանձեմ լիներ ու տենց կանչեր, կմտածեինք՝ ստեղ ինչ-որ գերբնական բան կա:

----------


## Freeman

> Հոյակապ ասացիր: Սերունդները դեռ երկար կծիծաղեն:
> 
> Բայց տղան մորն էլ չի տեսել...


Ուրախ եմ սերունդների համար, բայց կարծում եմ հասկացել ես ինչ նկատի ունեի)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ինձ համար էս պատմության մեջ ամենամեծ պարանորմալը մնաց էն, թե ինչի ա լուսանկարիչը բռակ ապրանք տվել պատվիրատուին:

----------

Sambitbaba (02.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ համար էս պատմության մեջ ամենամեծ պարանորմալը մնաց էն, թե ինչի ա լուսանկարիչը բռակ ապրանք տվել պատվիրատուին:


Գալ ջան, տալուց նորմալ ա էղել, հետո ա գլուխն անհետացել:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գալ ջան, տալուց նորմալ ա էղել, հետո ա գլուխն անհետացել:


գերբնական ուժերը տարել են աղջկա գլուխը…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> գերբնական ուժերը տարել են աղջկա գլուխը…


Հա, ես էլ եմ էդ ասում  :Think:  Անդրշիրիմյան կյանքից էկել են, գլուխը կերել են, տեղն էլ սառոչկան նկարել, փախել են: Պապային բան էին ուզում ասել, էն էլ տենց էլ չհասկացավ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Եթե ընդունենք, որ դա ինչ-որ չարագույժ, վատ omen  ա նշանակել էդ աղջկա համար, ուրեմն իր հետ վատ բան պետք ա պատահած լինի հետագայում: Համենայն դեպս՝ ըստ ֆոլկլորի: 
Անուլ, էդ պատմության զարգացումներից որ իմանաս, գրի էլի: Մասնավորապես՝ էդ աղջկա ու իր գլխի հետ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա՞ հիմա արդյոք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, ես էլ եմ էդ ասում  Անդրշիրիմյան կյանքից էկել են, գլուխը կերել են, տեղն էլ սառոչկան նկարել, փախել են: Պապային բան էին ուզում ասել, էն էլ տենց էլ չհասկացավ:


բա հլա մտածի, ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարա լինի… երեկ սաղ գիշեր մտածել եմ… էտ ա… գլխի տեղը գոնե մի հատ happy face նկարեին, տնաշենները…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժողովուրդ, էս ձեր գիտական բացատրությունները խեղճ աղջկա մարմինն էլ արդեն ռետուշ արեցին...
> Էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ էդ մարդը ոչ թե աղջկա հետ էր նկարվել, այլ աղջկա գլխի:


Սամ, դե, ինչը որ խանգարում ա, ռետուշ ա արվում՝ լուսանկար լինի, թե գրառում  :Jpit: ։




> Ինձ համար էս պատմության մեջ ամենամեծ պարանորմալը մնաց էն, թե ինչի ա լուսանկարիչը բռակ ապրանք տվել պատվիրատուին:


Լիլ, ես էդ պատմությունը պատմելիս չեմ ասել, թե լուսանկարն անողը լուսանկարիչ ա եղել։ Ես չգիտեմ (կամ չեմ հիշում, կամ ինձ պատմելիս դրա մասին չի ասվել ուղղակի)՝ լուսանկարիչ ա նկարել, թե ընկեր կամ ընտանիքի անդամ։ Ուղղակի քանի որ լուսանկարչի դեպքում ավելի հավանական կլիներ նկարը մշակած լինելու տարբերակը, էդ տարբերակն էր ընտրվել շատերի կողմից  :Jpit: ։ 




> ...Էդ Ջեկոյի պահով... Սամ, ամեն տասը շնից իննի անունը Ջեկո ա  Մեր հարևանները որ մտնում էին մեր բակ ու շանը կանչում էին Ջեկո, վիրավորվում էինք, որովհետև իրա անունը Շեկո ա: Այ եթե շան անունը Փառանձեմ լիներ ու տենց կանչեր, կմտածեինք՝ ստեղ ինչ-որ գերբնական բան կա:


Բյուր, դու Սամի գրածը սխալ ես հասկացել։ Հենց էդ ա, որ շան անունը հեչ էլ Ջեկո չէր  :LOL: ։ Ինքը դա ոչ թե որպես պարանորմալ երևույթ էր ներկայացրել, այլ որպես քո՝ էս թեմայում ցուցաբերած մոտեցման անալոգ, այսինքն՝ նկատի ունի, որ էդ մարդը, հաշվի առնելով, որ, ինչպես դու նկատեցիր, ամեն տասը շնից իննի անունը Ջեկո ա, ենթադրել ա, որ իրենց շան անունն էլ ուրեմն Ջեկո կլինի, ու առանց պատասխանի սպասելու միանգամից սկսել ա շանը Ջեկո ասել, բայց իրականում Ջեկո չէր։ Այսինքն՝ ընտրել ա իր իմացած ամենահավանական տարբերակը՝ հաշվի չառնելով, որ դա ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում ա իրականությանը համապատասխանում։

----------

Enna Adoly (02.06.2014), Sambitbaba (02.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի բան էլ ես պատմեմ։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ էս մեկն ավելի հեռավոր ա. պապայիս պատմել ա իր ընկերը տարիներ առաջ։ Գուցե էլի ինչ–որ գիտական բացատրություն գտնվի, չգիտեմ։ Ինձ իսկապես հետաքրքրում ա։ Ուրեմն էս մարդն իր աղջկա հետ լուսանկարվում ա, ու նկարվելիս էնպես են նստած լինում, որ աղջկա գլուխը իր կրծքավանդակին ա լինում, այսինքն՝ ծածկում ա իր կրծքավանդակի մի մասը։ Լուսանկարը հանելուց հետո տեսնում են, որ աղջկա գլուխը դուրս չի եկել նկարում, ընդ որում՝ էն հատվածը, որը պիտի ծածկված լիներ աղջկա գլխով, նորմալ ու ամբողջական դուրս ա եկել, այսինքն՝ էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ գլուխն ուղղակի բացակայել ա նկարելիս, ոչ թե էդ մասում ժապավենը կամ թուղթը վնասվել են, որովհետև էդ դեպքում ուղղակի ոչինչ չէր լինի կամ աղավաղված ինչ–որ պատկեր կլիներ։


որ թվին ա եղել Ուլուանա ջան… պապայիդ ընկերը քանի՞ տարեկան ա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու Սամի գրածը սխալ ես հասկացել։ Հենց էդ ա, որ շան անունը հեչ էլ Ջեկո չէր ։ Ինքը դա ոչ թե որպես պարանորմալ երևույթ էր ներկայացրել, այլ որպես քո՝ էս թեմայում ցուցաբերած մոտեցման անալոգ, այսինքն՝ նկատի ունի, որ էդ մարդը, հաշվի առնելով, որ, ինչպես դու նկատեցիր, ամեն տասը շնից իննի անունը Ջեկո ա, ենթադրել ա, որ իրենց շան անունն էլ ուրեմն Ջեկո կլինի, ու առանց պատասխանի սպասելու միանգամից սկսել ա շանը Ջեկո ասել, բայց իրականում Ջեկո չէր։ Այսինքն՝ ընտրել ա իր իմացած ամենահավանական տարբերակը՝ հաշվի չառնելով, որ դա ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում ա իրականությանը համապատասխանում։


Աաա՜, ուրեմն Սամի համեմատությունները սպանում են  :LOL:  Սպանում են իրանց անիմաստությամբ: Սամ, լուրջ եմ ասում, դու լրիվ տարբեր բաներ ես համեմատում: Շան անունը Ջեկո լինի, թե չէ, գիտական չի: Ճիշտ ա՝ հավանական ա, որ կարա Ջեկո լինի, բայց ամեն դեպքում կարող ա ինքը տասից էն մեկն ա, որը Ջեկո չի: Իսկ գիտության մեջ տենց չի: Մի երևույթ գիտական ա, եթե միշտ ա տենց: Նույնն ա, որ ծառից խնձորն ընկնի, ասես՝ հլը սպասի, կարող ա ծանրության ուժը չէր, անդրշիրիմյան կյանքից ոգիները էկան, խառնեցին իրար, գցեցին խնձորը: Չնայած քեզ իմանալով, դու էդ էլ կասես: Ջոն Լենոնի նկարը վկա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արյա էս ինչ գերբնական տելեպաթիա ա: Ուրեմն ապրիլի վերջերին ղեկավարս ասեց, որ իմ նախկին ղեկավարին մի հատ էլ մեյլ գրեմ, քանի որ նախորդին (փետրվարին գրված) չէր պատասխանել: Ասեցի՝ էղավ, բայց տենց էլ չգրեցի. ես իմ նախկին ղեկավարից դողում եմ: Ներկայիս ղեկավարն էլ ոչինչ չհարցրեց, էդ թեմայով խոսակցություն չեղավ մինչև էսօր: 

Ուրեմն լանչից առաջ նախկին ղեկավարիցս մեյլ ստացա, ասեցի՝ ըհըն, հիմա կգնամ, ներկայիս ղեկավարին կասեմ, որ պատասխանել ա: Նստում ենք լանչի, մինչև բերանս կբացեի, որ բան ասեմ, ղեկավարս ասեց՝ նախկին ղեկավարիցդ խեր-խաբար չկա՞: Արյա ոնց էլ ջոկեց, որ հինգ րոպե առաջ մեյլ էի ստացել: Տեսնես ո՞նց ջոկեց  :Think:  Ընդունվում են միայն պարանորմալ բացատրություններ:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, հեռազգացությունը հեչ էլ գերբնական չէ... գիտականորեն էլ ապացուցված ա, բայց քո ղժժ օրինակում տելեպատիա չէր, ուրիշ բան էր...  :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

> Բյուր, հեռազգացությունը հեչ էլ գերբնական չէ... *գիտականորեն էլ ապացուցված ա*, բայց քո ղժժ օրինակում տելեպատիա չէր, ուրիշ բան էր...


Ո՞նց ա ապացուցված: Ո՞նց ա բացատրվում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հեռազգացությունը հեչ էլ գերբնական չէ... գիտականորեն էլ ապացուցված ա, բայց քո ղժժ օրինակում տելեպատիա չէր, ուրիշ բան էր...


Հըըըըըըը՞: Էդ ձեր ակադեմիայու՞մ են ձեզ սովորացրել:

----------


## John

մի դեպք հիշեցի, որ տենց էլ բացատրությունը չեմ ունեցել. գուցե հեչ էլ պարանորմալ չի ու բացատրությո՞ւն փորձեք տալ )))
Բանակում է եղել: Ուրեմն սենյակ, կոմպ, կոմպի մոտ նստած զինվոր (էդ ես չեմ), կոմպով միացրած երաժշտություն, ես էլ հեռախոսով բզբզում եմ սենյակի մյուս անկյունում: Աչքովս ընկավ սեղանին դրված երկու լիտրանոց շշով սփրայթը: Ալարեցի բաժակ ճարել, տենց մի կում խմեցի, կանգնել էի միչև էդ, որտև սեղանը աթոռիցս հեռու էր: Կուլ տալուց ոնց որ օդ էլ լիներ հետը ներս գնալուց, հետո անջատվեցի, բան չեմ հիշում, մեկ էլ հիշում եմ, որ աչքերս բացեցի, գլուխս ուժեղ ցավում էր, շիշը դրված էր սեղանին, ես ծեփված էի պատին, ծնկներս ծալված էին ոնց որ թե  :LOL:  ենթադրում եմ, որ գլխիս ցավը պատին խփելուց էր եղել: Երևի 2-3 վայրկյան էր տևել էդ откючкаյի վիճակը: Ենթադրում եմ, որ երաժշտության ձայնը խանգարել էր էն զինվորին լսելու գլխիս՝ պատին խփելու ձենը: Ու մեկ էլ որ ուշքի եկա, ինչ-որ բան էր խոսում էդ տղեն, շա՜տ հեռվից էր գալիս ձենը, չէի լսում նորմալ, հետո քիչ-քիչ լսելի դարձավ: 
Ու տենց ընթացքում մոռացա էդ դեպքի մասին, էս թեման հերթական անգամ տեսնելիս հիշեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, ակադեմիայում չէ, երկվորյակների վրա կատարած տասնյակ փորձեր: Կամ թեկուզ իմ աչքով տեսած ամենաաննորմալ դեպքը, որ տերը ՌԴ-ում մահանում ա, շունը ամբողջ գիշեր իրեն էստեղ խելագարի նման էր պահում, ոռնում, կաղկանձում... դեռ երբեք էդ խեղճ կենդանուն էդքան գժված չէի տեսել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ակադեմիայում չէ, երկվորյակների վրա կատարած տասնյակ փորձեր: *Կամ թեկուզ իմ աչքով տեսած ամենաաննորմալ դեպքը, որ տերը ՌԴ-ում մահանում ա, շունը ամբողջ գիշեր իրեն էստեղ խելագարի նման էր պահում, ոռնում, կաղկանձում... դեռ երբեք էդ խեղճ կենդանուն էդքան գժված չէի տեսել:*


Սա դու գիտակա՞ն ես համարում:  :Huh:  Երկվորյակների վրա կատարված ի՞նչ փորձ: Հղումնե՞ր

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Աաա՜, ուրեմն Սամի համեմատությունները սպանում են  Սպանում են իրանց անիմաստությամբ: Սամ, լուրջ եմ ասում, դու լրիվ տարբեր բաներ ես համեմատում: Շան անունը Ջեկո լինի, թե չէ, գիտական չի: Ճիշտ ա՝ հավանական ա, որ կարա Ջեկո լինի, բայց ամեն դեպքում կարող ա ինքը տասից էն մեկն ա, որը Ջեկո չի: Իսկ գիտության մեջ տենց չի: Մի երևույթ գիտական ա, եթե միշտ ա տենց: Նույնն ա, որ ծառից խնձորն ընկնի, ասես՝ հլը սպասի, կարող ա ծանրության ուժը չէր, անդրշիրիմյան կյանքից ոգիները էկան, խառնեցին իրար, գցեցին խնձորը: Չնայած քեզ իմանալով, դու էդ էլ կասես: Ջոն Լենոնի նկարը վկա


Էսօր առավոտ վեր կացա, տեսնեմ կոմպից ինչ-որ բան է ծորում: Ուշադիր նայեցի, տեսնեմ, Բյուր ջան, քո իմաստությունն է ծորում: Հետո էլ մի երկու հոգուց նամակ ստացա, որ իրենց կոմպերից էլ: Բյուր, համացանցում էլ չի տեղավորվում իմաստությունդ...
Ու էս գրառումդ էլ դրա վառ օրինակ է: Համենայն դեպս իմ անիմաստ ուղեղի մեջ տեղ չի անում, թե սրա, և ոչ միայն սրա` ամբողջ այս լրացրածդ էջերի, ո՞ր մասն է գիտական հավանականություն: Եվ արդյո՞ք քո "գիտությունը" քեզանից բացի որևէ մեկին էլ համոզեց իր հավանականությամբ:
Խոսքս այս մասին է, սիրելիս: Որովհետև քեզ համար գիտություն է միայն տասից իննը, այսինքն, Ջեկո շունն է միայն քեզ համար իրականություն, իսկ մնացած շներն ուղղակի չկան: Դա էլ, իհարկե, կարելի է մարսել: Բայց գիտե՞ս, թե ինչն է ցավալին: Որ իրականում Ջեկոն` տասից մեկն է միայն, և դա նշանակում է, որ քո "գիտության" հավանականության մեջ ամեն 100 շնից` դու միայն 10 շուն ես տեսնում` և նրանցից մեկը պատահաբար Ջեկո չի, - իսկ մնացած 90 շունը քեզ համար ուղղակի չկան... Կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ դու 90 տոկոսանոց կույր ես: Ինչպես նաև քո "գիտությունը"` ընդամենը 10 տոկոսի գիտություն է:

Ժամանակին մի ընկեր ունեի: Սա մի հատկություն ուներ. երբեմն իր ասած մի բան իրեն իսկ ինչ-ինչ պատճառով դուր էր գալիս, և սա անընդհատ կրկնում էր իր միտքը տեղին ու անտեղին: Նույնիսկ երբեմն, երբ տեսնում էի, որ հիմա նա ասելու է այդ բանն անտեղի ու փորձում էի հետ պահել նրան... անհնար էր, նա միևնույն է, պետք է ասեր: Եվ այդ պատճառով համ ինքն էր հիմար դրության մեջ ընկնում, համ էլ դիմացինը:
...Բյուր ջան, մոռացիր Արքիմեդին, ինչ կլինի...

Եթե ինչ-որ բան ունես ինձ ասելու ինչ-որ թեմայի վերաբերյալ, գնա այդ թեման ու այնտեղ ասա: Կամ էլ ասեիր, երբ ես բանավիճում էի այլոց հետ` ինչու՞ այն ժամանակ լռում էիր... Իսկ հիմա, նույնիսկ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ասեմ: Բայց եթե դասատուդ լինեի, վարքից երեք կնշանակեի...  :Sad: 


Հ.Գ.Ցանկանում եմ, ճշտել, որ ավելորդ անգամ այս մասին ջուր չծեծենք. ժողովուրդ, ես բոլորովին դեմ չեմ Գիտությանը: Ես դեմ եմ Բյուրի "գիտության" տիպի "գիտություններին":

ՀՀ.ԳԳ. Հա, Բյուր ջան, մոռացա ասել. եթե մի բանից տեղյակ չես, պարտադիր չի, որ ջանաս բացատրել այն: Հավատա, ոչ ոք քեզանից դրա համար չի նեղանա:
Ջեկոն ու Արքիմեդն էլ վկա... :Wink:

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, ժամանակին տոնաներով էս մասին կարդացել եմ, հիմա ձեռքիս տակ հղումներ չկան, բայց խոստանում եմ, հենց ժամանակ ուեննամ, քեզ լիքը նյութ ուղարկեմ, երկրորդը համարում եմ ոչ թե գիտական ապացույց, այլ սեփական կենսափորձից բխող հետևություն + էլի լիքը մարդկանց պատմած նմանատիպ պատմություններ, որոնց չէի հավատում, մինչև ինքս ականատես չեղա: Ես գիտեմ, որ պարանորմալի վրա յանս տարած ա ու նման երևույթներ կարող եմ տեսնել անգամ էնտեղ, որտեղ չկան, բայց դե էնքան էլ անհույս վիճակում չեմ, որ չկարողանամ առողջ դատողությունն ու միստիցիզմն իրարից գոնե երբեմն տարանջատել...

----------

Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էսօր առավոտ վեր կացա, տեսնեմ կոմպից ինչ-որ բան է ծորում: Ուշադիր նայեցի, տեսնեմ, Բյուր ջան, քո իմաստությունն է ծորում: Հետո էլ մի երկու հոգուց նամակ ստացա, որ իրենց կոմպերից էլ: Բյուր, համացանցում էլ չի տեղավորվում իմաստությունդ...
> Ու էս գրառումդ էլ դրա վառ օրինակ է: Համենայն դեպս իմ անիմաստ ուղեղի մեջ տեղ չի անում, թե սրա, և ոչ միայն սրա` ամբողջ այս լրացրածդ էջերի, ո՞ր մասն է գիտական հավանականություն: Եվ արդյո՞ք քո "գիտությունը" քեզանից բացի որևէ մեկին էլ համոզեց իր հավանականությամբ:
> Խոսքս այս մասին է, սիրելիս: Որովհետև քեզ համար գիտություն է միայն տասից իննը, այսինքն, Ջեկո շունն է միայն քեզ համար իրականություն, իսկ մնացած շներն ուղղակի չկան: Դա էլ, իհարկե, կարելի է մարսել: Բայց գիտե՞ս, թե ինչն է ցավալին: Որ իրականում Ջեկոն` տասից մեկն է միայն, և դա նշանակում է, որ քո "գիտության" հավանականության մեջ ամեն 100 շնից` դու միայն 10 շուն ես տեսնում` և նրանցից մեկը պատահաբար Ջեկո չի, - իսկ մնացած 90 շունը քեզ համար ուղղակի չկան... Կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ դու 90 տոկոսանոց կույր ես: Ինչպես նաև քո "գիտությունը"` ընդամենը 10 տոկոսի գիտություն է:


Սամ, դու վա՞տ ես: Ես վերևում ասում եմ՝ Ջեկոն ինչ կապ ունի գիտության հետ, դա գիտություն չի, սխալ համեմատություն ես անում, գիտությունն էն ա, երբ խնձորը ծառից ընկնում ա, ու էդ ծանրության ուժն ա, դու ասում ես մնացած 90 շունը քեզ համար չկան: Է հետո՞: Ի՞նչ ես ուզում դրանով ասած լինել:




> Ժամանակին մի ընկեր ունեի: Սա մի հատկություն ուներ. երբեմն իր ասած մի բան իրեն իսկ ինչ-ինչ պատճառով դուր էր գալիս, և սա անընդհատ կրկնում էր իր միտքը տեղին ու անտեղին: Նույնիսկ երբեմն, երբ տեսնում էի, որ հիմա նա ասելու է այդ բանն անտեղի ու փորձում էի հետ պահել նրան... անհնար էր, նա միևնույն է, պետք է ասեր: Եվ այդ պատճառով համ ինքն էր հիմար դրության մեջ ընկնում, համ էլ դիմացինը:
> ...Բյուր ջան, մոռացիր Արքիմեդին, ինչ կլինի...
> 
> Եթե ինչ-որ բան ունես ինձ ասելու ինչ-որ թեմայի վերաբերյալ, գնա այդ թեման ու այնտեղ ասա: Կամ էլ ասեիր, երբ ես բանավիճում էի այլոց հետ` ինչու՞ այն ժամանակ լռում էիր... Իսկ հիմա, նույնիսկ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ասեմ: Բայց եթե դասատուդ լինեի, վարքից երեք կնշանակեի...


Սամ, ստեղ Արքիմեդից ո՞վ ա խոսել: Լավ, որ իրան էլ հիշեցիր, այ ինքն էլ ա գիտություն, որ երբ մտնում ես վաննայի մեջ, քո ծավալի չափով ջուր ա թափվում, էդ որոշակի ֆիզիկական երևույթ ա, ոչ թե հոգիներն են գալիս, ջուրը թափում: Իրանից առաջ կարող ա տենց բացատրություն տված լինեին: Սամ, ստեղ դու ես հիմար դրության մեջ, որովհետև ինչ-որ անկապ Ջեկո բերեցիր, մեջ խցկեցիր, որը գիտության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: 



> Հ.Գ.Ցանկանում եմ, ճշտել, որ ավելորդ անգամ այս մասին ջուր չծեծենք. ժողովուրդ, ես բոլորովին դեմ չեմ Գիտությանը: Ես դեմ եմ Բյուրի "գիտության" տիպի "գիտություններին":


Հը՞ն Սամ: Ո՞րն ա իմ գիտությունը: Էդ ի՞նչ տիպ ա: Էն որ քո սաղ ֆոքուս-փոքուսները բացատրու՞մ ա: Սամ ջան, երկու հազար տարի առաջ էլ վաննայի ջրին պարանորմալ բացատրություն կտային: Բայց դե հիմա էլ ուղեղի մասին մի քիչ շատ բան ա հայտնի, քան քեզ թվում ա: Ու նավսյակի, մի քիչ ուսումնասիրի Արքիմեդը Նյուտոնից ինչով ա տարբերվում, կօգնի:




> ՀՀ.ԳԳ. Հա, Բյուր ջան, մոռացա ասել. եթե մի բանից տեղյակ չես, պարտադիր չի, որ ջանաս բացատրել այն: Հավատա, ոչ ոք քեզանից դրա համար չի նեղանա:
> Ջեկոն ու Արքիմեդն էլ վկա...


Նույնը քեզ Սամ: Եթե մի բանից տեղյակ չես, պարտադիր չի մտածել, որ հաստատ տենց չի: Մի քիչ ֆիզիկա ա, կենսաբանություն ա, նեյրոգիտություն ա, բան ա, ուսումնասիրի, պետք կգա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ժամանակին տոնաներով էս մասին կարդացել եմ, հիմա ձեռքիս տակ հղումներ չկան, բայց խոստանում եմ, հենց ժամանակ ուեննամ, քեզ լիքը նյութ ուղարկեմ, երկրորդը համարում եմ ոչ թե գիտական ապացույց, այլ սեփական կենսափորձից բխող հետևություն + էլի լիքը մարդկանց պատմած նմանատիպ պատմություններ, որոնց չէի հավատում, մինչև ինքս ականատես չեղա: Ես գիտեմ, որ պարանորմալի վրա յանս տարած ա ու նման երևույթներ կարող եմ տեսնել անգամ էնտեղ, որտեղ չկան, բայց դե էնքան էլ անհույս վիճակում չեմ, որ չկարողանամ առողջ դատողությունն ու միստիցիզմն իրարից գոնե երբեմն տարանջատել...


Ահան Ալֆ, Սամի Ջոն Լենոնի նկարը վկա: Ի դեպ, գիտե՞ս որն ա գիտական: Որ, օրինակ, երկբևեռ խանգարում ունեցողները հակված են կապեր գտնելու որոշակի բաների միջև, որոնց միջև կապ չկա:

Իսկ իմ պատմած պատմությունը երկու սիրուն բացատրություն ունի.
1. Ղեկավարս զգաց, որ ինչ-որ բան էի ուզում ասել, չգիտեի՝ ոնց ասեի, իսկ ինքը գիտի, որ իմ նախկին ղեկավարն ինձ համար տհաճ թեմա ա, ինքը հարցրեց
2. Էդ մեյլը, որ ստացա, մի մեծ կազմակերպությունից էր, որը հինգ խմբերի ա բաժանված: Ես երկրորդ խմբի անդամ եմ նախկին ղեկավարիս հետ, ներկայիս ղեկավարը՝ հինգերորդ: Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ հինգ րոպե առաջ էլ իրա հինգերորդ խմբից ա մեյլ էկել, հիշել, հարցրել ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հատուկ Սամի ու մյուսների համար պատմեմ մեկ այլ պատմություն, որն իսկապես գիտական բացատրության չի ենթարկվում, ու էս թեմայի էն մանր-մունր սաղ բաներին ծալած ունի:

Ուրեմն իմ ընկերներից մեկը գնում ա Մալթա անգլերեն սովորելու: Դասատուի հետ հեռախոսով խոսում ա, սա ասում ա հասցեն, որ հաջորդ օրը գա: Էս մարդը գիշերը քնում ա, երազ ա տեսնում, որ էդ դասատուի տուն ա մտնում, աստիճաններով բարձրանում ա վերև, վերևում մի սենյակ ա լինում, կենտրոնում՝ դաշնամուր: Հաջորդ օրը սարսափած արթնանում, գնում ա դասի, դեռ շեմքին դասատուին ասում ա՝ ձեր տան ներսում սենց աստիճան կա, բարձրանում ես,  սենյակ ա, կենտրոնում դաշնամուր: Դասատուն ապշում ա, ուղեկցում ծանոթիս, իրոք տեսնում ա, որ տենց ա: Հետո պատմում ա, որ էդ տուն նոր են տեղափոխվել, հին տերերն ինչ-որ տարօրինակ ու միստիկ բաներ են պատմել էդ տան մասին:

Օրինակ ստեղ ես բացատրություն չունեմ: Դեժավյուի ու դեպքերի հերթականության խախտման մասին խոսելը բացառվում ա, որովհետև եթե ծանոթս ճիշտ ա ասում, ինքը տան նկարագիրը տվել ա դեռ մինչև տունը մտնելը: Ինտերնետում փորփրելն ու չհիշելն էլ ա բացառվում, որովհետև դա եղել ա ութսունականներին, թե ավելի շուտ: Էդ տանն էլ նախկինում չի եղել:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2014), Աթեիստ (02.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բյուր, ակադեմիայում չէ, երկվորյակների վրա կատարած տասնյակ փորձեր: Կամ թեկուզ իմ աչքով տեսած ամենաաննորմալ դեպքը, որ տերը ՌԴ-ում մահանում ա, շունը ամբողջ գիշեր իրեն էստեղ խելագարի նման էր պահում, ոռնում, կաղկանձում... դեռ երբեք էդ խեղճ կենդանուն էդքան գժված չէի տեսել:


Տարիներ առաջ Լենինգրադում լրագրերը քանի անգամ գրեցին այս պատմությունը:

"Մոսկովյան" անունը կրող կայարանին մոտ մի մարդ էր ապրում, ով հաճախ գնացքով Մոսկվա էր գնում գործուղման: Այս մարդու կինը պատմում էր, որ ամուսնու վերադառնալու օրը, ամեն անգամ, գնացքի գալուց քիչ առաջ, կատուն լուսամուտի օդանցքից թռչում ու գնում էր կայարան` դիմավորելու տիրոջը...




Նույն Լենինգրադում ես մի մեծ, մի քանի կորպուսներ ունեցող շենքում էի ապրում, որի բակն այնքան էր մեծ, որ իր մեջ ամփոփել էր հոկեյի դաշտ, մանկապարտեզ` իր ոչ փոքրիկ խաղահրապարակով, և ֆուտբոլի դաշտ:
Ամեն անգամ, երբ ես մեքենայով բակ էի մտնում` անկախ, թե որ կողմից եմ մտել, - շունս սկսում էր վնգստալ ու գնում-պառկում էր դռան մոտ:

Հ.Գ. Բայց այս պատմությունը չի եղել, որովհետև շանս անունը Լինդա էր, այլ ոչ թե Ջեկո, և այդ պատճառով մենք համապատասխան "գիտելիքներ" չունենք այս պատմութան համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տարիներ առաջ Լենինգրադում լրագրերը քանի անգամ գրեցին այս պատմությունը:
> 
> "Մոսկովյան" անունը կրող կայարանին մոտ մի մարդ էր ապրում, ով հաճախ գնացքով Մոսկվա էր գնում գործուղման: Այս մարդու կինը պատմում էր, որ ամուսնու վերադառնալու օրը, ամեն անգամ, գնացքի գալուց քիչ առաջ, կատուն լուսամուտի օդանցքից թռչում ու գնում էր կայարան` դիմավորելու տիրոջը...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Նույն Լենինգրադում ես մի մեծ, մի քանի կորպուսներ ունեցող շենքում էի ապրում, որի բակն այնքան էր մեծ, որ իր մեջ ամփոփել էր հոկեյի դաշտ, մանկապարտեզ` իր ոչ փոքրիկ խաղահրապարակով, և ֆուտբոլի դաշտ:
> Ամեն անգամ, երբ ես մեքենայով բակ էի մտնում` անկախ, թե որ կողմից եմ մտել, - շունս սկսում էր վնգստալ ու գնում-պառկում էր դռան մոտ:
> ...


Սամ, լավ էլի... իսկականից լավ էլի: Ասենք էստեղ ի՞նչ պարանորմալ բան կա, չեմ հասկանում: Մամաս էլ որ գործից տուն ա գալիս, մեր կատուն արդեն դռան մոտ մլավում ա, իմանում ենք՝ մաման հասնում ա: Սամ, դու պիտի որ իմանայիր, որ ի տարբերություն մարդկանց, կենդանիների մնացած զգայարանները՝ շոշափելիք, լսողություն, համ, հոտառություն, ավելի զարգացած են, ու ասենք կատուն մամայիս ոտնաձայները հարյուր մետրից ա ֆիքսում, մենք՝ տասը: Դու գիտե՞ս ինչ ես անում: Դու սենց իսկական պարանորմալ երևույթներն էժանացնում ես: Ամենասովորական առօրեական բանը պարանորմալի տակ ես ներկայացնում: Կներես իհարկե, բայց քեզ նախնադարյան մարդու պես ես պահում: 

Մի քիչ առաջ արև էր, էն էլ հանկարծակի անհետացավ: Էս ի՞նչ պարանորմալ բան էր  :Think:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ահան Ալֆ, Սամի Ջոն Լենոնի նկարը վկա: Ի դեպ, գիտե՞ս որն ա գիտական: Որ, օրինակ, երկբևեռ խանգարում ունեցողները հակված են կապեր գտնելու որոշակի բաների միջև, որոնց միջև կապ չկա:
> 
> Իսկ իմ պատմած պատմությունը երկու սիրուն բացատրություն ունի.
> 1. Ղեկավարս զգաց, որ ինչ-որ բան էի ուզում ասել, չգիտեի՝ ոնց ասեի, իսկ ինքը գիտի, որ իմ նախկին ղեկավարն ինձ համար տհաճ թեմա ա, ինքը հարցրեց
> 2. Էդ մեյլը, որ ստացա, մի մեծ կազմակերպությունից էր, որը հինգ խմբերի ա բաժանված: Ես երկրորդ խմբի անդամ եմ նախկին ղեկավարիս հետ, ներկայիս ղեկավարը՝ հինգերորդ: Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ հինգ րոպե առաջ էլ իրա հինգերորդ խմբից ա մեյլ էկել, հիշել, հարցրել ա:


Բյուր, հա, երբ դու էդ պատմությունը գրեցիր, իմ վարկածն էլ էն էր, որ նախորդ ղեկավարիդ հետ հինգ րոպե առաջ խոսել ա, էն էլ խոսքի մեջ ասել ա, որ քեզ գրել ա, էդտեղ բնավ էլ միստիցիզմ չկար  :LOL:  բայց իրականում ես խանգարվածի մեկն եմ, քանի որ երբեմն էնքան աննորմալ զուգատիպություններ եմ տեսնում, էնքան աննորմալ դեպքեր են հետս կատարվում, որ արդեն ես էլ եմ սկսում էդ ոչ թե պարանորմալ իրականությանը վերագրել, այլ` աննորմալ ուղեղին  :LOL:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, դու վա՞տ ես:


Իրոք, վատ եմ արդեն... 
Քո բուժումներն ինչ-որ վրաս չեն գալիս...




> Սամ, ստեղ Արքիմեդից ո՞վ ա խոսել:


Դե, Նյուտոնի մասին քանի անգամ ասել էիր, ասեցի չկրկնվեմ, ու համ էլ Արքիմեդին էլ հիշեցնեմ, մի քիչ էլ նրանից խոսիր: Ինչպես տեսնում ես, չսխալվեցի... :Smile: 




> Եթե մի բանից տեղյակ չես, պարտադիր չի մտածել, որ հաստատ տենց չի: Մի քիչ ֆիզիկա ա, կենսաբանություն ա, նեյրոգիտություն ա, բան ա, ուսումնասիրի, պետք կգա


Վերևում գրել էիր, որ ճանաչում ես ինձ, բայց պարզվում է, որ այդ հասարակ հարցում էլ... է՜խ...
Մի՞թե այս համարյա չորս տարիների ընթացքում ես որևէ բան հերքել եմ: Թե՞ հակառակը, միշտ պնդել եմ, որ անհնարին ոչինչ չկա...

Իսկ "Մի քիչ ֆիզիկա ա, կենսաբանություն ա, նեյրոգիտություն ա, բան ա", ուսումնասիրել եմ գոնե այնքան, որ հասկանամ, որ այս աշխարհում այնքա՜ն շատ բան կա, որոնց կողքով այս թվարկածներդ նույնիսկ չեն էլ անցել:
 :Sad:

----------


## Alphaone

> Հատուկ Սամի ու մյուսների համար պատմեմ մեկ այլ պատմություն, որն իսկապես գիտական բացատրության չի ենթարկվում, ու էս թեմայի էն մանր-մունր սաղ բաներին ծալած ունի:
> 
> Ուրեմն իմ ընկերներից մեկը գնում ա Մալթա անգլերեն սովորելու: Դասատուի հետ հեռախոսով խոսում ա, սա ասում ա հասցեն, որ հաջորդ օրը գա: Էս մարդը գիշերը քնում ա, երազ ա տեսնում, որ էդ դասատուի տուն ա մտնում, աստիճաններով բարձրանում ա վերև, վերևում մի սենյակ ա լինում, կենտրոնում՝ դաշնամուր: Հաջորդ օրը սարսափած արթնանում, գնում ա դասի, դեռ շեմքին դասատուին ասում ա՝ ձեր տան ներսում սենց աստիճան կա, բարձրանում ես,  սենյակ ա, կենտրոնում դաշնամուր: Դասատուն ապշում ա, ուղեկցում ծանոթիս, իրոք տեսնում ա, որ տենց ա: Հետո պատմում ա, որ էդ տուն նոր են տեղափոխվել, հին տերերն ինչ-որ տարօրինակ ու միստիկ բաներ են պատմել էդ տան մասին:
> 
> Օրինակ ստեղ ես բացատրություն չունեմ: Դեժավյուի ու դեպքերի հերթականության խախտման մասին խոսելը բացառվում ա, որովհետև եթե ծանոթս ճիշտ ա ասում, ինքը տան նկարագիրը տվել ա դեռ մինչև տունը մտնելը: Ինտերնետում փորփրելն ու չհիշելն էլ ա բացառվում, որովհետև դա եղել ա ութսունականներին, թե ավելի շուտ: Էդ տանն էլ նախկինում չի եղել:


Բյուր, էս տունը, որ հիմա ապրում ենք ինձ մի անկապ պառավ ա նկարագրել, երբ 9 տարեկան էի ու դեռ Քյավառ չէինք եկել: 
Բացատրությունը՝ էնքան խորն ա էդ պառավի նկարագրությունը նստել ուղեղումս, որ մերոնց հետ կռիվ եմ արել, որ իմ ուղեղի տեսլականի նման տուն գնենք:
Էդ իմ համար պարանորմալ չի, կարող ա պատմությանդ հերոսն էլ ուղղակի ենթագիտակցորեն զուհագեռ ա տարել իր ծանոթ տներից շատերի հետ, համընկել ա, կամ էլ կոլեկտիվ անգիտակացականը այնուամենայնիվ ճիշտ ա: )) Ինչ ասես կարող ես հիմնավորել քո ճանաչածի ու հասկացածի սահմաններում: Իմ ամբողջ ասածն էն ա, որ թե մեր զգայարաններն են սահմանափակ, թե մեր ուղեղի վերլուծական կարողությունները ու ամեն ինչ ամբողջության մեջ ընկալել ու վերուծել ուղղակի ֆիզիկապես մեզ համար հնարավոր չէ, գոնե էն դեպքում հնարավոր չէ, եթե հոգի կոչվածը բացառում ենք ու հենվում զուտ ֆիզիոլագիայի վրա:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## John

> մի դեպք հիշեցի, որ տենց էլ բացատրությունը չեմ ունեցել. գուցե հեչ էլ պարանորմալ չի ու բացատրությո՞ւն փորձեք տալ )))
> Բանակում է եղել: Ուրեմն սենյակ, կոմպ, կոմպի մոտ նստած զինվոր (էդ ես չեմ), կոմպով միացրած երաժշտություն, ես էլ հեռախոսով բզբզում եմ սենյակի մյուս անկյունում: Աչքովս ընկավ սեղանին դրված երկու լիտրանոց շշով սփրայթը: Ալարեցի բաժակ ճարել, տենց մի կում խմեցի, կանգնել էի միչև էդ, որտև սեղանը աթոռիցս հեռու էր: Կուլ տալուց ոնց որ օդ էլ լիներ հետը ներս գնալուց, հետո անջատվեցի, բան չեմ հիշում, մեկ էլ հիշում եմ, որ աչքերս բացեցի, գլուխս ուժեղ ցավում էր, շիշը դրված էր սեղանին, ես ծեփված էի պատին, ծնկներս ծալված էին ոնց որ թե  ենթադրում եմ, որ գլխիս ցավը պատին խփելուց էր եղել: Երևի 2-3 վայրկյան էր տևել էդ откючкаյի վիճակը: Ենթադրում եմ, որ երաժշտության ձայնը խանգարել էր էն զինվորին լսելու գլխիս՝ պատին խփելու ձենը: Ու մեկ էլ որ ուշքի եկա, ինչ-որ բան էր խոսում էդ տղեն, շա՜տ հեռվից էր գալիս ձենը, չէի լսում նորմալ, հետո քիչ-քիչ լսելի դարձավ: 
> Ու տենց ընթացքում մոռացա էդ դեպքի մասին, էս թեման հերթական անգամ տեսնելիս հիշեցի


-Թո՛մ, Թո՜մ...
Պատասխան չկա...
(c) Թոմ Սոյերի արկածները
մի բան կար էլի, որ քանի օր ա ուզում էի գրել, հետո փոշմանում էի  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (02.06.2014), Sambitbaba (02.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հատուկ Սամի ու մյուսների համար պատմեմ մեկ այլ պատմություն, որն իսկապես գիտական բացատրության չի ենթարկվում, ու էս թեմայի էն մանր-մունր սաղ բաներին ծալած ունի:
> 
> Ուրեմն իմ ընկերներից մեկը գնում ա Մալթա անգլերեն սովորելու: Դասատուի հետ հեռախոսով խոսում ա, սա ասում ա հասցեն, որ հաջորդ օրը գա: Էս մարդը գիշերը քնում ա, երազ ա տեսնում, որ էդ դասատուի տուն ա մտնում, աստիճաններով բարձրանում ա վերև, վերևում մի սենյակ ա լինում, կենտրոնում՝ դաշնամուր: Հաջորդ օրը սարսափած արթնանում, գնում ա դասի, դեռ շեմքին դասատուին ասում ա՝ ձեր տան ներսում սենց աստիճան կա, բարձրանում ես,  սենյակ ա, կենտրոնում դաշնամուր: Դասատուն ապշում ա, ուղեկցում ծանոթիս, իրոք տեսնում ա, որ տենց ա: Հետո պատմում ա, որ էդ տուն նոր են տեղափոխվել, հին տերերն ինչ-որ տարօրինակ ու միստիկ բաներ են պատմել էդ տան մասին:
> 
> Օրինակ ստեղ ես բացատրություն չունեմ: Դեժավյուի ու դեպքերի հերթականության խախտման մասին խոսելը բացառվում ա, որովհետև եթե ծանոթս ճիշտ ա ասում, ինքը տան նկարագիրը տվել ա դեռ մինչև տունը մտնելը: Ինտերնետում փորփրելն ու չհիշելն էլ ա բացառվում, որովհետև դա եղել ա ութսունականներին, թե ավելի շուտ: Էդ տանն էլ նախկինում չի եղել:


Բյուր, համարյա նույն բանը ես լսել եմ բանակում: Պայմանագրային զինվորներից մեկի մորաքույրը կողքի գյուղում տուն ա առնում, ու որոշ ժամանակ անց քրոջ ընտանիքին (այդ թվում և զինվորին) կանչում տունը տեսնելու: Նախորդը օրը զինվորը երազում գնում ա էդ տունը, ետնամուտքից մտնում, տան ներսում սյունից կախված հին բանալիներ տեսնում: Հաջորդ օրը, երբ գնում են արդեն տունը տեսնելու, նա դրսից ճանաչում է, ասում, որ արդեն եղել ա էդ տանը, ու նույնությամբ գնում հասնում բանալիներին: Ընդ որում նա այդ գյուղում առաջին անգամ էր լինում:

Պատմություն իհարկե ցնցող էր, բայց էդ պահին ես կարդում էի հոդվածներ աստրալ ճանապարհորդությունների մասին, ու դա ընդունեցի որպես նորմա:
Մի քիչ կարդա, շատ հետաքրքիր ա, ու լրիվ բացատրում ա նման անհասկանալի դեպքերը:

----------

Sambitbaba (02.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, լավ էլի... իսկականից լավ էլի: Ասենք էստեղ ի՞նչ պարանորմալ բան կա, չեմ հասկանում: Մամաս էլ որ գործից տուն ա գալիս, մեր կատուն արդեն դռան մոտ մլավում ա, իմանում ենք՝ մաման հասնում ա:


Սիրելի Բյուր ջան, ինձ համար ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի այդպիսի հասկացողություն` "պարանորմալ": Ինձ համար ամեն ինչը նորմալ է, ուղղակի կան պատասխաններ, որոնք ես կամ գիտեմ, կամ ոչ: Ինչ չգիտեմ` կիմանամ, եթե համարեմ, որ ունեմ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը, և դրա պատճառն այն է, որ չգիտեցածս չեմ հերքում և համարում եմ, որ անհնարին ոչինչ չկա: 




> Սամ, դու պիտի որ իմանայիր, որ ի տարբերություն մարդկանց, կենդանիների մնացած զգայարանները՝ շոշափելիք, լսողություն, համ, հոտառություն, ավելի զարգացած են:


Նրանք, ովքեր գիտեն, թե ինչու է այդպես, լռում են ամոթից, որովհետև շատ լավ հասկանում են, որ այստեղ մարդկությունը հպարտանալու ոչինչ չունի:
Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ինչու՞ է հենց մա՛րդը ղեկավարում այս աշխարհը...
Մի մտածիր իզուր, վաղուց արդեն կա դրա պատասխանը. որովհետև նա *առավել է*, քան մյուս կենդանի արարածները:
Առավել` նշանակում է ունենալ մի բան, ինչ մյուսները չունեն: Բայց միայն դա բավական չէ առավել լինելու համար: Սկզբում պետք է ունենալ այն, ինչ ունեն բոլորը, ու հետո նոր ունենալ մի այլ բան էլ: Այ, դա՛ է առավելությունը: Իսկ եթե դու ունես մի բան, իսկ ես` մի այլ բան, մենք առավել չենք մեկմեկուց, մենք ուղղակի տարբեր ենք:
Մարդն առավել է, որովհետև նախ և առաջ ունի այն ամենն, ինչ ունեն մնացած կենդանի արարածները, իսկ հետո նոր ունի մի առավել բան էլ, ինչ նրանք չունեն:
Ունի այդ ամենը, բայց մոռացել է այդ մասին: Այնքան է սկսել հպարտանալ իր ստեղծած գիտություններով (ինչպե՞ս կարելի է չհպարտանալ, երբ զգում ես, որ Արարիչ ես, չէ՞: Մի՞թե հրապուրիչ չէ Աստված լինելը...), որ մոռացության է տվել արդեն իսկ ունեցած գիտելիքները:
Եվ այս մասին իմացողները` լռում են ամոթից...




> կատուն մամայիս ոտնաձայները հարյուր մետրից ա ֆիքսում, մենք՝ տասը


Եվ նա էլ, գնում է կայարան մորդ դիմավորելու՞... Եվ դու չես պատմում այդ մասին, որովհետև դա սովորական երևույթ է և լրիվ հասկանալի՞...




> Դու գիտե՞ս ինչ ես անում: Դու սենց իսկական պարանորմալ երևույթներն էժանացնում ես:


Վրդովվածությանդ մեջ դու չնկատեցիր, Բյուր ջան, որ ես մեջբերեցի Ալֆայի պատմածն ու հիշեցի դրան նման մի բան ընդամենը: Էնպես որ, թե բան ունես ասելու, Ալֆային ասա:




> Ամենասովորական առօրեական բանը պարանորմալի տակ ես ներկայացնում:


Եթե համարենք, որ ամենասովորական, առօրեական բան է մեքենայով գնալն ու ինքդ քեզ վերևից` մեքենայի մեջ նստած, ճանապարհով ընթանալիս տեսնելը, - դու էլ ամեն օր հեծանվով տանից գործի գնալիս հենց նույն այդ վիճակում ես, չէ՞:
Թե՞ դու սա ի նկատի չունեիր, սրանք դու ռետուշ ես անում...
Կամ սպասիր, մինչև Մեֆը մի բան կասի սրա մասին էլ, հետո կկրկնես:
Լենոնի նկարը վկա...




> Կներես իհարկե, բայց քեզ նախնադարյան մարդու պես ես պահում:


Ես հենց այդպիսին էլ կամ, սիրելիս, ես լեմուրացի եմ... :Tongue:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բյուր, համարյա նույն բանը ես լսել եմ բանակում: Պայմանագրային զինվորներից մեկի մորաքույրը կողքի գյուղում տուն ա առնում, ու որոշ ժամանակ անց քրոջ ընտանիքին (այդ թվում և զինվորին) կանչում տունը տեսնելու: Նախորդը օրը զինվորը երազում գնում ա էդ տունը, ետնամուտքից մտնում, տան ներսում սյունից կախված հին բանալիներ տեսնում: Հաջորդ օրը, երբ գնում են արդեն տունը տեսնելու, նա դրսից ճանաչում է, ասում, որ արդեն եղել ա էդ տանը, ու նույնությամբ գնում հասնում բանալիներին: Ընդ որում նա այդ գյուղում առաջին անգամ էր լինում:
> 
> Պատմություն իհարկե ցնցող էր, բայց էդ պահին ես կարդում էի հոդվածներ աստրալ ճանապարհորդությունների մասին, ու դա ընդունեցի որպես նորմա:
> Մի քիչ կարդա, շատ հետաքրքիր ա, ու լրիվ բացատրում ա նման անհասկանալի դեպքերը:


Արտ ջան, ցավոք, աստրալը` գիտություն չի... :Sad: 
Ինչպես նաև` բազմատարածքայնությունը...  :Sad:  :Sad: (Ալֆ ջան, սա շատ մոտ է քո` կրկնվող վիճակի մասին պատմության բացատրությանը :Smile:

----------

Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Սիրելի Բյուր ջան, ինձ համար ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի այդպիսի հասկացողություն` "պարանորմալ": Ինձ համար ամեն ինչը նորմալ է, ուղղակի կան պատասխաններ, որոնք ես կամ գիտեմ, կամ ոչ: Ինչ չգիտեմ` կիմանամ, եթե համարեմ, որ ունեմ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը, և դրա պատճառն այն է, որ չգիտեցածս չեմ հերքում և համարում եմ, որ անհնարին ոչինչ չկա: 
> 
> 
> Նրանք, ովքեր գիտեն, թե ինչու է այդպես, լռում են ամոթից, որովհետև շատ լավ հասկանում են, որ այստեղ մարդկությունը հպարտանալու ոչինչ չունի:
> Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ինչու՞ է հենց մա՛րդը ղեկավարում այս աշխարհը...
> Մի մտածիր իզուր, վաղուց արդեն կա դրա պատասխանը. որովհետև նա *առավել է*, քան մյուս կենդանի արարածները:
> Առավել` նշանակում է ունենալ մի բան, ինչ մյուսները չունեն: Բայց միայն դա բավական չէ առավել լինելու համար: *Սկզբում պետք է ունենալ այն, ինչ ունեն բոլորը, ու հետո նոր ունենալ մի այլ բան էլ: Այ, դա՛ է առավելությունը: Իսկ եթե դու ունես մի բան, իսկ ես` մի այլ բան, մենք առավել չենք մեկմեկուց, մենք ուղղակի տարբեր ենք:*
> Մարդն առավել է, որովհետև նախ և առաջ ունի այն ամենն, ինչ ունեն մնացած կենդանի արարածները, իսկ հետո նոր ունի մի առավել բան էլ, ինչ նրանք չունեն:


Այ էս ընդգծածս մասում տրամաբանական շղթան ավարտվում ա) 
Սամ, դու զգացել ե՞ս, որ մեզ մեղադրում ես գիտությունով չբացատրվող բանը չընդունելու մեջ, իսկ ինքդ չես ընդունում գիտական բացատրությունները:

----------

Sambitbaba (02.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող մի հատ բան ասեմ… սովորաբար պարանորմալ երևույթները պատմվում են "նկատի ունենալով" նպատակ, այսինքն ինչ նպատակի համար ա էդպես եղել… միստիկ պայմաններում միստիկ նպատակ… բնության մեջ որևէ երևույթ ինչ որ նպատակի համար չի արվում, նպատակ չկա… մի հատ անեկդոտ կա. երեխան հարցնում ա ծնողին՝ մամա ինչի՞ ա անձրև գալիս… ծնողն ասում ա որ ծառերն ու ծաղիկները ջրվեն… երեխան էլ հարցնում ա, բա մայթերին ինչի՞ ա գալիս… 

անմեղ անեկդոտ ա, բայց բավականին բովանդակալից… 

Գալը շատ լավ հարց էր բարձրացրել… հետո ի՞նչ եղավ էդ աղջկա հետ… ասենք թե Ուլանայի պատմածը բացարձակ փաստագրական ա ինչի՞ էդ աղջկա գլուխը դուրս չեկավ… ի՞նչ եղան հետագա դեպքերը որ էդ դեպքին միստիկ բնույթ ա վերագրում… 

բնության մեջ չկա նպատակ, կա պատճառ և հետևանք… բայց պարանորմալ երևույթները աչքի են ընկնում հստակ նպատակի ակնարկով կամ դրա փնտրտուքով…

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2014), Sambitbaba (02.06.2014), Վոլտերա (02.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> (Ալֆ ջան, սա շատ մոտ է քո` կրկնվող վիճակի մասին պատմության բացատրությանը


Սխալվել եմ, պետք է գրեի "Այվ ջան"... :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2014), ivy (02.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սամ, նայի: Ուրեմն գիտության մեջ ու ընդհանրապես բանական մարդիկ սենց են անում: Մի երևույթ երբ ի հայտ ա գալիս, տալիս են ամենահավանական, ամենաառօրեական բացատրություն: Էդ բացատրությունը չի տրվում մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ պարամետրերից մեկը չի բռնում: Հետո անցնում են մյուս ամենահավանականին ու տենց ամեն ինչ ժխտելով նոր կարաս մտածես հոգիների, ոչ մարմնական կյանքի ու այլ տարօրինակ բաների մասին: 

Վերցնենք օրինակ: Մի կին գնաց բժշկի աջ աճուկային շրջանում ուժեղ ցավերով: Բժիշկը չի նստում, մտածում, թե էդ հիվանդի մեռած մաման էն աշխարհից ազդակ ա ուղարկում: Առաջինը պետք ա կույր աղու որդանման ելունի բորբոքումը հերքել: Հետազոտեց, պարզեց, որ էդ չի: Հետո անցնում ես ձվարաններին: Ձվարանների բոլոր տեսակի հիվանդությունները (ապոպլեքսիա, կիստա, բորբոքում, արտաարգանդային հղիություն և այլն) հերքելուց հետո անցնում ես որովայնի խոռոչում այլ օրգանների հիվանդություններին (օրինակ՝ ստամոքս, քիչ հավանական ա, բայց մեկ-մեկ ցավն էդտեղ էլ ա տեղակայվում): Երբ պարզում ես՝ որովայնում ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, անցնում ես մյուս հավանականին. հոգեկան խանգարումներ, որոնք մարնականով են դրսևորվում: Եթե դա էլ ես ժխտում, հաջորդ հավանական տարբերակն էն ա, որ հիվանդդ խաբում ա: Եթե պարզվում ա, որ չի խաբում, նոր կարաս մտածես, որ իրա մահացած մաման ազդակներ ա ուղարկում կամ էլ այլմոլորակայինները վրան գիտական փորձեր են դնում:

Իսկ դու բոլոր դեպքերը վերցնում ես, հավանական բացատրությունները թողած միանգամից ընկնում ես մահացած մամաների ու չգիտեմ ինչերի հետևից: Եթե աշխարհը քո տրամաբանությամբ շարժվեր, էսօր ո՛չ գիտությունը կզարգանար, ո՛չ էսքան բան կիմանայինք տարբեր բաների մասին, այլ կշարունակեինք հավատալ, որ կայծակն աստվածներն են առաջացնում, չար ուժերը խնձորը ծառից գցում են, իսկ քաղցկեղն էլ սխտորով բուժվում ա:

----------

Freeman (02.06.2014), Mephistopheles (02.06.2014), Sambitbaba (02.06.2014), Skeptic (02.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող մի հատ բան ասեմ… սովորաբար պարանորմալ երևույթները պատմվում են "նկատի ունենալով" նպատակ, այսինքն ինչ նպատակի համար ա էդպես եղել… միստիկ պայմաններում միստիկ նպատակ… բնության մեջ որևէ երևույթ ինչ որ նպատակի համար չի արվում, նպատակ չկա… մի հատ անեկդոտ կա. երեխան հարցնում ա ծնողին՝ մամա ինչի՞ ա անձրև գալիս… ծնողն ասում ա որ ծառերն ու ծաղիկները ջրվեն… երեխան էլ հարցնում ա, բա մայթերին ինչի՞ ա գալիս… 
> 
> անմեղ անեկդոտ ա, բայց բավականին բովանդակալից… 
> 
> Գալը շատ լավ հարց էր բարձրացրել… հետո ի՞նչ եղավ էդ աղջկա հետ… ասենք թե Ուլանայի պատմածը բացարձակ փաստագրական ա ինչի՞ էդ աղջկա գլուխը դուրս չեկավ… ի՞նչ եղան հետագա դեպքերը որ էդ դեպքին միստիկ բնույթ ա վերագրում… 
> 
> բնության մեջ չկա նպատակ, կա պատճառ և հետևանք… բայց պարանորմալ երևույթները աչքի են ընկնում հստակ նպատակի ակնարկով կամ դրա փնտրտուքով…


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Մեֆ: Եթե նպատակ լիներ, էլի կհասկանայինք, թե ինչ պատճառով տրամաբանական բացատրությունները չեն անցնում: Բայց երբ ասում ես՝ չէ, տենց չի, չէ, դա հավանական չի, պիտի առաջարկես նպատակ, թե ինչու ա պարանորմալ մի բան էղել: Ինձ էլ ա էդ աղջկա պատմությունն ահավոր հետաքրքրում:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, կարա՞ք Բյուրի հետ չվիճեք… ճիշտ ա ասում սաղ… իմ համար շատ "ցավալի ա", բայց սաղ ճիշտ ա ասում…

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

> ժող, կարա՞ք Բյուրի հետ չվիճեք… ճիշտ ա ասում սաղ… իմ համար շատ "ցավալի ա", բայց սաղ ճիշտ ա ասում…


Ուզում եմ հասկանալ էս ասածի «ինտոնացիան», բայց չի ստացվում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այ էս ընդգծածս մասում տրամաբանական շղթան ավարտվում ա) 
> Սամ, դու զգացել ե՞ս, որ մեզ մեղադրում ես գիտությունով չբացատրվող բանը չընդունելու մեջ, իսկ ինքդ չես ընդունում գիտական բացատրությունները:


Չէ, Ֆրիման ջան, ես չեմ հերքում գիտական բացատրությունները, ես շատ կողմ եմ գիտությանը, երբ այն վերջիվերջո բացատրում է մի բան ու հասնում է որոշակի արդյունքների:

Օրինակ, եթե ֆիզիկան (ֆիզիկա՞ն) ապացուցել է, որ հարյուր կիլոմետր արագությամբ փչող քամին կարող է պոկել կաղնու ծառի տերևը, ես կհավատամ անվերապահորեն, ու չեմ փորձի փչել հարյուր կիլոմետր արագությամբ, որպեսզի իմ աչքով տեսնեմ կամ իմ փորձով հաստատեմ:
Բայց չէ՞ որ գիտության այդ առաջխաղացումը չի կարող հերքել այն փաստը, որ տերևը կարող է ընղամենը չորանալ և իր իսկ ծանրության տակ պոկվել ծառից նաև առանց քամու:

Իսկ իրոք դեմ եմ այն բանին, երբ դուք ասում եք, որ եթե գիտությունը մի բան չի ապացուցել, ուրեմն այդ բանը չկա: Բայց այդ բանը կա, ուղղակի դեռևս ապացուցված չէ գիտության կողմից: Եվ մի՞թե գիտության դերը հենց դրանում չէ` ապացուցել չապացուցվածը: Քանզի եթե ամեն ինչ ի սկզբանե ապացուցված լիներ, ուրեմն ու՞մ էր պետք գիտությունը:

Շատ մեծ ուշադրության կարիք ունի այն համգամանքը, որ կան գիտութուններ, որոնք նույնպես ապացուցված չեն առայժմ ներկայիս ապացուցված գիտությունների կողմից և այդ պատճառով, իհարկե, հերքվում են ընդհանրապես: Բայց կարծում եմ, քեզ համար նորություն չէ՞ այն փաստը, որ մեր ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում էլ այդ երևույթը շատ սովորական բան է: 
Հիմա, եթե մենք այս խոսակցությունը վարեինք մի քանի հարյուր տարի առաջ, շատ հնարավոր է, որ դուք ինձ խարույկ էլ բարձրացնեիք: Բայց ժամանակն իր խոսքն ասում է և մարդիկ ավելի են բարիացել: Նաև իր դերն է խաղում առաջադիմությունը: Տես, օրինակ, գիտությունն ավելի առաջադեմ է, քան կրոնը, ճի՞շտ է: Եվ դրա ապացույցն է նաև այն, որ, ասենք, "Լուսամուտ" կրոնական կայքում նման խոսակցությունների համար ինձ հեչի պես շաբաթով կամ ամսով զրկում էին գրառում կատարելու իրավունքից ու ջնջում էին գրառումներս, իսկ ավելի առաջադեմ Ակումբում հեշտ ու հանգիստ կարող եմ այսքան բանավիճել: Սա նշանակում է, որ մեծ հույսեր ունեմ, որ կգա ժամանակ, երբ, եթե նույնիսկ չընդունես էլ ասածս (ինչը բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր չէ), գոնե չես մեղադրի ինքս ինձ հակասելում...

Ահա թե ինչու եմ այդքան սիրում Ակումբն ու ձեզ... :Love:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուզում եմ հասկանալ էս ասածի «ինտոնացիան», բայց չի ստացվում։


իսկապես ճիշտ ա ասում… էն կույր աղիքի օրինակն էլ ա ճիշտ ասում… ես լիովին իրա հետ համաձայն եմ էս հարցում…

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Չէ, Ֆրիման ջան, ես չեմ հերքում գիտական բացատրությունները, ես շատ կողմ եմ գիտությանը, երբ այն վերջիվերջո բացատրում է մի բան ու հասնում է որոշակի արդյունքների:
> 
> Օրինակ, եթե ֆիզիկան (ֆիզիկա՞ն) ապացուցել է, որ հարյուր կիլոմետր արագությամբ փչող քամին կարող է պոկել կաղնու ծառի տերևը, ես կհավատամ անվերապահորեն, ու չեմ փորձի փչել հարյուր կիլոմետր արագությամբ, որպեսզի իմ աչքով տեսնեմ կամ իմ փորձով հաստատեմ:
> Բայց չէ՞ որ գիտության այդ առաջխաղացումը չի կարող հերքել այն փաստը, որ տերևը կարող է ընղամենը չորանալ և իր իսկ ծանրության տակ պոկվել ծառից նաև առանց քամու:
> 
> Իսկ իրոք դեմ եմ այն բանին, երբ դուք ասում եք, որ եթե գիտությունը մի բան չի ապացուցել, ուրեմն այդ բանը չկա: Բայց այդ բանը կա, ուղղակի դեռևս ապացուցված չէ գիտության կողմից: Եվ մի՞թե գիտության դերը հենց դրանում չէ` ապացուցել չապացուցվածը: Քանզի եթե ամեն ինչ ի սկզբանե ապացուցված լիներ, ուրեմն ու՞մ էր պետք գիտությունը:
> 
> Շատ մեծ ուշադրության կարիք ունի այն համգամանքը, որ կան գիտութուններ, որոնք նույնպես ապացուցված չեն առայժմ ներկայիս ապացուցված գիտությունների կողմից և այդ պատճառով, իհարկե, հերքվում են ընդհանրապես: Բայց կարծում եմ, քեզ համար նորություն չէ՞ այն փաստը, որ մեր ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում էլ այդ երևույթը շատ սովորական բան է: 
> Հիմա, եթե մենք այս խոսակցությունը վարեինք մի քանի հարյուր տարի առաջ, շատ հնարավոր է, որ դուք ինձ խարույկ էլ բարձրացնեիք: Բայց ժամանակն իր խոսքն ասում է և մարդիկ ավելի են բարիացել: Նաև իր դերն է խաղում առաջադիմությունը: Տես, օրինակ, գիտությունն ավելի առաջադեմ է, քան կրոնը, ճի՞շտ է: Եվ դրա ապացույցն է նաև այն, որ, ասենք, "Լուսամուտ" կրոնական կայքում նման խոսակցությունների համար ինձ հեչի պես շաբաթով կամ ամսով զրկում էին գրառում կատարելու իրավունքից ու ջնջում էին գրառումներս, իսկ ավելի առաջադեմ Ակումբում հեշտ ու հանգիստ կարող եմ այսքան բանավիճել: Սա նշանակում է, որ մեծ հույսեր ունեմ, որ կգա ժամանակ, երբ, եթե նույնիսկ չընդունես էլ ասածս (ինչը բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր չէ), գոնե չես մեղադրի ինքս ինձ հակասելում...
> ...


Դժվար քեզ այրեինք, թեկուզ հարյուր տարի առաջ, հուսով եմ դու էլ մեզ չես այրի)
Ինչ որ ուզում էի հաջորդ գրառման մեջ ասեի, Բյուրն արդեն ասեց՝որ ամենահավանականից պիտի դեպի անհավանական գնաս, իսկ դու միանգամից վերցրնում ես ամենաանհավանական բացատրությունը:
Լուրջ չեմ հասկանում, թե խի ես էդքան համոզված խոսում)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, Ֆրիման ջան, ես չեմ հերքում գիտական բացատրությունները, ես շատ կողմ եմ գիտությանը, երբ այն վերջիվերջո բացատրում է մի բան ու հասնում է որոշակի արդյունքների:
> 
> Օրինակ, եթե ֆիզիկան (ֆիզիկա՞ն) ապացուցել է, որ հարյուր կիլոմետր արագությամբ փչող քամին կարող է պոկել կաղնու ծառի տերևը, ես կհավատամ անվերապահորեն, ու չեմ փորձի փչել հարյուր կիլոմետր արագությամբ, որպեսզի իմ աչքով տեսնեմ կամ իմ փորձով հաստատեմ:
> Բայց չէ՞ որ գիտության այդ առաջխաղացումը չի կարող հերքել այն փաստը, որ տերևը կարող է ընղամենը չորանալ և իր իսկ ծանրության տակ պոկվել ծառից նաև առանց քամու:
> 
> Իսկ իրոք դեմ եմ այն բանին, *երբ դուք ասում եք, որ եթե գիտությունը մի բան չի ապացուցել, ուրեմն այդ բանը չկա:* Բայց այդ բանը կա, ուղղակի դեռևս ապացուցված չէ գիտության կողմից: Եվ մի՞թե գիտության դերը հենց դրանում չէ` ապացուցել չապացուցվածը: Քանզի եթե ամեն ինչ ի սկզբանե ապացուցված լիներ, ուրեմն ու՞մ էր պետք գիտությունը:


Սամ, աչքս մտցրու, որ էս թեմայում տենց բան ասող ա էղել:

----------

Freeman (02.06.2014)

----------


## Skeptic

> Սամ, աչքս մտցրու, որ էս թեմայում տենց բան ասող ա էղել:


*Փաստարկ առ անտեղյակություն*, դասական օրինակ:  :Pardon:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Փաստարկ առ անտեղյակություն*, դասական օրինակ:


Սկեպտ, ես էս թեմայի մասին եմ ասում  :Jpit: 

Հա՜, տեսա, բարդ թեմա ա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ժող մի հատ բան ասեմ… սովորաբար պարանորմալ երևույթները պատմվում են "նկատի ունենալով" նպատակ, այսինքն ինչ նպատակի համար ա էդպես եղել… միստիկ պայմաններում միստիկ նպատակ… բնության մեջ որևէ երևույթ ինչ որ նպատակի համար չի արվում, նպատակ չկա… մի հատ անեկդոտ կա. երեխան հարցնում ա ծնողին՝ մամա ինչի՞ ա անձրև գալիս… ծնողն ասում ա որ ծառերն ու ծաղիկները ջրվեն… երեխան էլ հարցնում ա, բա մայթերին ինչի՞ ա գալիս… 
> 
> անմեղ անեկդոտ ա, բայց բավականին բովանդակալից… 
> 
> Գալը շատ լավ հարց էր բարձրացրել… հետո ի՞նչ եղավ էդ աղջկա հետ… ասենք թե Ուլանայի պատմածը բացարձակ փաստագրական ա ինչի՞ էդ աղջկա գլուխը դուրս չեկավ… ի՞նչ եղան հետագա դեպքերը որ էդ դեպքին միստիկ բնույթ ա վերագրում…


Նախ, անեկդոտդ իրոք շատ լավն էր, Մեֆ ջան...
Ու հետո, ամեն ինչ լավ ու շատ ճիշտ ես ասում: 
Բայց պարտադիր չի, որ քո ճշմարտությունը լինի միակ ճշմարտությունը: Որովհետև անհնար է, որ քո միակ ճշմարտությունն ամեն ինչ բացատրի գոնե քեզ համար:
Նույնն էլ իմը` ինձ համար: Բյուրինը` Բյուրի համար: Գալինը` Գալի համար: 
Իսկ եթե ես փորձում եմ իմ միակ ճշմարտությունը որպես գործիք ծառայեցնել գոնե միայն իմ կյանքում ինձ հետ կատարված հազար ու մի տարբեր բաներ բացատրելու համար, նշանակում է, ես ինձ զրկում եմ լիքը այլ ճշմարտություններից ու նոր բացահայտումներից:

Ալֆան ի՜նչ լավ հիշեց կոլեկտիվ անգիտակցության մասին... Իսկ եթե կա նաև կոլեկտիվ ճշմարտությու՞ն... և ոչ թե մեկն, այլ լիքը կոլեկտիվ ճշմարտություններ... 




> բնության մեջ չկա նպատակ, կա պատճառ և հետևանք… բայց պարանորմալ երևույթները աչքի են ընկնում հստակ նպատակի ակնարկով կամ դրա փնտրտուքով


Իմ անձնական ճշմարտության մեջ, օրինակ, բնության մեջ էլ կա նպատակ, և եթե մենք չգիտենք, թե ինչ նպատակ է դա, պետք չէ հերքել այդ նպատկի գոյությունը:
Իսկ Այվիի բերած օրինակի մեջ, ես, իհարկե, չեմ հերքում նպատակի գոյությունն էլ, ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ որոշակի նպատակ կարող է նաև չլինել: Որովհետև, ըստ իմ գիտեցածի (գիտեմ, դա ձեր համար ոչ գիտելիք է, ոչ էլ, առավել ևս գիտություն), դա կարող է լինել նաև ընդամենը երկու տարբերտարածքային կյանքերի համընկնում, կամ հանդիպում, կամ խաչաձևվում, - չգիտեմ, ինչպես ճիշտ ասել, նման բաներ մեր գիտակցությանը խորթ են դեռևս... :Russian:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նախ, անեկդոտդ իրոք շատ լավն էր, Մեֆ ջան...
> Ու հետո, ամեն ինչ լավ ու շատ ճիշտ ես ասում: 
> Բայց պարտադիր չի, որ քո ճշմարտությունը լինի միակ ճշմարտությունը: Որովհետև անհնար է, որ քո միակ ճշմարտությունն ամեն ինչ բացատրի գոնե քեզ համար:
> Նույնն էլ իմը` ինձ համար: Բյուրինը` Բյուրի համար: Գալինը` Գալի համար: 
> Իսկ եթե ես փորձում եմ իմ միակ ճշմարտությունը որպես գործիք ծառայեցնել գոնե միայն իմ կյանքում ինձ հետ կատարված հազար ու մի տարբեր բաներ բացատրելու համար, նշանակում է, ես ինձ զրկում եմ լիքը այլ ճշմարտություններից ու նոր բացահայտումներից:
> 
> Ալֆան ի՜նչ լավ հիշեց կոլեկտիվ անգիտակցության մասին... Իսկ եթե կա նաև կոլեկտիվ ճշմարտությու՞ն... և ոչ թե մեկն, այլ լիքը կոլեկտիվ ճշմարտություններ... 
> 
> 
> ...


Սամ, ճիշտը մի հատ ա, ջոկու՞մ ես, ճշմարտությունը մեկն ա: Իմ ու քոնը չի: Ճշմարտությունն էն ա, որ կա էդ քո չսիրած ծանրության ուժ, կա կյանք ու մահ, կան տարբեր կենդանիներ: Իմ ու քոնը կարծիք ա, ընկալում ա, համոզմունք ա: Հիմա եթե խնձորը ծառից ընկնում ա, ճշմարտությունն էն ա, որ ծանրության ուժի ազդեցությամբ ա, բայց քո կարծիքով կամ քո ընկալմամբ, հոգիներն են գցել, մի ուրիշի ընկալմամբ խնձորն ընդհանրապես ծառից չի պոկվել, իսկ երրորդը նույնիսկ կպնդի, որ խնձոր չկա: Բայց ճշմարտությունն էդ մեկն ա. ծանրության ուժի տակ ընկավ:

Էսօր մի հոդվածում եմ կարդացել, չեմ հիշում՝ ով ա ասել, բայց լավ ա ասել: Ասում ա՝ գիտության կայֆն էն ա, որ ճշմարիտ ա, ուզում ես հավատա, ուզում ես չէ:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2014), Skeptic (02.06.2014), Մինա (03.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նախ, անեկդոտդ իրոք շատ լավն էր, Մեֆ ջան...
> Ու հետո, ամեն ինչ լավ ու շատ ճիշտ ես ասում: 
> Բայց պարտադիր չի, որ քո ճշմարտությունը լինի միակ ճշմարտությունը: Որովհետև անհնար է, որ քո միակ ճշմարտությունն ամեն ինչ բացատրի գոնե քեզ համար:
> Նույնն էլ իմը` ինձ համար: Բյուրինը` Բյուրի համար: Գալինը` Գալի համար: 
> Իսկ եթե ես փորձում եմ իմ միակ ճշմարտությունը որպես գործիք ծառայեցնել գոնե միայն իմ կյանքում ինձ հետ կատարված հազար ու մի տարբեր բաներ բացատրելու համար, նշանակում է, ես ինձ զրկում եմ լիքը այլ ճշմարտություններից ու նոր բացահայտումներից:
> 
> Ալֆան ի՜նչ լավ հիշեց կոլեկտիվ անգիտակցության մասին... Իսկ եթե կա նաև կոլեկտիվ ճշմարտությու՞ն... և ոչ թե մեկն, այլ լիքը կոլեկտիվ ճշմարտություններ... 
> 
> 
> ...


Սամ, ճշմարտությունն օբյեկտիվ ա… իմ ու քոնը չկա… դու կարաս "քո ճշմարտությունն ունենաս" ու մեջն ապրես որտեղ գրավիտացիա չկա, բայց դրանից գրավիտացիան չի անհետանա… 

եթե չլինի օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտություն, ապա հնարավոր չի լինի բանավիճել… դու չես կարող վիճել ու ապացուցել… օքե՞յ… 

թե չէ ինչի՞ շուրջ ես վիճում Սամ… որ "իմ ճիշտը քո ճշտից լավն ա՞" ավելի ճշիշտ ա՞… 

դա աբսուրդ ա… 

քո ասելով բոլորն էլ ճիշտ են… տենց բան չի կարող լինել եթե իրար հակառակ բաներ են ասում… բոլորը կարող են սխալ լինել, բայց ոչ ճիծտ եթե իրար հակառակ բաներ են ասում…

----------


## Skeptic

> Էսօր մի հոդվածում եմ կարդացել, չեմ հիշում՝ ով ա ասել, բայց լավ ա ասել: Ասում ա՝ գիտության կայֆն էն ա, որ ճշմարիտ ա, ուզում ես հավատա, ուզում ես չէ:


Նիլ դե Գրաս Թայսոն  :Love: 



Չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ հակառակ ճամբարից շուտով քվանտային ֆիզիկան ա շահարկվելու' Շրյոդինգերի փիսոյով, դիտորդ-միտորդով և այլն:  :Unsure:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինձ հետ մի անգամ շատ տարօրինակ բան է եղել, որը մոռանալ չեմ կարող։
> Նույն բանը իրար հետևից երկու անգամ է կատարվել. կյանքիս մի քանի վայրկյանը երկու անգամ եմ ապրել։
> Քույրիկիս հետ սենյակում էի, ինքը մի անկյունում, ես՝ մյուս։ Մոտեցավ ինձ, բան հարցրեց։ Մեկ էլ՝ շըրխկ, դուբլ երկրորդ։ Քույրիկիս հետ սենյակում եմ, ինքը մի անկյունում, ես՝ մյուս։ Մոտեցավ ինձ, բան հարցրեց։
> Սարսափելի ապրում էր։ Ուղեղս կախվել էր։
> Երևի «ծրագրային խափանում» էր, թե ինչ, բայց անմիջապես ուղղեցին վերևներից։ Էլ էդպիսի բան չկրկնվեց։


Այվ ջան, որոշեցի վերադառնալ գրառմանդ, որովհրտև այս տուրուդմբոցի պատճառն այն հանդիսացավ: Ու, քանի որ Մեֆին գրեցի մի փոքր, գտնում եմ, որ ավելի լավ կլինի, անկախ ձեր կարծիքին ու վերաբերմունքին գրածիս, փորձել բացատրել դրա տակ այն, ինչ հասկանում եմ, ելնելով ունեցածս *ոչ-գիտական*, կամ անհեթեթ`ինչպես կուզեք, - ինֆորմացիայի:

Դեռևս մինչև Նյու Էյջը հայտնի էր, որ մարդիկ ունեն յոթ մարմիններ, և ֆիզիկականը դրանցից մեկն է ընդամենը: Այս մասին ասել եմ արդեն վերևում, էնպես որ գնամ առաջ:

Արդեն այսօր, *այսօրվա* Նյու Էյջում ասվում է, որ բացի յոթ մարմինները, մենք ապրում ենք նաև տարբեր տարածքներում, ընդ որում` միաժամանակ: Այսիքն, մնք մի հատ չենք:  :Shok:  Բայց մեր որոշակի փորձն անցնելու պատճառով, կարող ենք պատկերացում կազմել ու խոսել միայն մեր այն կյանքի մասին, որում գտնվում ենք կոնկրետ հենց հիմա: 

Մոտավորապես այսպես:

Պատկերացրու քո հեռուստացուցը, որը բազմաթիվ ալիքներ ունի: Միևնույն պահին դու հնարավորություն ունես (քո ընտրությամբ) դիտել յոթանասուն տարբեր հաղորդումներ. լուրեր, սպորտ, կոնչիտաներ, սերժեր, հինգ հատ մուլտիկ, ութ հատ տարբեր ժանրերի գեղարվեստական ֆիլմեր և այլն: Կարող ես ընտրել ցանկացած բան, ճի՞շտ է: Յոթանասուն տարբեր ալիքներից: 

Բայց ինչ էլ որ ընտրես, դու կարող ես ընտրել *մեկը միայն*:

Եվ դա նշանակում է, որ ձեռքիդ տակ ունենալով յոթանասուն տարբեր ալիքներ, ունենալով յոթանասուն տարբեր պատմություններ, յոթանասուն տարբեր կյանքեր, դու կարղ ես կոնկրետ այս պահին ընտրել դրանցից մեկը միայն, պատկերացում կազմել միայն մեկի մասին, ապրել մեկը միայն: 
Հասկանու՞մ ես:
Բայց չէ՞ որ մնացած 69 կյանքերն էլ ոչ մի տեղ չեն կորել. նրանք բոլորն էլ քեզ հետ են, քո առջև, քո հեռուստացույցի մեջ... Եվ որ ամենակարևորն է, նրանք կանգ էլ չեն առել, նրանք էլ շարունակվում են անկախ նրանից, դիտում ես դու նրանք թե ոչ, ճի՞շտ է... Եթե դու հիմա փոխես ալիքներն ու մի այլ բան նայես, քսան րոպե հետո, վերադառնալով այս նույն ալիքին, կկարողանա՞ս շարունակել քո այս ֆիլմը հենց այս նույն տեղից, որտեղ դադարել ես...

Մենք հնարավորություն ունենք գտնվել մեր կյանքի միայն մեկ ալիքում... և հիշել այդ մեկը միայն: Բայց մյուս կյանքերն էլ` ընթանում են...

Հիմա պատկերացրու հետևյալը.
Դու կլանված մի ֆիլմ ես նայում քո ընտրած ալիքով, իսկ այդ պահին, քո տան տանիքի քո անտենայի վրա թառած, երկու աղունիկ իրար սեր են խոստովանում: Եվ այդ պատճառով, մեկ էլ, անկախ քո կամքից, քո հեռուստացույցի ալիքներն սկսում են խառնվել, և քո դիտած ֆիլմի մեջ մեկ էլ սկսում են կադրեր հայտնվել մի այլ ալիքով ցուցադրվող ֆիլմից, և այն աղունիկների մասին էլ անգամ դու ոչինչ չգիտես... 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է քո պատմած դեպքին, այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ երկու տարբեր ալիքներում միևնույն ֆիլմն է ցուցադրվել և միաժամանակ, ժամանակի չնչին տարբերությանբ... :Think:

----------

ivy (03.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Նիլ դե Գրաս Թայսոն 
> 
> 
> 
> Չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ հակառակ ճամբարից շուտով քվանտային ֆիզիկան ա շահարկվելու' Շրյոդինգերի փիսոյով, դիտորդ-միտորդով և այլն:


քվանտային ֆիզիկան էս թեմայի հետ շատ խիստ առնչություն ունի, բայց էնքանով, որ մարդավարի բացատրում ա լիքը բաներ, որ ժամանակին պարանորմալ են համարվել...

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, նայի: Ուրեմն գիտության մեջ ու ընդհանրապես բանական մարդիկ սենց են անում: Մի երևույթ երբ ի հայտ ա գալիս, տալիս են ամենահավանական, ամենաառօրեական բացատրություն: Էդ բացատրությունը չի տրվում մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ պարամետրերից մեկը չի բռնում: Հետո անցնում են մյուս ամենահավանականին ու տենց ամեն ինչ ժխտելով նոր կարաս մտածես հոգիների, ոչ մարմնական կյանքի ու այլ տարօրինակ բաների մասին:


Դե, դու բանական մարդկանց մասին ես խոսում: Իսկ ես դրանց հետ ի՞նչ գործ ունեմ, չեմ հասկանում...




> Վերցնենք օրինակ: Մի կին գնաց բժշկի աջ աճուկային շրջանում ուժեղ ցավերով: Բժիշկը չի նստում, մտածում, թե էդ հիվանդի մեռած մաման էն աշխարհից ազդակ ա ուղարկում: Առաջինը պետք ա կույր աղու որդանման ելունի բորբոքումը հերքել: Հետազոտեց, պարզեց, որ էդ չի: Հետո անցնում ես ձվարաններին: Ձվարանների բոլոր տեսակի հիվանդությունները (ապոպլեքսիա, կիստա, բորբոքում, արտաարգանդային հղիություն և այլն) հերքելուց հետո անցնում ես որովայնի խոռոչում այլ օրգանների հիվանդություններին (օրինակ՝ ստամոքս, քիչ հավանական ա, բայց մեկ-մեկ ցավն էդտեղ էլ ա տեղակայվում): Երբ պարզում ես՝ որովայնում ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, անցնում ես մյուս հավանականին. հոգեկան խանգարումներ, որոնք մարնականով են դրսևորվում: Եթե դա էլ ես ժխտում, հաջորդ հավանական տարբերակն էն ա, որ հիվանդդ խաբում ա: Եթե պարզվում ա, որ չի խաբում, նոր կարաս մտածես, որ իրա մահացած մաման ազդակներ ա ուղարկում կամ էլ այլմոլորակայինները վրան գիտական փորձեր են դնում:


Ապրես: Եվ սա տևում է երեք ամիս: Եվ առայժմ ամեն ինչ ժխտել ես միայն  ու նոր պարզել, որ չի խաբում: Իսկ կբուժես թե ոչ, դեռ չես էլ պարզել... Մի երեք ամիս հետո էլ կպարզես, որ ասենք քաղցկեղ է դա ու չի բուժվում, ու կնոջը կասես "Բա՜յ"... Ես չեմ ասում, որ միշտ այդպես է, բայց այդպես էլ է պատահում, չէ՞...

Իսկ այս կնոջ քուրը, նույնպես աջ աճուկային շրջանում ուժեղ ցավերով (եսի՞մ, երևի ընտանեկան է...), գնում է մի ոչ տրադիցիոն բժշկի մոտ, (եկ այս պահին չխոսենք շառլատաններից, լա՞վ), սա ձեռքը դնում է էս կնոջ աջ աճուկային շրջանին ու երկու րոպեում բուժում է կնոջը: Կա՞ն նման դեպքեր, թե ոչ: Եվ անկախ մահացած մամայի ու այլմորակայինների:




> Իսկ դու բոլոր դեպքերը վերցնում ես, հավանական բացատրությունները թողած միանգամից ընկնում ես մահացած մամաների ու չգիտեմ ինչերի հետևից:


Բյուր, ես ամենայն լրջորեն հայտարարում եմ, որ Ուլուանայի ասած նկարի պատմության քո բացատրությունների մեջ  ոչ գիտության, ոչ էլ հավանականության նշույլ անգամ չկա, և բացատրություններդ լրիվ աբսուրդ են,Սեմյուէլ Բեկկետն էլ երանի է տալիս քո ֆանտազիային:




> Եթե աշխարհը քո տրամաբանությամբ շարժվեր, էսօր ո՛չ գիտությունը կզարգանար, ո՛չ էսքան բան կիմանայինք տարբեր բաների մասին, այլ կշարունակեինք հավատալ, որ կայծակն աստվածներն են առաջացնում, չար ուժերը խնձորը ծառից գցում են, իսկ քաղցկեղն էլ սխտորով բուժվում ա


Եթե աշխարհը քո տրամաբանությամբ շարժվեր, մենք բոլորս վաղուց ուղղակի պրծած կլինեինք արդեն ու չէինք հասցնի նույնիսկ մեռնել անբուժելի քաղցկեղիցցց... :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> …
> Դեռևս մինչև Նյու Էյջը հայտնի էր, որ մարդիկ ունեն յոթ մարմիններ, և ֆիզիկականը դրանցից մեկն է ընդամենը: Այս մասին ասել եմ արդեն վերևում, էնպես որ գնամ առաջ: 
> 
> …


Ստոպ… էսի օբյեկտիվ իրականություն ա՞… թե՞ քոնն ա…

----------

Արէա (03.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապրես: Եվ սա տևում է երեք ամիս: Եվ առայժմ ամեն ինչ ժխտել ես միայն  ու նոր պարզել, որ չի խաբում: Իսկ կբուժես թե ոչ, դեռ չես էլ պարզել... Մի երեք ամիս հետո էլ կպարզես, որ ասենք քաղցկեղ է դա ու չի բուժվում, ու կնոջը կասես "Բա՜յ"... Ես չեմ ասում, որ միշտ այդպես է, բայց այդպես էլ է պատահում, չէ՞...


Սամ, այ եթե անդրշիրիմյան կյանքից եկող մամայի մասին խոսենք, էդ դեպքում երեք ամիս կտևի, բայց որովայնում սուր ցավի դեպքում իրավունք չունենք ժամանակ կորցնելու, ու ապենդիցիտից մինչև հոգեկան կասկածելու ընթացքն ընդամենը մի քանի ժամ ա տևում: Երբ հիվանդը ցավից գոռում ա, հավատա, իրա խաբելն ու չխաբելն էական չի: Ավելի լավ ա հետո պարզվի խաբում ա, քան խաբելը պարզելու վրա ժամանակ ծախսես, հաջորդ օրը հիվանդդ մեռնի: Հըմ, փաստորեն դու նույնիսկ միջազգայնորեն ընդունված բժշկական պրոտոկոլներն ես կասկածի տակ առնում  :Think:  



> Իսկ այս կնոջ քուրը, նույնպես աջ աճուկային շրջանում ուժեղ ցավերով (եսի՞մ, երևի ընտանեկան է...), գնում է մի ոչ տրադիցիոն բժշկի մոտ, (եկ այս պահին չխոսենք շառլատաններից, լա՞վ), սա ձեռքը դնում է էս կնոջ աջ աճուկային շրջանին ու երկու րոպեում բուժում է կնոջը: Կա՞ն նման դեպքեր, թե ոչ: Եվ անկախ մահացած մամայի ու այլմորակայինների:


Կան նման դեպքեր: Կան նաև նման դեպքեր, երբ դրա արդյունքում հիվանդը մահացել է: Ու կա նաև պլացեբո կոչվող երևույթ: Առայժմ այդ բոլոր ոչ տրադիցիոն բժիշկներից ոչ մեկն իր մեթոդները ռանդոմիզացված կրկնակի կույր պլացեբո կանտրոլ հետազոտությամբ չի հիմնավորել: Իսկ քանի դեռ չի հիմնավորել, ուրեմն գիտական չի: Իսկ քանի դեռ գիտական չի, ուրեմն արդյունավետությունը կասկածելի ա:




> Բյուր, ես ամենայն լրջորեն հայտարարում եմ, որ Ուլուանայի ասած նկարի պատմության քո բացատրությունների մեջ  ոչ գիտության, ոչ էլ հավանականության նշույլ անգամ չկա, և բացատրություններդ լրիվ աբսուրդ են,Սեմյուէլ Բեկկետն էլ երանի է տալիս քո ֆանտազիային:


Սամ, դե լավ էլի: Փաստորեն, դու պնդում ես, որ ռետուշ կոչվող երևույթ չկա՞: Պնդում ես, որ լուսանկարները չե՞ն կարող մխտռվել, միշտ իդեալակա՞ն են ստացվում:


Եթե աշխարհը քո տրամաբանությամբ շարժվեր, մենք բոլորս վաղուց ուղղակի պրծած կլինեինք արդեն ու չէինք հասցնի նույնիսկ մեռնել անբուժելի քաղցկեղիցցց... :Sad: [/QUOTE]

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ստոպ… էսի օբյեկտիվ իրականություն ա՞… թե՞ քոնն ա…


Մեֆ ջան, ռենտգեն են արել, բացահայտել են: Հաստատված բան ա  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ամեն ինչ ամբողջության մեջ ընկալել ու վերուծել ուղղակի ֆիզիկապես մեզ համար հնարավոր չէ, գոնե էն դեպքում հնարավոր չէ, եթե *հոգի կոչվածը բացառում ենք* ու հենվում զուտ ֆիզիոլագիայի վրա:


Ընդ որում առաջին հերթին բացառում են նրանք, ովքեր իրենց անվանել են այդ բացառվածի բուժարարները: 
Հարց է ծագում ի՞նչ են նրանք բուժում, եթե այն, ինչ պետք է բուժեն, համարում են, որ չկա...՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞

Մի՞թե սա չի աբսուրդներից ամենակատարյալը: :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդ որում առաջին հերթին բացառում են նրանք, ովքեր իրենց անվանել են այդ բացառվածի բուժարարները: 
> Հարց է ծագում ի՞նչ են նրանք բուժում, եթե այն, ինչ պետք է բուժեն, համարում են, որ չկա...՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞
> 
> Մի՞թե սա չի աբսուրդներից ամենակատարյալը:


Սամ, հոգին ու հոգեկանը տարբեր բաներ են: Հոգեկանը քիմիա ա (հեսա Մեֆն էլի կջղայնանա, բայց տենց ա. քիմիական դեղը տալիս ես, դզվում ա հոգեկանը), կարելի ա անգամ նկարել: Հա, էսօր գիտությունը նրան ա հասել, որ ուղեղում առաջացած մտքերը նկարում ա, ինչից ես խաբար: Պառկում ես սկաների մեջ, ինչ-որ բան ես մտածում, ուղեղիդ մեջ մի հատ լամպոչկա ա վառվում, էդ լամպոչկան էլ գիտնականները հետազոտում են:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Sambitbaba (03.06.2014), Skeptic (03.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բյուր, դու գրի, ես մերսիներ տամ…

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն կա որ պարանորմալը գիտականորեն բացատրելու ու միստիկն մեջից հանելու պրոցեսը մարդկան կողմից ընկալվում ա որպես կյանքի ռոմանտիկայի, հոգևորի ու  իդեալի ժխտում…

տենց չի ժող, գիտությունը տենց բան չի անում… հոգևորին ու ռոմանտիզմին վտանգ չի սպառնում… կյանքն իր միստիկան չի կորցնում գիտության բացատրությունների պատճառով…

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014), Skeptic (03.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու գրի, ես մերսիներ տամ…


Մեֆ, էս ի՞նչ խաբար ա էսօր համակարծիք ենք  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է քո պատմած դեպքին, այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ երկու տարբեր ալիքներում միևնույն ֆիլմն է ցուցադրվել և միաժամանակ, ժամանակի չնչին տարբերությանբ...


Սամ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ, որ վերջը վերադարձար իմ դեպքին:
Հավես մեկնաբանություն էր: 

Ինձ համար ոչ գիտական մեկնաբանությունն է «հաստատ», ոչ քո ասածը: Անհայտ է իրականում: Ես էս հարցում էլ եմ մնում ագնոստիկ:
Բայց հանուն արդարության պիտի ասեմ, որ քո գրածներն ավելի լավ են կարդացվում  :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ստոպ… էսի օբյեկտիվ իրականություն ա՞… թե՞ քոնն ա…


Օբյեկտիվը չգիտեմ, բայց իմը չի հաստատ:
Տարբեր տեղեր եմ հանդիպել, բայց այս պահին միայն մեկ անուն եմ հիշում, կներես. Նիկոլայ Ռերիխ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օբյեկտիվը չգիտեմ, բայց իմը չի հաստատ:
> Տարբեր տեղեր եմ հանդիպել, բայց այս պահին միայն մեկ անուն եմ հիշում, կներես. Նիկոլայ Ռերիխ:


եթե օբյեկտիվ չի, դու չես կարող բանավիճել… որև քո համար, Նիկոլայ Ռերիխի համար դա ճիշտ ա, ինձ համար ոչ… իսկ ոնց որ դու ես ասում, ամեն մարդ ունի իր ճշմարտությունը… ուրեմն էլ ի՞նչ ենք վիճելու…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էս ի՞նչ խաբար ա էսօր համակարծիք ենք


ճշմարտության դեմը խաղ չկա…

----------


## Skeptic

> քվանտային ֆիզիկան էս թեմայի հետ շատ խիստ առնչություն ունի, բայց էնքանով, որ մարդավարի բացատրում ա լիքը բաներ, որ ժամանակին պարանորմալ են համարվել...


Ալֆ, կարծում եմ' "պարանորմալ" տերմինն էս դեպքում էնքան էլ տեղին չի օգտագործելը: Փորձեմ օրինակ բերել. երբ որ կարագով կամ ջեմով բուտերբրոդը մեր ձեռքից ընկնում ա, համարյա միշտ էդ քսված մասի վրա ա ընկնում: Հնարավոր ա' ոմանք դա կապում են չար աչքի հետ (պարանորմալ վարկած), բայց արի ու տես, որ մարդիկ գիտական փորձեր են արել ու էդ էֆեկտը բացատրել սովորական մեխանիկայի օրենքներով: Նույն ձև էլ քվանտային ֆիզիկայի ծնունդն ա եղել. դիտարկվող, բայց դեռևս չբացատրված երևույթներն ուսումնասիրելու համար ոչ թե օկկուլտային կամ միստիկ ուսմունքներին են դիմել, այլ' էմպիրիկ հետազոտություններ ու մաթեմատիկական հաշվարկներ արել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, ճիշտը մի հատ ա, ջոկու՞մ ես, ճշմարտությունը մեկն ա: Իմ ու քոնը չի: Ճշմարտությունն էն ա, որ կա էդ քո չսիրած ծանրության ուժ, կա կյանք ու մահ, կան տարբեր կենդանիներ: Իմ ու քոնը կարծիք ա, ընկալում ա, համոզմունք ա: Հիմա եթե խնձորը ծառից ընկնում ա, ճշմարտությունն էն ա, որ ծանրության ուժի ազդեցությամբ ա, բայց քո կարծիքով կամ քո ընկալմամբ, հոգիներն են գցել, մի ուրիշի ընկալմամբ խնձորն ընդհանրապես ծառից չի պոկվել, իսկ երրորդը նույնիսկ կպնդի, որ խնձոր չկա: Բայց ճշմարտությունն էդ մեկն ա. ծանրության ուժի տակ ընկավ:
> 
> Էսօր մի հոդվածում եմ կարդացել, չեմ հիշում՝ ով ա ասել, բայց լավ ա ասել: Ասում ա՝ գիտության կայֆն էն ա, որ ճշմարիտ ա, ուզում ես հավատա, ուզում ես չէ:


Բյուր ջան, էլի խառնում ես ալիքները: Էսքան ժամանակ ես հոգիներից ի՞նչ եմ ասել. կարծես թե ոչ մի բան` գոնե քեզ հետ զրուցելիս: Իսկ դու` կրկնում ես արդեն քանիերորդ անգամ, էլ հոգիներ ես մեջտեղ գցում , էլ անդրշիրիմյան կյանք, էլ մահացած մայր... Ընդ որում, էնտեղ, որտեղ պետք էր խոսել էդ մասին, շատ ամոթխած լռցիր, ինչու՞: Իսկ էստեղ հարյուր անգամ արդեն տեղին-անտեղին կրկնում ես, իսկ ան-բանական` ինձ ես համարել...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, էլի խառնում ես ալիքները: Էսքան ժամանակ ես հոգիներից ի՞նչ եմ ասել. կարծես թե ոչ մի բան` գոնե քեզ հետ զրուցելիս: Իսկ դու` կրկնում ես արդեն քանիերորդ անգամ, էլ հոգիներ ես մեջտեղ գցում , էլ անդրշիրիմյան կյանք, էլ մահացած մայր... Ընդ որում, էնտեղ, որտեղ պետք էր խոսել էդ մասին, շատ ամոթխած լռցիր, ինչու՞: Իսկ էստեղ հարյուր անգամ արդեն տեղին-անտեղին կրկնում ես, իսկ ան-բանական` ինձ ես համարել...


Սամ, ես էդ անուններով կոչում եմ ձեր բոլոր տեսակի պարանորմալ բացատրությունները: Չգիտեմ, ձեր շկոլաներն առանձին-առանձին չեմ ուսումնասիրել, որ իմանամ՝ որին եք հավատում, բայց դե էդ անդրշիրիմյան կյանքերի տեղում կարող ես տեղադրել այն, ինչով ինքդ կուզեիր բացատրել: Ինձ լրիվ մեկ ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, կարծում եմ' "պարանորմալ" տերմինն էս դեպքում էնքան էլ տեղին չի օգտագործելը: Փորձեմ օրինակ բերել. երբ որ կարագով կամ ջեմով բուտերբրոդը մեր ձեռքից ընկնում ա, համարյա միշտ էդ քսված մասի վրա ա ընկնում: Հնարավոր ա' ոմանք դա կապում են չար աչքի հետ (պարանորմալ վարկած), բայց արի ու տես, որ մարդիկ գիտական փորձեր են արել ու էդ էֆեկտը բացատրել սովորական մեխանիկայի օրենքներով: Նույն ձև էլ քվանտային ֆիզիկայի ծնունդն ա եղել. դիտարկվող, բայց դեռևս չբացատրված երևույթներն ուսումնասիրելու համար ոչ թե օկկուլտային կամ միստիկ ուսմունքներին են դիմել, այլ' էմպիրիկ հետազոտություններ ու մաթեմատիկական հաշվարկներ արել:


Չէ, ես մտքերս ձևակերպելու տաղանդ չունեմ, ախր նույնն եմ ասում, եթե չլիներ քվանտային ֆիզիկան, լիքը բաներ աբրա-կադաբրա կլինեին, մինչդեռ լիքը աբրա-կադաբրայություններ անգամ քո օրինակ բերած մեխանիկայով էլ են բացատրվում:
Իմ ամողջ ասածն էն ա, որ.
1. Գոյություն ունի մեր գիտակցությունից անկախ իրականությունն իր օրինաչափություններով:
2. Գոյություն ունի իրականության աննշան տոկոսը, որ մենք ուսումնասիրել ենք, ընկալել մեր զգայարանների միջոցով, վերլուծել (թե մեր կարդացածը, սովորածը, թե մեր անձնական փորձը ներառյալ)
3.  Գոյություն ունի մեր գիտակցությունից անկախ իրականության էն հատվածը, որ մենք կամ չենք կարող ընկալել մեր զգայարանների միջոցով, կամ միայն երբեմն ենք կարող ընկալել, կամ կարող ենք ընկալել, բայց չենք կարող մեր պահի գիտական մտքի ու մեր սեփական գիտելիքների տեսանկյունից բացատրել:

Հիմա ամբողջ ասածս այն ա, որ էս երրորդն էլ հենց կոչում ենք պարանորմալ, թեև լավ էլ նորմալ երևույթներ են, որ ի վիճակի չենք հասկանալ: Մենք մեր զգայարաններից ու գիտելիքներից դուրս իրականությունը փորձում ենք նեղացնել մեր զգացածի ու իմացածի սահմանների մեջ խցկել, փոխանակ մեր զգացածն ու իմացածն ընդարձակենք: Կամ ընդհանրապես գերադասում ենք հերքել, որ հանկարծ հիմար չերևանք:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, ես մտքերս ձևակերպելու տաղանդ չունեմ, ախր նույնն եմ ասում, եթե չլիներ քվանտային ֆիզիկան, լիքը բաներ աբրա-կադաբրա կլինեին, մինչդեռ լիքը աբրա-կադաբրայություններ անգամ քո օրինակ բերած մեխանիկայով էլ են բացատրվում:
> Իմ ամողջ ասածն էն ա, որ.
> 1. Գոյություն ունի մեր գիտակցությունից անկախ իրականությունն իր օրինաչափություններով:
> 2. Գոյություն ունի իրականության աննշան տոկոսը, որ մենք ուսումնասիրել ենք, ընկալել մեր զգայարանների միջոցով, վերլուծել (թե մեր կարդացածը, սովորածը, թե մեր անձնական փորձը ներառյալ)
> 3.  Գոյություն ունի մեր գիտակցությունից անկախ իրականության էն հատվածը, որ մենք կամ չենք կարող ընկալել մեր զգայարանների միջոցով, կամ միայն երբեմն ենք կարող ընկալել, կամ կարող ենք ընկալել, բայց չենք կարող մեր պահի գիտական մտքի ու մեր սեփական գիտելիքների տեսանկյունից բացատրել:
> 
> Հիմա ամբողջ ասածս այն ա, որ էս երրորդն էլ հենց կոչում ենք պարանորմալ, թեև լավ էլ նորմալ երևույթներ են, որ ի վիճակի չենք հասկանալ: Մենք մեր զգայարաններից ու գիտելիքներից դուրս իրականությունը փորձում ենք նեղացնել մեր զգացածի ու իմացածի սահմանների մեջ խցկել, փոխանակ մեր զգացածն ու իմացածն ընդարձակենք: Կամ ընդհանրապես գերադասում ենք հերքել, որ հանկարծ հիմար չերևանք:


Ալֆ, լավ չես դասակարգել, որովհետև, օրինակ, կա մագնիսական դաշտ, որը մենք չենք կարող մեր զգայարաններով ֆիքսել, բայց համապատասխան սարքերով կարելի ա հայտնաբերել, կարելի ա ուսումնասիրել: Այսինքն, ըստ էության մեր գիտակցությունից անկախ իրականություն ա իրա օրինաչափություններով, բայց մենք դա հասկանում ենք ոչ մեր զգայարաններով: Ու, ի դեպ, էդ մագնիսական դաշտը լիքը պարանորմալ բաներ կարա անի, ընդհուպ մինչև Բերմուդյան եռանկյունու դեպքերը: Բայց դե դա մագնիսական դաշտ չի, պարանորմալ ա  :Think:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, ճշմարտությունն օբյեկտիվ ա… իմ ու քոնը չկա… դու կարաս "քո ճշմարտությունն ունենաս" ու մեջն ապրես որտեղ գրավիտացիա չկա, բայց դրանից գրավիտացիան չի անհետանա… 
> եթե չլինի օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտություն, ապա հնարավոր չի լինի բանավիճել… դու չես կարող վիճել ու ապացուցել… օքե՞յ…


Եվ այդ "օբյեկտիվ" ճշմարտությու՞նն է պատճառը, Մեֆ ջան, որ, երբ ես ասում եմ. "ինձ հետ տեղի ունեցած դեպք", ու պատմում եմ այդ մասին, - դու` և ոչ միայն դու, - գերադասում եք լռել: Ի՞նչն է պատճառը, Մե՛ֆ: Քո "օբյեկտիվ" ճշմարտության մեջ չի՞ տեղավորվում ասածս... Էն, միակի, որը որ կարծես թե պետք է իմն էլ լիներ, բայց ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով իմը չի: Կամ էլ ձե՞ռքդ չի գնում գրել, թե չես հավատում, թե ես սուտ եմ ասում... Չէ, էտ էլ չի, չէ՞... Վերջին հաշվով, դու էն մարդը չես, ով անհարմար կզգար նման բան գրելուց ու պետք է որ թքած ունենաս նման զգացմունքների վրա (ես էլ): Ուղղակի երևի ասածս "ստերը" մի քիչ շատ են սուտ լինելու համար, չէ՞: Այսինքն, դու հավատում ես, որ ես չեմ ստում, բայց չգիտես, թե դրա հետ ինչ անես: Եվ, ուզես թե չուզես, ստացվում է այլ "օբյեկտիվ" ճշմարտություն:

Ահա թե ինչու դու ճիշտ ես, եղբայր, բանավիճել չի ստացվում... Դու գերադասում ես լռել (մենակ թե, խնդրում եմ, նորից Լենոնի նկարը մի հիշիր...)




> թե չէ ինչի՞ շուրջ ես վիճում Սամ… որ "իմ ճիշտը քո ճշտից լավն ա՞" ավելի ճշիշտ ա՞… 
> դա աբսուրդ ա… քո ասելով բոլորն էլ ճիշտ են…


Լավ ու վատի հարց չի, Մեֆ, ես այդ չեմ ասում: Հարցը մեր տարբեր ճշմարտություններն են: Ու եթե ճշմարտությունները տարբեր են, ուրեմն, այո, բոլորն էլ ճիշտ են: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, ես մտքերս ձևակերպելու տաղանդ չունեմ, ախր նույնն եմ ասում, եթե չլիներ քվանտային ֆիզիկան, լիքը բաներ աբրա-կադաբրա կլինեին, մինչդեռ լիքը աբրա-կադաբրայություններ անգամ քո օրինակ բերած մեխանիկայով էլ են բացատրվում:
> Իմ ամողջ ասածն էն ա, որ.
> 1. Գոյություն ունի մեր գիտակցությունից անկախ իրականությունն իր օրինաչափություններով:
> 2. Գոյություն ունի իրականության աննշան տոկոսը, որ մենք ուսումնասիրել ենք, ընկալել մեր զգայարանների միջոցով, վերլուծել (թե մեր կարդացածը, սովորածը, թե մեր անձնական փորձը ներառյալ)
> 3.  *Գոյություն ունի մեր գիտակցությունից անկախ իրականության էն հատվածը, որ մենք կամ չենք կարող ընկալել մեր զգայարանների միջոցով, կամ միայն երբեմն ենք կարող ընկալել, կամ կարող ենք ընկալել, բայց չենք կարող մեր պահի գիտական մտքի ու մեր սեփական գիտելիքների տեսանկյունից բացատրել:*
> 
> Հիմա ամբողջ ասածս այն ա, որ էս երրորդն էլ հենց կոչում ենք պարանորմալ, թեև լավ էլ նորմալ երևույթներ են, որ ի վիճակի չենք հասկանալ: Մենք մեր զգայարաններից ու գիտելիքներից դուրս իրականությունը փորձում ենք նեղացնել մեր զգացածի ու իմացածի սահմանների մեջ խցկել, փոխանակ մեր զգացածն ու իմացածն ընդարձակենք: Կամ ընդհանրապես գերադասում ենք հերքել, որ հանկարծ հիմար չերևանք:


Ալֆա ջան, երևույթները բացատրվեն կամ չբացատրվեն գիտականորեն, օբյեկտիվորեն գոյություն ունեն ու մենք պետք ա դրանց հետ հաշվի նստենք ու ընդունենք դրա գոյությունը… օրինակ՝ գրավիտացիայի բացատրությունը լինի թե չլինի մենք միևնույնն ա տուն սարքելուց կան ցատկելուց հաշվի ենք առնում ու համապատասխան միջոցներ ենք ձեռք առնում… շատ մարդիկ դրա գիտական բացատրությունը չգիտեն, բայց հաշվի են առնում՝ բնազդորեն… իսկ պարանորմալները, ասենք տելեպատիան, եթե մենք բացատրություն չունենք, ապա հաշվի չենք կարող առնել… ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում տելեպատիայի հաշվի առնելը՝ "աման, չմտածեմ, հանկարծ միտքս կկարդա՞", թե՞ "ա՜խ, սելֆոնս մռացա տանը, թու՜… լավ ոչինչ տելեպատիայով կասեմ ինչ պետքն ա" … անգամ եթե ընդունեմ որ որոշ մարդիկ ունեն նման կարողություն, միևնույնն ա դա հիմք չի տալիս տելեպատիան որպես անժխտելի փաստի գոյություն ընդունել… 

պարանորմալի միակ բնորոշ գիծն էն ա որ երևույթը պատմվում ա անհայտը միստիկայով փախարինելով… այսինքն քանի որ չենք հասկացել ուրեմն մի խորհրդավորություն կա մեզնից դուրս և դա արվում ա ինչ որ նպատակի համար որը մենք չենք հասկանում, կամ հասկանում ենք…

----------

Skeptic (03.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, լավ չես դասակարգել, որովհետև, օրինակ, կա մագնիսական դաշտ, որը մենք չենք կարող մեր զգայարաններով ֆիքսել, բայց *համապատասխան սարքերով կարելի ա հայտնաբերել, կարելի ա ուսումնասիրել*: Այսինքն, ըստ էության մեր գիտակցությունից անկախ իրականություն ա իրա օրինաչափություններով, բայց մենք դա հասկանում ենք ոչ մեր զգայարաններով: Ու, ի դեպ, էդ մագնիսական դաշտը լիքը պարանորմալ բաներ կարա անի, ընդհուպ մինչև Բերմուդյան եռանկյունու դեպքերը: Բայց դե դա մագնիսական դաշտ չի, պարանորմալ ա


ահա, էդ սարքերի տվյալներն էլ մեր զգայարաններով ենք ընկալում, նշանակում ա էլի տեսնում ենք, չափում ենք, կամ վերլուծում ենք էն, ինչ մեզ տվել են մեր զգայարանները: Կարող ա գոյություն ունի լեզու, որով բանական մոլորակները իրար հետ զրուցում ենք, բայց մենք չենք լսում, լրիվ աբսուրդ բան եմ ասում, որ ավելի ցայտուն լինի օրինակը... բայց քանի որ չենք ընկալում էդ լեզուն, մոլորակների կենսագործունեության օրինաչափությունները, իրենք մեզ համար մնում են որպես շնչավոր կամ անշունչ առարկա...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եվ այդ "օբյեկտիվ" ճշմարտությու՞նն է պատճառը, Մեֆ ջան, որ, երբ ես ասում եմ. "ինձ հետ տեղի ունեցած դեպք", ու պատմում եմ այդ մասին, - դու` և ոչ միայն դու, - գերադասում եք լռել: Ի՞նչն է պատճառը, Մե՛ֆ: Քո "օբյեկտիվ" ճշմարտության մեջ չի՞ տեղավորվում ասածս... Էն, միակի, որը որ կարծես թե պետք է իմն էլ լիներ, բայց ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով իմը չի: Կամ էլ ձե՞ռքդ չի գնում գրել, թե չես հավատում, թե ես սուտ եմ ասում... Չէ, էտ էլ չի, չէ՞... Վերջին հաշվով, դու էն մարդը չես, ով անհարմար կզգար նման բան գրելուց ու պետք է որ թքած ունենաս նման զգացմունքների վրա (ես էլ): Ուղղակի երևի ասածս "ստերը" մի քիչ շատ են սուտ լինելու համար, չէ՞: Այսինքն, դու հավատում ես, որ ես չեմ ստում, բայց չգիտես, թե դրա հետ ինչ անես: Եվ, ուզես թե չուզես, ստացվում է այլ "օբյեկտիվ" ճշմարտություն:
> 
> Ահա թե ինչու դու ճիշտ ես, եղբայր, բանավիճել չի ստացվում... Դու գերադասում ես լռել (*մենակ թե, խնդրում եմ, նորից Լենոնի նկարը մի հիշիր...*)
> 
> 
> Լավ ու վատի հարց չի, Մեֆ, ես այդ չեմ ասում: Հարցը մեր տարբեր ճշմարտություններն են: Ու եթե ճշմարտությունները տարբեր են, ուրեմն, այո, բոլորն էլ ճիշտ են:


դե որ չեմ հիշելու՝ չեմ գրի…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, այ եթե անդրշիրիմյան կյանքից եկող մամայի մասին խոսենք, էդ դեպքում երեք ամիս կտևի, բայց որովայնում սուր ցավի դեպքում իրավունք չունենք ժամանակ կորցնելու, ու ապենդիցիտից մինչև հոգեկան կասկածելու ընթացքն ընդամենը մի քանի ժամ ա տևում: Երբ հիվանդը ցավից գոռում ա, հավատա, իրա խաբելն ու չխաբելն էական չի: Ավելի լավ ա հետո պարզվի խաբում ա, քան խաբելը պարզելու վրա ժամանակ ծախսես, հաջորդ օրը հիվանդդ մեռնի: Հըմ, փաստորեն դու նույնիսկ միջազգայնորեն ընդունված բժշկական պրոտոկոլներն ես կասկածի տակ առնում


Բյուր ջան, մյուս անգամ, որպեսզի իզուր չկրկնվես, գրածներիս մեջ որոշ տեղեր հատուկ կընդգծեմ քե համր: Օրինակ, սա. *Ես չեմ ասում, որ միշտ այդպես է, բայց այդպես էլ է պատահում, չէ՞...*






> Սամ, դե լավ էլի: Փաստորեն, դու պնդում ես, որ ռետուշ կոչվող երևույթ չկա՞: Պնդում ես, որ լուսանկարները չե՞ն կարող մխտռվել, միշտ իդեալակա՞ն են ստացվում:


Ռետուշ իհարկե կա, Բյուր ջան: Ասածներիդ մեջ տրամաբանություն չկա (կրկնում եմ, սա միայն Ուլուանայի դեպքի մասին է, իզուր հետս կռիվ չտաս ու գործ չսարքես :Nono: ) Դու նույնիսկ Գալին չհամոզեցիր, ուր մնաց ինձ համոզես... :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռետուշ իհարկե կա, Բյուր ջան: Ասածներիդ մեջ տրամաբանություն չկա (կրկնում եմ, սա միայն Ուլուանայի դեպքի մասին է, իզուր հետս կռիվ չտաս ու գործ չսարքես) Դու նույնիսկ Գալին չհամոզեցիր, ուր մնաց ինձ համոզես...


Չէ, Սամ, ես քեզ ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ ուզում համոզել, դու սկի աճուկային շրջանի սուր ցավի ախտորոշման պրոտոկոլին չես հավատում, ուր մնաց ռետուշից խոսեմ, որտեղ ձեռ ա տալիս, որ ֆոտոյի մեջ աղջկա գլուխը կորած լինի ինչ-որ [այստեղ կարող է լինել Սամի արտահայտությունը] ուժերի ազդեցության տակ:

Գալը լավ էլ համոզվեց, ուղղակի իրան հարցի մյուս կողմն էր հետաքրքրում. եթե լուսանկարչի միջամտություն չի, ուրեմն ի՞նչ ա:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆա ջան, երևույթները բացատրվեն կամ չբացատրվեն գիտականորեն, օբյեկտիվորեն գոյություն ունեն ու մենք պետք ա դրանց հետ հաշվի նստենք ու ընդունենք դրա գոյությունը… օրինակ՝ գրավիտացիայի բացատրությունը լինի թե չլինի մենք միևնույնն ա տուն սարքելուց կան ցատկելուց հաշվի ենք առնում ու համապատասխան միջոցներ ենք ձեռք առնում… շատ մարդիկ դրա գիտական բացատրությունը չգիտեն, բայց հաշվի են առնում՝ բնազդորեն… իսկ պարանորմալները, ասենք տելեպատիան, եթե մենք բացատրություն չունենք, ապա հաշվի չենք կարող առնել… ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում տելեպատիայի հաշվի առնելը՝ "աման, չմտածեմ, հանկարծ միտքս կկարդա՞", թե՞ "ա՜խ, սելֆոնս մռացա տանը, թու՜… լավ ոչինչ տելեպատիայով կասեմ ինչ պետքն ա" … անգամ եթե ընդունեմ որ որոշ մարդիկ ունեն նման կարողություն, միևնույնն ա դա հիմք չի տալիս տելեպատիան որպես անժխտելի փաստի գոյություն ընդունել… 
> 
> պարանորմալի միակ բնորոշ գիծն էն ա որ երևույթը պատմվում ա անհայտը միստիկայով փախարինելով… այսինքն քանի որ չենք հասկացել ուրեմն մի խորհրդավորություն կա մեզնից դուրս և դա արվում ա ինչ որ նպատակի համար որը մենք չենք հասկանում, կամ հասկանում ենք…


Մեֆ, էդպես միանշանակ չի, մենք մեր գիտակցության ու մարմնի բոլոր հնարավորությունները չենք օգտագործում, բայց նույն բնազդաբարով զգում ենք, մարդիկ չգիտեն, թե գրավիտացիան ինչ ա, բայց ծնված օրվանից իրենց կաշվի ու ոչ միայն կաշվի վրա էդ գրավիտացիան զգում են, իսկ կան բաներ, որ էլի գոյություն ունեն, բայց մենք մեր կաշվի վրա չենք զգում, ինչը չի նշանակում, որ դրանք չկան:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռետուշ իհարկե կա, Բյուր ջան: Ասածներիդ մեջ *տրամաբանություն չկա* (կրկնում եմ, սա միայն Ուլուանայի դեպքի մասին է, իզուր հետս կռիվ չտաս ու գործ չսարքես) Դու նույնիսկ Գալին չհամոզեցիր, ուր մնաց ինձ համոզես...


Սամ, կա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեֆ, էդպես միանշանակ չի, մենք մեր գիտակցության ու մարմնի բոլոր հնարավորությունները չենք օգտագործում, բայց նույն բնազդաբարով զգում ենք, մարդիկ չգիտեն, թե գրավիտացիան ինչ ա, բայց ծնված օրվանից իրենց կաշվի ու ոչ միայն կաշվի վրա էդ գրավիտացիան զգում են, իսկ կան բաներ, որ էլի գոյություն ունեն, բայց մենք մեր կաշվի վրա չենք զգում, ինչը չի նշանակում, որ դրանք չկան:


Ալֆ, դա բնազդ չի, դա պրոպրիոցեպտոր կոչվող ռեցեպտորներով ենք զգում, որոնք տեղակայված են մկաններին ու ոսկրերին, ընկալում են գրավիտացիան, մարմնի դիրքը տարածության մեջ և այլ բարդ-բարդ երևույթներ:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, դա բնազդ չի, դա պրոպրիոցեպտոր կոչվող ռեցեպտորներով ենք զգում, որոնք տեղակայված են մկաններին ու ոսկրերին, ընկալում են գրավիտացիան, մարմնի դիրքը տարածության մեջ և այլ բարդ-բարդ երևույթներ:


ախր ես Մեֆի մեջբերմանն էի իր բառերով պատասխանել  :Sad:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հա, էսօր գիտությունը նրան ա հասել, որ ուղեղում առաջացած մտքերը նկարում ա, ինչից ես խաբար: Պառկում ես սկաների մեջ, ինչ-որ բան ես մտածում, ուղեղիդ մեջ մի հատ լամպոչկա ա վառվում, էդ լամպոչկան էլ գիտնականները հետազոտում են:


Խաբար չեմ, ճիշտ ես: Դե, նախնադարյան մարդ եմ... Լավ նորություն ասեցիր գիտության նվաճումների մասին: Նույնիսկ անձնական ուրախություն պատճառեցիր:
Որովհետև այն ժամանակ (ջահել, ոչ նախնադարյան վախտերս), երբ առաջին անգամ լսեցի, որ միտքը` ֆիզիկական է, - ասացի, որ եթե միտքը ֆիզիկիական է, ուրեմն այն կարելի է նկարել:
Այն ժամանակ դու երևի դեռ չկայիր, Բյուր ջան: Իսկ գյուտը` հետաքրքիր է, - կա՞ր...

Եթե չկար, ստացվում է, որ դու կարծում ես, թե ես քո հետևում եմ, իսկ ինձ պետք է առջևումդ փնտրել... :Tongue:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մեֆ, էս ի՞նչ խաբար ա էսօր համակարծիք ենք


Իմ կենացը պիտի խմեք... :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խաբար չեմ, ճիշտ ես: Դե, նախնադարյան մարդ եմ... Լավ նորություն ասեցիր գիտության նվաճումների մասին: Նույնիսկ անձնական ուրախություն պատճառեցիր:
> Որովհետև այն ժամանակ (ջահել, ոչ նախնադարյան վախտերս), երբ առաջին անգամ լսեցի, որ միտքը` ֆիզիկական է, - ասացի, որ եթե միտքը ֆիզիկիական է, ուրեմն այն կարելի է նկարել:
> Այն ժամանակ դու երևի դեռ չկայիր, Բյուր ջան: Իսկ գյուտը` հետաքրքիր է, - կա՞ր...
> 
> Եթե չկար, ստացվում է, որ դու կարծում ես, թե ես քո հետևում եմ, իսկ ինձ պետք է առջևումդ փնտրել...


Հա, Սամ ջան, [այստեղ կարող է լինել Սամի արտահայտությունը] ունակություններդ էին, որ ասեցիր: Ստեղ հետ ու առաջի հարց չի, ստեղ անելու, ոչ թե ասելու հարց ա: Ասեցիր, է նկարեիր: Ասել սաղն էլ կարան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էդպես միանշանակ չի, մենք մեր գիտակցության ու մարմնի բոլոր հնարավորությունները չենք օգտագործում, բայց նույն բնազդաբարով զգում ենք, մարդիկ չգիտեն, թե գրավիտացիան ինչ ա, բայց ծնված օրվանից իրենց կաշվի ու ոչ միայն կաշվի վրա էդ գրավիտացիան զգում են, իսկ կան բաներ, որ էլի գոյություն ունեն, բայց մենք մեր կաշվի վրա չենք զգում, ինչը չի նշանակում, որ դրանք չկան:


մենք ինչքան էլ օգտագործենք մեր մարմնի հնարավորությունները, միևնույնն է դրանք սահմանափակ են ուղղակի սահմանը շատ հեռու ա… 

երևույթները կան ուղղակի դրանց նկարագիրն ա որ ենթադրում ա որոշակի բացատրություն կամ չբացատրություն և նպատակ… այսինքն հենց սկզբից արդեն միստիկ ա մատուցվում ու խորհրդավոր, երբեմն էլ անբացատրելի նպատակ ա առաջարկվում… դրա համար էլ, եթե ուշադիր լինենք, ապա բացատրություննրը հիմնականում նախ հետախուզական են և ապա փորձ ա արվում գիտականորեն հիմնավորել… 

օրինակ, Ուլուանայի նկարի դեպքը… էդ մարդը բողոքել ա՞, թե ուր ա կնոջ գլուխը… եթե բողոքել ա իրան ի՞նչ են ասել… եթե պրոֆեսիոնալ նկարիչ չի, բա ի՞նչ ա մասնագիտությամբ… էս հարցերը կարամ տամ… ես չեմ կարա հարցնեմ, իրա տատիկը երբ ա մահացել, իրանց տանո ոգիներ կան թե չէ, էդ աղջիկն ի՞նչ չարություն ա արել…

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2014), Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> եթե օբյեկտիվ չի, դու չես կարող բանավիճել… որև քո համար, Նիկոլայ Ռերիխի համար դա ճիշտ ա, ինձ համար ոչ… իսկ ոնց որ դու ես ասում, ամեն մարդ ունի իր ճշմարտությունը… ուրեմն էլ ի՞նչ ենք վիճելու…


Օբյեկտիվ ա, Մեֆ ջան: Ամենն, ինչ պատմել եմ, հարյուր տոկոսանոց օբյեկտիվ ա: Կոնկրետ ինձ հետ կատարված, հատ-հատ օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտություններ: 
Կարող ենք բանավիճել:
Խնդրեմ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Սամ ջան, զուտ Ուլուի պատմածի մեջ ինձ համար իսկապես պարանորմալ չկա։ Ես համոզված եմ, որ աղջկա գլխի բացակայությունը ռացիոնալ բացատրություն ունի։ Պարզապես մեր՝ այն չիմանալը միստիցիզմ ա տալիս էդ պատմությանը։
Ինձ համար շատ ավելի անբացատրելի ա օրինակ էն, թե ոնց էր յոթ տարի առաջ մամայիս սիրտը ուժեղ ծակել սկսել հենց էն ժամանակ, երբ իր երկու տարեկան թոռնիկը Ռուսաստանում խեղդվելուց մի կերպ էր փրկվելուց եղել։
Կամ նույն մամայիս նույն սիրտը ինչի էր սկսել անտանելի ուժեղ ցավալ, երբ ինձ հետ, մոտ տարիուկես առաջ մի շատ վատ բան էր կատարվում։ 
Հիմա օրինակ ստամոքսիս ցավից մեռնում եմ։ Դեղ էլ չեմ կարա խմեմ։ Մի երկու հոգով միացեք, պարանորմալվեք, թող անցնի էլի ցավը։

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014), Մինա (03.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, ես էդ անուններով կոչում եմ ձեր բոլոր տեսակի պարանորմալ բացատրությունները: Չգիտեմ, ձեր շկոլաներն առանձին-առանձին չեմ ուսումնասիրել, որ իմանամ՝ որին եք հավատում, բայց դե էդ անդրշիրիմյան կյանքերի տեղում կարող ես տեղադրել այն, ինչով ինքդ կուզեիր բացատրել: Ինձ լրիվ մեկ ա:


Ես էլ` բոլոր նեղաչքներին "ուզբեկ" եմ ասում. ինչ նման ենք իրար, Բյուր ջան...

Բայց որոշակի պրոգրես, այնուամենայնիվ, սկսեցինք ապրել: Տես արդեն համաձայնվեցիր, որ ես մի հատ չեմ. արդեն սկսել ես հետս բազ... չէ`հոգնակիով խոսել... :Smile: 


Հ.Գ. Ժողովուրդ, մի տեսակ կանխազգացում մտավ մեջս, որ շուտով էս ասածս բազմատարածքայնությունը հաստատվելու է գիտականորեն: Եկե՛ք առաջ ընկնենք գիտության մեջ ու մի նոր քերականական տերմին ավելացնենք, ի՞նչ կասեք.
Եզակի
Հոգնակի
Բազմակի

Հը՞ն... :Shok:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չէ, ես մտքերս ձևակերպելու տաղանդ չունեմ, ախր նույնն եմ ասում, եթե չլիներ քվանտային ֆիզիկան, լիքը բաներ աբրա-կադաբրա կլինեին, մինչդեռ լիքը աբրա-կադաբրայություններ անգամ քո օրինակ բերած մեխանիկայով էլ են բացատրվում:
> Իմ ամողջ ասածն էն ա, որ.
> 1. Գոյություն ունի մեր գիտակցությունից անկախ իրականությունն իր օրինաչափություններով:
> 2. Գոյություն ունի իրականության աննշան տոկոսը, որ մենք ուսումնասիրել ենք, ընկալել մեր զգայարանների միջոցով, վերլուծել (թե մեր կարդացածը, սովորածը, թե մեր անձնական փորձը ներառյալ)
> 3.  Գոյություն ունի մեր գիտակցությունից անկախ իրականության էն հատվածը, որ մենք կամ չենք կարող ընկալել մեր զգայարանների միջոցով, կամ միայն երբեմն ենք կարող ընկալել, կամ կարող ենք ընկալել, բայց չենք կարող մեր պահի գիտական մտքի ու մեր սեփական գիտելիքների տեսանկյունից բացատրել:
> 
> Հիմա ամբողջ ասածս այն ա, որ էս երրորդն էլ հենց կոչում ենք պարանորմալ, թեև լավ էլ նորմալ երևույթներ են, որ ի վիճակի չենք հասկանալ: Մենք մեր զգայարաններից ու գիտելիքներից դուրս իրականությունը փորձում ենք նեղացնել մեր զգացածի ու իմացածի սահմանների մեջ խցկել, փոխանակ մեր զգացածն ու իմացածն ընդարձակենք: Կամ ընդհանրապես գերադասում ենք հերքել, որ հանկարծ հիմար չերևանք:


Վերջապես գտնվեց մեկն, ով ասում է այն, ինչ ես էլ եմ փորձում ասել այսքան ժամանակ:
Տե՜ր Աստված, կամ մեկնումեկը, - էնպես արեք, որ գոնե մեզանից մեկին լսեն...

Չէ՞, Ալֆա ջան... :Love:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ալֆ, լավ չես դասակարգել, որովհետև, օրինակ, կա մագնիսական դաշտ, որը մենք չենք կարող մեր զգայարաններով ֆիքսել, բայց համապատասխան սարքերով կարելի ա հայտնաբերել, կարելի ա ուսումնասիրել: Այսինքն, ըստ էության մեր գիտակցությունից անկախ իրականություն ա իրա օրինաչափություններով, բայց մենք դա հասկանում ենք ոչ մեր զգայարաններով: Ու, ի դեպ, էդ մագնիսական դաշտը լիքը պարանորմալ բաներ կարա անի, ընդհուպ մինչև Բերմուդյան եռանկյունու դեպքերը: Բայց դե դա մագնիսական դաշտ չի, պարանորմալ ա


Իսկ "մագնիսական մրրիկներ" հասկացողությունը մի՞թե գիտական չէ, որը մենք շատ էլ լավ ֆիքսում ենք մեր զգայարաններով ու Աստված գիտի, թե ինչպես ենք մեզ զգում այդ մրրիկների ժամանակ...

----------


## Alphaone

> Վերջապես գտնվեց մեկն, ով ասում է այն, ինչ ես էլ եմ փորձում ասել այսքան ժամանակ:
> Տե՜ր Աստված, կամ մեկնումեկը, - էնպես արեք, որ գոնե մեզանից մեկին լսեն...
> 
> Չէ՞, Ալֆա ջան...


Սամ, քեզ չգիտեմ ոնց, ինձ լսում են ու սխալ հասկանում  :Smile:  երևի ձեռագիրս լավը չի  :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ալֆա ջան, երևույթները բացատրվեն կամ չբացատրվեն գիտականորեն, օբյեկտիվորեն գոյություն ունեն ու մենք պետք ա դրանց հետ հաշվի նստենք ու ընդունենք դրա գոյությունը… օրինակ՝ գրավիտացիայի բացատրությունը լինի թե չլինի մենք միևնույնն ա տուն սարքելուց կան ցատկելուց հաշվի ենք առնում ու համապատասխան միջոցներ ենք ձեռք առնում… շատ մարդիկ դրա գիտական բացատրությունը չգիտեն, բայց հաշվի են առնում՝ բնազդորեն… իսկ պարանորմալները, ասենք տելեպատիան, եթե մենք բացատրություն չունենք, ապա հաշվի չենք կարող առնել… ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում տելեպատիայի հաշվի առնելը՝ "աման, չմտածեմ, հանկարծ միտքս կկարդա՞", թե՞ "ա՜խ, սելֆոնս մռացա տանը, թու՜… լավ ոչինչ տելեպատիայով կասեմ ինչ պետքն ա" … անգամ եթե ընդունեմ որ որոշ մարդիկ ունեն նման կարողություն, միևնույնն ա դա հիմք չի տալիս տելեպատիան որպես անժխտելի փաստի գոյություն ընդունել… 
> 
> պարանորմալի միակ բնորոշ գիծն էն ա որ երևույթը պատմվում ա անհայտը միստիկայով փախարինելով… այսինքն քանի որ չենք հասկացել ուրեմն մի խորհրդավորություն կա մեզնից դուրս և դա արվում ա ինչ որ նպատակի համար որը մենք չենք հասկանում, կամ հասկանում ենք…


Ինձ թվում է, Գալն այսպես կդներ հարցը.

"Մեֆ, իսկ եթե, ասենք, հարյուրից մեկը, չէ` միլիոնից մեկը, - ունի այդ կարողությունը, - մի՞թե դա անժխտելի փաստ չի, որ նա ունի այդ կարողությունը":


Հ.Գ. Գալ ջան, կներես, եթե սխալ եմ և անտեղի հոլովեցի անունդ: Երևի կարոտել եմ, դրանից է... :Love:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> դե որ չեմ հիշելու՝ չեմ գրի…


Է, ուրիշ բաներ հիշիր, ի՞նչ ա եղել... թարմ-թարմ գրած...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ թվում է, Գալն այսպես կդներ հարցը.
> 
> "Մեֆ, իսկ եթե, ասենք, հարյուրից մեկը, չէ` միլիոնից մեկը, - ունի այդ կարողությունը, - մի՞թե դա անժխտելի փաստ չի, որ նա ունի այդ կարողությունը":
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Գալ ջան, կներես, եթե սխալ եմ և անտեղի հոլովեցի անունդ: Երևի կարոտել եմ, դրանից է...


Վանգայի հետ ե՞ս… 

Սամ, եթե կա տենց մարդ ուրեմն անունը պտի իմանանք գոնե մեկի… դու գիտե՞ս տենց անուն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Է, ուրիշ բաներ հիշիր, ի՞նչ ա եղել... թարմ-թարմ գրած...


էդ մեկն եմ ուզում…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չէ, Սամ, ես քեզ ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ ուզում համոզել, դու սկի աճուկային շրջանի սուր ցավի ախտորոշման պրոտոկոլին չես հավատում, ուր մնաց ռետուշից խոսեմ, որտեղ ձեռ ա տալիս, որ ֆոտոյի մեջ աղջկա գլուխը կորած լինի ինչ-որ [այստեղ կարող է լինել Սամի արտահայտությունը] ուժերի ազդեցության տակ:
> 
> Գալը լավ էլ համոզվեց, ուղղակի իրան հարցի մյուս կողմն էր հետաքրքրում. եթե լուսանկարչի միջամտություն չի, ուրեմն ի՞նչ ա:


Ես` չգիտեմ:
Իսկ ինչ չգիտեմ, դրա մասին չեմ խոսում:
Բայց համարում եմ, որ կարող է հազար ու մի պատճառ լինել, ու նույնիսկ քո առաջարկած տարբերակին էլ կարող էի համաձայնվել, եթե դու այդ գրառումներիդ մեջ (աղջկա գլխի հաշվով) չընկնեիր այսուայն կողմ այնքան, մինչև վերջում մարմինն էլ  կորցրեցիր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, կա…


Է՞...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ախր ես Մեֆի մեջբերմանն էի իր բառերով պատասխանել


Էդ "բառերովը" լավ էր, Ալֆ ջան... :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Է՞...


ուղղակի ճշտում եմ… տրամաբանություն եղել ա ու կա… Գալին էլ համոզելու խնդիր չի եղել… Գալի գրառումները կարդա…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հա, Սամ ջան, [այստեղ կարող է լինել Սամի արտահայտությունը] ունակություններդ էին, որ ասեցիր: Ստեղ հետ ու առաջի հարց չի, ստեղ անելու, ոչ թե ասելու հարց ա: Ասեցիր, է նկարեիր: Ասել սաղն էլ կարան:


Անկյալ եմ, Բյուր ջան... Թե չէ, եթե ամեն ասածս անող լինեի, վաղուց արդեն քեզ համոզած կլինեի, որոնք են Տիեզերական Չորս Օբյեկտիվ Ճշմարտությունները... :Zagar:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, զուտ Ուլուի պատմածի մեջ ինձ համար իսկապես պարանորմալ չկա։ Ես համոզված եմ, որ աղջկա գլխի բացակայությունը ռացիոնալ բացատրություն ունի։ Պարզապես մեր՝ այն չիմանալը միստիցիզմ ա տալիս էդ պատմությանը։


Շատ հնարավոր է, Գալ ջան: Բայց մեր ռացիոնալ բացատրություն չունենալու և միստիցիզմից խուսափելու պատճառով մենք ամեն ինչ չէ, որ պետք է հալած յուղի պես կուլ տանք, ու դու առաջինն էիր կարծեմ, որ դա ասացիր, չէ՞...




> Ինձ համար շատ ավելի անբացատրելի ա օրինակ էն, թե ոնց էր յոթ տարի առաջ մամայիս սիրտը ուժեղ ծակել սկսել հենց էն ժամանակ, երբ իր երկու տարեկան թոռնիկը Ռուսաստանում խեղդվելուց մի կերպ էր փրկվելուց եղել։
> Կամ նույն մամայիս նույն սիրտը ինչի էր սկսել անտանելի ուժեղ ցավալ, երբ ինձ հետ, մոտ տարիուկես առաջ մի շատ վատ բան էր կատարվում։


Ես կարող եմ դա բացատրել մոտվորապես նույն կերպ, ինչպես Այվիին բացատրեցի իր պատմածը:
Իսկ Մեֆը կարող է բացատրել մոտավորապես նույն կերպ, ինչպես բացատրեց Լենոնի նկարի պատից ընկնելը:
Իսկ դու կարող ես ընդունել որը կուզես...




> Հիմա օրինակ ստամոքսիս ցավից մեռնում եմ։ Դեղ էլ չեմ կարա խմեմ։ Մի երկու հոգով միացեք, պարանորմալվեք, թող անցնի էլի ցավը


Սրտանց ցավում եմ, սիրելիս... Ու համոզված եմ, որ եթե էսպես հավաքվենք մի քանի հոգով ու սրտանց ցավանք, հաստատ քեզ կօգնենք: 
Եկեք շրջան կազմենք ու բռնենք մեկմեկու ձեռքից... Դու բռնիր իմ ձեռքը... Եվ վստահիր ինձ... Չէ` մեզ... :Love:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, քեզ չգիտեմ ոնց, ինձ լսում են ու սխալ հասկանում  երևի ձեռագիրս լավը չի


Իմ էլ հայերենը, Ալֆ ջան... :Cry:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սամ, քեզ չգիտեմ ոնց, ինձ լսում են ու սխալ հասկանում  երևի ձեռագիրս լավը չի


ես քեզ սխալ ե՞մ հասկացել Ալֆ…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Վանգայի հետ ե՞ս… 
> Սամ, եթե կա տենց մարդ ուրեմն անունը պտի իմանանք գոնե մեկի… դու գիտե՞ս տենց անուն…


Չնայած ոչ, բայց հենց թեկուզ: 
Կամ Վոլֆ Մեսսինգը: Կամ Ուրի Գելլերը: Նոստրադամուսը: Քեյսին: Սեն Ժերմենը: Բաբաջին: Լիքը ուրիշներ...

Բայց կարելի է նաև խորանալ այդ լուրջ բաների մեջ: Եկ մեզ ավելի մոտ բաներից խոսենք:

Օրինակ, էս պատմածս դեպքը, որ ֆրիվեյի վրա ինձ հետ տեղի ունեցավ:
Ի՞նչ կասես:
Կամ էդ տղայի ու իր մահացած մոր նկարի մասին:
Ի՞նչ կասես... 
Թե կուզես, նկարն էլ ցույց կտամ: Դու մենակ ասա...




> էդ մեկն եմ ուզում…


Թե չէ կպել ես: Լենո՜ն... Լենո՜ն... :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Չնայած ոչ, բայց հենց թեկուզ*: 
> Կամ Վոլֆ Մեսսինգը: Կամ Ուրի Գելլերը: Նոստրադամուսը: Քեյսին: Սեն Ժերմենը: Բաբաջին: Լիքը ուրիշներ...
> 
> Բայց կարելի է նաև խորանալ այդ լուրջ բաների մեջ: Եկ մեզ ավելի մոտ բաներից խոսենք:
> 
> Օրինակ, էս պատմածս դեպքը, որ ֆրիվեյի վրա ինձ հետ տեղի ունեցավ:
> Ի՞նչ կասես:
> Կամ էդ տղայի ու իր մահացած մոր նկարի մասին:
> Ի՞նչ կասես... 
> ...


դե որ ոչ էլ ի՞նչ թեկուզ… 

ասում ա "փախլա՛վա կիրիլի՞ս…" ասում ա "չէ, համմա ջոջ ա՛խպերս ուտողներից մեկին տիսիլ ա"…

ֆռիվեյի դեպքը վերևից ա թելադրված իսկ տղայի մահացած մոր նկարը ներքևից…

Սամ ջան չեմ կարդացել, ապեր…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան չեմ կարդացել, ապեր…


Եթե ուզում ես, որ հավատամ` կհավատամ:

Երևի սպառվեցինք...

----------


## Skeptic

> ահա, էդ սարքերի տվյալներն էլ մեր զգայարաններով ենք ընկալում, նշանակում ա էլի տեսնում ենք, չափում ենք, կամ վերլուծում ենք էն, ինչ մեզ տվել են մեր զգայարանները: Կարող ա գոյություն ունի լեզու, որով բանական մոլորակները իրար հետ զրուցում ենք, բայց մենք չենք լսում, լրիվ աբսուրդ բան եմ ասում, որ ավելի ցայտուն լինի օրինակը... բայց քանի որ չենք ընկալում էդ լեզուն, մոլորակների կենսագործունեության օրինաչափությունները, իրենք մեզ համար մնում են որպես շնչավոր կամ անշունչ առարկա...


Աբսուրդ չի, Ալֆ ջան, բազմաչարչար Սագանը իրա "Կոսմոսում" համանման մի վարկած ա քննարկում, կարծեմ' քվազարների ու պուլսարների օրինակով, ու համապատասխան փաստարկներ բերում:  :Smile: 

Բայց երևի ես լավ չէի ձևակերպել միտքս: Փորձեմ ուրիշ օրինակ բերել.  :Jpit:  շները, շատ այլ կենդանիների նման, դեռևս լրիվ չուսումնասիրված ինչ-որ մեխանիզմով զգում են Երկրի մագնիսական դաշտը, բայց ընդամենը մի քանի ամիս առաջ պարզվել ա, որ հլը մի բան էլ ավելին' շները կակաշկա են անում հյուսիս-հարավ մագնիսական առանցքին զուգահեռ: Թե ինչի են տենց անում, էս պահի դրությամբ հանելուկ ա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ գործ ունենք միստիկ, գիտության շրջանակներից դուրս գտնվող երևույթի հետ:


Եթե նորից եմ քեզ սխալ հասկացել, կներես, ուղեղս կիսամեռ վիճակում ա:  :Sad:

----------


## John

Ի՞նչ կասեք այս մասին  :LOL:  Մաշտոցն ու Մենդելեևը կապի մեջ են եղել ժամանակի միջանցքներում )))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի՞նչ կասեք այս մասին  Մաշտոցն ու Մենդելեևը կապի մեջ են եղել ժամանակի միջանցքներում )))


էս ժեշտային գրո՞հն ա  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2014)

----------


## John

> էս ժեշտային գրո՞հն ա


էս հայտնի հումոր ա, նո՞ր եմ ես իմանում  :LOL:  նյութը ի նկատի ունեմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էս հայտնի հումոր ա, նո՞ր եմ ես իմանում


հա՜, քանի տարի ա ղժժում ենք դրա վրա  :Jpit:  բայց կամաց, հեսա Սամը կգա, էլի ինչ-որ բաներ կասի:

----------

John (03.06.2014), Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հ.Գ. Գալ ջան, կներես, եթե սխալ եմ և անտեղի հոլովեցի անունդ: Երևի կարոտել եմ, դրանից է...


Ես էլ եմ կարոտել. Սամ ջան  :Smile: 




> Ես կարող եմ դա բացատրել մոտվորապես նույն կերպ, ինչպես Այվիին բացատրեցի իր պատմածը:
> Իսկ Մեֆը կարող է բացատրել մոտավորապես նույն կերպ, ինչպես բացատրեց Լենոնի նկարի պատից ընկնելը:
> Իսկ դու կարող ես ընդունել որը կուզես...


Ես մենակ գիտեմ, որ մամաս սրտի հետ խնդիր չունի (թու թու թու) ու էն մամաներից չի, որ րոպեն մեկ զանգում, հարցնում են՝ ոնց ես, ինչ ես անում, ինչ ես եփել, ձախ ուսահոդդ ոնց ա իրան զգում... բայց էդ օրը, երբ ես վատ էի, ինքը զանգեց, ասեց, որ սիրտն ուժեղ ցավում ա ու արդյո՞ք ամեն ինչ ինձ հետ նորմալ ա: 
Չգիտեմ, գուցե իսկապես մոր ու զավակի մեջ ինչ-որ կապ կա, որ նման սթրեսային վիճակներում շոշափելիի աստիճան իրական ա դառնում: 





> Սրտանց ցավում եմ, սիրելիս... Ու համոզված եմ, որ եթե էսպես հավաքվենք մի քանի հոգով ու սրտանց ցավանք, հաստատ քեզ կօգնենք: 
> Եկեք շրջան կազմենք ու բռնենք մեկմեկու ձեռքից... Դու բռնիր իմ ձեռքը... Եվ վստահիր ինձ... Չէ` մեզ...


Սամ ջան, մերսի օգնության համար...առավոտվա մոտ 9-ի կողմերն էլ համարյա չէր ցավում, բայց մյուս անգամ ավելի լավ աշխատեք, խիղճն էլ ա լավ բան  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2014), Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես մենակ գիտեմ, որ մամաս սրտի հետ խնդիր չունի (թու թու թու) ու էն մամաներից չի, որ րոպեն մեկ զանգում, հարցնում են՝ ոնց ես, ինչ ես անում, ինչ ես եփել, ձախ ուսահոդդ ոնց ա իրան զգում... բայց էդ օրը, երբ ես վատ էի, ինքը զանգեց, ասեց, որ սիրտն ուժեղ ցավում ա ու արդյո՞ք ամեն ինչ ինձ հետ նորմալ ա: 
> Չգիտեմ, գուցե իսկապես մոր ու զավակի մեջ ինչ-որ կապ կա, որ նման սթրեսային վիճակներում շոշափելիի աստիճան իրական ա դառնում:


Ասում են, չէ՞, որ սերը սահմաններ չի ճանաչում:
Ես կասեի, որ մայրական սերը տարածքներ էլ չի ճանաչում...




> Սամ ջան, մերսի օգնության համար...առավոտվա մոտ 9-ի կողմերն էլ համարյա չէր ցավում, բայց մյուս անգամ ավելի լավ աշխատեք, խիղճն էլ ա լավ բան


Մեք լավ էինք աշխատում, Գալ ջան, ուղղակի դու էիր ձեռքս վատ բռնել... :Blush:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> հա՜, քանի տարի ա ղժժում ենք դրա վրա  բայց կամաց, հեսա Սամը կգա, էլի ինչ-որ բաներ կասի:


Արխային, Բյուր ջան...
Նախ, ես շատ քիչ բան գիտեմ դրա մասին: Այնքան քիչ, որ իրավունք չեմ վերապահում լուրջ խոսել դրա մասին:
Հետո գիտեմ մարդկանց, ովքեր լրջորեն զբաղվում են հայոց այբուբենի ոչ միայն քիմիայով, այլ նաև տառերի գույներով ու երաժշտությամբ ու շատ հետաքրքիր բաների են հանգել:
Եվ երրորդ, եթե մի բանից տեղյակ չեմ (առավել ևս, եթե տեղյակ չեմ), ես ինձ չեմ կարող թույլ տալ ղժժալ դրա վրա:

Իսկ դու ղժժա, Բյուր ջան, արխային... Հո առաջին անգամը չի:
Կամ էլ գիտական բացատրություն տուր:
Ինչը, փաստորեն, նույն բանն է... :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

ուզում եմ էն աղջկա գլխի նկարի բացատրությունը դնել՝ էստեղ ես արագ շարժվում եմ ու իմ մարմնի միջով թափանցում են ճաղերը: Հիմա եթե էդ աղջիկն էլ, հատկապես էն հին ապարատներով, գլխի կտրուկ շարժում ա արել, թեկուզ վարկենական, մազերն ասենք լցվել են աչքերը, ինքն էլ չի զգացել ոնց ռեֆլեքսորեն թափ է տվել, շարժման մեջ գտնվող գլուխը կարող էր չերեվալ:  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014), Վոլտերա (03.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ուզում եմ էն աղջկա գլխի նկարի բացատրությունը դնել՝ էստեղ ես արագ շարժվում եմ ու իմ մարմնի միջով թափանցում են ճաղերը: Հիմա եթե էդ աղջիկն էլ, հատկապես էն հին ապարատներով, գլխի կտրուկ շարժում ա արել, թեկուզ վարկենական, մազերն ասենք լցվել են աչքերը, ինքն էլ չի զգացել ոնց ռեֆլեքսորեն թափ է տվել, շարժման մեջ գտնվող գլուխը կարող էր չերեվալ:


Ապրես, Այֆ ջան... Սա կարելի է առաջին նորմալ բացատրությունը համարել: :Smile: 
Բայց մազերդ ինչու՞ ես կտրել... :Sad:  
Չնայած սենց էլ սիրուն ես... :Love:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ապրես, Այֆ ջան... Սա կարելի է առաջին նորմալ բացատրությունը համարել:
> Բայց մազերդ ինչու՞ ես կտրել... 
> Չնայած սենց էլ սիրուն ես...


Դեռ չեմ կտրել, այ դա իրոք պարանորմալ է. էստեղ մազերս հավաքած չեն, բայց հենց էն սանրվածքն ա դուրս եկել, որը որ պլանավորել եմ կտրել  :LOL:

----------

insider (03.06.2014), Sambitbaba (03.06.2014), Վոլտերա (03.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դեռ չեմ կտրել, այ դա իրոք պարանորմալ է. էստեղ մազերս հավաքած չեն, բայց հենց էն սանրվածքն ա դուրս եկել, որը որ պլանավորել եմ կտրել


Դու էլ հակապարանորմալավորվիր ու մի կտրիր...

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արխային, Բյուր ջան...
> Նախ, ես շատ քիչ բան գիտեմ դրա մասին: Այնքան քիչ, որ իրավունք չեմ վերապահում լուրջ խոսել դրա մասին:
> Հետո գիտեմ մարդկանց, ովքեր լրջորեն զբաղվում են հայոց այբուբենի ոչ միայն քիմիայով, այլ նաև տառերի գույներով ու երաժշտությամբ ու շատ հետաքրքիր բաների են հանգել:
> Եվ երրորդ, եթե մի բանից տեղյակ չեմ (առավել ևս, եթե տեղյակ չեմ), ես ինձ չեմ կարող թույլ տալ ղժժալ դրա վրա:
> 
> Իսկ դու ղժժա, Բյուր ջան, արխային... Հո առաջին անգամը չի:
> Կամ էլ գիտական բացատրություն տուր:
> Ինչը, փաստորեն, նույն բանն է...


Սամ, փաստորեն քեզ համար ղժժալն ու գիտական բացատրությունը նույնն են... մդաաաա... Ես կարիք չունեմ գիտական բացատրություն տալու, որովհետև լեզվաբաններն արդեն տեղը տեղին պաշտոնապես տվել են բացատրություն: Ահավոր խնդալու ա, որ հանուն էդ թվերը ստանալու համար պատրաստ են լեզուն փոխել, որոշ տառեր հանել-ավելացնել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բյուր, աղջկա ֆոտոյի առեղծվածը պարզվել ա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, աղջկա ֆոտոյի առեղծվածը պարզվել ա…


Ո՞նց

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ո՞նց


բա… չես իմացե՞լ… ու դու սաղ սխալ ես ասել… համ էլ "վատ մասնագտ ես"…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բա… չես իմացե՞լ… ու դու սաղ սխալ ես ասել… համ էլ "վատ մասնագտ ես"…


Յաաա՜, չեմ իմացել: Հլը պատմի տեսնենք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բայց եթե լուրջ ապա Ալֆ-ի դրանծ նկարը բավականին խելքի մոտ ա… այսինքն շատ հնարավոր ա որ աղջիկը մի մոմենտ գլուխը շարժել ա ու տենց ա գլուխը դուրս եկել… խամրած ու դրա տակից կոստյումը երևացել ա որն էլ հնարավորություն ա տվել ռետուշի օգնությամբ առանց մեծ ջանքերի վերականգնել կոստյումը… 

իհարկե 100% չի, բայց եթե Ուլուանան իմ տված հարցերին պատասխանի միգուցե ավելի պարզ լնի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

…ասենք աղջիկը փռշտցել ա ու մի մոմենտ գլուխը քաշել ա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց եթե լուրջ ապա Ալֆ-ի դրանծ նկարը բավականին խելքի մոտ ա… այսինքն շատ հնարավոր ա որ աղջիկը մի մոմենտ գլուխը շարժել ա ու տենց ա գլուխը դուրս եկել… խամրած ու դրա տակից կոստյումը երևացել ա որն էլ հնարավորություն ա տվել ռետուշի օգնությամբ առանց մեծ ջանքերի վերականգնել կոստյումը… 
> 
> իհարկե 100% չի, բայց եթե Ուլուանան իմ տված հարցերին պատասխանի միգուցե ավելի պարզ լնի…


Մեֆ ջան, դա չի հակասում իմ առաջարկած տարբերակին, որովհետև ես ասում էի՝ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով էդ մասը մխտռվել ա, որպես ավելի հարմար օրինակ լույսն էի բերում, բայց կարա ուրիշ պատճառներով էլ մխտռվի: Էն ա, որ եթե էդ ես եմ ասել, Սամի մոտ չի անցնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց եթե լուրջ ապա Ալֆ-ի դրանծ նկարը բավականին խելքի մոտ ա… այսինքն շատ հնարավոր ա որ աղջիկը մի մոմենտ գլուխը շարժել ա ու տենց ա գլուխը դուրս եկել… խամրած ու դրա տակից կոստյումը երևացել ա որն էլ հնարավորություն ա տվել ռետուշի օգնությամբ առանց մեծ ջանքերի վերականգնել կոստյումը… 
> 
> իհարկե 100% չի, բայց եթե Ուլուանան իմ տված հարցերին պատասխանի միգուցե ավելի պարզ լնի…


Մեֆ ջան, դա չի հակասում իմ առաջարկած տարբերակին, որովհետև ես ասում էի՝ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով էդ մասը մխտռվել ա, որպես ավելի հարմար օրինակ լույսն էի բերում, բայց կարա ուրիշ պատճառներով էլ մխտռվի: Էն ա, որ եթե էդ ես եմ ասել, Սամի մոտ չի անցնում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, դա չի հակասում իմ առաջարկած տարբերակին, որովհետև ես ասում էի՝ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով էդ մասը մխտռվել ա, որպես ավելի հարմար օրինակ լույսն էի բերում, բայց կարա ուրիշ պատճառներով էլ մխտռվի: Էն ա, որ եթե էդ ես եմ ասել, Սամի մոտ չի անցնում:


հա… ճիշտ ես ասում… չեմ ասում հակասում ա, բայց մեկ ա սխալ ես… կայֆալոմշչիկ ես…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բայց Ալֆին մալադեց… ինքը պարանորմալի հավատարիմ հավատացող լինելով հանդերձ իրա օբյեկտիվությունը պահում ա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա… ճիշտ ես ասում… չեմ ասում հակասում ա, բայց մեկ ա սխալ ես… կայֆալոմշչիկ ես…


Հա, սխալ եմ: Մեջը հոգի-մոգի չկա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց Ալֆին մալադեց… ինքը պարանորմալի հավատարիմ հավատացող լինելով հանդերձ իրա օբյեկտիվությունը պահում ա…


Դե Ալֆը պարանորմալի վկա չի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, սխալ եմ: Մեջը հոգի-մոգի չկա:


սաղ միստիցիզմը, ռոմանտիկան, համը հոտը հանում ես… գեղեցկությունը չես գնահատում…

----------

Վոլտերա (03.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե Ալֆը պարանորմալի վկա չի:


Սամը ոչ միայն վկա ա, այլև հենց պարալորմալի սիմվոլն ա… բառարանում պարանորմալ բառի դիմաց Սամի նկարն ա… 

Սամ չնեղանաս…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամը ոչ միայն վկա ա, այլև հենց պարալորմալի սիմվոլն ա… բառարանում պարանորմալ բառի դիմաց Սամի նկարն ա… 
> 
> Սամ չնեղանաս…


Արխային, Մեֆ ջան: Ինձ համար որևէ մեկից` առավել ևս քեզանից, - նեղանալն իսկական պարանորմալ կլիներ...

Հետո, քո տեղին ասած հումորը համարյա միշտ էլ շատ դիպուկ ու գեղեցիկ է հնչում, և բոլորովին նշանակություն չունի, թե կոնկրետ ինձ է վերաբերվուոմ: Խնդրեմ, միշտ էլ համեցիր: :Smile: 

Եվ երրորդ, ես էն գլխից էլ հասկանում եմ, որ ձեր համար լրիվ պարանորմալ եմ... :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էն ա, որ եթե էդ ես եմ ասել, Սամի մոտ չի անցնում:


Արէա ջան, ու՜ր ես, Բյուրն ինձ էլ հաշվե՜ց...
Ես էլ քեզ պես միտումնավոր դարձա՜՜՜...
Անտի-Բյուրիստ եղբա՜յր...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արէա ջան, ու՜ր ես, Բյուրն ինձ էլ հաշվե՜ց...
> Ես էլ քեզ պես միտումնավոր դարձա՜՜՜...
> Անտի-Բյուրիստ եղբա՜յր...


Սամ ջան, դու չէիր ասու՞մ, որ գիտությունն ընդունում ես, բայց «իմ գիտությունը»՝ չէ: Թե ինչու՞ իմը չես ընդունում, ես համաշխարհային գիտությունից տարբերվող բաներ չեմ ասում: Սա էլ վառ ապացույց, ես նույն բանն էի ասում, թեև ավելի ընդհանուր, չընդունեցիր ու անտրամաբանական համարեցիր: Բայց երբ իմ ասածի մասնավոր օրինակ բերվեց, քեզ համար դա հանկարծ տրամաբանական դարձավ:

----------


## Skeptic

> սաղ միստիցիզմը, ռոմանտիկան, համը հոտը հանում ես… գեղեցկությունը չես գնահատում…


Սրա հետ կապված. երեկ մի *հոդված* էի կարդում միստիցիզմը, ռոմանտիկան, համուհոտը հանող ու դրանց գեղեցկությունը չգնահատող մարդու մասին, ազգությամբ հնդիկ, ով հայրենիք չի կարողանում վերադառնալ, քանի որ էնտեղ մոլեռանդ կաթոլիկներն ու շառլատան "կախարդները" իրան սպառնում են բանտարկությամբ (Հնդկաստանում մինչև հիմա կրոնը վիրավորելու համար հնադարյան հոդված կա) ու նույնիսկ մահվամբ: Բայց նա շարունակում ա իրա գործին հավատարիմ մնալ.




> He conducts board meetings of theIndian Rationalist Association by Skype and every morning colleagues update him on the latest tales of the supernatural and fraudulent holy men. He plots their downfall. This routine is crucial to him.
> 
> "I would do it again. Because any miracle which has enormous clout at one moment, is simply gone once explained. It's like a bubble. You prick it and it is finished."


 :Love:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, դու չէիր ասու՞մ, որ գիտությունն ընդունում ես, բայց «իմ գիտությունը»՝ չէ: Թե ինչու՞ իմը չես ընդունում, ես համաշխարհային գիտությունից տարբերվող բաներ չեմ ասում: Սա էլ վառ ապացույց, ես նույն բանն էի ասում, թեև ավելի ընդհանուր, չընդունեցիր ու անտրամաբանական համարեցիր: Բայց երբ իմ ասածի մասնավոր օրինակ բերվեց, քեզ համար դա հանկարծ տրամաբանական դարձավ:


Բյուր ջան, կներես, բայց դու իրոք, շատ ծայրահեղական ես:
Ես շատ թե սիրում և թե հարգում եմ և քեզ և քո գիտելիքները: Կարծեմ մի անգամ նույնիսկ ասել եմ, որ եթե հնարավորությոն ունենայի վերապրել իմ երիտասարդությունը, կուզենայի քո կյանքով ապրել...
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կոնկրետ այս մեր հաճելի զրույցին, ես հազար անգամ կրկնեցի, որ ինչ որ ասում եմ քո գիտելիքների վերաբերյալ, վերաբերվում է կոնկրետ այս` Ուլուանայի պատմած նկարի մասին քո եզրակացություններին: Եթե այս անգամ էլ չհասկացար ասածս, ուրեմն ստիպված եմ լինելու դանիերեն սովորել...
Խղճա ինձ, խնդրում եմ... Էդքան խելք չունեմ... :Cry:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, կներես, բայց դու իրոք, շատ ծայրահեղական ես:
> Ես շատ թե սիրում և թե հարգում եմ և քեզ և քո գիտելիքները: Կարծեմ մի անգամ նույնիսկ ասել եմ, որ եթե հնարավորությոն ունենայի վերապրել իմ երիտասարդությունը, կուզենայի քո կյանքով ապրել...
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կոնկրետ այս մեր հաճելի զրույցին, ես հազար անգամ կրկնեցի, որ ինչ որ ասում եմ քո գիտելիքների վերաբերյալ, վերաբերվում է կոնկրետ այս` Ուլուանայի պատմած նկարի մասին քո եզրակացություններին: Եթե այս անգամ էլ չհասկացար ասածս, ուրեմն ստիպված եմ լինելու դանիերեն սովորել...
> Խղճա ինձ, խնդրում եմ... Էդքան խելք չունեմ...


Սամ ջան, իմ ասածն էլ ա հենց Ուլուանայի պատմած նկարի մասին: Իմ եզրակացությունը, որ գլխի մասը մխտռվել ա ու ռետուշ ա արվել, քեզ համար ծայրահեղ անտրամաբանական թվաց: Բայց երբ Ալֆան դրեց մխտռվելու մեկ օրինակ (ոչ այն մեկը, որից խոսում էի, բայց դե չէի էլ բացառել դա), միանգամից դա քեզ հավաստի թվաց: Կարա՞ս բացատրես որն էր իմ ու Ալֆայի ասածի տարբերությունը, բացի նրանից, որ Ալֆայի ասածն իմի մասնավոր դեպք էր: 

Ու հիշեցնեմ, որ դու «իմ գիտությանը» սկսեցիր չհավատալ նաև էն ժամանակ, երբ Ալֆայի դեպքին գիտական բացատրություն տվեցի՝ ինչ-որ Ջեկոներ մեջ խցկելով:

Իսկ դանիերենը կապ չունի: Սամ, դու սովորություն ունես կապ չունեցող թեմաներն իրար խառնելու: Մի արա տենց, քննարկումը տրամաբանական ուղուց շեղում ես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս կայքը գիտահանրամատչելի ձևով շատ սիրուն մի քանի քայլով քաքմեջ ա անում մեր իմացած գրեթե բոլոր պարանորմալ երևույթները  :Jpit:

----------


## insider

> Էս կայքը գիտահանրամատչելի ձևով շատ սիրուն մի քանի քայլով քաքմեջ ա անում մեր իմացած գրեթե բոլոր պարանորմալ երևույթները


Էս կայքը նամյոկով սաղին պսիխ ա սարքում: Բայց ափսեի հետ կապված լոգիկա կա` մեր մկաններն են մեղավոր ... Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ասում եք ափսեին չենք կպնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս կայքը նամյոկով սաղին պսիխ ա սարքում: Բայց ափսեի հետ կապված լոգիկա կա` մեր մկաններն են մեղավոր ... Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ասում եք ափսեին չենք կպնում:


Եսի՞մ: Հետո մյուս կողմից ինքն ասում ա, որ մենք ենք ընտրում տառերն ու թվերը: Եթե մարդ ա տրամադրվենք տարբեր ուղղություններով շարժել, ափսեն չի շարժվի: Բայց ախր էդ դեպքում ո՞նց ենք բոլորս նույն բառերն ընտրում:  :Think:  Չգիտեմ, կարելի ա սրա վրա լիքը փորձեր դնել, տեսնել՝ ինչ ա ստացվում: 

Ի դեպ, էս հոդվածը հանրահայտ կամերաներին էլ ա անդրադառնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Skeptic

> Էս կայքը գիտահանրամատչելի ձևով շատ սիրուն մի քանի քայլով քաքմեջ ա անում մեր իմացած գրեթե բոլոր պարանորմալ երևույթները


Լավն ա:  :Smile: 

Մի քանի օր առաջվա փնտրտուքներիս արդյունքում ես էլ մի երկու հոդված գտա, ընդ որում' երկուսի հեղինակներն էլ պարանորմալ երևույթների հավատացող մարդիկ են, բայց առկա փաստերն ու ապացույցները չեն անտեսում: Ուղղակի էդ հոդվածները անգլերեն էին, դրա համար տատանվում էի' դնե՞լ, թե՞ չէ.

*1. Ոգիների լուսանկարում. ինչու եմ ես հակված կասկածամիտ լինելուն* (Ուլուանայի նկարագրածի նման դեպքերին մանրամասն անդրադառնում ա),

*2. Հինգ բան, որոնք ես հասկացել եմ որպես ուրվականներ որսացող* (Ակումբից ու BBC-ից հետո իմ ամենասիրելի սայթն ա, հումորով ու շատ հետաքրքիր հոդվածներ կան, սա էլ բացառություն չի):

----------

Nihil (09.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Չգիտեմ գիտական բացատրություն կա, թե չէ, բայց քանի որ էսօր հաճախ եղավ, արդեն ուշադրություն գրավեց:
1. Աշխատում եմ, պահի տակ գրիչ էր հարկավոր, սենյակում ոչ մի գրիչ չեմ կարողանում գտնել, մտածում եմ ուր եմ դրել գրողի տարած գրիչը, էդ պահին ներս է մտնում գրողն ու գրիչը տալիս (ուսանողս երեկ ձեռքի հետ տարել էր, հենց այն պահին, երբ ինձ հարկավոր էր, վերադարձրեց)  :LOL:  զուգատիպություն

2. հեռախոսիս գումարը մինչև վերջին կոպեկը ծախսել էի, գնում եմ դեկանատ, քաղաքայինով տաքսի կանչեմ, այդ պահին տաքսի ծառայությունից զանգում են, պարզվեց սխալվել են, բայց դե հասցրեցի տաքսի պատվիրել  :Smile:  էլի զուգատիպություն

3. քիչ առաջ էլ նստած երազում եմ կոնֆետ ուտեմ, ալարում եմ տեղիցս բարձրանամ, մայրիկս է մտնում սենյակ՝ ձեռքին նոր բացած շոկոլադի տուփ:

Ի դեպ, ձախորդություններս էլ են նույն մեխանիզմով լինում՝ լրիվը միաժամանակ, օրինակ՝

1. առավոտյան պրինտերը լռվեց, լիքը տպելու նյութ ունեի
2. մինչև պրինտերը սարքեցի, գանցի լվացվելու, ինչ-որ մեկը եկավ, թղթերս տարավ (դեռ կպարզեմ ով էր  :Angry2: )
3. գնացի գնուների, թղթերն առած եկա, հիմա էլ ներկի հետ խնդիր կար՝ վերջացավ:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.11.2014), Մուշու (02.11.2014), Նիկեա (29.05.2015)

----------


## Anbacatreli

Իմ մոտ դեռ տարիներ առաջ նկատել եմ մի երևույթ, որ մարդկանց վրա ինչ որ ազդեցություն եմ թողնում: Վերջին տարիներին առաջացան նաև ուրիշ անհասկանալի բաներ,երբ ինչ որ մեկը ինձ վատություն է անում կամ նեղացնում շուտով ինչ որ վատ բան է լինում հետը, երբ շփվում եմ մարդկանց հետ գրեթե մեծամասնության դեպքում գլուխս պտտվում է թեթև ու ուռում, նկատել եմ, որ նույնը լինում է նաև զրուցակցի մոտ, չգիտեմ ինչպես ապրել այս ամենի հետ, մանավանդ, որ արդեն աշխատանքի տեղում էլ են ակնակում ինձ այդ մասին: Գուգլով ռուսերենով փնտրեցի այդ մասին շատ թեմաներ ու քննարկումներ կային, բայց հայերեն չգտա: Միգուցե ինչ որ մեկը գիտի ում դիմել կամ ինչ անել?

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Իմ մոտ դեռ տարիներ առաջ նկատել եմ մի երևույթ, որ մարդկանց վրա ինչ որ ազդեցություն եմ թողնում: Վերջին տարիներին առաջացան նաև ուրիշ անհասկանալի բաներ,երբ ինչ որ մեկը ինձ վատություն է անում կամ նեղացնում շուտով ինչ որ վատ բան է լինում հետը, երբ շփվում եմ մարդկանց հետ գրեթե մեծամասնության դեպքում գլուխս պտտվում է թեթև ու ուռում, նկատել եմ, որ նույնը լինում է նաև զրուցակցի մոտ, չգիտեմ ինչպես ապրել այս ամենի հետ, մանավանդ, որ արդեն աշխատանքի տեղում էլ են ակնակում ինձ այդ մասին: Գուգլով ռուսերենով փնտրեցի այդ մասին շատ թեմաներ ու քննարկումներ կային, բայց հայերեն չգտա: Միգուցե ինչ որ մեկը գիտի ում դիմել կամ ինչ անել?


Անբացատրելի ջան, նախ բարի գալուստ ակումբ   :Smile: 
Իսկ ի՞նչ տիպի վատ բան է լինում էն մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր քեզ նեղացնում են: Հիվանդանու՞մ են, աշխատանքն են կորցնում, թե՞ ընդհանրապես մեռնում են:

----------

Մուշու (29.05.2015), Նիկեա (29.05.2015)

----------


## Anbacatreli

Շնորհակալություն, մի քանի տարի առաջ մեկը կար, որ միշտ ծաղրում էր, ավտոմեքենայի վթարից մահացավ, դա չեմ կապում, միգուցե պատահականություն է, բայց միշտ հիշում եմ: Մնացած դեպքերում մեծ մասամբ առողջության հետ խնդիր կամ գույքի վնաս, ամեն ինչին չեմ կենտրոնացել

----------

